# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  Drop One, Add One

## Reinz

A simple fun game-

Drop one word, add one word

for example:

Chocolate Milk

next post-  Milk Shake
next post- Shake up
next post- Shake Down

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

can i start??  :Very Happy: 

Sandy Beach

----------


## Reinz

Sandy hair

----------


## cletus

Beach Bum

----------


## tttaylorrr

(sorry i messed up the beginning, Reinz!  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Reinz

> she started it already, my bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Party Time


Sorry for bad timing, we're going with yours since Cletus joined in. 

Bum Luck

----------


## Freakie_frog

Bad Luck

----------

BigLou3 (01-24-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Luck gone

----------


## tttaylorrr

dog gone

----------


## Reinz

Gone awry

----------


## Monty44

Gone Herping.
_(We're very good at this)_

----------


## Reinz

Dog gone

----------


## Ba11er

dog tired

----------


## Reinz

Bone tired

----------


## DLena

Bone dry

----------


## RamMac

Dry spell

----------


## redshepherd

Magic Spell

----------


## Bassball Fever

spell check

----------


## RamMac

Blank check

----------


## redshepherd

Blank page

----------


## tttaylorrr

check please

----------


## Ax01

girl please

----------


## redshepherd

girl power

???

----------


## Ax01

power karaoke

----------


## SaltLife422

Karaoke night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

night night

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Night light

----------


## Ax01

dark light

----------


## redshepherd

dark times

----------


## Sallos

Medieval Times

----------


## Ax01

medieval cats

----------


## tttaylorrr

medieval punishment

----------


## zina10

wicked punishment

----------


## bcr229

wicked witch

----------


## Ax01

wicked elphaba

----------


## tttaylorrr

totally wicked

----------


## Bassball Fever

Totally wiped

----------


## Reinz

Wiped out

----------


## redshepherd

Out there

----------


## Bassball Fever

There there

----------


## tttaylorrr

be there

----------


## Reinz

Be square

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

square one

----------


## tttaylorrr

square dance

----------


## cletus

square peg

----------


## redshepherd

peg leg

----------


## tttaylorrr

leg day

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hump day

----------


## Reinz

Hump leg  :Hump:

----------


## zina10

camel hump

----------


## Reinz

Camel head

----------


## cletus

head cheese

----------


## redshepherd

Cheese puff

----------


## Reinz

Puff air

----------


## SaltLife422

Power puff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Power Snake

----------


## bcr229

Snake Eyes

----------


## Reinz

Snake bit

----------


## tttaylorrr

bit down

----------


## Albert Clark

Down under.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Under water.

----------


## MasonC2K

Under where?

----------


## tttaylorrr

under wear

----------


## BBotteron

Under cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

say cheese

----------


## Albert Clark

Sharp cheese

----------


## zina10

sharp knife

----------


## Felidae

Knife holder

----------


## Bassball Fever

Knife block

----------


## tttaylorrr

knife fight

----------


## Ba11er

epic fight

----------


## Nellasaur

Epic win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Win lose

----------


## MasonC2K

Patriots lose

----------

_Reinz_ (01-25-2017)

----------


## cletus

Not fast enough.   Deleted.

----------


## tttaylorrr

lose weight

----------


## Reinz

Gain weight

----------


## maausen

Gain snakes

----------


## Reinz

Snakes alive

----------


## Meerna

eaten alive

----------


## Reinz

Man alive

----------


## tttaylorrr

iron man

----------


## Meerna

iron maiden

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-25-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Maiden voyage..

----------


## redshepherd

long voyage

----------


## Nellasaur

star voyage

----------


## Albert Clark

Bon voyage..

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Bon appetit!

----------


## zina10

petite appetit

----------


## redshepherd

petite woman

(trying to get this back into english LOL)

----------


## zina10

english woman (lol..)

----------


## redshepherd

english shepherd

----------


## CALM Pythons

German Shepherd

----------


## zina10

German lady (me, lol)

----------


## Meerna

lovely lady

----------


## redshepherd

lovely dog

----------


## Meerna

good dog

----------


## Reinz

Good deal

----------


## CALM Pythons

Raw deal

----------


## tttaylorrr

raw meat

----------


## Reinz

Meat bone 🍖

----------


## zina10

bone tired

----------


## Reinz

Dead tired

----------


## SaltLife422

Walking dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dead zone

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Red zone.

----------


## zina10

red velvet

----------


## Reinz

Velvet hammer 🔨

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Velvet rope.

----------


## Reinz

Rope knot

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Knot Festival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Renaissance festival

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Renaissance man.

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh man

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Oh my...

----------


## Reinz

Oh Fu.......dge

----------


## cletus

Oh Boy

----------


## Bassball Fever

Boy scout

----------


## Reinz

Indian scout

----------


## cletus

scouts honor

----------


## Reinz

Your honor

----------


## Bassball Fever

Honor code

----------


## cletus

code breaker

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ice breaker

----------


## Reinz

Ice cold

----------


## cletus

stone cold

----------


## Reinz

river stone

----------


## Bassball Fever

River Phoenix

----------


## redshepherd

Phoenix riddle

----------


## erebus45

Deleted

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Riddle time

----------


## redshepherd

Time travel

----------


## Bassball Fever

Travel agency

----------


## Reinz

THE agency

----------


## MasonC2K

The Rock

----------


## Meerna

hard rock

----------


## BBotteron

Hard hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Top hat

----------


## tttaylorrr

top THAT

----------


## Meerna

hit that

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Quit that

----------


## tttaylorrr

quit smoking

----------


## BBotteron

Smoking bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

breaking bad

----------


## zina10

breaking hearts

----------


## Reinz

Motorcycle breaking

----------


## Bassball Fever

Motorcycle cop

----------


## zina10

good cop

----------


## MasonC2K

good bye

----------


## bcr229

good dog

----------


## SaltLife422

Honor roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

good grief

----------


## Bassball Fever

Grief stricken

----------


## DLena

Grief counseling

----------


## Reinz

Marriage counseling

----------


## redshepherd

perfect marriage

----------


## Ax01

perfect butt

----------


## tttaylorrr

butt implants

----------


## Reinz

Monkey butt

----------


## redshepherd

monkey see

----------


## Reinz

Monkey do

----------


## Meerna

monkey bone

----------


## DLena

Bone tired

----------


## Meerna

Bone dry

----------


## BBotteron

Dry heave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

heave ho

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Land Ho

----------


## Bassball Fever

Land shark

----------


## Sallos

Tiger Shark

----------


## Bassball Fever

Tiger stripe

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Coluber42

Holy See

----------


## Reinz

> Holy See


Don't see the connection, (Tiger stripe>Holy See ?)

Thats ok, I'll play off of it. 

Holy one

----------


## BBotteron

Smart one

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Get Smart

----------


## redshepherd

get wrecked

----------


## tttaylorrr

get bent

----------


## DLena

Bent humor

----------


## SaltLife422

Monkey do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snake humor

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Snake lover

----------


## Bassball Fever

Lover boy

----------


## tttaylorrr

boy toy

----------


## Bassball Fever

Toy box

----------


## Sallos

toy story

----------


## Bassball Fever

Story time

----------


## redshepherd

time bomb

----------


## Reinz

No time

----------


## BBotteron

No life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Life long

----------


## Coluber42

> Don't see the connection, (Tiger stripe>Holy See ?)
> 
> Thats ok, I'll play off of it. 
> 
> Holy one


Hah, I missed like two pages somehow LOL! I was going off of "Monkey see"!

But for one that I hope is current: Long song.

----------


## Reinz

> Hah, I missed like two pages somehow LOL! I was going off of "Monkey see"!
> 
> But for one that I hope is current: Long song.


No problem Colubr42  :Smile: 


Swan song

----------


## Bassball Fever

Swan Lake

----------


## Sallos

mirror lake

----------


## Reinz

Broken mirror

----------


## Albert Clark

Mirror mirror

----------


## Junior013

Mirror Mode ( is that correct? Am I doing it right? Haha I'm not sure xD )

----------


## MasonC2K

Berserker mode

----------


## Meerna

Berserker rage

----------


## BBotteron

Rage murder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

rage quit

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Never Quit

----------


## DLena

Quit :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:in'

- - - Updated - - -

Lol...
Quit Complaining

----------


## tttaylorrr

quit everything

----------


## DLena

Everything matters

----------


## MasonC2K

Everything sucks

----------


## tttaylorrr

this sucks

----------


## Reinz

This rocks :Party on:

----------


## Coluber42

Igneous rocks

----------


## tttaylorrr

hard rocks

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Hard Knocks

----------


## Reinz

Loud knocks

----------


## Craiga 01453

loud speaker

----------


## Reinz

Mister speaker

----------


## tttaylorrr

speaker phone

----------


## Reinz

Phone home

----------


## Bassball Fever

Home run

----------


## DLena

Home cooking

----------


## Reinz

Great cooking

----------


## DLena

"Great Scott!"

----------


## Reinz

Great American

----------


## tttaylorrr

Great Lakes

----------


## Reinz

Ski lakes

----------


## Sallos

snow ski

----------


## Reinz

Ski run

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ski jump

----------


## Meerna

high jump

----------


## DLena

Aim high

----------


## Bassball Fever

Take aim

----------


## tttaylorrr

aim true

----------


## Bassball Fever

True that

----------


## CALM Pythons

True Religion

----------


## Meerna

true blood

----------


## tttaylorrr

blood oath

----------


## CALM Pythons

Blood Python

----------


## zina10

Blood Moon

----------


## ShaneSilva

Young blood

----------


## DLena

Forever young

----------


## Bassball Fever

Friends forever

----------


## jbzapanda

Best friends

----------


## Bassball Fever

Best attempt

----------


## Viper0hr

Attempt All

----------


## DLena

All in

----------


## Bassball Fever

In trouble

----------


## CALM Pythons

In paradise

----------


## jbzapanda

Paradise island

----------


## CALM Pythons

Fantasy Island

----------


## DLena

Fantasy football

----------


## bcr229

college football

----------


## Reinz

College degree

----------


## Meerna

Bachelor's degree

----------


## Craiga 01453

third degree

----------


## Meerna

third trimester

----------


## tttaylorrr

third rock

----------


## CALM Pythons

Rock Hard

----------


## BBotteron

Rock on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

on site

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

On fire

----------


## bcr229

forest fire

----------


## BBotteron

Fire ants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Ants stink

----------


## Meerna

stink bomb

----------


## Bassball Fever

Time bomb

----------


## Meerna

time travel

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hammer time

----------


## Meerna

hammer head

----------


## Bassball Fever

Head ache

----------


## Meerna

ear ache

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ear bud

----------


## Meerna

Air bud

----------


## jbzapanda

Stink bomb

----------


## Reinz

Hey bud

----------


## Meerna

Hey Jude

----------


## DLena

Jude Law

----------


## Bassball Fever

Law school

----------


## CALM Pythons

High School

----------


## Bassball Fever

High bar

----------


## zina10

Bar Fight

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fight club

----------


## bcr229

Club Soda

----------


## Bassball Fever

Soda pop

----------


## Sallos

pop rocks

----------


## CALM Pythons

Hot Rocks

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hot tamale

----------


## Reinz

Hot dog

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog days

----------


## Reinz

Cold days

----------


## BBotteron

Ice cold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Ice queen

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ice cube

----------


## Reinz

Red cube

----------


## Bassball Fever

Red rum

----------


## DLena

Brick red

----------


## CALM Pythons

Brick House

----------


## EL-Ziggy

House Party

----------


## BBotteron

Frat party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Party on

----------


## DLena

Burners on

----------


## miechBIG

on top

----------


## BBotteron

Top gun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Mountain top

----------


## Reinz

Mountain snake 🐍

----------


## bcr229

silly snake

----------


## Reinz

Derpy snake

----------


## DLena

Snake food

----------


## CALM Pythons

Snake skin

----------


## Reinz

Snake hide

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hide away

----------


## Reinz

Gone away

----------


## Bassball Fever

Long gone

----------


## Reinz

Long shot

----------


## Thom Noble

Sling shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Crack shot

----------


## Timelugia

Gun shot

----------


## BBotteron

Jump shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

High jump

----------


## Reinz

Jump ramp

----------


## JessPets

Jump rope

----------


## BBotteron

Rope swing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

nope rope

----------


## DLena

Rope course

----------


## jbzapanda

Course work

----------


## tttaylorrr

work horse

----------


## Bassball Fever

Horse race

----------


## CALM Pythons

Race day

----------


## Bassball Fever

Day off

----------


## tttaylorrr

off target
(was gona say "off day" but that's not really dropping one &#128539 :Wink:

----------


## Reinz

Pistol target

----------


## DLena

Pistol permit

----------


## BBotteron

Pistol whip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

Whip cream

----------


## Reinz

Leather whip

----------


## BBotteron

Cool whip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cool cage

----------


## tttaylorrr

cool tool

----------


## BBotteron

Mac tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Mac attack

----------


## DLena

Cheesy Mac

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheesy pun.

----------


## Reinz

Good pun

----------


## CALM Pythons

Good day

----------


## tttaylorrr

day off

----------


## zina10

off key

----------


## Reinz

Door key

----------


## Bassball Fever

Door knob

----------


## Reinz

Hob knob

----------


## BBotteron

Hob job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

dirty job

----------


## Reinz

Great job

----------


## Bassball Fever

Great Scott!

----------


## Reinz

Great War

----------


## tttaylorrr

great wall

----------


## Bassball Fever

Wall Street

----------


## Reinz

The Wall

----------


## DLena

The farm

----------


## Bassball Fever

Farm system

----------


## redshepherd

animal farm

----------


## CALM Pythons

Animal House

----------


## Bassball Fever

White house

----------


## JessPets

White car

----------


## DLena

Snow white

----------


## Bassball Fever

Snow fort

----------


## BBotteron

Fort Wayne

((Town in Indiana))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Fort Parker
¥
¥
¥

famous Fort in Mexia, Texas that is still standing

----------

_BBotteron_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## Bassball Fever

Audrey Parker

----------


## Reinz

Peter Parker

----------


## BBotteron

Peter piper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pied Piper

----------


## bcr229

Het Pied

----------


## Crowfingers

Wanna Pied

;0

----------


## redshepherd

wanna die?

----------


## Reinz

Wanna live

----------


## Bassball Fever

Live bait

----------


## redshepherd

shark bait

----------


## DLena

Basking shark

----------


## CALM Pythons

Shark tank

----------


## DLena

Empty Tank

----------


## tttaylorrr

empty bottle

----------


## CALM Pythons

Bottle top.

----------


## cletus

Top Gun

----------


## CALM Pythons

Gun shot

----------


## cletus

Gun Slinger

----------


## BBotteron

Machine gun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Eating machine

----------


## tttaylorrr

love machine!  :Hump:

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sex Machine  :Wink:

----------


## Craiga 01453

sex toy

----------


## DLena

Make-up sex

----------


## tttaylorrr

sex hair

----------


## BBotteron

Sex patrol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Poop patrol

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ski patrol

----------


## tttaylorrr

ski resort

----------


## Bassball Fever

Last resort

----------


## BBotteron

Last chance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Last call

----------


## CALM Pythons

Last Dance

----------


## DLena

Irish dance

----------


## Bassball Fever

Irish pub

----------


## tttaylorrr

pub crawl

----------


## Bassball Fever

Skin crawl

----------


## BBotteron

Watermelon crawl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Fesh Watermelon

----------


## BBotteron

Fresh prince


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Fresh air

----------


## Bassball Fever

Air Jordan

----------


## DLena

Country air

----------


## Craiga 01453

country music

----------


## Reinz

Rock music

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hard rock

----------


## CALM Pythons

Heat Rock

----------


## Bassball Fever

Heat sink

----------


## Reinz

Sink hole

----------


## CALM Pythons

Big hole

----------


## Reinz

Big brother

----------


## Bassball Fever

Step brother

----------


## CALM Pythons

Step Child

----------


## Reinz

Step off

----------


## MasonC2K

Picked Off

----------


## Bassball Fever

Off kilter

----------


## tttaylorrr

little off

----------


## Meerna

little foot

----------


## MasonC2K

Big foot

----------


## Bassball Fever

Foot hills

----------


## tttaylorrr

foot rest

----------


## Bassball Fever

Rest assured

----------


## CALM Pythons

Rest stop

----------


## BBotteron

Pit stop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pit viper

----------


## Sonny1318

Gaboon viper

----------


## MasonC2K

Dodge Viper

----------


## Meerna

dodge ball

----------


## bigSAK

Ball Python (duhh)

----------


## Meerna

ball room

----------


## BBotteron

Snake room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

snake rack

----------


## Craiga 01453

snake eyes

----------


## EL-Ziggy

pretty eyes.

----------


## JessPets

Pretty bird

----------


## MasonC2K

Dirty Bird

----------


## Reinz

Free bird

----------


## CALM Pythons

Free Willy  :Wink:

----------


## Reinz

Free stuff

----------


## Bassball Fever

Free time

----------


## tttaylorrr

free falling

----------


## redshepherd

free air?

----------


## Reinz

Air hose

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fire hose

----------


## Reinz

House fire 🔥

----------


## JessPets

Fire Station

----------


## redshepherd

*skip*

----------


## DLena

Abandoned house

----------


## JessPets

Abandoned street

----------


## LightningPython

Street fighter

----------


## DLena

Abandoned love

----------


## tttaylorrr

street light

----------


## redshepherd

street rat

----------


## DLena

Dirty rat

----------


## tttaylorrr

dirty bird

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Happy Feet

----------


## Bassball Fever

Happy birthday

----------


## redshepherd

happy fan

----------


## JessPets

Fan fiction

----------


## DLena

Fantasy Fiction

----------


## Bassball Fever

Final fantasy

----------


## DLena

Final countdown

----------


## CALM Pythons

Final game

----------


## Bassball Fever

Game on

----------


## BBotteron

On time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timelugia

Time stop

----------


## Bassball Fever

Time out

----------


## bcr229

time machine

----------


## Reinz

Time lock

----------


## BBotteron

Good lock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

Good luck

----------


## BeelzeBall.

bad luck

----------


## BBotteron

Bad girls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sweet girls

----------


## MasonC2K

Sweet potato

----------


## BBotteron

Potato head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Mashed potato

----------


## Craiga 01453

potato chips

----------


## tttaylorrr

couch potato

----------


## BBotteron

**edited for language**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EDR

**edited for language** lol sorry i just had to do it.

----------


## MasonC2K

Dirty Dancing

----------


## JessPets

Dirty cages  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bassball Fever

Batting cages

----------


## DLena

Snake cages

----------


## BBotteron

Hides (in) cages

Or is that cheating?...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

cow hides

----------


## MasonC2K

Cow patty

----------


## DLena

Patty Duke

----------


## Bassball Fever

Patty melt

----------


## DLena

Ice melt

----------


## bcr229

Ice Cream

----------


## jbzapanda

Face cream

----------


## Reinz

Pretty face

----------


## Craiga 01453

face plant

----------


## Eric Alan

house plant

----------


## DLena

Crack house

----------


## BBotteron

House sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

haunted house

----------


## Bassball Fever

Haunted mansion

----------


## tttaylorrr

haunted socks

----------


## CALM Pythons

Stinky Socks

----------


## DLena

Slouch socks

- - - Updated - - -

Slouch socks

----------


## redshepherd

slouch back ?

----------


## Bassball Fever

Back up

----------


## zina10

up away

----------


## Reinz

Far away

----------


## CALM Pythons

Always away

----------


## BBotteron

Always cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cool buzz

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## MasonC2K

Buzz saw

----------


## CALM Pythons

Buzz Buzzard.

----------


## Neal

> Buzz Buzzard.


Buzz beater

----------


## DLena

Buzz cut

----------


## CALM Pythons

Cut out

----------


## Neal

cut off

----------


## Reinz

Cut left

----------


## Neal

left turn

----------


## CALM Pythons

Turn around

----------


## Neal

around what

----------


## Reinz

What if

----------


## Neal

what now

----------


## CALM Pythons

Now go

----------


## Neal

go where

----------


## tttaylorrr

go there!

----------


## Neal

there where

----------


## CALM Pythons

Where there

----------


## tttaylorrr

THERE there!

----------


## Neal

no there

----------


## tttaylorrr

not there!!!

----------


## Neal

not where?

----------


## tttaylorrr

where they're (do contractions count?)

----------


## Neal

> where they're (do contractions count?)


why make things difficult :|

----------


## tttaylorrr

> why make things difficult :|


 :Embarassed:

----------


## Neal

start over

----------


## tttaylorrr

start talking

----------


## Neal

no talking

----------


## tttaylorrr

no dice

----------


## Neal

dice throw

----------


## DLena

Throw long

----------


## tttaylorrr

long john

----------


## JessPets

Long shot

----------


## Meerna

Trick shot

----------


## JessPets

Gun shot

----------


## BBotteron

Bank shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bank roll.

----------


## Meerna

cinnamon roll

----------


## Reinz

Dice 🎲 roll

----------


## Meerna

dice bag

----------


## tttaylorrr

bag pack

----------


## JessPets

Pack mule

----------


## bcr229

mule deer

----------


## Meerna

deer antlers

----------


## DLena

Key deer

----------


## JessPets

Key hole

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pie hole

----------


## Meerna

pie plate

----------


## Bassball Fever

Home plate

----------


## Meerna

home game

----------


## Bassball Fever

Game on

----------


## JessPets

Good game

----------


## CALM Pythons

Game day

----------


## Bassball Fever

Day trip

----------


## tttaylorrr

trip switch

----------


## Bassball Fever

Light switch

----------


## tttaylorrr

night light

----------


## Bassball Fever

Game night

----------


## JessPets

Sports game

----------


## Bassball Fever

Sports equipment

----------


## bcr229

sports car

----------


## Bassball Fever

Car show

----------


## Reinz

Muscle car

----------


## BBotteron

Muscle show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Gun show

----------


## Bassball Fever

Show off

----------


## BBotteron

Off shore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Jersey Shore

----------


## Bassball Fever

New Jersey

----------


## CALM Pythons

New York

----------


## Reinz

New Brunswick

----------


## Meerna

new book

----------


## BBotteron

Book worm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jbzapanda

Meal worm

----------


## JessPets

Big meal

----------


## DLena

Family meal

----------


## JessPets

Family vacation

----------


## Reinz

Family tree

----------


## JessPets

Apple tree

----------


## Bassball Fever

Apple core

----------


## Meerna

hard core

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hard times

----------


## BBotteron

Times square


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Square root

----------


## DLena

Builders square

----------


## BBotteron

Bob builders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

bob barker

----------


## tttaylorrr

billy bob

----------


## zina10

billy goat

----------


## BBotteron

Goat food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Food coma

----------


## DLena

Processed food

----------


## tttaylorrr

processed meat

----------


## DLena

Dead meat

----------


## tttaylorrr

red meat

----------


## DLena

Seeing red

----------


## tttaylorrr

seeing stars

----------


## BBotteron

Seeing hurts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

love hurts

----------


## JessPets

In love

----------


## Bassball Fever

In trouble

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Double Trouble

----------


## Craiga 01453

double dare

----------


## JessPets

Double vision

----------


## Bassball Fever

Vision quest

----------


## BBotteron

Tough quest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

tough love

----------


## Reinz

Love you

----------


## Craiga 01453

love sick

----------


## DLena

Platonic love

----------


## Reinz

Jungle love

----------


## Craiga 01453

jungle book

----------


## tttaylorrr

book ends

----------


## BBotteron

Perfect ends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jbzapanda

Perfect Prey

----------


## JessPets

Perfect timing

----------


## Reinz

Timing chain

----------


## tttaylorrr

chain gang

----------


## Reinz

Gang banger

----------


## Craiga 01453

gang violence

----------


## Reinz

Domestic violence

----------


## LightningPython

Domestic rabbit

----------


## tttaylorrr

silly rabbit

----------


## BBotteron

Silly boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

School boy

----------


## JessPets

School house

----------


## bcr229

poor house

----------


## DLena

Poor baby

----------


## Bassball Fever

Cry baby

----------


## tttaylorrr

baby talk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Talk up

----------


## DLena

Jive talking

----------


## tttaylorrr

jive turkey

----------


## LightningPython

Turkey farm

----------


## JessPets

Turkey day

----------


## Bassball Fever

Day job

----------


## Eric Alan

Odd Job

----------


## Bassball Fever

Odd number

----------


## zina10

number one

----------


## BBotteron

One piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Piece work

----------


## BBotteron

Hard work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Hard Rock

----------


## Bassball Fever

Rock hard (is that cheating?)

----------


## bcr229

Rock On!

----------


## Bassball Fever

Party on!

----------


## CALM Pythons

On top

----------


## Bassball Fever

Top banana

----------


## tttaylorrr

top  hits

----------


## erebus45

Top hat

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hat tip

----------


## CALM Pythons

Big tip

----------


## Reinz

Tip over

----------


## BBotteron

Cow tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Cow pie

----------


## Reinz

Pie crust

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bread crust

----------


## Reinz

Baked bread

----------


## Bassball Fever

Baked potato

----------


## BBotteron

Potato soup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Soup kitchen

----------


## redshepherd

Hell's Kitchen

----------


## Reinz

Hell's fire

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fire truck

----------


## Reinz

Fast truck

----------


## BBotteron

Drag truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drag queen 👸

----------


## redshepherd

drama queen

----------


## Bassball Fever

Drama class

----------


## Reinz

Drama llama

----------


## BBotteron

Llama spit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Llama wool

----------


## Craiga 01453

wool hat

----------


## tttaylorrr

wool sweater

----------


## Craiga 01453

ugly sweater

----------


## Reinz

Christmas sweater

----------


## JessPets

Christmas tree

----------


## Reinz

Pine Tree 🌲

----------


## BBotteron

Pine wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pine substrate

----------


## tttaylorrr

pine tar

----------


## Reinz

Road tar

----------


## JessPets

road trip

----------


## Reinz

Road rage

----------


## BBotteron

Rage quit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Quit it

----------


## BBotteron

get it


(Deja vu kicking I swear these have come up in this order before haha)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

It lives

----------


## BBotteron

Lives matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

dark matter

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dark humor

----------


## Reinz

Humor us

----------


## CALM Pythons

No humor

----------


## JessPets

No sweat

----------


## Reinz

Slimy sweat

----------


## BBotteron

Slimy feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dancing feet

----------


## Reinz

Dirty dancing

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dirty clothes

----------


## Reinz

Dirty rice

----------


## BBotteron

Dry rice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dry cleaning

----------


## Bassball Fever

Cleaning lady

----------


## BBotteron

Beautiful lady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Beautiful day

----------


## JessPets

Cloudy day

----------


## Reinz

Day trip

----------


## tttaylorrr

day dream

----------


## Reinz

Orange dream

----------


## BBotteron

Xtreme orange...


Mmmmmmm I almost bought one yesterday and gawd was he absolutely stunning as a baby let alone in a couple months when he really pops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

xtreme gene

----------


## Reinz

Extreme sports

----------


## Bassball Fever

Sports injury

----------


## tttaylorrr

personal injury

----------


## Reinz

Personal information

----------


## Bassball Fever

Information highway

----------


## Reinz

Highway sign

----------


## JessPets

Sign language

----------


## Craiga 01453

foreign language

----------


## Reinz

Foreign land

----------


## Bassball Fever

Land shark

----------


## tttaylorrr

nurse shark

----------


## Bassball Fever

Registered nurse

----------


## Craiga 01453

nurse station

----------


## Bassball Fever

Train station

----------


## Craiga 01453

radio station

----------


## BBotteron

Talk radio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

talk back

----------


## BBotteron

Ride back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Horseback ride

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ride along

----------


## BBotteron

Tag along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Tag team

----------


## Craiga 01453

team spirit

----------


## zina10

spirit animal

----------


## Craiga 01453

animal attraction

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fatal attraction

----------


## CALM Pythons

Attractions fatal

----------


## redshepherd

fatal wound?

----------


## Reinz

Burn wound

----------


## BBotteron

Snake wound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snake food

----------


## redshepherd

spicy food

----------


## Reinz

Frozen food

----------


## Craiga 01453

food truck

----------


## Reinz

Fast truck

----------


## tttaylorrr

armored truck

----------


## Reinz

Armored wagon

----------


## tttaylorrr

station wagon

----------


## Reinz

Pie wagon

----------


## BBotteron

Pumpkin pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

pie face

----------


## bcr229

about face

----------


## Bassball Fever

About time

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Time flies

----------


## bcr229

horse flies

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fruit flies

----------


## JessPets

Fruit salad

----------


## Craiga 01453

chicken salad

----------


## tttaylorrr

salad fingers

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chef salad

----------


## JessPets

Master Chef

----------


## tttaylorrr

master key

----------


## Timelugia

Salad master

----------


## Bassball Fever

Master mechanic

----------


## Craiga 01453

motorcycle mechanic

----------


## Bassball Fever

Motorcycle helmet

----------


## CALM Pythons

Helmet head

----------


## DLena

Fat head

----------


## tttaylorrr

butt head

----------


## CALM Pythons

Tiny head

----------


## JessPets

Tiny Tim

----------


## jbzapanda

Tim Tams

----------


## Reinz

Big Tim

----------


## DLena

Big smile

----------


## Reinz

Pretty smile

----------


## Craiga 01453

pretty woman
(shout out to Roy Orbison)

----------


## Reinz

Pretty sneaky

----------


## jbzapanda

Sneaky snake

----------


## LightningPython

Rat snake

----------


## Reinz

Rat poison

----------


## Craiga 01453

poison arrow

----------


## Reinz

Hunting arrow

----------


## MasonC2K

Hunting expedition

----------


## JessPets

Camping expedition

----------


## Craiga 01453

camping trip

----------


## bcr229

Road Trip

----------


## Reinz

Bad trip

----------


## CALM Pythons

Long trip

----------


## Sonny1318

Long ago

----------


## Craiga 01453

long legs

----------


## Reinz

Chicken legs

----------


## Meerna

chicken wings

----------


## Bassball Fever

Delta wings

----------


## Craiga 01453

Angel wings

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Dark Angel

----------


## redshepherd

Dark knight

----------


## JessPets

Dark Night  :Very Happy:

----------


## Meerna

night light

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bright light

----------


## Meerna

rainbow bright

----------


## DLena

Bright eyed

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Bright idea

----------


## Craiga 01453

crazy idea

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bad idea

----------


## Meerna

bad feeling

----------


## Bassball Fever

Feel bad

----------


## Eric Alan

Feel Good

----------


## Craiga 01453

good morning

----------


## DLena

Morning sunshine

----------


## Bassball Fever

Warm sunshine

----------


## Meerna

warm bed

----------


## tttaylorrr

warm blanket

----------


## CALM Pythons

Warm body

----------


## Eric Alan

Beach Body

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beach bum

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bum deal

----------


## CALM Pythons

Raw deal

----------


## Bassball Fever

Raw meat

----------


## CALM Pythons

Meat head

----------


## Bassball Fever

What did you call me?  :Mad: 

Head ache

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-09-2017)

----------


## Eric Alan

Head Wind

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Head Strong

----------


## CALM Pythons

Strong smell

----------


## Bassball Fever

There you go again.  :Mad: 

Strong man

----------


## Craiga 01453

garbage man

----------


## MasonC2K

Garbage bag

----------


## Craiga 01453

sandwich bag

----------


## Reinz

Bag it

----------


## tttaylorrr

[_forget_] it

----------


## Reinz

Throw it

----------


## Eric Alan

*Hey** y'all - more than one warning has been handed out from unfortunate word choices in this thread. The rules still apply here, so please don't ruin this fun thread for everyone else. Thank you.

In case you need to read them again:* Site Rules & Terms of Service (TOS).

----------

dr del (02-09-2017),_Reinz_ (02-09-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-09-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

bop it

----------


## Reinz

It lives

----------


## tttaylorrr

lives underground

----------


## Reinz

Criminal underground

----------


## tttaylorrr

underground railroad

----------


## Reinz

Railroad car

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Clown car

----------


## Reinz

Clown shoes

----------


## JessPets

Big shoes

----------


## Reinz

Leather shoes

----------


## MasonC2K

Leather seats

----------


## Reinz

Movie seats

----------


## Meerna

Movie Theater

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Theater fire

----------


## tttaylorrr

forest fire

----------


## Reinz

Run Forest......

----------


## Bassball Fever

Run out

----------


## Reinz

Burn out

----------


## Bassball Fever

Rug burn

----------


## Meerna

rug doctor

----------


## tttaylorrr

rug rats

----------


## Meerna

frozen rats

----------


## Bassball Fever

Feeder rats

----------


## Eric Alan

Bird Feeder

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bird dog

----------


## BBotteron

Barking dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

barking mad

----------


## tttaylorrr

mad science

----------


## Reinz

Junk science 🔬

----------


## Craiga 01453

junk drawer

----------


## Bassball Fever

Junk bond

----------


## Reinz

Family bond

----------


## Meerna

family ties

----------


## BBotteron

*ties shoes*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drop shoes 👠

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Dancing shoes

----------


## BBotteron

Ballet shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Nutcracker ballet

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ballet dancer

----------


## Reinz

Tiny dancer 💃

----------


## Bassball Fever

Tiny bubbles

----------


## Reinz

Snot bubbles

----------


## BBotteron

Green snot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

green lantern

----------


## CALM Pythons

Green Jello

----------


## kxr

> Green Jello


Green giant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Green Arrow

----------


## Reinz

Hunting arrow

----------


## DLena

Hunting hound

----------


## BBotteron

Blue-tick hound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hound him

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hound dog

----------


## Reinz

Dog him

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog bone

----------


## Reinz

Bone saw

----------


## BBotteron

Buzz saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

Buzz Lightyear!

----------


## CALM Pythons

Buzz Buzzard

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Buzzard soup

----------


## CALM Pythons

Chicken Soup

----------


## tttaylorrr

soup kitchen

----------


## CALM Pythons

Church Kitchen

----------


## Bassball Fever

Kitchen sink

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sink hole

----------


## DLena

Black hole

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Black Metal!

----------


## Bassball Fever

Metal shop

----------


## jbzapanda

Shop keeper

----------


## Bassball Fever

Zoo keeper

----------


## BeelzeBall.

zoo med

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

House Zoo

----------


## BBotteron

Med school


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

law school

----------


## MasonC2K

Marshall Law

----------


## Reinz

Town Marshall

----------


## Meerna

Town Plaza

----------


## Craiga 01453

town fair

----------


## Reinz

Fair price

----------


## JessPets

Right price

----------


## Reinz

Right smart

----------


## Craiga 01453

smart phone

----------


## Meerna

banana phone

----------


## Sonny1318

Bat phone ..........Na nana nana Batman! Sorry 😂

----------


## MasonC2K

Bat man

----------


## tttaylorrr

bat mobile

----------


## Bassball Fever

Mobile phone

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Phone booth

----------


## Meerna

photo booth

----------


## Bassball Fever

Photo bomb

----------


## BBotteron

Atom bomb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

nuclear bomb

----------


## Bassball Fever

Nuclear winter

----------


## Reinz

Winter storm

----------


## BBotteron

Dragon storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dragon teeth

----------


## MasonC2K

Rooster teeth

----------


## Meerna

rooster fight

----------


## Eric Alan

Fight Club

----------


## Meerna

club penguin

----------


## Reinz

Penguin feet

----------


## Eric Alan

Happy Feet

----------


## Meerna

happy plate

----------


## Eric Alan

Dinner Plate

----------


## JessPets

Dinner time

----------


## Reinz

Time out

----------


## Spikeanoid

Cop out

----------


## Craiga 01453

sold out

----------


## BBotteron

Out dated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

we dated

----------


## Eric Alan

we ate

----------


## Eric Alan

ate bacon

----------


## Eric Alan

Kevin Bacon

BOOM!!!

----------


## CALM Pythons

Bacon bits

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bacon wrapped

----------


## BBotteron

...wrapped chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chicken breast

----------


## BBotteron

Chicken feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Chicken lips 👄

----------


## Meerna

soft lips

----------


## Craiga 01453

soft skin

----------


## Reinz

Snake skin

----------


## Meerna

snake rack

----------


## Reinz

Snake hack

----------


## Meerna

life hack

----------


## Reinz

Computer hack

----------


## Meerna

Computer Program

----------


## Reinz

Youth program

----------


## Eric Alan

Sonic Youth

----------


## BBotteron

Youth football


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Football game

----------


## Sonny1318

Game time

----------


## Eric Alan

time warp

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time frame

----------


## Reinz

Picture frame

----------


## BBotteron

Picture perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessPets

Perfect timing

----------


## BBotteron

Dude perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

City dude

----------


## BBotteron

Vice city


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Miami vice

----------


## BBotteron

Miami florida


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

Florida Keys

----------


## Reinz

Florida gator

----------


## Meerna

Orange Gator

----------

_Eric Alan_ (02-11-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Agent orange

----------


## Craiga 01453

double agent

----------


## Meerna

double trouble

----------


## Craiga 01453

trouble maker

----------


## Meerna

noise maker

----------


## Reinz

Loud noise

----------


## Meerna

loud party

----------


## Reinz

Party on

----------


## Meerna

game on

----------


## Reinz

Right on

----------


## BBotteron

Ride on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cayley

Bike ride

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Mountain bike

----------


## Sonny1318

Mountain top

----------


## Meerna

tube top

----------


## Reinz

Radio tube

----------


## Bassball Fever

Talk radio

----------


## BBotteron

Talk show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

family show

----------


## Bassball Fever

Family ties

----------


## Meerna

zip ties

----------


## Bassball Fever

Zip lines

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Power lines

----------


## BBotteron

Power outage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Super Power!

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Super fly

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fly paper

----------


## BBotteron

Fiber paper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fiber optics

----------


## BBotteron

Optics sights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessPets

Bad sight

----------


## Craiga 01453

bad dream

----------


## BBotteron

Day dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Another day

----------


## CALM Pythons

Another PLANET

----------


## BBotteron

Another dollar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Sand dollar

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sand Storm

----------


## BBotteron

Thunder storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Thunder Struck

----------


## Bassball Fever

Awe struck

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Love struck

----------


## Craiga 01453

love bites

----------


## Reinz

Snake bites

----------


## JessPets

Snake food

----------


## Craiga 01453

French food

----------


## BBotteron

French dressing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Window dressing

----------


## Craiga 01453

window seat

----------


## DLena

Hot seat

----------


## ShaneSilva

Seat cover

----------


## Reinz

Concealed cover

----------


## BBotteron

Concealed carry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Carry on

----------


## Sonny1318

Move on

----------


## Craiga 01453

finishing move

----------


## Reinz

Finishing school

----------


## Craiga 01453

summer school

----------


## Bassball Fever

Summer vacation

----------


## tttaylorrr

vacation home

----------


## Reinz

Home run

----------


## Bassball Fever

Winning run

----------


## BBotteron

Fast run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Fast bike

----------


## BBotteron

Bike ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

joy ride

----------


## BBotteron

Nurse joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Nurse baby

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Hello Nurse

----------


## BBotteron

Hello everybody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessPets

Everybody dance :Party on:

----------


## LightningPython

Dance party
 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## Bassball Fever

Birthday party :Fest:

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Birthday suit

----------


## Craiga 01453

law suit

----------


## Bassball Fever

Martial law

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Martial arts

----------


## Craiga 01453

performance arts

----------


## CALM Pythons

High Performance

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Mountain high

----------


## BBotteron

High low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Low blow

----------


## Sonny1318

Blow out

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Out Classed

----------


## Craiga 01453

strike out

----------


## Reinz

Black out

----------


## Bassball Fever

You're out

----------


## Reinz

You're crazy

----------


## BBotteron

Crazy Woman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pretty woman

----------


## Craiga 01453

crazy love...
was too slow...
lonely woman

----------

_BBotteron_ (02-13-2017)

----------


## BBotteron

Lonely train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

crazy train

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Crazy Horse

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wild Horse

----------


## BBotteron

Horse mountain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

rocky mountain

----------


## BBotteron

Rocky top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

top shelf

----------


## BBotteron

Top dollar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

dollar tree

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

World tree

----------


## tttaylorrr

family tree

----------


## BBotteron

Family ties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bow ties.

----------


## Craiga 01453

bow front

----------


## JessPets

Front row

----------


## Bassball Fever

Row boat

----------


## Reinz

Boat oar

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Oar fish

----------


## BBotteron

Bluegill fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

fish chowder

----------


## Sonny1318

Chowder head

----------


## Craiga 01453

clam chowder

----------


## CALM Pythons

Clam Basket

----------


## Eric Alan

Basket Case

----------


## BBotteron

Egg basket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Egg head

----------


## Bassball Fever

Scrambled egg

----------


## Timelugia

Egg soup

----------


## CALM Pythons

Chicken soup

----------


## BBotteron

Chicken noodle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Rice noodle

----------


## Bassball Fever

Brown rice

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Brown snake

----------


## tttaylorrr

brown noise

----------


## Bassball Fever

White noise

----------


## CALM Pythons

White Snake

----------


## BBotteron

Piebald snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

snake charmer

----------


## BBotteron

Angel charmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Creepy charmer

----------


## MasonC2K

Creepy pasta

----------


## Craiga 01453

pasta salad

(p.s. what is creepy pasta?? hahaha)

----------


## BBotteron

Tossed salad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Tossed out

----------


## Craiga 01453

out sourced

----------


## Reinz

Give out

----------


## BBotteron

Give away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Slither away

----------


## Craiga 01453

away team

----------


## Reinz

Dogsled team

----------


## BBotteron

Dogsled team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dogsled race

----------


## BBotteron

Race car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Car paint 🎨

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

spray paint

----------


## Bassball Fever

Spray bottle

----------


## tttaylorrr

bottle service

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

lip service

----------


## BBotteron

Service station


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

White lip

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

White tiger

----------


## Fraido

White chocolate

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chocolate sauce

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Chocolate Bar

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bar stool

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Bar Fight! :Taz:

----------


## JessPets

Fist Fight

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog fight

----------


## Craiga 01453

fight club

----------


## Sonny1318

Club house

----------


## Craiga 01453

country club

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Country sucks
(HAHA sorry I couldn't resist,  it also may be the percocet.  I am in the ER.)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Country sucks
> (HAHA sorry I couldn't resist,  it also may be the percocet.  I am in the ER.)


hahahhahahahahhahahahaha!!!! I have to disagree, I like country, but that was priceless!

- - - Updated - - -

country strong

----------


## BBotteron

Built strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Strong arm

----------


## BBotteron

Arm wrestle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

left arm

----------


## Reinz

Other left

----------


## LightningPython

Other side

----------


## Reinz

Far side

----------


## BBotteron

Dark side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dark Normal

----------


## Craiga 01453

completely normal

----------


## tttaylorrr

completely crazy  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## BBotteron

Crazy train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Soul train

----------


## Craiga 01453

soul food

----------


## Reinz

Food stuff

----------


## BBotteron

Chinese food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Chinese junk

----------


## BBotteron

Junk food


Haha ya that's some skill to bring it back haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Junk drawer

----------


## Reinz

Top drawer

----------


## Craiga 01453

top notch

----------


## Reinz

Sight notch

----------


## BBotteron

Optic sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

sight unseen

----------


## Reinz

Unseen mystery

----------


## Meerna

mystery shack

----------


## jbzapanda

Love shack

----------


## BBotteron

Love birds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

angry birds

----------


## BBotteron

Angry mob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

flash mob

----------


## Timelugia

flash light

----------


## Reinz

Light meal

----------


## Bassball Fever

Last meal

----------


## Meerna

last call

----------


## BBotteron

Emergency call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Emergency personnel

----------


## Crowfingers

personnel only

----------


## BBotteron

Only tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

tomorrow night

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Night Owl

----------


## BBotteron

Night clouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

night heron

----------


## Meerna

white heron

----------


## Reinz

White lightning

----------


## Craiga 01453

white zombie

----------


## Reinz

Zombie food

----------


## Craiga 01453

food critic

----------


## Reinz

Movie critic

----------


## tttaylorrr

movie scene

----------


## Reinz

Crime scene

----------


## Meerna

crime spree

----------


## tttaylorrr

shopping spree

----------


## Meerna

shopping center

----------


## Reinz

Center punch

----------


## Zincubus

Punch drunk

----------


## tttaylorrr

drunk tank

----------


## JessPets

Fish tank

----------


## Reinz

Pet fish

----------


## tttaylorrr

pet name

----------


## Reinz

Name two

----------


## tttaylorrr

two chains

----------


## Reinz

In chains

----------


## tttaylorrr

in between

----------


## Reinz

Far between

----------


## Bassball Fever

Far away

----------


## Reinz

Gone away

----------


## Craiga 01453

gone wrong

----------


## tttaylorrr

dog gone

----------


## Bassball Fever

Good dog

----------


## BBotteron

Bad dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bad boy

----------


## BBotteron

Boy band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rock band

----------


## BBotteron

Rock roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

buttered roll

----------


## tttaylorrr

buttered toast

----------


## Meerna

burnt toast

----------


## BBotteron

Soggy toast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

French toast

----------


## Bassball Fever

French Canadian

----------


## Meerna

french fries

----------


## EL-Ziggy

curly fries

----------


## Reinz

Waffle fries

----------


## kxr

Seasoned fries?

----------


## Reinz

Seasoned citizen

----------


## BBotteron

Seasoned chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Chicken snake

----------


## BBotteron

Corn snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

corn meal

----------


## Reinz

Meal worm 🐛

----------


## MysticMoon001

Super worm

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

super hero

----------


## kxr

super villain

----------


## BBotteron

Super pastel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Pastel chalk

----------


## Reinz

Chalk taste

----------


## CALM Pythons

Taste great

----------


## Bassball Fever

Taste buds

----------


## CALM Pythons

Fat Buds

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Fat burger

----------


## tttaylorrr

fat fingers

----------


## BBotteron

Chicken fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chicken scratch

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

chicken salad

----------


## BBotteron

Tossed salad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Tator Salad

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Tater tot

----------


## BBotteron

Toys tot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

baby toys

----------


## MasonC2K

adult toys

----------


## Reinz

Adult beverage

----------


## Meerna

cold beverage

----------


## BBotteron

Cold pizza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

pizza party

----------


## BBotteron

Party pooper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessPets

Party Crasher

----------


## Craiga 01453

party foul

----------


## tttaylorrr

foul ball

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ball four

----------


## Craiga 01453

ball room

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon ball

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Red Dragon

----------


## BBotteron

Dragon fire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

fire station

----------


## Reinz

Gas station

----------


## BBotteron

Petrol gas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

Sniff Petrol

----------


## BBotteron

Sniff patrol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessPets

Guard patrol

----------


## Reinz

Prison guard

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Prison break

----------


## Meerna

break wind

----------


## BBotteron

Wind barrier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

barrier reef

----------


## BBotteron

Coral reef


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Reef fish

----------


## BBotteron

Fish eater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Flesh eater

----------


## redshepherd

flesh ribbon

sylveon

----------


## Bassball Fever

Blue ribbon

----------


## Reinz

Deep blue

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Helms deep

----------


## Reinz

Deep six

----------


## BBotteron

Rainbow six


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pretty rainbow

----------


## BBotteron

Rainbow boa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Albino Boa

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Albino gator

----------


## Bassball Fever

Gator tail

----------


## BBotteron

Red tail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## danielwilu2525

Red lobster

----------


## kxr

Rock lobster

----------


## danielwilu2525

Rock bottom

----------


## BBotteron

Long bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Long house

----------


## BBotteron

Ranch house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Ranch dressing

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Field dressing

----------


## Meerna

Open Field

----------


## Neal

field medic

----------


## Meerna

medic training

----------


## Sonny1318

Training day

----------


## tttaylorrr

day job

----------


## Reinz

Job hunt

----------


## Meerna

mouse hunt

----------


## kxr

Feeder mouse

----------


## Reinz

Feeder pen

----------


## MysticMoon001

Pen ink

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Tattoo ink

----------


## LightningPython

ink drop

----------


## Reinz

Shoe 👠  drop

----------


## Eric Alan



----------

_Reinz_ (02-18-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Gold mic 🎤

----------


## JessPets

Gold tooth

----------


## Meerna

bad tooth

----------


## LightningPython

tooth ache

----------


## Meerna

back ache

----------


## LightningPython

back pack

----------


## Reinz

Pack heat

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Heat Stroke

----------


## Reinz

Stroke out

----------


## BBotteron

Strike out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

snake strike

----------


## Reinz

Snake eggs

----------


## BBotteron

Incubating eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

deviled eggs

----------


## Reinz

Deviled cake

----------


## Eric Alan

Cake Walk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Long walk

----------


## Reinz

Long hair

----------


## DLena

Hair braid

----------


## BBotteron

Rope braid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Rope ladder

----------


## BBotteron

Black ladder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

black panther

----------


## BBotteron

Pink panther


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

pink flamingo

----------


## BBotteron

Flying flamingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

flying squirrel

----------


## BeelzeBall.

squirrel master

----------


## Meerna

dungeon master

----------


## BBotteron

Mystery dungeon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

mystery shack

----------


## Reinz

Shrimp shack

----------


## CALM Pythons

Love Shack

----------


## Reinz

Love in

----------


## Eric Alan

Love Hurts

----------


## BBotteron

Rocks hurts 

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Shale rocks

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty rocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Dirty socks

----------


## Crowfingers

Sock Monkey

----------


## BBotteron

Train monkey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

monkey business

----------


## BBotteron

Snake business


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

My business

----------


## BBotteron

My house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

house party

----------


## jbzapanda

Party animal

----------


## Reinz

Filthy animal

----------


## Craiga 01453

animal house

----------


## Reinz

House plant

----------


## DLena

Garden plant

----------


## Reinz

Garden pest

----------


## BBotteron

Garden gnome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Gnome alone

----------


## DLena

Phone gnome

lol

----------

_Reinz_ (02-19-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Gnome home 🏡

----------


## BBotteron

Home alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Alone again

----------


## BBotteron

Try again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

first try

----------


## BBotteron

First fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Toxic fish

----------


## Eric Alan



----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Fish food

----------


## Eric Alan

Fish Friends

----------


## BBotteron

Best friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

best scenario

----------


## BBotteron

Worst scenario


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

First worst

----------


## BBotteron

First kiss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Soft kiss 😘

----------


## Eric Alan

KISS Army

----------


## Reinz

Army life

----------


## BBotteron

Army strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Strong arm 💪

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Strong smell.

----------


## Reinz

Toxic smell

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Toxic wasteland

----------


## BBotteron

Desert wasteland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Desert cactus

----------


## BBotteron

Prickly cactus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

Cactus League

----------


## BBotteron

Justice league


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Reciprocal justice

----------


## redshepherd

reciprocal love?

----------


## BBotteron

Ending love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

love shack

----------


## Reinz

Shack up

----------


## LightningPython

Up there

----------


## Reinz

Over there

----------


## Craiga 01453

comb over

----------

_Reinz_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Gnarly comb

----------


## BBotteron

Honey comb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Honey bee 🐝

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Killer bee

----------


## BBotteron

Bumble bee  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Worker bee 🐝

----------


## BBotteron

Union worker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Union suit

----------


## Craiga 01453

leisure suit

----------


## Reinz

Leisure day

----------


## BBotteron

Birthday day lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Hump day

----------


## Reinz

Leg hump  :Hump:

----------


## DLena

Camel hump

----------


## Craiga 01453

Joe Camel

----------


## DLena

Cup'a Joe

----------


## Reinz

Cup'a soup

----------


## BBotteron

Cup'a noodles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pied noodles

----------


## Craiga 01453

ramen noodles

----------


## BBotteron

Ramen tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

fish tacos

----------


## BBotteron

Fish enchiladas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cheese enchiladas

----------


## BBotteron

Cheese sticks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drum sticks

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Punji sticks

----------


## Reinz

Punji trap

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Death trap

----------


## BBotteron

Panda death


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Panda 🐼 Express

----------


## Bassball Fever

Express lane

----------


## Reinz

Fast lane

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fast times

----------


## BBotteron

Fast cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

muscle cars

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pulled muscle

----------


## Reinz

Pulled pork

----------


## BBotteron

Pork chops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Thick chops

----------


## CALM Pythons

Busting Chops

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Bustin Skulls

----------


## CALM Pythons

Bustin Balls

----------


## Reinz

Dodge balls

----------


## BBotteron

> Bustin Balls


Bouncy balls I hope lol (to avoid getting a strike on your record)

BOUNCY BALLS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bouncy house

----------


## BBotteron

Fuzzy house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Fuzzy rat

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Rat pack

----------


## Craiga 01453

wolf pack

----------


## Sonny1318

Lone wolf

----------


## Craiga 01453

lone ranger

----------


## BBotteron

Texas ranger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Texas wildlife

----------


## Craiga 01453

texas toast

----------


## Reinz

Wheat toast

----------


## BBotteron

Rye toast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rye whiskey

----------


## BBotteron

Whiskey lullaby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-21-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tennessee whiskey

----------


## Reinz

Tennessee moonshine

----------


## Craiga 01453

moonshine still

----------


## Reinz

Still cold

----------


## BBotteron

Mash cold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Stone cold

----------


## Reinz

Stone cut

----------


## Craiga 01453

hair cut

----------


## BBotteron

Hair salon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

helmet hair

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Hair metal

----------


## tttaylorrr

hair band

----------


## BBotteron

Smash band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

traveling band

----------


## Craiga 01453

traveling salesman

----------


## BBotteron

Computer salesman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Car salesman

----------


## BBotteron

Car thief


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Used car

----------


## Reinz

Used jar

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

tip jar

----------


## BBotteron

Mason jar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Jar lid

----------


## BBotteron

Soda lid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Soda bicarbonate

----------


## MysticMoon001

Soda pop

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

Pop corn

----------


## Reinz

Corn 🌽 field

----------


## DLena

Playing field.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Playing games

----------


## Reinz

Spy games

----------


## DLena

Eye spy

----------


## Reinz

Pink eye

----------


## BBotteron

Black eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Black rifle

----------


## BBotteron

Stainless rifle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sniper rifle

----------


## MysticMoon001

Laser rifle

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Green laser

----------


## Bassball Fever

Laser pointer

----------


## JessPets

Laser beams

----------


## Reinz

High beams

----------


## DLena

High flying

----------


## BBotteron

High flow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

River flow

----------


## Bassball Fever

Lazy river

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty river


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Dirty dancing

----------


## kxr

Salsa dancing

----------


## Reinz

Green salsa

----------


## BBotteron

Green paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Paint job

----------


## Reinz

Night job

----------


## BBotteron

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Nice pastel

----------


## BBotteron

Super pastel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Super size

----------


## BBotteron

Size up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

measure up

----------


## MasonC2K

Power Up

----------


## BBotteron

Power ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Ball Python

----------


## Craiga 01453

racquet ball

----------


## Reinz

Racquet club

----------


## Craiga 01453

turkey club

----------


## Reinz

Turkey dinner

----------


## BBotteron

Turkey hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Herp hunting

----------


## BBotteron

Hero derping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

animals derping

----------


## Reinz

Love animals

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Zoo animals

----------


## Reinz

New zoo

----------


## BBotteron

Toledo zoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Toledo bend

----------


## BBotteron

Natural bend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Natural Dam

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

natural environment

----------


## Reinz

Dangerous environment

----------


## Meerna

Dangerous Situation

----------


## BBotteron

Horrible situations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Horrible movie 🎥

----------


## LightningPython

Bee movie 
🐝🐝🐝😂

----------

_Reinz_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Bee mimic

----------


## Reinz

Mimic me

----------


## Meerna

mini me

----------


## Reinz

Mini fridge

----------


## BBotteron

Fridge incubator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

broken incubator

----------


## BBotteron

Broken bones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bone dry

----------


## BBotteron

Dry county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

County seat

----------


## BBotteron

Booster seat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Booster shot

----------


## DLena

Booster club

----------


## BBotteron

Rat club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Feeder rat

----------


## BBotteron

Breeder rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

king rat

----------


## BBotteron

Albino rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rat fink

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Rat pup

----------


## redshepherd

shark pup

----------


## BBotteron

Shark bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

Cut Bait

----------


## BBotteron

Cat bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

fishing cat

----------


## BBotteron

Cat nip (I think 2 words?...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Whiskey nip

----------


## DLena

Whiskey sour

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Sour puss

----------


## MasonC2K

Snaggle puss

Heavens to Murgatroyd!

----------


## andrewross8705

Heavens to Betsy

----------


## BBotteron

Dogs heaven


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sheep dogs

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Counting sheep

----------


## BBotteron

Counting crows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Counting money 💰

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Money Bags

----------


## Reinz

Play money 💰

----------


## BBotteron

Play monopoly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Play room

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Play Hard

----------


## Meerna

Hard Ball

----------


## Reinz

Ball control

----------


## MasonC2K

Crowd control

----------


## Reinz

Loud crowd

----------


## Bassball Fever

Loud out

----------


## Reinz

Out there

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Strike out

----------


## Meerna

Strike one

----------


## Reinz

One only

----------


## BBotteron

Today only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Gone today

----------


## Eric Alan

Gone Tomorrow

----------


## Meerna

Tomorrow Land

----------


## DLena

Land gracefully

----------


## BBotteron

Zombie land!!

May have small crush on Emma stone hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Land ho.

----------


## Meerna

yo ho


(lol pirates)

----------


## kxr

Ho Oh (sorry I had to XD)

----------


## BBotteron

Uh oh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh NO!!!

----------


## kxr

No bears

----------


## tttaylorrr



----------


## DLena

Remember HoHo's?

----------


## DLena

Oops I was too late posting...

No Way!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

only way

----------


## redshepherd

only thing

----------


## BBotteron

Thing is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Love is

----------


## BBotteron

Is what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

what what

----------


## BBotteron

Say what


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Wait, what?

----------


## BBotteron

What happened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

stuff happened


(lol it sounds like a confusing conversation now)

----------


## tttaylorrr

happened again

----------


## DLena

Happened how?

----------


## BBotteron

Happened good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

good grief

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

All good

----------


## kxr

No good

----------


## BBotteron

No life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

life saving

----------


## BBotteron

Life savers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MysticMoon001

Half life

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Love Life

----------


## Bassball Fever

Puppy love

----------


## BBotteron

Cute puppy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Puppy power!

----------


## Craiga 01453

power chord

----------


## BBotteron

Power outage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Internet outage

----------


## Craiga 01453

internet provider

----------


## Reinz

Insurance provider

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Insurance scam

----------


## Reinz

Scam alert

----------


## halfnakedlife

red alert

----------


## Craiga 01453

red stripe

----------


## Reinz

Tiger stripe

----------


## halfnakedlife

tiger woods

----------


## Reinz

Deep woods

----------


## tttaylorrr

deep space

----------


## andrewross8705

Outer space.

----------


## Craiga 01453

space bar

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Space out

----------


## Reinz

Space cadet

----------


## Meerna

space race

----------


## Reinz

Horse race 🏁

----------


## MasonC2K

Pod Race

----------


## Reinz

Ski race

----------


## DLena

Alien pod

----------


## Reinz

Illegal alien

----------


## BBotteron

Illegal immigrant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Illegal sushi.

----------


## Reinz

Illegal notepad

----------


## BBotteron

Windows notepad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

What is an Illegal notepad?


Tinted windows

----------


## MasonC2K

> What is an Illegal notepad?
> 
> 
> Tinted windows


Anything that isn't a legal notepad?

Tinted glasses

----------


## BBotteron

Prescription glasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

prescription bottle

----------


## BBotteron

Booze bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Booze hound

----------


## kxr

Blood hound

----------


## Reinz

Blood bath

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty bath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dirty mind

----------


## Meerna

mind trick

----------


## BBotteron

Mind swap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

face swap

----------


## kxr

> face swap


Fat face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Fat lip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

lip service

----------


## kxr

Fan service

----------


## Reinz

Fan blade

----------


## CALM Pythons

Fan motor

----------


## Craiga 01453

sports fan

----------


## redshepherd

warriors fan






(that's me)

----------


## DLena

Proud warriors

----------


## BBotteron

Proud colts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Proud American

----------


## BBotteron

American made


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Made up

----------


## halfnakedlife

up there

----------


## DLena

Where? There!

----------


## Craiga 01453

under where?

----------


## BBotteron

Under bed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Down under

----------


## BBotteron

From under


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

sincerely from...

----------


## BBotteron

From felicia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

From Santa

----------


## Meerna

secret santa

----------


## Reinz

Secret door 🚪

----------


## BBotteron

Knocking door


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bigfoot knocking

----------


## halfnakedlife

bigfoot zombies

----------


## Reinz

Shooting zombies

----------


## BBotteron

Cod zombies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Frozen cod

----------


## Bassball Fever

Frozen pond

----------


## halfnakedlife

cod liver (yuck!)
-----------------------------

pond quay

----------


## Meerna

pond scum

----------


## BBotteron

Fish pond


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Duck pond

----------


## BBotteron

Duck hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Goose hunt

----------


## BBotteron

Goose neck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Neck Deep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Deep end

----------


## BBotteron

Haha I have a good one but of course I'll keep it to myself I already have one warning >.>

Deep sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Haha I have a good one but of course I'll keep it to myself I already have one warning >.>
> 
> Deep sea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to type the first thing that pops into my mind.  But sometimes they are not G rated, so....

Sea salt

----------

_BBotteron_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## JessPets

Bath Salt

----------


## Reinz

Bath tub

----------


## Meerna

bath towel

----------


## Reinz

Towel rack

----------


## BBotteron

Rat rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

rat poop

----------


## LightningPython

rat breeding

----------


## Meerna

pokemon breeding

----------


## BBotteron

Pokémon go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

go pro

----------


## Reinz

Pro team

----------


## BBotteron

Team play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

team mate

----------


## Sonny1318

Home team

----------


## DLena

Home fire

----------


## BBotteron

Fire ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fire brigade

----------


## BBotteron

Fire pastel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gc99

Fire pit

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pit viper

----------


## BBotteron

Dodge viper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dodge Ram 🐑

----------


## Bassball Fever

Battering ram

----------


## Reinz

Ram 🐑 horn

----------


## kxr

Damn ram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Ram rod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

fishing rod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Fly fishing

----------


## halfnakedlife

Superman fly

----------


## DLena

Bar fly

----------


## Reinz

Bar tab

----------


## Bassball Fever

High bar

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

High ball

----------


## halfnakedlife

Play ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Play date

----------


## Reinz

Fun date

----------


## BBotteron

Fun times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Medieval times

----------


## Timelugia

medieval medicine

----------


## BBotteron

Herp medicine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Herp science 🔬

----------


## halfnakedlife

herp derp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Spider derp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Spider morph

----------


## BBotteron

Pastel spider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pastel paint 🎨

----------


## BBotteron

Windows paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Glass windows

----------


## BBotteron

Glass tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Military tank

----------


## BBotteron

Military rank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Smells rank

----------


## BBotteron

Fart smells


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Gross smells

----------


## BBotteron

Gross spaghetti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Authentic spaghetti 🍝

----------


## BBotteron

Authentic tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Guacamole tacos 🌮

----------


## BBotteron

Rotten tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rotten socks

----------


## BBotteron

Mismatched socks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Mismatched couple

----------


## BBotteron

Couple counseling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Grief counseling

----------


## Bassball Fever

Good grief

----------


## BBotteron

Grief employee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Evil employee

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Evil dead

----------


## BBotteron

Resident evil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Current resident

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

current events

----------


## BBotteron

Life events


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

Long life

----------


## BBotteron

Pro life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Pro biotic

----------


## BBotteron

Pro golfer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Pro Panel

----------


## BBotteron

Electric panel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Glass slipper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Glass House

----------


## Meerna

brick house

----------


## halfnakedlife

Doctor House


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty doctor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Doctor up

----------


## BBotteron

Up movie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

movie theater

----------


## BBotteron

School theater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Theater shop

----------


## BBotteron

Sports shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Sports bar

----------


## Craiga 01453

dive bar

----------


## Reinz

Dive deep

----------


## BBotteron

Pokemon dive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

pokemon go!

----------


## Reinz

High dive

----------


## Craiga 01453

high life

----------


## tttaylorrr

high five

----------


## Reinz

High school

----------


## BBotteron

Village school


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Village people

----------


## BBotteron

Retired people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Lizard people

----------


## BBotteron

Lizard skynard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Lizard boots

----------


## BBotteron

Dora boots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cowboy boots

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Cowboy coffee

----------


## Reinz

Cowboy hat

----------


## kxr

Top hat

----------


## Reinz

Top gun

----------


## Craiga 01453

laser gun

----------


## Reinz

Machine gun

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Party machine

----------


## Craiga 01453

party bus

----------


## Reinz

Party animal

----------


## kxr

animal welfare

----------


## BBotteron

Animal psychology


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Paranormal psychology

----------


## Bassball Fever

Paranormal activity

----------


## Reinz

Crazy activity

----------


## DLena

Snake crazy

----------


## tttaylorrr

crazy train  :Party on:

----------


## Reinz

Bullet train 🚂

----------


## Bassball Fever

Silver bullet

----------


## kxr

Silver spoon

----------


## Reinz

Spoon fed

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Acorn fed

----------


## Reinz

Acorn tree

----------


## kxr

Apple tree

----------


## Reinz

Apple 🍎 computer 💻

----------


## kxr

Apple  pen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Apple Watch ⌚️

Woh first time I've used these things since I got the iPhone 5s (first iPhone) last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Stop watch ⌚️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Stop sign


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Stop staring

----------


## Reinz

Staring eyes 👀

----------


## kxr

Dead eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dead zone

----------


## DLena

Dead Wrong

----------


## Reinz

Wrong turn

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Deadman's turn

----------


## BBotteron

Your turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Your name

----------


## BBotteron

My name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

My house 🏡

----------


## kxr

Your house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Your rules

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Broken Rules

----------


## Reinz

Broken back

----------


## Bassball Fever

Broken arrow

----------


## Reinz

Fast arrow

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Fast Women

----------


## Gc99

Fast food

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Food coma

----------


## BBotteron

Medical coma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Medical insurance

----------


## BBotteron

No insurance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

No time

----------


## BBotteron

Time management


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gc99

Anger management

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Anger issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Back Issues.

----------


## BBotteron

Back spasm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Back scratcher

----------


## Craiga 01453

back pedal

----------


## Reinz

Pedal fast

----------


## Craiga 01453

pedal car

----------


## Sonny1318

Car pool

----------


## kxr

> Car pool


Dead pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

gene pool

----------


## tttaylorrr

pool boy

----------


## Sonny1318

Boy toy

----------


## Kaorte

toy chest

----------


## BBotteron

Toy box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Box kite

----------


## tttaylorrr

box spring

----------


## Bassball Fever

Spring board

----------


## DLena

Spring breeze

----------


## Sonny1318

Spring training

----------


## BBotteron

Military training


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Military personnel

----------


## BBotteron

Crazy personnel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Stir crazy

----------


## DLena

Stir briskly

----------


## BBotteron

Stir crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Continually stir

----------


## BBotteron

Stir wild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

wild pig


(is this the most popular thread on the forum ever)

----------


## DLena

Pig Out

----------


## BBotteron

Strike out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Match strike

----------


## Bassball Fever

Strike three

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

three amigos

----------


## BBotteron

Three stars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pawn stars

----------


## BBotteron

Stars wars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

World wars

----------


## BBotteron

World affairs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

One world

----------


## BBotteron

One piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Puzzle piece

----------


## DLena

Smaller piece

----------


## Albert Clark

Smaller size

----------


## Reinz

Smaller house 🏡

----------


## halfnakedlife

Lake house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Lake shark 🦈

----------


## Albert Clark

Shark tank

----------


## Reinz

Tank up

----------


## BBotteron

In the fine words of Lachlan:

Bless up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

growing up

----------


## DLena

Stop growing!

----------


## Reinz

Still growing

----------


## BBotteron

Chucky growing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Growing addiction

----------


## Reinz

Boid addiction

----------


## halfnakedlife

addiction treatment

----------


## Reinz

Mite treatment

----------


## BBotteron

Mite off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Face off

----------


## tttaylorrr

face down

----------


## kxr

Face palm 😐 ✋

----------


## Craiga 01453

palm reader

----------


## tttaylorrr

palm tree

----------


## Reinz

Shoe 👠 tree

----------


## BBotteron

Shoe store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

thrift store

----------


## BBotteron

Thrift shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pet shop

----------


## Eric Alan

Pet Snake!

----------


## tttaylorrr

baby snake!

----------


## Bassball Fever

Baby blues

----------


## BBotteron

Blues eyed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Singing Blues

----------


## BBotteron

Shedding blues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Shedding skin

----------


## BBotteron

Skin color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Color TV

----------


## BBotteron

Tv stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cable TV

----------


## Meerna

cable internet

----------


## BBotteron

Slow internet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

So slow

----------


## Reinz

Just so

----------


## BBotteron

Just case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drink case

----------


## BBotteron

Drink driving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Driving fast 💨

----------


## BBotteron

Fast cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Shoot fast

----------


## BBotteron

Point shooter

(I was hoping for that first post on page 100 since you got the 1000 post mark haha)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Point blank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Blank stare

----------


## BBotteron

Stare contest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Beauty contest

----------


## BBotteron

No beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

No kidding

----------


## Craiga 01453

just kidding

----------


## Reinz

Just because

----------


## BBotteron

Just right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

right wing

----------


## BBotteron

Bat wing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Vampire bat

----------


## Reinz

Vampire food

----------


## BBotteron

Rat food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rat eyes 👀

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Rat rod

----------


## Reinz

Piston rod

----------


## Craiga 01453

Detroit piston

----------


## halfnakedlife

Detroit flights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Detroit stinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Regurge stinks

----------


## Craiga 01453

love stinks

----------


## Reinz

Love child

----------


## halfnakedlife

tough love ❤️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

X.X Sweet Child (O' Mine) X.X

Tough steak

----------


## Craiga 01453

steak bomb

----------


## DLena

Dropped bomb

----------


## halfnakedlife

Bomb squad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

hydrogen bomb

----------


## MasonC2K

hydrogen tank

----------


## Craiga 01453

think tank

----------


## BBotteron

Shark tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Lemon shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

whale shark

----------


## Craiga 01453

killer whale

----------


## BBotteron

Killer spider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Spider man

----------


## BBotteron

Super man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Old man

----------


## BBotteron

Old tenant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

tenant parking

----------


## Meerna

free parking

----------


## technodos

Free pizza.

----------


## Craiga 01453

free spirit

----------


## andrewross8705

Spirit walking

----------


## Meerna

dog walking

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Walking dead

----------


## Reinz

Dead heart

----------


## Meerna

Brave Heart

----------


## Reinz

Indian brave

----------


## andrewross8705

Indian food

----------


## Reinz

Worm food

----------


## andrewross8705

Rabbit food.

----------


## Meerna

rabbit soup

----------


## Reinz

Chicken soup

----------


## BBotteron

Chicken noodles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Chicken Little

----------


## Meerna

little bear

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

standing bear

----------


## Reinz

Bear claw

----------


## BBotteron

Bear attack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Grizzly bear

----------


## DLena

Grizzly beard

----------


## Reinz

Morning beard

----------


## tttaylorrr

morning coffee

----------


## BBotteron

Midnight coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Midnight madness

----------


## DLena

Spring Madness

----------


## mdb730

March Madness

----------


## BBotteron

March snow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

March Hare

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Snowshoe hare

----------


## tttaylorrr

hare brained

----------


## halfnakedlife

Pea brained


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Brained rat

----------


## Meerna

frozen rat

----------


## Reinz

Frozen dinner

----------


## Meerna

tv dinner

----------


## BBotteron

Tv shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

reality shows

----------


## BBotteron

Reality crashes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Computer crashes

----------


## BBotteron

Computer experts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

expert judge

----------


## BBotteron

Judge judy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

You judge

----------


## BBotteron

THE judge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

the game

----------


## DLena

Game point

----------


## Timelugia

Lost game

----------


## Bassball Fever

Sharp point

----------


## BBotteron

Sharp shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Look sharp

----------


## Bassball Fever

Look out!

----------


## BBotteron

Keep out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Keep swimming

----------


## BBotteron

Just keep

(Edited because I forgot to put a word haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

(I love Finding Nemo  :ROFL: )
Just watch

----------


## halfnakedlife

Night watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Night scare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Night crawler

----------


## BBotteron

Rat crawler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Creepy crawler

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Feeder rat

----------


## Reinz

Feeder goat

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Goat man

----------


## Reinz

Man hands

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Hand signals

----------


## BBotteron

Body signals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Body parts

----------


## Bassball Fever

Spare parts

----------


## Reinz

Spare rib

----------


## BBotteron

Broken rib


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Broken heart

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Cold Heart

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ice cold

----------


## Reinz

Cold room

----------


## Craiga 01453

emergency room

----------


## MasonC2K

Emergency Awesome!

----------


## halfnakedlife

Awesome noodle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Crazy noodle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Noodle soup

----------


## Albert Clark

Soup kitchen

----------


## Meerna

kitchen nightmare

----------


## andrewross8705

Emerald nightmare

----------


## Reinz

Green emerald

----------


## tttaylorrr

green acres

----------


## FlynnTheBP

green thumb

----------


## BBotteron

Green lanturn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Green light

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Strobe light

----------


## halfnakedlife

Strobe Edge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Cliff edge

----------


## tttaylorrr

cutting edge

----------


## FlynnTheBP

cutting slack

----------


## BBotteron

Cutting paper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Paper airplane

----------


## DLena

Exam paper

----------


## BBotteron

Exam boss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Boss hog

----------


## mdb730

Hog feed

----------


## Reinz

Feed me

----------


## BBotteron

Hug me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Silly me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Silly goose

----------


## Reinz

Goose neck

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Goose berry

----------


## BBotteron

Goose attack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Attack zone

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Heart attack

----------


## Reinz

Heart sick

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Sea sick

----------


## halfnakedlife

Deep sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Sea horizon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

New horizon

----------


## FlynnTheBP

New word

----------


## Reinz

My word

----------


## BBotteron

Bird word


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Bird flu

----------


## Reinz

Flu bug

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Rug bug

----------


## Reinz

Rug burn

----------


## BBotteron

Ice burn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Ice cream

----------


## Meerna

fresh cream

----------


## Reinz

Fresh fruit

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Fruit fly

----------


## Reinz

Dead fly

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fly paper

----------


## Reinz

Paper tiger

----------


## Mexecutioner

Tiger beer

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Beer pong

----------


## BBotteron

Ping pong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Computer pong

----------


## Bassball Fever

Computer virus

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Contagious virus

----------


## BBotteron

Contagious zombie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Zombie green

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Green light

----------


## BBotteron

Black light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Black cat

----------


## BBotteron

Cat ladder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Cat person

----------


## Meerna

people person

----------


## Bassball Fever

People mover

----------


## BBotteron

People pleaser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dog pleaser

----------


## BBotteron

Dog whisperer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

Horse whisperer

----------


## BBotteron

Horse teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

False teeth

----------


## BBotteron

Blue teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Feeling blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Feeling spontanious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Spontaneous  combustion

----------


## Mexecutioner

Combustion chamber

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chamber maid

----------


## BBotteron

Rubber maid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Rubber Ball

----------


## BBotteron

Rubber gasket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Blown gasket

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Blown glass

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

glass ceiling

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Shattered ceiling

----------


## LightningPython

Ceiling fan

----------


## Craiga 01453

cathedral ceiling

----------


## BBotteron

Cathedral painting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Painting abstract 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Abstract thinking

----------


## BBotteron

Juicy thinking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Juicy burger

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Elk burger

----------


## Reinz

Elk lodge

----------


## Reinz

Timing, duplicate- not part of the game.

----------


## BBotteron

> Timing, duplicate- not part of the game.


?...

Snow lodge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snow leopard

----------


## BBotteron

Leopard gecko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Gecko toes

----------


## BBotteron

Crumpled toes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Crumpled newspaper

----------


## Albert Clark

Newspaper clipping

----------


## halfnakedlife

Clipping nails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Filing nails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Metal filing

----------


## Sonny1318

Death metal

----------


## BBotteron

Death note


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

High note

----------


## BBotteron

Sky high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

High school

----------


## Craiga 01453

high times

----------


## Sonny1318

Times change

----------


## BBotteron

Dark times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

dark cloud

----------


## BBotteron

Dark knight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

White knight

----------


## BBotteron

Shine white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

White lie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Black white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jbzapanda

Black Beatles

----------


## BBotteron

Black poo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## danielwilu2525

Poo shoe

----------


## Bassball Fever

Snow shoe

----------


## BBotteron

Name (in the) snow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Snow hare

----------


## BBotteron

Hare tracks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Train tracks

----------


## BBotteron

Train wreck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Train car

----------


## Sonny1318

Car pool

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Pool shark

----------


## BBotteron

Hot shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Hot stuff

----------


## BBotteron

Hot sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Spaghetti sauce

----------


## BBotteron

Bacon sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Sizzling Bacon

----------


## BBotteron

Sizzling bum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Street bum

----------


## halfnakedlife

Crossing street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

street cleaner

----------


## DLena

Street fair

----------


## Craiga 01453

fair price

----------


## halfnakedlife

fair skin

----------


## BBotteron

Healthy skin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Healthy heart

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Healthy food

----------


## Sonny1318

Fast food

----------


## Reinz

Fast acting

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Bad acting

----------


## Reinz

Breaking bad

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Bad luck

----------


## Reinz

Rotten  Luck

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Rotten Tomatoes

----------


## Reinz

Green tomatoes

----------


## BBotteron

Green lantern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

green beans

----------


## Reinz

Magic beans

----------


## bcr229

Magic Lantern

----------


## Eric Alan

Magic Trick

----------


## BBotteron

Party trick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

party foul

----------


## Bassball Fever

Toga party

----------


## Reinz

Toga costume

----------


## halfnakedlife

Costume play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Play time

----------


## John1982

time lord

----------


## Reinz

Time travel

----------


## Bassball Fever

Travel perks

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Job perks

----------


## Reinz

Hard job

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Hard luck

----------


## Craiga 01453

tough luck

----------


## Reinz

Tough steak

----------


## Craiga 01453

steak quesadilla

----------


## Reinz

Steak knife

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Knife fight

----------


## Reinz

Street fight

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Street smarts

----------


## BBotteron

Street race


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Race car

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Car wreck

----------


## BBotteron

Train wreck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Freight train

----------


## BBotteron

Harbor freight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Bar Harbor

----------


## halfnakedlife

Darling Harbour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

harbor cruise

----------


## BBotteron

Cruise liner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Ocean liner

----------


## BBotteron

Turquoise ocean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Turquoise jewelry

----------


## DLena

Body jewelry

----------


## Reinz

Body surfing

----------


## Sonny1318

Hard body

----------


## Reinz

Hard case

----------


## BBotteron

Electric case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Electric slide

----------


## Sonny1318

Electric avenue

----------


## Reinz

Electric lemonade

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pink lemonade

----------


## Mexecutioner

Electric guitar 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Guitar pick

----------


## Craiga 01453

tooth pick

----------


## andrewross8705

tooth fairy

----------


## BBotteron

Tooth pick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Pick axe

----------


## Reinz

Axe question

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Question Mark

----------


## Craiga 01453

beauty mark

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Inner beauty

----------


## Reinz

Inner tube

----------


## BBotteron

Tube raft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

river raft

----------


## Reinz

River rat

----------


## Sonny1318

Rat pack

----------


## BBotteron

Pack lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Lunch date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Date night

----------


## halfnakedlife

Night crawlers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Night moves

(Bob Seger)

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Dance moves

----------


## BBotteron

Leg moves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Leg lifts

----------


## BBotteron

Body lifts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Tan body

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Sun tan

----------


## Reinz

Sun fun

----------


## FlynnTheBP

> Night crawlers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On an off topic note, I just noticed this post and I'm not sure if this is a reference, but have you seen _It's Always Sunny in PA_? Night crawlers was a game in the tv show, but maybe you just meant the worms, lol. Anyway, I had to ask. :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -

back to the thread: Fun times

----------


## halfnakedlife

> On an off topic note, I just noticed this post and I'm not sure if this is a reference, but have you seen _It's Always Sunny in PA_? Night crawlers was a game in the tv show, but maybe you just meant the worms, lol. Anyway, I had to ask.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> back to the thread: Fun times


Charlie & Frank!! and a fuzzy blue x-men with pointy tail 

Thread: Times two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-07-2017)

----------


## FlynnTheBP

> Charlie & Frank!! and a fuzzy blue x-men with pointy tail 
> 
> Thread: Times two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I figured as much  :ROFL: 
thread: Two people

----------


## halfnakedlife

> Haha I figured as much 
> thread: Two people


🤣🤣
People pleaser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

People tazer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

Late night 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

night owl

----------


## BBotteron

White owl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

white stripes

----------


## andrewross8705

white chocolate

(which is disgusting and not real chocolate)

----------


## BBotteron

Dark chocolate

(+1 andrewross8705 lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Damion Dark

----------


## BBotteron

Dark hallway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Chocolate truffles.

----------


## BBotteron

Peanut truffles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Black truffles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Black smoke.

----------


## BBotteron

Smoke mirrors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

vanity mirrors

----------


## andrewross8705

vanity fair.

(I can't believe that's the 1st thing that came to mind)

----------


## BBotteron

State fair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Fair dinkum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Fair lady

----------


## Craiga 01453

fair price

----------


## halfnakedlife

Price tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snake tag

----------


## Craiga 01453

name tag

----------


## DLena

Scientific name

----------


## Craiga 01453

scientific equation

----------


## DLena

Balanced equation

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Balanced diet

----------


## tttaylorrr

potato diet

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Baked potato

----------


## BBotteron

Baked pies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Half baked

----------


## Craiga 01453

freshly baked  :Good Job:

----------


## andrewross8705

Freshly squeezed.

----------


## Mexecutioner

Squeezed prey 🐍🐍

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

prey item

----------


## andrewross8705

Suspicious item.

----------


## BBotteron

Hidden item


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

hidden temple

----------


## Mexecutioner

Temple run

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Mayan temple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Buddhist temple

----------


## BBotteron

Buddhist worshipers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

buddhist monk

----------


## BBotteron

Monk temple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Monk fish

----------


## Craiga 01453

fish taco

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Pork taco

----------


## BBotteron

Cheese taco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Taco casserole

----------


## BBotteron

Taco salad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

Pork scratchings 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Chicken scratchings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Fried chicken.

----------


## Craiga 01453

fried rice

----------


## BBotteron

Fried turkey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

turkey dinner

----------


## Meerna

tv dinner

----------


## andrewross8705

Dinner date.

----------


## BBotteron

Disaster date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

disaster strikes

----------


## andrewross8705

Air strikes.

----------


## BBotteron

Flammable air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

flammable material

----------


## Neal

flammable fart

----------


## DLena

Silent fart

----------


## BBotteron

Deadly fart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Deadly Virus

----------


## BBotteron

Deadly cheetah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Deadly rhino

----------


## BBotteron

Deadly golf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

golf clap

----------


## DLena

Golf caddy

----------


## BBotteron

Golf trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Solo trip.




> Deadly golf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why I don't play golf.

----------

Mexecutioner (03-10-2017)

----------


## Bassball Fever

Solo cup

----------


## BBotteron

Red solo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

Red rose

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Red rum

----------


## BBotteron

White rum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dragonight1993

White gum

----------


## Mexecutioner

Bubble Gum

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Bubble bum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

smelly bum

----------


## BBotteron

Big bum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Big Bird

----------


## BBotteron

Bird flu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Flu shot

----------


## DLena

Buck shot

----------


## BBotteron

Toe buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Toe pick

----------


## Neal

Pick pocket.

----------


## BBotteron

Lock pick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

Buck shot

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

called shot

----------


## Neal

deadly shot

----------


## Meerna

deadly venom

----------


## Neal

venom one

----------


## Meerna

one call

----------


## BBotteron

One piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Just one

----------


## Meerna

just dance

----------


## BBotteron

Break dance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

break apart

----------


## BBotteron

Take apart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Take 2

----------


## BBotteron

2 cents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Common cents (yes I know that's not correct, lol)

----------


## Bassball Fever

Common courtesy

----------


## halfnakedlife

courtesy call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Common mistakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Mistakes happen

----------


## BBotteron

Stuff happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Big Stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Big Expo

----------


## BBotteron

National expo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

national treasure

----------


## DLena

Pirate treasure

----------


## BBotteron

Pirate ships


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Cargo ships

----------


## tttaylorrr

cargo bay

----------


## bcr229

Chesapeake Bay

----------


## BBotteron

Tampa bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bay bridge

----------


## DLena

Bridge hand

----------


## redshepherd

heart hand?

----------


## DLena

Hand off

----------


## BBotteron

Off topic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Off switch

(or is it the on switch?)

----------


## MasonC2K

Kick off

----------


## BBotteron

Kick ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

High kick

----------


## BBotteron

High beam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Beam up

----------


## BBotteron

Dream up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Dream big  :Very Happy:

----------


## DLena

Dream Weaver

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dream warrior

----------


## DLena

Warrior Woman!

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Strong Woman

----------


## Bassball Fever

Strong smell

----------


## BBotteron

Rechid smell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Fruity smell

----------


## BBotteron

Pungent smell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

New smell

----------


## DLena

New baby

----------


## BBotteron

Small baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Dirty baby

----------


## BBotteron

Dirty wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fire wood

----------


## BBotteron

Fire sticks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Fire fly

----------


## BBotteron

Buzz fly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## bcr229

Buzz off

----------


## DLena

Buzz cut

----------


## Meerna

pixie cut

----------


## BBotteron

Pixie dust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

dust bunny

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Bugs bunny

----------


## Meerna

bed bugs

----------


## BBotteron

Bed springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Hot springs

----------


## farmer1911 45ACP

Hot dog
Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog treat

----------


## Meerna

treat yourself

----------


## FlynnTheBP

> treat yourself


(I love parks and rec!)
Sweet treat

----------


## halfnakedlife

sweet sixteen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Sweet chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Sweet Tarts

----------


## MasonC2K

Pop tarts

----------


## LightningPython

Jam tarts

----------


## andrewross8705

Pearl jam

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-15-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

jam session

----------


## MasonC2K

Session ID

----------


## Craiga 01453

fake ID

----------


## tttaylorrr

fake news

----------


## Craiga 01453

old news

----------


## andrewross8705

Old nokia

----------


## tttaylorrr

nokia brick

----------


## BBotteron

Brick box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Brick House

----------


## BBotteron

Brick mansion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Haunted mansion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Haunted house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

House warming

----------


## DLena

Warming radiator

----------


## andrewross8705

Global warming.

----------


## halfnakedlife

Warming oil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Oil spill.

----------


## BBotteron

Oil rig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

olive oil

----------


## andrewross8705

Virgin Olive

----------


## BBotteron

Olive pizza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Pepperoni Pizza

----------


## BBotteron

Anchovi pizza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

anchovy paste

----------


## bookumdanom1

Tomato paste

----------


## Bassball Fever

Tomato soup

----------


## BBotteron

Soup beans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Global issues

----------


## BBotteron

Tissue issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Tissue flowers

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pretty flowers

----------


## bcr229

Pretty Penny

----------


## halfnakedlife

Penny Dreadful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Penny thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Deep Thoughts

----------


## andrewross8705

Deep space.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Deep Purple \m/ ( >.< ) \m/

----------


## SKO

Purple rain

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Spicy rain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

spicy marinara

----------


## BBotteron

Marinara yumm

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Meatball Marinara 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Swedish meatball

----------


## BBotteron

Swedish fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fish taco

----------


## Craiga 01453

fish tank

----------


## BBotteron

Broken tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

broken promise

----------


## BBotteron

False promise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

false teeth

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fake teeth

----------


## BBotteron

Fake friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

furry friends

----------


## BBotteron

Furry rats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

pack rats

----------


## BBotteron

Pack smokes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SKO

Snack pack 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Pack leader 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Line leader


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

goal line

----------


## halfnakedlife

Goal keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

Snake keeper

----------


## DLena

Keep'er happy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Meerna

Happy Feet

----------


## BBotteron

Big feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

smelly feet

----------


## Meerna

smelly cat

----------


## BBotteron

Smelly trash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Trash can

----------


## Meerna

can can

----------


## DLena

Can-do attitude

----------


## BBotteron

Horrible attitude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Horrible bosses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Undercover bosses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Undercover agent

----------


## MasonC2K

Double agent

----------


## Bassball Fever

Double trouble

----------


## Martin_Jr

Crooked Agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

crooked smile

----------


## BBotteron

Crooked leg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Leg up

----------


## BBotteron

Fed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Gave up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Gave away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Gave advice

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bad advice

----------


## halfnakedlife

Advice giver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Live giver

----------


## Craiga 01453

live music

----------


## BBotteron

Crap music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crenfrow524

Crap shoot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

bird crap

----------


## andrewross8705

Crap shoot

----------


## halfnakedlife

Shoot me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Silly me.

----------


## BBotteron

Silly rabbit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

rabbit hole

----------


## BBotteron

Rabbit stew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Bunny rabbit

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bunny ears

----------


## BBotteron

Rat ears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Antenna ears

----------


## BBotteron

Antenna telly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Telly Tubbies

----------


## MasonC2K

Rack tubbies

----------


## Craiga 01453

spice rack

----------


## DLena

Spice bread

----------


## BBotteron

Spice girls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

party girls

----------


## halfnakedlife

Halloween party  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Halloween costume

----------


## Meerna

costume party

----------


## tttaylorrr

toga party

----------


## BBotteron

Fondu party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WastelandExotics

Fondue fork

----------


## BBotteron

Fork spork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Road fork

----------


## Crowfingers

gravel road

----------


## jbzapanda

Road map

----------


## MasonC2K

World map

----------


## Meerna

World Wildlife

----------


## andrewross8705

World war

----------


## BBotteron

Gears war


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

war hero

----------


## Meerna

Guitar Hero

----------


## WastelandExotics

Guitar solo

----------


## BBotteron

Guitar streamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Twitch streamer

----------


## Bassball Fever

Muscle twitch

----------


## BBotteron

Muscle spasm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

body spasm

----------


## BBotteron

Body soul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

tortured soul

----------


## Bassball Fever

Soul searching

----------


## BBotteron

Soul caliber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

high caliber

----------


## Meerna

high voltage

----------


## Craiga 01453

high times

----------


## andrewross8705

Changing times.

----------


## BBotteron

Times bulletin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

bulletin board

----------


## Meerna

board game

----------


## Craiga 01453

hockey game

----------


## Unknown Subscriber

Game Over?

----------


## BBotteron

Game time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Unknown Subscriber

Time Lord

Wasn't gonna play again so soon but had to this one

----------

_MasonC2K_ (03-24-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

time management

----------


## BBotteron

Job management


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

job market

----------


## halfnakedlife

Night market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Night shift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

shift change

----------


## BBotteron

Make change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Pocket change

----------


## BBotteron

Dropped pocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rock

hot pocket

----------


## rock

pocket pool

*sorry, had to.

----------


## Meerna

pocket sand

----------


## Craiga 01453

sand lot

----------


## Meerna

car lot

----------


## BBotteron

Race car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

space race

----------


## BBotteron

Space station


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Space balls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Space ship

----------


## BBotteron

> Space balls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this movie...with a passion haha

Space travel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Travel time

----------


## BBotteron

Time machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Machine gun

----------


## Craiga 01453

gun show

----------


## Bassball Fever

Show off

----------


## Neal

off topic

----------


## BBotteron

Spicy topic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

spicy tacos

----------


## Craiga 01453

choco tacos

----------


## Neal

steak tacos

----------


## Meerna

steak sauce

----------


## Craiga 01453

alfredo sauce

----------


## Neal

Medium Steak

----------


## Craiga 01453

medium rare

----------


## Neal

rare cars

----------


## Craiga 01453

muscle cars

----------


## Neal

Muscle list

----------


## Meerna

shopping list

----------


## BBotteron

Egg shopping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

egg omlet

----------


## Meerna

cheese omelette

----------


## Neal

Cheese sticks

----------


## WastelandExotics

Meat sticks

----------


## Bassball Fever

Raw meat

----------


## Meerna

raw steak

----------


## Bassball Fever

Steak fries

----------


## Craiga 01453

chilli fries

----------


## WastelandExotics

Freedom fries  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## BBotteron

Curly fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Loaded fries

----------


## Craiga 01453

loaded gun

----------


## BBotteron

Smoking gun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

No smoking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

no clue

----------


## BBotteron

No way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WastelandExotics

Wrong way

----------


## DLena

Wrong idea

----------


## Bassball Fever

Good idea

----------


## BBotteron

Good game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Game on

----------


## DLena

On fire

----------


## BBotteron

Fire sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Sale item

----------


## BBotteron

Drop item


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Drop crotch (pants ofc )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Egg drop

----------


## MasonC2K

Legendary drop

----------


## BBotteron

Legendary capture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Legendary Ribs 

(from Texas Road House)

----------


## BBotteron

Steak ribs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Spare ribs

----------


## halfnakedlife

Spare time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

wasted time

----------


## BBotteron

Wasted life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

Life changing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Changing clothes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Clothes pin

----------


## BBotteron

Pin point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

On point

----------


## Craiga 01453

point break

----------


## BBotteron

Fast break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

break up

----------


## Bassball Fever

Chin up

----------


## halfnakedlife

chin dimple

----------


## BBotteron

Chin strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Strap down

----------


## Crowfingers

Down Under

----------


## BBotteron

From under


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

from within

----------


## BBotteron

Within gates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

cemetery gates

----------


## BBotteron

Cemetery ghost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

ghost morph

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ghost story

----------


## BBotteron

Wild story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Story Book

----------


## Bassball Fever

Book smart

----------


## BBotteron

Book slap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

slap queen

----------


## Crowfingers

Queen Bee

----------


## BBotteron

Stinger bee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Stinger sub

----------


## BBotteron

Arby's sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-29-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

sub par

----------


## BBotteron

Par score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Gear score

----------


## andrewross8705

Gear shaft.

----------


## WastelandExotics

Gear head

----------


## BBotteron

Metal gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

WastelandExotics (03-29-2017)

----------


## Bassball Fever

Heavy metal

----------


## Meerna

Heavy Cream

----------


## WastelandExotics

Whipped Cream

----------


## Meerna

Whipped topping

----------


## BBotteron

Whipped cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Ice cream

----------


## Craiga 01453

ice skates

----------


## Bassball Fever

Roller skates

----------


## BBotteron

Roller blades


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

blades rims

----------


## BBotteron

Small rims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

small soda

----------


## BBotteron

Soda can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Soda stream

----------


## BBotteron

YouTube stream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

YouTube downloader


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

YouTube novice

----------


## Craiga 01453

novice level

----------


## Meerna

level up

----------


## Craiga 01453

up sell

----------


## BBotteron

Sell all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

all good

----------


## Craiga 01453

good boy

----------


## Meerna

boy band

----------


## Bassball Fever

Band stand

----------


## Meerna

stand alone

----------


## Bassball Fever

All alone

----------


## Craiga 01453

all star

----------


## Bassball Fever

Star Wars

----------


## BBotteron

Star constellation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Star Butterfly

----------


## MasonC2K

Star Trek

----------


## Craiga 01453

star gazer

----------


## BBotteron

Dragon gazer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dragon slayer

----------


## tttaylorrr

dragon born

----------


## Bassball Fever

First born

----------


## Craiga 01453

first base

----------


## BBotteron

Base loaded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

loaded potato

----------


## Bassball Fever

Potato chips

----------


## Meerna

Veggie Chips

----------


## Bassball Fever

Veggie pizza

----------


## Meerna

White Pizza

----------


## Bassball Fever

White flag

----------


## Craiga 01453

American flag :Salute:

----------


## tttaylorrr

american idiot  :Headbang:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

American Pie

----------


## Bassball Fever

Blueberry pie

----------


## Craiga 01453

blueberry muffin

----------


## Meerna

Banana Muffin

----------


## tttaylorrr

imaginary muffin

----------


## Bassball Fever

Muffin top

----------


## BBotteron

Top hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Top Hat

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hat rack

----------


## WastelandExotics

Gun rack

----------


## Bassball Fever

Gun show

----------


## Craiga 01453

show business

----------


## BBotteron

Business start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Start something

----------


## BBotteron

Start fresh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fresh fruit

----------


## Craiga 01453

fruit basket

----------


## BBotteron

Basket case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Case management

----------


## BBotteron

Anger management


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

bottled anger

----------


## MasonC2K

Bottled air

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Fresh air

----------


## tttaylorrr

Fresh Prince

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Little prince

----------


## Craiga 01453

little wing

----------


## WastelandExotics

chicken wing

----------


## Unknown Subscriber

X wing

----------


## Meerna

Professor X

----------


## BBotteron

X men


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

highway men

----------


## Meerna

highway patrol

----------


## BBotteron

Patrol cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Paw Patrol

----------


## BBotteron

Space patrol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Space Australia

----------


## Craiga 01453

negative space

----------


## Meerna

negative press

----------


## BBotteron

Negative reaction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Chemical Reaction

----------


## BBotteron

Red chemical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Chemical Romance

----------


## BBotteron

Bad romance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Bad Wolf

----------

dr del (04-07-2017),_MasonC2K_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## BBotteron

Wolf rider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Missile rider

(I had to given the current events)

----------


## Meerna

Missile Launch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Patriot Missile

----------


## halfnakedlife

patriot day

----------


## BBotteron

D day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Valentines Day

----------


## tttaylorrr

Day Man (aaa-AAA-Ahhhhhh!)

----------


## Craiga 01453

macho man

----------


## BBotteron

Macho snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Macho nacho

----------


## Craiga 01453

nacho cheese

----------


## Reinz

Cheese mold

----------


## halfnakedlife

black mold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

plaster mold

----------


## BBotteron

Smelly mold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

smelly pants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

hot pants

----------


## BBotteron

Hot cakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

chocolate cakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

Mint chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

milk chocolate

----------


## halfnakedlife

almond milk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Powdered milk

----------


## BBotteron

Powdered chicolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Powdered puff.

----------


## BBotteron

Puff balls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## halfnakedlife

huff puff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Creme puff

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boston creme

----------


## MasonC2K

Boston Celtics

----------


## BBotteron

Boston people

Loool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Party People

----------


## Crowfingers

people watching

----------


## Craiga 01453

bird watching

----------


## MasonC2K

Big Bird

----------


## Meerna

Big Apple

----------


## halfnakedlife

Apple pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Cherry Pie

----------


## andrewross8705

Strawberry pie

(and I'm allergic to strawberries so it's death sentence pie!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-13-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

American Pie

----------


## Craiga 01453

American Made!! :Salute:

----------


## Bassball Fever

Hand made

----------


## Meerna

Jazz Hand

----------


## SKO

Strong hand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

strong horse

tbh the fact that this thread has almost 3000 replies is insane HAHA

----------


## Bassball Fever

Horse shoe

----------


## Meerna

Shoe Box

----------


## andrewross8705

Box wine.

----------


## Meerna

Wine Glass

----------


## BBotteron

Wine bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Bottle Rocket

----------


## Bassball Fever

Booster rocket

----------


## Meerna

Booster Pack

----------


## halfnakedlife

wolf pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Wolf mentality

----------


## BBotteron

Childish mentality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Group mentality

----------


## Craiga 01453

support group

----------


## Meerna

emotional support

----------


## DLena

Support hose

----------


## Craiga 01453

garden hose

----------


## DLena

Flower garden

----------


## MasonC2K

Sound garden

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-17-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

sound advice

----------


## DLena

Needless advice

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bad advice

----------


## Craiga 01453

bad medecine

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad company

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-17-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

company outing

----------


## MasonC2K

outdoor outing

----------


## Meerna

outdoor pool

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead pool

----------


## rock

Dead hang.  :Wink:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hang ten

----------


## DLena

Ten toes

----------


## Unknown Subscriber

Ten Four

----------


## Craiga 01453

Four Twenty

----------


## redshepherd

twenty horses?

----------


## Bassball Fever

Plow horses

----------


## Reinz

Farm plow

----------


## Craiga 01453

farm aid

----------


## Meerna

band aid

----------


## Bassball Fever

Band camp

----------


## MasonC2K

Metal band

----------


## Bassball Fever

Heavy metal

----------


## Meerna

heavy cream

----------


## DLena

Heavy heart

----------


## Bassball Fever

Heart ache

----------


## Craiga 01453

tooth ache

----------


## MasonC2K

Head ache

----------


## Reinz

Head game

----------


## BBotteron

Game on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

On top

----------


## Craiga 01453

top bunk

----------


## Meerna

bunk buddies

----------


## DLena

Bunk mate

----------


## Meerna

soul mate

----------


## Craiga 01453

soul asylum

----------


## DLena

Request asylum

----------


## Reinz

Insane asylum

----------


## DLena

Insane coloration

----------


## Reinz

Forest coloration

----------


## DLena

Redwood forest

----------


## MasonC2K

Haunted forest

----------


## Craiga 01453

haunted house

----------


## Booper

House fly

----------


## Reinz

House boat

----------


## Booper

Long boat!

----------


## Reinz

Ski boat

----------


## MasonC2K

Ski mask

----------


## Reinz

Creepy mask

----------


## Booper

Majora's Mask  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Mask pain

----------


## Booper

Back pain  :Surprised:

----------


## Reinz

Strong back

----------


## andrewross8705

Strong arm.

----------


## Craiga 01453

arm wrestle

----------


## Booper

Arm hole  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Pie hole

----------


## BeelzeBall.

rabbit hole

----------


## MasonC2K

Roger Rabbit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Roger that

----------


## DLena

Roger Dodger

----------


## Reinz

Corn dodger

----------


## DLena

Artful dodger

----------


## MasonC2K

Brooklyn Dodger

----------


## Reinz

Brooklyn bridge

----------


## andrewross8705

rickety bridge

----------


## Booper

Rickety cart

----------


## Reinz

Apple cart

----------


## MasonC2K

Mario cart

----------


## Reinz

Shopping cart

----------


## andrewross8705

Shopping spree.

----------


## Reinz

Snake shopping

----------


## Craiga 01453

snake forum

----------


## Meerna

Axolotl Forum

----------


## Bassball Fever

Forum rules

----------


## Meerna

School Rules

----------


## Reinz

High school

----------


## BBotteron

High five


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Mach Five

----------


## Booper

Five guys (fries)  :Very Happy:

----------


## andrewross8705

Fair fries

----------


## Booper

Fair Maiden

----------


## Craiga 01453

Town Fair

----------


## Booper

Town Hall

----------


## andrewross8705

Ghost Town.

----------


## Booper

Friendly Ghost

----------


## Reinz

Friendly fire

----------


## andrewross8705

Dwelling fire.

----------


## Booper

Cozy dwelling

----------


## andrewross8705

Comfy Cozy

----------


## Booper

Comfy sofa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

sectional sofa

----------


## MasonC2K

Leather sofa

----------


## Booper

Leather pants  :Wink:

----------


## Craiga 01453

cargo pants

----------


## andrewross8705

Cargo ship.

----------


## Booper

cargo container

----------


## Meerna

storage container

----------


## Booper

Home storage

----------


## andrewross8705

Home Depot

----------


## MasonC2K

Retirement Home

----------


## Meerna

retirement village

----------


## Bassball Fever

Village idiot

----------


## Craiga 01453

Idiot Abroad

----------


## DLena

Idiot mittens

(Remember the mittens on a string?)

----------


## Reinz

Kitten mittens

----------


## DLena

Crazy kitten

----------


## Reinz

Crazy eyes 👀

----------


## Booper

Sleepy eyes

----------


## Reinz

Sleepy dwarf

----------


## Meerna

grumpy dwarf

----------


## Booper

grumpy bum  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Bum's bum

----------


## Booper

Big bum  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Big Burm

----------


## Craiga 01453

big shot

----------


## Reinz

Been shot

----------


## Booper

Luck shot

----------


## Reinz

Pot luck

----------


## DLena

Pot head

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-30-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Head strong

----------


## DLena

Mighty strong!

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Mighty Ducks

----------


## Reinz

Pond ducks 🦆

----------


## Craiga 01453

pond scum

----------


## Reinz

Slum scum

----------


## Booper

Slum it

----------


## Reinz

Slam it

----------


## MasonC2K

Grand slam

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grand Marnier

----------


## andrewross8705

Grand theft

----------


## Reinz

Petty theft

----------


## Booper

Petty insult

----------


## Reinz

Nasty insult

----------


## MasonC2K

Nasty Boys

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-01-2017)

----------


## Booper

Big boys!

----------


## Craiga 01453

big difference

----------


## Reinz

Big deal

----------


## Booper

No deal

----------


## Reinz

No bananas

----------


## Bassball Fever

No go.

----------


## Reinz

Go slow

----------


## Bassball Fever

Slow down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Down periscope

----------


## Booper

Periscope depth

----------


## MasonC2K

Depth charge

----------


## Craiga 01453

charge card

----------


## Booper

credit card

----------


## Reinz

Credit limit

----------


## MasonC2K

Limit breaker

----------


## Booper

circuit breaker

----------


## Reinz

Circuit judge

----------


## MasonC2K

Circuit City (I miss that place)

----------


## Reinz

Southern city

----------


## rock

Southern hospitality  :Wink:

----------


## Reinz

Hospitality suite

----------


## tttaylorrr

presidential suite

----------


## Reinz

Presidential pardon

----------


## Booper

Pardon me!

----------


## Reinz

Excuse me

----------


## Booper

Believable excuse

----------


## Reinz

Believable story

----------


## Craiga 01453

story teller

----------


## Reinz

Bank  teller

----------


## Booper

Bank card

----------


## MasonC2K

Guild bank

----------


## Booper

Guild hall

----------


## Reinz

Dark hall

----------


## MasonC2K

Dark Intent

----------


## Craiga 01453

dark chocolate

----------


## Booper

white chocolate!

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate addict

----------


## Meerna

drug addict

----------


## Reinz

Drug experience

----------


## Booper

Life Experience

----------


## Reinz

Experience life

----------


## Meerna

Life Expectancy

----------


## Reinz

Viral expectancy

----------


## tttaylorrr

viral video

----------


## Meerna

funny video

----------


## Booper

Funny face

----------


## Reinz

Face paint

----------


## MasonC2K

War paint

----------


## Craiga 01453

War hero (for you Pepere)

----------


## Booper

Tragic hero

----------


## Reinz

Tragic story

----------


## BR8080

Story Teller

----------


## Meerna

Fortune Teller

----------


## Reinz

Massive fortune

----------


## Meerna

Massive Python

----------


## Reinz

Sweet Python

----------


## Craiga 01453

sweet tea

----------


## Booper

Black tea

----------


## Reinz

Black water

----------


## Meerna

Clean Water

----------


## Reinz

Clean slate

----------


## StillBP

slate roof

----------


## Craiga 01453

tin roof

----------


## Reinz

Tin star ⭐️

----------


## StillBP

Star Sapphire

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bombay Sapphire

----------


## Meerna

British Bombay

----------


## Reinz

British law

----------


## Meerna

Law (&) Order

----------


## Reinz

Order in

----------


## Meerna

Order Up

----------


## Booper

Level up!

----------


## Meerna

High Level

----------


## DLena

Natural high

----------


## Reinz

Natural medicine

----------


## Meerna

Medicine Man

----------


## Booper

Muffin man

----------


## Reinz

Muffin top

----------


## DLena

Top Dog

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog collar

----------


## DLena

Police collar

----------


## BR8080

Collar brass

----------


## DLena

Brass Tacks

----------


## Reinz

Upholstery tacks

----------


## Craiga 01453

thumb tacks

----------


## Reinz

Broke thumb

----------


## StillBP

Broke glass

----------


## Booper

Glass bottle

----------


## Reinz

Coke bottle

----------

_StillBP_ (05-07-2017)

----------


## StillBP

Jack (&) coke

----------


## Reinz

Know Jack

----------


## Meerna

Jack Frost

----------


## Craiga 01453

apple jack

----------

_Booper_ (05-08-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Apple Computer

----------


## Booper

Computer game

----------


## halfnakedlife

Love game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Love shack

----------


## halfnakedlife

Shake shack  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sugar shack

----------


## Booper

Sugar cube

----------


## Reinz

Sugar baby

----------


## halfnakedlife

Baby groot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Monster baby

----------


## StillBP

monster truck

----------


## Reinz

Truck stop

----------


## StillBP

Short stop

----------


## Craiga 01453

short list

----------


## Reinz

Black list

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2017)

----------


## StillBP

bucket list

----------


## Craiga 01453

empty bucket

----------


## MasonC2K

Empty bag

----------


## Booper

Empty soul  :Surprised:

----------


## Craiga 01453

lost soul

----------


## Booper

Lost boy

----------


## MasonC2K

Beastie Boy

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Beastie mode

----------


## BBotteron

Nuke mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StillBP

Nuke race

----------


## Craiga 01453

human race

----------


## Booper

Alien race  :Very Happy:

----------


## tttaylorrr

space race

----------


## Booper

Space ship

----------


## Craiga 01453

negative space

----------


## StillBP

Negative charge

----------


## MasonC2K

Warrior Charge

----------


## StillBP

celtic warrior

----------


## Booper

Celtic knot

----------


## Reinz

Garlic knot

----------


## Bassball Fever

Garlic breath

----------


## Reinz

Dragon breath

----------


## Craiga 01453

Double Dragon

----------


## Reinz

Double down

----------


## Booper

down time

----------


## halfnakedlife

Time machine

----------


## DLena

Sewing machine

----------


## StillBP

Sewing circle

----------


## MasonC2K

Cenarion Circle

----------


## Craiga 01453

face-off circle

----------


## Reinz

Love circle

----------


## Meerna

Love Triangle

----------


## Reinz

Triangle base

----------


## Meerna

fan base

----------


## Booper

Space base

----------


## Reinz

Space cadet

----------


## Craiga 01453

space case

----------


## DLena

Space saver

----------


## Reinz

Flavor saver

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

artificial flavor

----------


## MasonC2K

Artificial Human

----------


## halfnakedlife

human nature

----------


## StillBP

Mother nature

----------


## DLena

Step-mother

----------


## Reinz

Your mother

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-11-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

your turn

----------


## StillBP

My turn

----------


## ElliotNess

Turn Up

----------


## Meerna

Light Up

----------


## Bassball Fever

Morning light

----------


## Meerna

Morning Glory

----------


## MasonC2K

Glory Hallelujah

----------


## Reinz

Mercy hallelujah

----------


## DLena

Mercy me

----------


## Meerna

Sue Me

----------


## DLena

Hug me

----------


## halfnakedlife

Bear hug

----------


## Craiga 01453

Polar Bear

----------


## MasonC2K

Polar Pop

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Polar Pop


That's made about 30 mins from where I live. :Good Job: 


Pop Rocks

----------


## Booper

Sea rocks

----------


## Meerna

Sea Shore

----------


## DLena

Sea monkeys

----------


## Bassball Fever

At sea

----------


## DLena

Sea bass

----------


## Bassball Fever

Bass amp

----------


## Craiga 01453

bass guitar

----------


## Reinz

Guitar man

----------


## Craiga 01453

guitar solo

----------


## DLena

Acoustic solo

----------


## Meerna

Acoustic Guitar

----------


## DLena

Guitar man

----------


## Kscalise314

Man cave

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Cave painting

----------


## Meerna

Face Painting

----------


## DLena

Abstract painting

----------


## Reinz

Abstract thought

----------


## DLena

Random thought

----------


## Axo

Shower thought

----------


## StillBP

Cold shower

----------


## Reinz

Cold blooded

----------


## MasonC2K

Captain Cold

----------


## Oxylepy

King Cold

----------


## Reinz

Muffler king

----------


## Axo

King Kong

----------


## Bassball Fever

Donkey Kong

----------


## MasonC2K

Hong Kong

----------


## Reinz

Baby Kong

----------


## StillBP

Baby food

----------


## BBotteron

Baby poop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

smelly poop

----------


## Bassball Fever

Smelly cat

----------


## Reinz

Cat food

----------


## StillBP

fat cat

----------


## Reinz

Fat back

----------


## DLena

Step back

----------


## Reinz

Step down

----------


## Sunnieskys

down fall

----------


## Reinz

Fall festival

----------


## Sunnieskys

(local) Tulip Festival

----------


## Reinz

Tulip bulb

----------


## Booper

Light bulb

----------


## MasonC2K

Light Bringer

----------


## Bassball Fever

Neon light

----------


## Reinz

Neon tube

----------


## tttaylorrr

neon sign

----------


## Reinz

Food sign

----------


## BR8080

Food fight

----------


## Craiga 01453

hockey fight

----------


## MasonC2K

PVP fight!

----------


## Reinz

> PVP fight!


???PVP????

Fight club

----------


## tttaylorrr

(person vs person??)

club scene

----------

_Reinz_ (05-17-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Drug scene

----------


## StillBP

Drug habit

----------


## tttaylorrr

drug raid

----------


## Craiga 01453

drug addict

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate addict

----------


## MasonC2K

> ???PVP????
> 
> Fight club


Player vs Player. 

Chocolate cake

----------


## tttaylorrr

chocolate enchi (;

----------


## Craiga 01453

chocolate pudding

----------


## tttaylorrr

puddin' head!!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-17-2017)

----------


## Meerna

Head Lice

----------


## Kscalise314

Head bang

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

head rush

----------


## MasonC2K

Rush Hour

----------


## Reinz

Midnight hour

----------


## MasonC2K

Midnight Run

----------


## Craiga 01453

Charity run

----------


## DLena

Uphill run

----------


## StillBP

beer run

----------


## DLena

Beer blast

----------


## Reinz

Shotgun blast

----------


## StillBP

riding shotgun

----------


## Reinz

Shotgun wedding 🎩

----------


## DLena

Red wedding

----------


## SaltLife422

Red flame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Flame thrower

----------


## MasonC2K

Flame on!

----------


## Craiga 01453

on point

----------


## DLena

On off

----------


## SaltLife422

Stand off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Off balance

----------


## MasonC2K

Balance druid

----------


## DLena

Find balance

----------


## Reinz

Find money 💰

----------


## DLena

Save money

----------


## tttaylorrr

blow money

----------


## DLena

Blow by

----------


## Reinz

Gone by

----------


## StillBP

dog gone

----------


## DLena

Dog park

----------


## Reinz

Ball park

----------


## StillBP

play ball

----------


## Craiga 01453

ball room

----------


## Reinz

Green room

----------


## StillBP

Safe room

----------


## DLena

Wall safe

----------


## deoteo

floor safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Ground floor

----------


## Craiga 01453

breaking ground

----------


## BR8080

Breaking bad

----------


## Reinz

Bad hand

----------


## BR8080

Hand painted

----------

_Reinz_ (05-21-2017)

----------


## Reinz

BR8080, if you catch this in time, please edit your reponse to prevent this thread from getting shut down. 

I'm not judging you, but we have been warned to keep it clean.

----------

_BR8080_ (05-21-2017),Craiga 01453 (05-21-2017),dr del (05-21-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Thanks!

painted horse

----------


## BR8080

Horse play

----------


## Craiga 01453

play nice  :Wink:

----------

_Reinz_ (05-21-2017)

----------


## ringorock

nice butt

----------


## Reinz

Head butt

----------


## BR8080

butt can

----------


## Craiga 01453

garbage can

----------


## Bassball Fever

Garbage truck

----------


## Reinz

Race truck

----------


## BR8080

Race hound

----------


## Craiga 01453

Huckleberry Hound

----------


## Reinz

Huckleberry pie

----------


## deoteo

peach pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Peach tea

----------


## Reinz

Tea leaves

----------


## Booper

bay leaves

----------


## StillBP

Chesapeake bay

----------


## redshepherd

hound bay

(I can't believe it's been 4 months since this thread was made LOL)

----------


## StillBP

boar hound

----------


## deoteo

basset hound

----------


## paroxysm

hound dog

----------


## Bassball Fever

Dog tired

----------


## Reinz

Bone tired

----------


## deoteo

bone dry

----------


## Reinz

Dry clean

----------


## BR8080

Clean sweep

----------


## MasonC2K

Leg sweep

----------


## Craiga 01453

broken leg

----------


## DLena

Leg up

----------


## SaltLife422

Stand up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pull up

----------


## MasonC2K

Trash pull

----------


## Reinz

Trash talk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Small talk

----------


## Craiga 01453

small pizza

----------


## DLena

Small minded

----------


## Reinz

Simple minded

----------


## BR8080

Simple man

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-23-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

pizza man

----------


## MasonC2K

Pizza Hut

----------


## DLena

Tikki hut

----------


## Reinz

Tiki torch

----------


## C.Marie

Tiki bar

----------


## Reinz

Biker bar

----------


## Craiga 01453

biker club

----------


## Reinz

Bloody club

----------


## MasonC2K

Breakfast Club

----------


## Reinz

Breakfast buffet

----------


## MasonC2K

Jimmy Buffet

----------


## bcr229

Sushi Buffet

----------


## Meerna

Sushi Roll

----------


## Reinz

Roll out

----------


## Craiga 01453

freak out

----------


## Reinz

Freak show

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-25-2017)

----------


## Meerna

Game Show

----------


## Reinz

Head game

----------


## Craiga 01453

head bang  :Party on:

----------

_Reinz_ (05-25-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Dead bang

----------


## Meerna

Dead Giveaway

----------


## Reinz

Cash giveaway

----------


## Bassball Fever

Fast cash

----------


## Meerna

Fast Food

----------


## Craiga 01453

food truck

----------


## BR8080

Truck lane

----------


## Craiga 01453

breakdown lane

----------


## Meerna

Fast Lane

----------


## Reinz

Fire lane

----------


## Meerna

Fire Alarm

----------


## Reinz

Burglar alarm

----------


## Meerna

Cat Burglar

----------


## Reinz

Cat eyes

----------


## Bassball Fever

Blue eyes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Bayou

----------


## C.Marie

Blue skies

----------


## deoteo

oily skies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

oily skin

----------


## Meerna

Dry Skin

----------


## Reinz

Dry air

----------


## Craiga 01453

fresh air

----------


## Reinz

Fresh meat

----------


## C.Marie

Air freshener


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hot air

----------


## Timelugia

Hot potato

----------


## Reinz

Potato chip

----------


## C.Marie

Potato pancakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Breakfast pancakes

----------


## C.Marie

Breakfast buffet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Free buffet

----------


## C.Marie

Free sample


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Sample size

----------


## Booper

Size chart

----------


## Craiga 01453

medical chart

----------


## Meerna

medical center

----------


## Booper

Sports centre

----------


## Meerna

good sport

----------


## Reinz

Good time

----------


## C.Marie

Time flies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

Deer flies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Deer tracks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

Train tracks

----------


## Reinz

Long train

----------


## Meerna

Long Cat

----------


## deoteo

cat food

----------


## Meerna

Ceiling Cat

----------


## Booper

Tabby Cat

----------


## Craiga 01453

alley cat

----------


## C.Marie

Cat daddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Sugar Daddy

----------


## Craiga 01453

sugar cane

----------


## C.Marie

Candy cane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Cotton candy

----------


## Craiga 01453

cotton balls

----------


## Booper

Bouncy Balls!

----------


## C.Marie

Bouncy house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bassball Fever

Guest house

----------


## C.Marie

Haunted house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Haunted mansion

----------


## C.Marie

French Mansion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

French poodle

----------


## deoteo

french fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

French toast

----------


## Reinz

Milk toast

----------


## C.Marie

Coconut milk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Milk snAke

----------


## C.Marie

Snake hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Hole saw

----------


## Sunnieskys

Saw horse

----------


## BR8080

Horse show

----------


## Craiga 01453

show business

----------


## Booper

Good business

----------


## C.Marie

Good times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

high times

----------


## Reinz

Fast times

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-29-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Fast rides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hay rides

----------


## C.Marie

Hay loft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hidden loft

----------


## C.Marie

Hidden cave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deoteo

bat cave

----------


## BR8080

Cave dwelling

----------


## C.Marie

Bat droppings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

baseball bat

----------


## Reinz

Baseball game

----------


## MasonC2K

Citizen Cane

----------


## C.Marie

Senior citizen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Senior moment

----------


## Craiga 01453

senior discount

----------


## C.Marie

Discount shopping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Shopping cart

----------


## BR8080

Cart path

----------


## Reinz

Crooked path

----------


## MasonC2K

Path finder

----------


## Craiga 01453

fish finder

----------


## Reinz

Fish bait

----------


## C.Marie

Fish fry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Deep fry

----------


## Booper

Deep water

----------


## C.Marie

Water fountain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

glitter fountain!!!

----------


## Craiga 01453

glitter glue

----------


## Booper

Super glue

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Saiyan

----------


## Reinz

Super dog

----------


## C.Marie

Devil dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

devil eggs

----------


## C.Marie

Easter eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Easter service

----------


## MasonC2K

Easter island

----------


## Sunnieskys

Island getaway

----------


## C.Marie

Island paradise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Gangsta's Paradise

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paradise City -where the grass is green and the girls are pretty

----------


## Meerna

Raccoon City

----------

_Reinz_ (06-01-2017)

----------


## Reinz

City boy

----------


## C.Marie

Country boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

In country

----------


## C.Marie

In house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

house mate

----------


## Reinz

Big house

----------


## Sunnieskys

open house

----------


## MasonC2K

Open Office

----------


## Reinz

Office party

----------


## Meerna

Pizza Party

----------


## C.Marie

Big time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Good time

----------


## Craiga 01453

good vibrations

----------


## MasonC2K

Good luck

----------


## Meerna

Bad Luck

----------


## Craiga 01453

bad news

----------


## Reinz

Old news

----------


## C.Marie

Old hag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Old Town

----------


## Reinz

Town clown

----------


## Meerna

Class Clown

----------


## Craiga 01453

evil clown

----------


## C.Marie

Evil dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-02-2017),_Reinz_ (06-02-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Dead zone

----------


## C.Marie

Dead meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Walking Dead

----------


## Reinz

Walking trail

- - - Updated - -

----------


## C.Marie

Dead wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Wrong turn

----------


## Reinz

Wrong way

----------


## Meerna

Way Out

----------


## Reinz

Space out

----------


## Craiga 01453

space case

----------


## deoteo

Space Jam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Strawberry jam

----------


## Meerna

Strawberry Wine

----------


## Reinz

Wine cellar

----------


## Craiga 01453

cellar dweller

----------


## Reinz

Cave dweller

----------


## C.Marie

Cave men

----------


## Sunnieskys

Bat cave

----------


## BR8080

Bat boy

----------


## Reinz

Boy Scout

----------


## C.Marie

Boy wonder

----------


## Reinz

Wonder drug

----------


## Craiga 01453

prescription drug

----------


## Reinz

Drug free

----------


## C.Marie

Gone fishing

----------


## Sunnieskys

Free falling

----------


## Reinz

Falling down

----------


## BR8080

Down periscope

----------


## Reinz

Periscope photos

----------


## BR8080

Photos gallery

----------


## Craiga 01453

shooting gallery

----------


## MasonC2K

Shooting star

----------


## Reinz

Rock star

----------


## BR8080

Star destroyer

----------


## Sunnieskys

star cluster

----------


## MasonC2K

Star Lord

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oh Lord

----------


## MasonC2K

Oh My!

----------


## Craiga 01453

my buddy

----------


## Reinz

Nutty buddy

----------


## tttaylorrr

bubble buddy!

----------


## jedimojeaux

Bubble Bobble

----------


## Craiga 01453

bubble butt

----------


## MasonC2K

Butt Head

----------


## Meerna

Head Shot

----------


## Reinz

Crack shot

----------


## Craiga 01453

shot glass

----------


## C.Marie

Glass eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Eye patch

----------


## C.Marie

Cabbage patch

----------


## MasonC2K

Steamed Cabbage

----------


## Reinz

Steamed vegetables

----------


## Sunnieskys

vegetable slaw

----------


## Meerna

vegetable soup

----------


## C.Marie

Alphabet soup

----------


## Reinz

Alphabet teacher

----------


## C.Marie

Teacher aid

----------


## Reinz

Band aid

----------


## DLena

Boy Band

----------


## BBotteron

Rock band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rock collection

----------


## C.Marie

Reptile collection

----------


## Reinz

Reptile lover

----------


## C.Marie

Strange lover

----------


## Craiga 01453

Strange Brew

----------

_Reinz_ (06-09-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Brew Master

----------


## Reinz

Master caster

----------


## Meerna

Spell Caster

----------


## MasonC2K

Spell Power

----------


## C.Marie

Power cord


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StillBP

Power tools

----------


## Meerna

Hand Tools

----------


## Reinz

Hand cream

----------


## C.Marie

Ice Cream 🍧

----------


## Craiga 01453

ice hockey

----------


## BR8080

Hockey rules

----------


## Meerna

School Rules

----------


## Reinz

Grade school

----------


## Craiga 01453

low grade

----------


## Reinz

Low rider

----------


## Meerna

Night Rider

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-12-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Night time

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Watcher

----------


## Craiga 01453

bird watcher

----------


## Reinz

Free bird

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-12-2017),_MasonC2K_ (06-12-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Jail bird

----------


## Reinz

City jail

----------


## DLena

Juvie Jail

----------


## Craiga 01453

jail time

----------


## MasonC2K

Hammer Time!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-13-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Silver hammer

----------


## tttaylorrr

silver bullet

----------


## Reinz

Lead Bullet

----------


## tttaylorrr

bullet train

----------


## Reinz

Bullet hole

----------


## tttaylorrr

hole punch

----------


## Reinz

Punch bowl

----------


## tttaylorrr

cereal bowl

----------


## Reinz

Cotton bowl

----------


## tttaylorrr

cotton panties

----------


## Reinz

Cotton balls

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Balls

----------


## Craiga 01453

magic dragon

----------


## Reinz

Black magic

----------


## SaltLife422

Black balls


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Black gun

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Lagoon

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black Sabbath

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-14-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Sabbath Day

----------


## MasonC2K

Green Day

----------


## Craiga 01453

Green Jelly

----------


## Reinz

I'm jelly

----------


## MasonC2K

> I'm jelly


Of the girl or the snake?

Jelly Belly

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-15-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Both!

Beer belly

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-15-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

belly laugh

----------


## Reinz

Loud laugh

----------


## DLena

Nervous laugh

----------


## BR8080

Laugh factory

----------


## Reinz

Factory work

----------


## MasonC2K

Music Factory

----------


## Craiga 01453

music therapy

----------


## Reinz

Pet therapy

----------


## MasonC2K

Hunter Pet

----------


## Reinz

Hunter green

----------


## Craiga 01453

green giant

----------


## MasonC2K

Green Hulk

----------


## DLena

Green grocer

----------


## Kscalise314

Green bean

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Green jeans

----------


## DLena

Faded jeans

----------


## Craiga 01453

faded memories

----------


## Reinz

Twisted memories

----------


## DLena

Gentle memories

----------


## Reinz

Gentle dog

----------


## Craiga 01453

gentle giant

----------


## MasonC2K

Gentle Ben

----------


## Reinz

Gentle hand

----------


## MasonC2K

Silver Hand

----------


## Zincubus

> I'm jelly


Is she one of our members ??

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Is she one of our members ??


sauce: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEr0HgKmJdk

- - - Updated - - -

quick silver

----------


## Craiga 01453

silver dollar

----------


## tttaylorrr

dollar bill

----------


## Reinz

Duck bill

----------


## tttaylorrr

ugly duck

----------


## SaltLife422

Ugly duckling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Ugly Shirt

----------


## Reinz

Ugly stick

----------


## Craiga 01453

hockey stick

----------


## Reinz

Horse hockey

----------


## Zincubus

> sauce: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEr0HgKmJdk.                                                                                                                                                                                                    
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> quick silver


Wow the perfect woman ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

horse hair

----------


## Craiga 01453

hair band

----------


## MasonC2K

Metal Band

----------


## Reinz

Metal head  :Party on:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-20-2017),_MasonC2K_ (06-22-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

metal claw

----------


## Craiga 01453

lobster claw

----------


## Reinz

Lobster trap

----------


## DLena

Yucky lobster

----------


## Sunnieskys

lobster bisque

----------


## BR8080

bisque recipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

family recipe

----------


## MasonC2K

Family Guy

----------


## Reinz

Family photo

----------


## MasonC2K

Photo Manipulation

----------


## Reinz

Hand manipulation

----------


## SpencerShanks

Hand stand.

----------


## Reinz

Kick stand

----------


## DLena

Stand down!

----------


## Craiga 01453

down spout

----------


## Reinz

Water spout

----------


## Craiga 01453

water park

----------


## MasonC2K

Linkin Park

----------


## Reinz

Dog park

----------


## Craiga 01453

dog breath

----------


## Crowfingers

Breath mint

----------


## sqocelot

Mint chocolate

----------


## Sunnieskys

chocolate milk

----------


## Craiga 01453

milk man

----------


## Reinz

Repo man

----------


## Meerna

Repo Men

----------

_Reinz_ (06-24-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

garbage men




Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (06-24-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Business men

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-24-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Business men



well played, sir!

----------

_Reinz_ (06-24-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Mystery Men

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mystery, Alaska




Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Baked Alaska

----------


## Craiga 01453

Half Baked

----------


## MasonC2K

Half Life

----------


## Reinz

Half way

----------


## Craiga 01453

half time

----------


## MasonC2K

Time skip

----------


## Reinz

Skip rope

----------


## tttaylorrr

nope rope  :Snake:

----------


## Reinz

Nope dope

----------


## MasonC2K

Dope Head

----------


## Craiga 01453

head rush

----------


## Reinz

Adrenaline rush

----------


## MasonC2K

Zerg Rush

----------


## Craiga 01453

rush hour

----------


## tttaylorrr

power hour

----------


## MasonC2K

Power Ranger

----------


## Reinz

Forest ranger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Texas Ranger

----------


## Reinz

Texas heat

----------


## MasonC2K

Texas Toast

----------


## Reinz

Cinnamon toast

----------


## MasonC2K

Cinnamon Sugar

----------


## Craiga 01453

sugar mama

----------


## Reinz

Baby mama

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-29-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Baby Ruth

----------


## Reinz

Baby teeth

----------


## Craiga 01453

buck teeth

----------


## Reinz

Buck fever

----------


## Craiga 01453

one buck

----------


## Reinz

One time

----------


## DLena

First time

----------


## Reinz

First place

----------


## Craiga 01453

place kicker

----------


## Reinz

Place setting

----------


## Craiga 01453

tropical setting

----------


## Reinz

Tropical drink 🍹

----------


## Craiga 01453

tropical island

----------


## MasonC2K

Gilligan's Island

----------


## Booper

desert island

----------


## MasonC2K

Desert Storm

----------


## Reinz

Snow storm

----------


## Craiga 01453

snow blower

----------


## Reinz

Blower motor

----------


## MasonC2K

Motor Head

----------


## Reinz

Gargantuan head

----------


## Craiga 01453

head games

----------


## Reinz

Hunger games

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2017)

----------


## DLena

Stop hunger

----------


## Craiga 01453

stop sign

----------


## Reinz

Call sign

----------


## MasonC2K

Nature's Call

----------


## Reinz

Business call

----------


## BR8080

Call forward

----------


## Craiga 01453

forward progress

----------


## Reinz

Toward forward

----------


## MasonC2K

Power Forward

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power Play

----------


## Reinz

Game play

----------


## MasonC2K

Warcraft Game

----------


## Reinz

Head game

----------


## bcr229

Bang Head

----------


## Reinz

Bang drum

----------


## Craiga 01453

bass drum

----------


## Reinz

Loud bass

----------


## Craiga 01453

loud noises



Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-08-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Dog noises

----------


## SaltLife422

Strange noises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Doctor Strange

----------


## Craiga 01453

Doctor Feelgood

----------


## Reinz

Feelgood now

----------


## MasonC2K

Feelgood Inc.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Monsters Inc

----------


## Booper

Monster Munch

----------


## Reinz

Munch later

----------


## Blitzjg

Later dude

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dude Love




Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-10-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Sugar love

----------


## MasonC2K

Brown sugar

----------


## BR8080

Brown out

----------


## Reinz

Cop out

----------


## Craiga 01453

cop car

----------


## MasonC2K

Train car

----------


## Reinz

Bullet train

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Bullet

----------


## Reinz

Cast Bullet

----------


## BR8080

Cast down

----------


## MasonC2K

Phoenix Down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Phoenix Coyotes

----------


## MasonC2K

Wiley Coyotes

----------


## Reinz

Hungry coyotes

----------


## tttaylorrr

howling coyotes

----------


## MasonC2K

Howling Fjord.

----------


## Reinz

Ghost howling

----------


## Craiga 01453

ghost stories

----------


## Reinz

Old stories

----------


## Sunnieskys

Stories told

----------


## MasonC2K

True Stories

----------


## Meerna

True Blood

----------


## Craiga 01453

blood brothers

----------


## tttaylorrr

blood oath

----------


## MasonC2K

Blood Type

----------


## BR8080

Type crossing

----------


## tttaylorrr

animal crossing!

----------


## Craiga 01453

crossing guard

----------


## DLena

Guard Noodle!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-13-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

guard dog

----------


## Reinz

Mad dog

----------


## MasonC2K

Mad Max

----------


## Reinz

Max Overdrive

----------


## Craiga 01453

max power

----------


## Reinz

More power

----------


## jmcrook

More cowbell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-13-2017)

----------


## DLena

More time

----------


## Reinz

Time machine

----------


## BR8080

machine oil

----------


## Craiga 01453

peanut oil

----------


## MasonC2K

Peanut Brittle

----------


## Reinz

Brittle bones

----------


## MasonC2K

Dinosaur Bones

----------


## Craiga 01453

funny bones

----------


## Reinz

Funny girl

----------


## BR8080

girl interrupted

----------


## Sunnieskys

Girl power

----------


## Craiga 01453

power struggle

----------


## Meerna

struggle bug

----------


## MasonC2K

Beam Struggle!

----------


## Craiga 01453

laser beam

----------


## Reinz

Laser gun

----------


## Sunnieskys

Gun shop

----------


## Reinz

Pet shop

----------


## BR8080

Pet food

----------


## Craiga 01453

food critic

----------


## BR8080

Critic review

----------


## MasonC2K

Nostalgia Critic

----------


## Reinz

Film nostalgia

----------


## Craiga 01453

film buff

----------


## Reinz

Car buff

----------


## DLena

Car enthusiast

----------


## Craiga 01453

wine enthusiast

----------


## MasonC2K

apple wine

----------


## Reinz

Apple phone

----------


## Craiga 01453

phone home




Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-17-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Home base

----------


## MasonC2K

Red Base

----------


## DLena

Red Rover

----------


## Reinz

Red river

----------


## MasonC2K

River Town

----------


## Craiga 01453

Town Fair

----------


## Reinz

Town drunk

----------


## DLena

Drunk tank

----------


## Reinz

Tank girl

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

girl fight

----------


## Reinz

Fight Club

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-18-2017)

----------


## BR8080

club soda

----------


## Reinz

Soda pop

----------


## BR8080

pop bottle

----------


## MasonC2K

Bottle Neck

----------


## Craiga 01453

rubber neck

----------


## BR8080

Rubber boot

----------


## Reinz

Cowboy boot

----------


## MasonC2K

Cowboy Bebop

----------

_Reinz_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## DLena

Rhinestone Cowboy

----------


## Reinz

Cowboy up

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017)

----------


## DLena

Pony Up

----------


## MasonC2K

Shetland Pony

----------


## Craiga 01453

pony ride

----------


## MasonC2K

Wild ride

----------


## Reinz

Wild type

----------


## Craiga 01453

blood type

----------


## chickenooget

blood drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Moonlight drive

----------


## DragonCookie

> Moonlight drive


Drive in

----------


## Reinz

Dive in

----------


## BR8080

in fashion

----------


## Craiga 01453

fashion trend

----------


## MasonC2K

Trend setter

----------


## DLena

Irish setter

----------


## Reinz

Irish whiskey

----------


## MasonC2K

Tennessee whiskey

----------


## Craiga 01453

"Whiskey Lullaby"

----------


## StillBP

Lullaby baby

----------


## Reinz

Dancing baby

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-21-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

dancing bear



Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Bear arms

----------


## DLena

Arms race

----------


## Reinz

Drag race

----------


## BR8080

Drag boat

----------


## Reinz

Ski boat

----------


## MasonC2K

Jet Ski

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ski boots

----------


## DLena

Steel-toe boots

----------


## tttaylorrr

kinky boots

----------


## DLena

Jack Boots

----------


## tttaylorrr

jack daniels

----------


## DLena

Jack Sprat

----------


## tttaylorrr

jack black

----------

_DLena_ (07-21-2017),_Reinz_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## DLena

Black Arts

----------


## tttaylorrr

Dark Arts

----------


## MasonC2K

Dark Crystal

----------


## Reinz

Crystal pistol

----------


## tttaylorrr

pistol whip

----------


## Reinz

Whip snake

----------


## tttaylorrr

snake venom

----------


## Reinz

Denim venom

----------


## tttaylorrr

denim shorts

----------


## Reinz

Film shorts

----------


## tttaylorrr

Disney shorts

----------


## Reinz

Bermuda shorts

----------


## tttaylorrr

boy shorts

----------


## MasonC2K

Cargo shorts

----------


## Reinz

Skateboard shorts

----------


## tttaylorrr

skateboard fail

----------


## Reinz

Fail safe

----------


## tttaylorrr

safe keeping

----------


## Reinz

Jewelry safe

----------


## Craiga 01453

costume jewelry

----------


## Reinz

Platinum jewelry

----------


## tttaylorrr

platinum record

----------


## Reinz

Platinum blonde

----------


## DLena

Natural blond

----------


## Reinz

Natural high

----------


## DLena

High life

----------


## Reinz

Live life

----------


## Craiga 01453

live music

----------


## Reinz

Fed live

----------


## DLena

Fed up

----------


## BR8080

up scale

----------


## Reinz

Music scale

----------


## Craiga 01453

music therapy

----------


## BR8080

therapy dog

----------


## DLena

Dog tired

----------


## Reinz

Hyper dog

----------


## DLena

Hyper aware

----------


## Craiga 01453

not aware

----------


## MasonC2K

Hyper space

----------


## Reinz

Space cadet

----------


## DLena

Police cadet

----------


## BR8080

Police event

----------


## Reinz

Police state

----------


## BR8080

state budget

----------


## DLena

Balanced budget

----------


## Reinz

Balanced diet

----------


## DLena

Diet wisely

----------


## Reinz

Aim wisely

----------


## DLena

Tight aim

----------


## Reinz

Tight shirt

----------


## Craiga 01453

dress shirt

----------


## Reinz

Dress pants

----------


## bcr229

Dress Well

----------


## Reinz

Well done

----------


## bcr229

Done for

----------


## BR8080

for rent

----------


## Reinz

Rent free

----------


## Sunnieskys

Rent hike

----------


## MasonC2K

Mile hike

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mile High

----------


## StillBP

Fly high

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Fly

----------


## DLena

Fly larvae

----------


## bcr229

Shoo Fly

----------


## Craiga 01453

fly paper

----------


## MasonC2K

Paper Weight

----------


## Reinz

Paper tiger

----------


## MasonC2K

Tiger Retic

----------


## Reinz

Tiger milk

----------


## tttaylorrr

FIGHT MILK

----------

_Reinz_ (07-25-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Mothers milk

----------


## tttaylorrr

mother's day

----------


## Reinz

Day shift

----------


## DLena

Stick shift

----------


## Craiga 01453

hockey stick

----------


## Reinz

Pogo stick

----------


## DLena

Stick up!

----------


## BR8080

up periscope

----------


## Craiga 01453

up north

----------


## Sunnieskys

North pole

----------


## Reinz

Pole vault

----------


## MasonC2K

Bank vault

----------


## Craiga 01453

bank robber

----------


## bcr229

Blood Bank

----------


## DLena

Blood bath

----------


## Reinz

Bath water

----------


## BR8080

water board

----------


## Reinz

Water sports

----------


## Craiga 01453

sports radio

----------


## DLena

Radio waves

----------


## MasonC2K

Tidal waves

----------


## Reinz

Tasty waves

----------


## DLena

Tasty freeze

----------


## Reinz

Freeze please

----------


## DLena

Brain freeze

----------


## Sunnieskys

Brain dead

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grateful Dead

----------


## DLena

Being grateful

----------


## Sunnieskys

Being human

----------


## BR8080

human condition

----------


## Reinz

Condition red

----------


## Craiga 01453

Red Sox

----------


## MasonC2K

Red Dawn

----------


## Reinz

Dawn patrol

----------


## MasonC2K

Patrol Car

----------


## Craiga 01453

muscle car

----------


## Reinz

Morning patrol

----------


## MasonC2K

Muscle Mlik

----------


## Reinz

Goat milk

----------


## DLena

Billy Goat

----------


## bcr229

Old Goat

----------


## Reinz

Old hat

----------


## Craiga 01453

hat trick

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheap Trick

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-28-2017)

----------


## bcr229

Magic Trick

----------


## Reinz

Magic spell

----------


## BR8080

Spell bound

----------


## Reinz

Bound up

----------


## BR8080

up front

----------


## DLena

Face front

----------


## BR8080

face man

----------


## DLena

Clock face

----------


## Sunnieskys

Clock work

----------


## Reinz

Time clock

----------


## DLena

Time Warp

----------


## Reinz

Time bandit

----------


## BR8080

bandit brewery

----------


## Reinz

Mountain bandit

----------


## BR8080

mountain man

----------


## Reinz

Strong man

----------


## BR8080

strong suit

----------


## DLena

Strong odor

----------


## Reinz

Motor odor

----------


## MasonC2K

Motor head

----------


## Reinz

Gear head

----------


## MasonC2K

Radio head

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017)

----------


## DLena

Radio frequency.

----------


## BR8080

frequency range

----------


## DLena

Rifle range

----------


## Reinz

Sniper rifle

----------


## Craiga 01453

Army Sniper

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Army wife

----------


## MasonC2K

Auction Sniper

----------


## DLena

Antiques Auction

----------


## tttaylorrr

vehicle auction

----------


## Reinz

Land auction

----------


## tttaylorrr

land mine

----------


## Reinz

Diamond mine

----------


## tttaylorrr

diamond eyes

----------


## Reinz

Diamond ring

----------


## MasonC2K

Wrestling ring

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ring toss

----------


## Reinz

Toss trash

----------


## tttaylorrr

trash panda

----------

_Reinz_ (07-31-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Panda gunslinger

----------


## DLena

Panda Paws (ice cream flavor)

----------


## tttaylorrr

four paws

----------


## DLena

Four square

----------


## tttaylorrr

square up

----------


## Reinz

Mess up

----------


## tttaylorrr

up down

----------


## Reinz

Down here

----------


## tttaylorrr

why here?

----------


## MasonC2K

why now

----------


## Reinz

Why not

----------


## SaltLife422

Not I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

I speak

----------


## DLena

Speak clearly

----------


## Sunnieskys

Clearly spoken

----------


## Reinz

Clearly seen

----------


## MasonC2K

Never seen

----------


## Craiga 01453

never ever

----------


## SaltLife422

Never better


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

better off

----------


## Reinz

Step off

----------


## MasonC2K

Dub Step

----------


## Reinz

Dance step

----------


## Sunnieskys

Step down

----------


## Reinz

Hoe down 

(as in hillbilly party, not the other...)

----------


## MasonC2K

Stupid Hoe (as in the other)

----------

_Reinz_ (08-01-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

stupid dog!

----------

_Reinz_ (08-01-2017)

----------


## DLena

Dog poo

----------


## Reinz

Lazy dog

----------


## DLena

Lazy summer

----------


## Kit

Summer Days

----------


## bcr229

Summer Breeze

----------


## Kit

Cool Breeze

----------


## Craiga 01453

cool cat

----------


## Kit

cat nap

----------


## Reinz

Dirt nap

----------


## BR8080

nap time

----------


## Kit

time set

----------


## DLena

Set alarm

----------


## Reinz

Fire alarm

----------


## jmcrook

Fire ant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ant farm

----------


## Craiga 01453

farm equipment

----------


## MasonC2K

Armor Set

----------


## DLena

"Set awhile!"

----------


## Reinz

Set place

----------


## DLena

Our place

----------


## Reinz

Our town

----------


## MasonC2K

Town hall

----------


## Kit

Town Square

----------


## Reinz

Square deal

----------


## Kit

no deal

----------


## Reinz

Good deal

----------


## DLena

Legal deal

----------


## Kit

not legal

----------


## RickyNY

barely legal

----------


## Reinz

Legal eagle

----------


## RickyNY

Desert Eagle

----------


## Kit

Desert sand

----------


## BR8080

sand boa

----------


## Reinz

Rosey Boa

----------


## MasonC2K

Boa Constrictor

----------


## Reinz

Rubber Boa

----------


## MasonC2K

Rubber tire

----------


## Reinz

Rubber biscuit

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-03-2017)

----------


## bcr229

Buttermilk Biscuit

----------


## Reinz

Buttermilk pancakes

----------


## DLena

Wheat pancakes

----------


## Craiga 01453

wheat penny

----------


## bcr229

copper penny

----------


## BR8080

penny arcade

----------


## Reinz

Penny Lane

----------


## BR8080

lane choice

----------


## DLena

Passing lane

----------


## Reinz

Fast lane

----------


## MasonC2K

Fast Times

----------


## DLena

Times Square

----------


## halfnakedlife

Square dance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Safety Dance

----------


## bcr229

Safety First

----------


## Craiga 01453

first place

----------


## Reinz

Dad's place

----------


## MasonC2K

Place Kicker

----------


## halfnakedlife

Football kicker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Money kicker

----------


## bcr229

Hot Money

----------


## Craiga 01453

hot shots

----------


## DLena

Warning shots

----------


## BR8080

warning label

----------


## Reinz

Sticky label

----------


## Sunnieskys

Sticky tab

----------


## halfnakedlife

Tab key


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Skeleton Key

----------


## Reinz

Key point

----------


## Craiga 01453

point break

----------


## tttaylorrr

break hearts

----------


## Reinz

Black hearts

----------


## DLena

Black guard

----------


## BR8080

national guard

----------


## bcr229

National Anthem

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-05-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rock Anthem

----------


## DLena

Ancient rock

----------


## Reinz

Ancient aliens

----------


## Craiga 01453

space aliens

----------


## Reinz

Office space

----------


## halfnakedlife

New office

----------


## Craiga 01453

new car

----------


## Reinz

Muscle car

----------


## DLena

Muscle man

----------


## Reinz

Muscle beach

----------


## DLena

Nude beach

----------


## BR8080

nude suit

----------


## Reinz

Business suit

----------


## Craiga 01453

business expense

----------


## MasonC2K

Risky business

----------


## halfnakedlife

Risky frisky

----------


## Reinz

Frisky cat

----------


## bcr229

Black Cat

----------


## Craiga 01453

black gold

----------


## halfnakedlife

Gold quest

----------


## MasonC2K

Legendary Quest

----------


## tttaylorrr

galaxy quest

----------


## Reinz

Vision quest

----------


## MasonC2K

World Quest

----------


## DLena

World domination

----------


## Reinz

World peace

----------


## halfnakedlife

Peace corps

----------


## Reinz

Peace pipe

----------


## SaltLife422

Tobacco pipe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

drainage pipe

----------


## Reinz

Drainage ditch

----------


## Craiga 01453

ditch digger

----------


## BR8080

digger bees

----------


## Reinz

Killer bees

----------


## Sunnieskys

Killer abs

----------


## MasonC2K

Hidden abs

----------


## Craiga 01453

hidden treasure

----------


## DLena

Hidden truths

----------


## Reinz

Hidden key

----------


## halfnakedlife

Skeleton key

----------


## tttaylorrr

skeleton dance

----------


## Craiga 01453

rain dance

----------


## MasonC2K

Dance Revolution

----------


## tttaylorrr

revolution radio

----------


## Reinz

Talk radio

----------


## DLena

Sweet talk

----------


## RickyNY

Pep talk

----------


## Reinz

Pep rally

----------


## RickyNY

Road rally

----------


## BR8080

road repair

----------


## DLena

Electrical repair

----------


## Reinz

Beyond repair

----------


## DLena

Repair manual

----------


## BR8080

manual shift

----------


## MasonC2K

Rally cry

----------


## Craiga 01453

cry baby

----------


## Reinz

Baby doll

----------


## SPIDERBALL

Used condom

----------


## Craiga 01453

doll house

----------


## MasonC2K

> Used condom


Hold up! How did we get to that? Nevermind. I don't want to know.

Open House

----------


## tttaylorrr

open face

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Hold up! How did we get to that? Nevermind. I don't want to know.
> 
> Open House


I thought the same thing!! Hahahaha




> open face


smiley face

----------


## DLena

Polite face

----------


## RickyNY

Cute face

----------


## MasonC2K

Face off

----------


## bcr229

Bug Off

----------


## Reinz

Bug proof

----------


## bcr229

Proof Positive

----------


## Craiga 01453

positive attitude

----------


## DLena

Positive vibes

----------


## BR8080

vibes radio

----------


## Reinz

Satellite radio

----------


## BR8080

radio rebel

----------


## Craiga 01453

Radio Flyer

----------


## MasonC2K

Frequent flyer

----------


## Reinz

High flyer

----------


## DLena

Kite flyer

----------


## Reinz

Kite string

----------


## Craiga 01453

silly string

----------


## Reinz

Silly rabbit

----------


## BR8080

rabbit feeder

----------


## MasonC2K

Bird feeder

You know, this is gonna catch up to and pass the "Last One Wins" post before long. It already has half the posts in a much shorter time.

----------


## Craiga 01453

bird nest

----------


## DLena

Pasta Nest

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-11-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Pasta sauce

----------


## BR8080

sauce recipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

recipe book

----------


## Reinz

Favorite recipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

family recipe

----------


## bcr229

Family Feud

----------


## DLena

Boundary feud

----------


## Reinz

Fence boundary

----------


## Craiga 01453

fence post

----------


## Reinz

Trading post

----------


## BR8080

post office

----------


## Craiga 01453

office supplies

----------


## Reinz

School supplies

----------


## MasonC2K

High school

----------


## KayLynn

High five

----------


## Reinz

High hope

----------


## MissterDog

Wavering hope

----------


## bcr229

Hope Diamond

----------


## Craiga 01453

diamond ring

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ring toss

----------


## Reinz

Theft ring

----------


## MasonC2K

Identity theft

----------


## Craiga 01453

Identity crisis

----------


## MasonC2K

Infinity Crisis

----------


## tttaylorrr

infinity fair

----------


## Reinz

State fair

----------


## Craiga 01453

State Champions

----------


## Reinz

State plate

----------


## tttaylorrr

dinner plate

----------


## Craiga 01453

dinner date

----------


## Reinz

Dinner bell

----------


## tttaylorrr

cracked bell

----------


## Reinz

Cracked pot

----------


## tttaylorrr

pot shot

----------


## MissterDog

Jack pot

----------


## Craiga 01453

jack hammer

----------


## BR8080

hammer time

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-15-2017)

----------


## DLena

Reading time!

----------


## Craiga 01453

(probably aging myself with this one...)

Reading Rainbow

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-15-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Double Rainbow!

----------


## DLena

Double Date







> (probably aging myself with this one...)
> 
> Reading Rainbow


I loved Reading Rainbow! Do you remember Captain Kangaroo, Mr. What-Not, or Rocketship 7?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Double Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Reading Rainbow! Do you remember Captain Kangaroo, Mr. What-Not, or Rocketship 7?


Captain Kangaroo = yeah, the others I don't remember.

----------


## Craiga 01453

(aging myself again, hahahaha!! Remember the show? The green slime!!!!)


Double Dare

----------


## Reinz

Double barrel

----------


## DLena

Molasses barrel

----------


## Reinz

Molasses bread

----------


## Craiga 01453

bread dough

----------


## Reinz

Rolling dough

----------


## DLena

Cookie dough

----------


## Craiga 01453

cookie monster

----------


## BR8080

monster mask

----------


## redshepherd

pocket monster

----------


## KayLynn

hot pocket

----------


## MissterDog

Pocket watch

----------


## Reinz

Watch tower

----------


## BR8080

tower bell

----------


## MissterDog

Bell toll

----------


## Sunnieskys

Toll booth

----------


## BR8080

booth lighting

----------


## MasonC2K

Phone booth

----------


## Reinz

Phone home

----------


## RickyNY

Phone sex  :Surprised:

----------


## Reinz

Dial phone

----------


## RickyNY

Pay phone

----------


## bcr229

Smart Phone

----------


## RickyNY

Smart cookie

----------


## KayLynn

Cookie crunch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cap'n Crunch

----------


## tttaylorrr

cap'n jack

----------


## MasonC2K

Jumpin Jack

----------


## Meerna

jack rabbit

----------


## RickyNY

Rabbit hole

----------


## tttaylorrr

black hole

----------


## Meerna

black panther

----------


## RickyNY

Panther pit

----------


## Craiga 01453

arm pit

----------


## Starscream

ball pit

----------


## Reinz

Snake pit

----------


## BR8080

pit bull

----------


## Sunnieskys

Bull ride

----------


## BR8080

ride along

----------


## MasonC2K

Move along

----------


## Craiga 01453

dance move

----------


## MasonC2K

Hamster Dance

----------


## tttaylorrr

dance dance  :Dance: 
_(we're falling apaaart to haaalf time)_

----------


## Craiga 01453

humpty dance

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-17-2017)

----------


## bcr229

School Dance

----------


## tttaylorrr

school yard

----------


## MasonC2K

Front yard

----------


## Craiga 01453

front page

----------


## MasonC2K

Web page

----------


## Craiga 01453

spider web

----------


## RickyNY

Spider legs

----------


## KayLynn

Nice legs  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-18-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

all legs

----------


## Craiga 01453

all star

----------


## tttaylorrr

shooting star

----------


## KayLynn

shooting hoops

----------


## tttaylorrr

shooting range

----------


## KayLynn

mountain range

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mountain Music 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Metal music

----------


## wowmattsays

heavy metal

----------


## BR8080

metal frame

----------


## bcr229

firearm frame

----------


## Craiga 01453

motorcycle frame

----------


## RickyNY

Motorcycle dealer

----------


## Craiga 01453

poker dealer

----------


## RickyNY

poker face

----------


## Craiga 01453

face off

----------


## BR8080

off limit

----------


## MasonC2K

Limit Breaker

----------


## Craiga 01453

code breaker

----------


## Meerna

morse code

----------


## MasonC2K

C# Code

----------


## RickyNY

Code Adam

----------


## DLena

Adam West

----------


## Craiga 01453

West Point

----------


## RickyNY

Point blank

----------


## tttaylorrr

blank check

----------


## Craiga 01453

pay check

----------


## SPIDERBALL

Welfare fraud

----------


## tttaylorrr

check mate

----------


## Craiga 01453

first mate

----------


## tttaylorrr

g'day mate

----------


## DLena

Life Mate

----------


## Scosta56

Soul mate

----------


## RickyNY

Soul music

----------


## BR8080

music man

----------


## DLena

Main Man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Main event

----------


## bcr229

life event

----------


## DLena

Life story

----------


## Craiga 01453

True story

----------


## tttaylorrr

toy story

----------


## BR8080

story board

----------


## Craiga 01453

board game

----------


## BR8080

game time

----------


## MasonC2K

Morphin' Time

----------


## RickyNY

Dead time

----------


## Craiga 01453

dead sea

----------


## chickenooget

sea creature

----------


## tttaylorrr

creature feature

----------


## DLena

Finest feature

----------


## Meerna

finest china

----------


## DLena

Bone china

----------


## Craiga 01453

broken bone

----------


## DLena

Broken Arrow

----------


## MasonC2K

Green Arrow

----------


## DLena

Green pastures

----------


## Craiga 01453

green grass

----------


## BR8080

grass seed

----------


## Sunnieskys

Seed pod

----------


## RickyNY

Shuttle pod

----------


## Sunnieskys

Pod cast

----------


## RickyNY

Cast away

----------


## BR8080

away message

----------


## Craiga 01453

private message

----------


## arianauchiha2017

text message

----------


## Craiga 01453

text alert

----------


## bcr229

red alert

----------


## arianauchiha2017

red yarn

----------


## tttaylorrr

seeing red

----------


## Sunnieskys

Red wine

----------


## arianauchiha2017

white wine

----------


## tttaylorrr

sparkling wine

----------


## Sunnieskys

Sparkling cider

----------


## arianauchiha2017

apple cider

----------


## Craiga 01453

apple core

----------


## bcr229

Apple Computer

----------


## Sunnieskys

Computer programmer

----------


## SPIDERBALL

Worm hole

----------


## bcr229

C++ Programmer

----------


## BR8080

hole saw

----------


## DLena

Knot hole

----------


## Craiga 01453

slip knot

----------


## BR8080

hole repair

----------


## Craiga 01453

repair man

----------


## MasonC2K

Repo man

----------


## Aerries

> Repo man


Man hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Man cave

----------


## MasonC2K

Bat Cave

----------


## Sunnieskys

Cave in

----------


## MasonC2K

Laugh In

----------


## bcr229

Sit In

----------


## Craiga 01453

sit still

----------


## bcr229

Still Life

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-28-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Life drawing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

drawing board

----------


## DLena

Drawing breath

----------


## BR8080

breath mint

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon breath

----------


## DLena

Pern dragon

----------


## Sunnieskys

Dragon blood

----------


## BR8080

blood python

----------


## DLena

Blood donor

----------


## Craiga 01453

organ donor

----------


## MasonC2K

Pipe organ

----------


## RickyNY

Peace pipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

peace rally

----------


## MasonC2K

Rally car

----------


## Craiga 01453

classic car

----------


## BR8080

car magazine

----------


## MasonC2K

Gun magazine

----------


## Craiga 01453

loaded gun

----------


## tttaylorrr

loaded dice

----------


## DLena

Fuzzy dice

----------


## Craiga 01453

fuzzy mice

----------


## KayLynn

fuzzy duck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

duck dynasty

----------


## Craiga 01453

duck bill

----------


## Meerna

dinner bill

----------


## Craiga 01453

dinner reservations

----------


## MasonC2K

No reservations

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-02-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

no clue

----------


## bcr229

No Step

----------


## MasonC2K

Dub Step

----------


## Craiga 01453

step back

----------


## bcr229

back burner

----------


## BR8080

burner phone

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

pay phone

----------


## bcr229

Pay Day

----------


## DLena

Best day

----------


## KayLynn

Best buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

buddy system

----------


## KayLynn

Bathroom buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

bathroom stall

----------


## RickyNY

Aircraft stall

----------


## MasonC2K

Military Aircraft

----------


## DLena

Military support

----------


## BR8080

support center

----------


## DLena

Support hose

----------


## Craiga 01453

garden hose

----------


## MasonC2K

Black hose

----------


## BR8080

hose line

----------


## Craiga 01453

line segment

----------


## MasonC2K

Border line

----------


## Booper

Border Collie  :Smile:

----------


## MasonC2K

Border patrol

----------


## Craiga 01453

night patrol

----------


## wowmattsays

Night King ❄️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

King Cobra

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cobra Kai

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

KayLynn (09-06-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

King Kai

----------

KayLynn (09-06-2017)

----------


## KayLynn

King crab 🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

crab cakes

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate cakes

----------


## KayLynn

Chocolate rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OTorresUSMC

Chocolate Thunder 

Sent from my P00I using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

thunder dome

----------


## KayLynn

thunder thighs

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-07-2017),_OTorresUSMC_ (09-07-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

Thunder Chicken

----------


## BR8080

chicken coop

----------


## MasonC2K

Robot Chicken

----------


## Craiga 01453

chicken salad

----------


## OTorresUSMC

Chicken breast

----------


## BR8080

breast meat

----------


## illaoi

*​meat hole*

----------

KayLynn (09-08-2017)

----------


## KayLynn

pie hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

apple pie

----------


## bcr229

apple dumpling

----------


## MasonC2K

Apple sucks

----------


## DLena

Gala apple

----------


## BR8080

gala ticket

----------


## Craiga 01453

speeding ticket

----------


## BR8080

ticket stub

----------


## Craiga 01453

concert ticket

----------


## bcr229

rock concert

----------


## GiddyGoat

Heat rock

----------


## bcr229

Heat Tape

----------


## GiddyGoat

Duct Tape

----------


## tttaylorrr

tape deck

----------


## GiddyGoat

Party deck

----------


## KayLynn

Poop deck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

deck chair

----------


## bcr229

high chair

----------


## GiddyGoat

High horse

----------


## Craiga 01453

crazy horse

----------


## GiddyGoat

Crazy train

----------


## DLena

Elevated train

----------


## GiddyGoat

Elavtated Platform

----------


## DLena

Elevated pressure

----------


## GiddyGoat

Under pressure

----------


## Craiga 01453

under par

----------


## GiddyGoat

Par four

----------


## BR8080

four star

----------

_MasonC2K_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

north star

----------


## GiddyGoat

Shooting star

----------


## Esai

Star chart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

DPS chart.

----------


## bcr229

Star Ship

----------


## tttaylorrr

star wars

----------


## GiddyGoat

The wars

(it's a novel, I didn't just stick "the" there for no reason lol)

----------


## tttaylorrr

The Room

----------


## GiddyGoat

Room service

----------


## DLena

Service oriented

----------


## GiddyGoat

Service animal

----------


## KayLynn

Animal crossing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Crossing gaurd

----------


## Craiga 01453

coast guard

----------


## BR8080

guard shack

----------


## MasonC2K

Love Shack

----------


## GiddyGoat

Love triangle

----------


## bcr229

Equilateral Triangle

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bermuda Triangle

----------


## BR8080

Triangle ruler

----------


## bcr229

Bold Ruler

----------


## Craiga 01453

*bold type*

----------


## MasonC2K

Type Object

----------


## GiddyGoat

Inanimate object

----------


## BR8080

object tracker

----------


## Craiga 01453

Geo Tracker

----------


## MasonC2K

Order Tracker

----------


## Craiga 01453

draft order

----------


## MasonC2K

NFL Draft

----------


## KayLynn

Rough draft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Draft horse

----------


## Craiga 01453

horse play

----------


## Sunnieskys

Play time

----------


## KayLynn

Hammer time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-15-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Rofl.....hammer time!


time wArp

----------


## MasonC2K

Warp speed!

----------


## Sunnieskys

> Warp speed!


engage #1


Speed trap

----------


## KayLynn

speed racer

haha!

----------


## bcr229

Black Racer

----------


## Sunnieskys

Black cat

----------


## bcr229

Alley Cat

----------


## GiddyGoat

Cat scratch

----------


## Craiga 01453

scratch golfer

----------


## Sunnieskys

Pro golfer

----------


## bcr229

Pro Wrestler

----------


## MasonC2K

Pro Football

----------


## Craiga 01453

fantasy football

----------


## tttaylorrr

fantasy league

----------


## MasonC2K

Final Fantasy

----------


## bcr229

Final Exam

----------


## KayLynn

Final countdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-19-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

> Final countdown 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bababa baaaaaa! Bababababaaaaa!

NFL Countdown

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-19-2017)

----------


## DLena

Launch Countdown

----------


## Sunnieskys

Launch code

----------


## tttaylorrr

missile launch

----------


## DLena

Missile silo

----------


## Craiga 01453

grain silo

----------


## bcr229

whole grain

----------


## DLena

Grain fed

----------


## tttaylorrr

fed up

----------


## DLena

Going up

----------


## Craiga 01453

going crazy

----------


## MasonC2K

Crazy Train

----------


## bcr229

Gravy Train

----------


## Craiga 01453

gravy boat

----------


## MasonC2K

Sushi boat

----------


## bcr229

Love Boat

----------


## DLena

Love always

----------


## MasonC2K

Always win

----------


## dylan815

never lose

----------


## Craiga 01453

Never enough

----------


## dylan815

Never gone

----------


## GiddyGoat

Long gone

----------


## bcr229

Long Time

----------


## Craiga 01453

time magazine

----------


## GiddyGoat

Time frame

----------


## Craiga 01453

picture frame

----------


## KayLynn

Freeze frame

----------


## MasonC2K

Mister Freeze

----------


## bcr229

Mister T

----------


## GiddyGoat

T Bone

----------


## Sunnieskys

Bone dry

----------


## GiddyGoat

Freeze dry

----------


## Craiga 01453

dry martini

----------


## GiddyGoat

Dry rot

----------


## KayLynn

Dry humor

----------


## GiddyGoat

Good humor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Good morning

----------


## MasonC2K

Morning glory

----------


## BR8080

glory days

----------


## Sunnieskys

Days apart

----------


## GiddyGoat

Far apart

----------


## Craiga 01453

torn apart

----------


## GiddyGoat

Torn thread

----------


## bcr229

silk thread

----------


## GiddyGoat

Fine silk

----------


## Craiga 01453

silk sheets

----------


## bcr229

silk stockings

----------


## GiddyGoat

Christmas stockings

----------


## BR8080

Christmas vacation

----------


## GiddyGoat

Summer vacation

----------


## Craiga 01453

European Vacation

----------


## MasonC2K

European ancestry

----------


## bcr229

European Country

----------


## MasonC2K

European Toilet

----------


## GiddyGoat

Toilet Seat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Car seat

----------


## GiddyGoat

Car part

----------


## bcr229

Car Accident

----------


## Coluber42

Private Part

----------


## MasonC2K

Private Johnson

----------


## GiddyGoat

Private information

----------


## KayLynn

Private eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Eye patch

----------


## MasonC2K

Cabbage patch

----------


## bcr229

Cabbage Roll

----------


## Craiga 01453

tootsie roll

----------


## MasonC2K

Tootsie Pop

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pop Rocks

----------


## MasonC2K

Red Rocks

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

seeing red

----------


## BR8080

red lobster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Maine Lobster

----------


## MasonC2K

Maine Coon

----------


## tttaylorrr

coon dog

----------


## bcr229

hot dog

----------


## GiddyGoat

Hot head

----------


## Craiga 01453

Meat head

----------


## MasonC2K

Meat Balls

----------


## Craiga 01453

golf balls

----------


## bcr229

golf club

----------


## GiddyGoat

Night club

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night light

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Elf

----------


## tttaylorrr

christmas elf

----------


## BR8080

Christmas tree

----------


## tttaylorrr

willow tree

----------


## MasonC2K

Recursive tree

----------


## bcr229

Maple tree

----------


## Craiga 01453

Maple syrup

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate syrup

----------


## BR8080

Syrup farm

----------


## Craiga 01453

Farm Aid

----------


## BR8080

Aid station

----------


## tttaylorrr

first aid

----------


## MasonC2K

First watch

----------


## BR8080

watch band

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rock Band

----------


## BR8080

Rock steady

----------


## MasonC2K

Bebop...no wait....wrong game.

Hard Rock

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hard candy

----------


## BR8080

candy land

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-03-2017)

----------


## bcr229

Candy Cane

----------


## BR8080

cane sugar

----------


## GiddyGoat

Brown sugar

----------


## MasonC2K

James Borwn

----------


## BR8080

sugar land

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream land

----------


## Joci

Good dream

----------


## MasonC2K

Good Burger

----------


## Craiga 01453

burger joint

----------


## bcr229

joint account

----------


## BR8080

account balance

----------


## omglolchrisss

Bank Account

----------


## Craiga 01453

River bank

----------


## MasonC2K

River World

----------


## BR8080

world domination

----------


## omglolchrisss

Free World

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

free spirit

----------


## omglolchrisss

Spirit animal 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

animal instinct

----------


## Craiga 01453

Primal instinct

----------


## MasonC2K

Optimus Primal

----------


## BR8080

primal rage

----------


## MasonC2K

Rage monster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Green Monster

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Green Machine

----------


## BR8080

machine grade

----------


## omglolchrisss

High Grade 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Grade a

----------


## MasonC2K

A Team

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream Team

----------


## bcr229

Bad Dream

----------


## omglolchrisss

Bad Blood

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

First Blood

----------


## Craiga 01453

first grade

----------


## omglolchrisss

First Choice

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Bad choice

----------


## Craiga 01453

bad apple

----------


## GiddyGoat

Apple pie

----------


## omglolchrisss

Apple computer

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

computer program

----------


## omglolchrisss

Personal computer

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Personal shopper

----------


## BR8080

secret shopper

----------


## Furyo

secret service

----------


## MasonC2K

Service Provider

----------


## omglolchrisss

Room Service

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

The Room (2003)

----------


## GiddyGoat

Living room

----------


## omglolchrisss

Living Dead

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Dead head

----------


## tttaylorrr

red head

----------


## Sunnieskys

Red wine

----------


## omglolchrisss

White Wine 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Wine box

----------


## omglolchrisss

Shoe Box

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Shoe horn

----------


## omglolchrisss

French Horn

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

French kiss

----------


## omglolchrisss

Hershey Kiss

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

kiss me!!!

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Ok Taylor come here! Lol

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

LOL!!!

Help me

----------


## omglolchrisss

Help Wanted

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

wanted poster

----------


## omglolchrisss

Movie poster

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Movie set

----------


## MasonC2K

Tier Set 

(for you WoW junkies out there)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Top Tier 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

crop top

----------


## omglolchrisss

Riding Crop

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Bike riding

----------


## omglolchrisss

Bike Trail

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GiddyGoat

Hiking trail

----------


## BR8080

trail mix

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mix tape 

(ha! remember mix tapes???)

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (10-13-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

Duct Tape

----------


## omglolchrisss

Air Duct

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

air stream

----------


## omglolchrisss

Live stream

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

tiny stream

----------


## omglolchrisss

Tiny hands 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

clock hands

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time clock

----------


## omglolchrisss

Time out 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Punch Out!

----------


## omglolchrisss

Punch Bowl 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

_one puuuuuuuuuunch!_

----------

_MasonC2K_ (10-13-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

One way

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

way down

----------


## omglolchrisss

Down under 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

under control

----------


## omglolchrisss

Control panel 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

panel box

----------


## KWAddict

Box turtle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MasonC2K

Ninja Turtle

----------


## omglolchrisss

Turtle Soup

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Tomato Soup

----------


## omglolchrisss

Tomato sauce 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheese sauce

----------


## omglolchrisss

Cheese cake (yuck)

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

cake mix

----------


## omglolchrisss

Mix tape 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Game tape

----------


## omglolchrisss

Board Game

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

board dimention

----------


## MasonC2K

Inquiry board

----------


## Craiga 01453

Floor board

----------


## BR8080

Top floor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Top Chef

----------


## MasonC2K

Chef hat

----------


## KWAddict

Hat trick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## omglolchrisss

Magic Trick

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Magic Gathering

----------


## DLena

White Magic

----------


## omglolchrisss

White Wine 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Joci

Wine Cellar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

wine pairing

----------


## MissterDog

Red Wine

----------


## tttaylorrr

red head

----------


## omglolchrisss

Bed Head 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

Head Ache?

----------


## MasonC2K

Tooth  Ache

----------


## omglolchrisss

Tooth Brush

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

brush hog

----------


## omglolchrisss

Hedge Hog

Sent from my 9024O using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Privacy hedge

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Privacy setting

----------


## tttaylorrr

setting sun

----------


## omglolchrisss

Sun burn

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

sick burn

----------


## omglolchrisss

Home sick

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Home Alone

----------


## Pezz

Forever alone

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

All alone 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

All inclusive

----------


## omglolchrisss

Inclusive package

----------


## BR8080

package deal

----------


## GpBp

Steal deal

----------


## omglolchrisss

Don't steal

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## KWAddict

Don't cheat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## omglolchrisss

Cheat sheet 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Short Sheet

----------


## BR8080

Short stroke

----------


## Pezz

Sun stroke

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Sun screen

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Screen door

----------


## omglolchrisss

Front door

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Door jam

----------


## omglolchrisss

Toe jam 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Toe ring

----------


## omglolchrisss

Wedding ring

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> Wedding ring
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Wedding gown

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Night gown

----------


## BR8080

Night rider

----------

_MasonC2K_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Ghost rider

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## GpBp

Ghost Town

----------


## omglolchrisss

Hick town 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Town hall

----------


## omglolchrisss

Concert hall

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Rock Concert

----------


## Pezz

edited by scotsman

----------


## omglolchrisss

edited by a hairy scostman

----------


## Pezz

> edited by a hairy scotsman
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Crack corn

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Corn cob

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Cob web

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Web site

----------


## MasonC2K

Web shooter

----------


## Craiga 01453

spider web

----------


## KevinK

Venomous spider

----------


## omglolchrisss

Venomous snake 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

Snake JuiceTM
("it's basically rat poison")

----------


## KevinK

Jamba Juice

...mmmmmmm

----------


## omglolchrisss

Juice  box

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Box step

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

let's box!

----------


## omglolchrisss

Let's play

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Let's Go!

----------


## Pezz

Go home

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Home sick

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

home grown

----------


## MasonC2K

Home field

----------


## Pezz

Baseball field

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Field goal

----------


## omglolchrisss

Life goal

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Life time

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

End Time

----------


## KevinK

Time Magazine

----------


## Pezz

Rifle magazine

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

rifle club

----------


## omglolchrisss

Night club

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

club soda

----------


## Pezz

Soda pop

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Pop music

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Classical music

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Classical beauty 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Aesthetic beauty

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Aesthetic painting 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Painting crew

----------


## Pezz

Crew cut

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

2live Crew

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-25-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brew Crew

----------


## Pezz

Craft brew

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

Witch's Brew  :Devilish:

----------


## Pezz

Witch's coven

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

witch's broom

----------


## Pezz

Straw broom

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Straw hat 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Top hat

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Top down 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

turn down
(for what?)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Turn right

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Right wing

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Buffalo wing

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

buffalo soldier

----------


## omglolchrisss

Army soldier

----------


## bcr229

Army Life

----------


## omglolchrisss

Real life

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

life sucks

----------


## MasonC2K

Sweet life

----------


## bcr229

Life Event

----------


## omglolchrisss

Major event

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Major League

----------


## Pezz

Minor league

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Minor swelling 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

swelling tide

----------


## omglolchrisss

Low tide

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

tide plus

----------


## MasonC2K

Plus Ultra!

----------


## KWAddict

MK Ultra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-28-2017)

----------


## GpBp

Ultra Violet

----------


## omglolchrisss

Violet towel

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

towel boy

----------


## omglolchrisss

Paper boy 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Rolling paper

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-28-2017)

----------


## Tonald Drump

Rolling Stones

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rolling boil

----------


## Pezz

Lobster boil

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

lobster trap

----------


## omglolchrisss

Trap queen 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Queen bee

----------


## MasonC2K

Drag queen

----------


## Tonald Drump

Drag racing

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Horse racing 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Pet horse

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Horse droppings

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Horse droppings


Bird droppings

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Song Bird

----------


## omglolchrisss

Love song 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Rap song

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Rap battle

----------


## Tonald Drump

Battle arena

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

battle scar

----------


## GpBp

Scar Tissue  :Puke:

----------


## omglolchrisss

Tissue paper

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Paper boy

----------


## Tonald Drump

Good boy

----------


## omglolchrisss

Good bye

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Good game

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Game Day

----------


## tttaylorrr

board game

----------


## BR8080

board director

----------


## omglolchrisss

Film director

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Indie film

----------


## BR8080

Indie rock

----------


## MasonC2K

The Rock

----------


## Tonald Drump

Rock bottom

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grunge Rock

----------


## Tonald Drump

Hard rock

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hard cider

----------


## Tonald Drump

Apple cider

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Apple pie

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

pie face

----------


## Craiga 01453

Face plant

----------


## hilabeans

Plant stand

----------


## Tonald Drump

Potted plant

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Carnivorous plant

----------


## omglolchrisss

Power plant

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

power ballad

----------


## omglolchrisss

Love ballad 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Love triangle

----------


## Tonald Drump

Love story

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Story teller

----------


## MasonC2K

Penn Teller

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bank teller

----------


## omglolchrisss

Bank loan

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

Cash loan

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Cash Money

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla78

money shot

----------


## Pezz

Buck shot

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Missed shot

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Missed call

----------


## Pezz

booty call

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Hidden booty

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

hidden gene

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gene pool

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead Pool

----------


## Tonald Drump

Swimming pool

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

Pool Table

----------


## PhoenixflameZ4

how do i make a new thread

----------


## Tonald Drump

> how do i make a new thread


You need to have your account approved by an admin. To do that, you can just make an account for now, and wait.

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

> Pool Table


Coffee Table

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

Coffee shop

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Pawn shop

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

pawn stars

----------


## MasonC2K

> how do i make a new thread


You hit the Post New Thread button at the top of any forum.




> pawn stars


Dancing Stars

----------

dr del (11-07-2017)

----------


## BR8080

dancing queen

----------


## omglolchrisss

Drag queen

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Queen bee

----------


## MasonC2K

Bee honey

----------


## illaoi

blood honey

----------


## Tonald Drump

Blood cell

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jail cell

----------


## KevinK

Sleeper cell

----------


## MasonC2K

Splinter Cell

----------


## tttaylorrr

cell cycle

----------


## omglolchrisss

Menstrual cycle

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Life Cycle

----------


## Craiga 01453

Life cereal

----------


## MasonC2K

Cereal killer

----------


## GpBp

Killer Bee

----------


## Tonald Drump

Bee hive

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

hive mind

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mind games

----------


## GpBp

Brain Games

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Multiplayer Games

----------


## MasonC2K

Solitary Games

----------


## omglolchrisss

Solitary confinement 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

unlawful confinement

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## KevinK

Unlawful assembly

----------


## BR8080

assembly hall

----------


## omglolchrisss

Wedding Hall

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Wedding party

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Birthday party

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Party hard

----------


## Pezz

hard candy

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Candy apple

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Apple pie

----------


## Tonald Drump

Pumpkin pie

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Pumpkin spice 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

all spice.

completely off topic, but I love that this thread has over 5000 posts 

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (11-14-2017)

----------


## Tonald Drump

Not all

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Not today

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

after today

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

After all

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

all considered

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Considered poorly

----------


## Tonald Drump

Poorly prepared

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Fully prepared

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Not prepared

----------


## BR8080

not guilty

----------


## Sunnieskys

Guilty pleasure

----------


## Tonald Drump

Feeling guilty

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Happy feeling

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Happy feeling


Happy face

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Face palm

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

palm tree

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Maple Tree

Lol

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

maple sucker.

lmao

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Cherry sucker



Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cherry picker

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Apple picker

----------


## MasonC2K

Apple pie

----------


## omglolchrisss

Pecan pie

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

candied pecan

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Candied yams

----------


## Tonald Drump

Candied fruit

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fruit flies

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Fruit Loops

----------


## Pezz

belt loop

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Tool belt

----------


## Pezz

power tool

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Full power

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MD_Pythons

Full moon

----------


## Tonald Drump

Moon light

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Light switch

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Role switch

----------


## omglolchrisss

Role play

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

Play fair

----------


## omglolchrisss

Fair game

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Darkmoon Fair

----------


## BR8080

darkmoon rising

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rising tide

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Low tide

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Low rider

----------


## Tonald Drump

Ghost Rider

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ghost story

----------


## BR8080

toy story

----------


## omglolchrisss

Horror story

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

American Horror

----------


## omglolchrisss

American made

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

American hero

----------


## omglolchrisss

Guitar hero

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

Guitar string

----------


## MasonC2K

Quantum string

----------


## omglolchrisss

Quantum physics

----------


## DLena

Applied physics (how a 54 old lady gets a 4 stack of T25s on the base with no one helping)

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (11-23-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Applied mathematics 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Applied pressure ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## Tonald Drump

Applied gently

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Applied forcefully ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## MasonC2K

Forcefully restrained.

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Restraining order lol

----------


## MasonC2K

So we are bending the rules eh? That's a....

Tall Order

----------


## Justin83

Order..... Order!

----------


## BR8080

order up

----------


## MasonC2K

Up high

----------


## BR8080

High hopes

----------


## Tonald Drump

High rise

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Rise up!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Up sell

----------


## LadyCalypso

Must sell

----------


## bcr229

Must See

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

See Saw

----------


## BR8080

circular saw

----------


## C.Marie

Circular motion

----------


## hilabeans

Motion sickness

----------


## C.Marie

Morning sickness

----------


## omglolchrisss

Good morning... 

(Had another thought but I don't want any infractions LOL) 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-03-2017),dr del (12-02-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Good evening  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonald Drump

Good night

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Night watch  :Smile:

----------


## omglolchrisss

Neighborhood watch

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonald Drump

Watch out

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Shout out

----------


## savora

Don't shout

----------


## MasonC2K

Don't Stop!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stop sign

----------


## MasonC2K

Worm Sign

----------


## C.Marie

Worm chow :Razz:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Puppy chow

----------


## MasonC2K

Puppy power!

----------


## BR8080

power lift

----------


## C.Marie

Face lift

----------


## MasonC2K

Face Off

----------


## Craiga 01453

Off sidea

----------


## MasonC2K

Bright side

----------


## MD_Pythons

bright brotherhood

----------


## MasonC2K

Neighborhood watch.

----------


## BR8080

neighborhood party

----------


## MasonC2K

Party Pooper

----------


## BR8080

pooper scooper

----------


## bcr229

Super Scooper

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super star

----------


## omglolchrisss

Star struck

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Struck out

----------


## bcr229

Time Out

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time zone

----------


## omglolchrisss

War zone

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

War paint

----------


## BR8080

paint brush

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brush strokes

----------


## bcr229

Broad Brush

----------


## BR8080

different strokes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Golf strokes

----------


## bcr229

Golf Course

----------


## BR8080

course registration

----------


## MasonC2K

Mutant Registration

----------


## Craiga 01453

Auto registration

----------


## BR8080

Auto shop

----------


## MasonC2K

Collision center

----------


## BR8080

body work

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot body

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot sauce

----------


## C.Marie

Pasta Sauce

----------


## tttaylorrr

vodka sauce

----------


## Craiga 01453

Vodka bottle

----------


## BR8080

bottle rocket

----------


## MasonC2K

Rocket scientist

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rocket launch

----------


## Meerna

launch time

----------


## bcr229

dinner time

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dinner date

----------


## dylan815

out of time

----------


## BR8080

date night

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night crawler

----------


## DLena

Sneaky crawler

----------


## BR8080

rock crawler

----------


## DLena

Rock tumbler

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grunge rock

----------


## DLena

Grunge cleaner

----------


## MD_Pythons

Floor cleaner

----------


## CALM Pythons

F10 cleaner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

F10 fighter jet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Private jet

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Private property

----------


## Tonald Drump

Private parts *insert lenny face here*

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Parts unknown

----------


## KevinK

Whereabouts unknown

----------


## GpBp

Unknown Location

----------


## CALM Pythons

Private Jet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Starting location

----------


## tttaylorrr

starting line

----------


## Craiga 01453

Line segment

----------


## BR8080

line breeder

----------


## CALM Pythons

Line Dancing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dancing queen

----------


## WastelandExotics

Red queen

----------


## CALM Pythons

Red Head

----------


## tttaylorrr

red bone

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bone dry

----------


## WastelandExotics

Bone orchard

----------


## GpBp

Apple orchard

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Apple butter

----------


## GpBp

Peanut butter

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Peanut oil

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oil slick

----------


## Tonald Drump

Oil stain

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

stain lifter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Weight lifter

----------


## CALM Pythons

Slick Stick

----------


## C.Marie

Slick roads

----------


## WastelandExotics

Road warrior

----------


## CALM Pythons

Snake Warrior

----------


## C.Marie

Snake pit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Arm pit

----------


## WastelandExotics

Arm candy

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-22-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cotton Candy

----------


## MasonC2K

Cotton underwear

----------


## C.Marie

Edible underwear?

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-22-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## BR8080

edible arrangement

----------


## CALM Pythons

edible antonym

----------


## Craiga 01453

Edible flower

----------


## CALM Pythons

Pink flower

----------


## Skyrivers

Pink lemonade

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lemonade stand

----------


## MasonC2K

Last Stand

----------


## WastelandExotics

Last call

----------


## BR8080

call out

----------


## MasonC2K

You're out!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Left out

----------


## WastelandExotics

Left alone

----------


## tttaylorrr

home alone

----------


## Craiga 01453

Home sick

----------


## MasonC2K

Home boy

----------


## WastelandExotics

Big boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boy band

----------


## MasonC2K

Tribute Band

----------


## BR8080

band aid

----------


## Craiga 01453

First aid

----------


## RickyNY

First responder

----------


## PiperPython

First place

----------


## Craiga 01453

Place kicker

----------


## MasonC2K

Punt kicker

----------


## tttaylorrr

punt return

----------


## WastelandExotics

Video return

----------


## Craiga 01453

Video tape

----------


## RickyNY

Sex tape  :Surprised:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Sex wax

----------


## PiperPython

Wax poetic

----------


## MasonC2K

Poetic justice.

----------


## tttaylorrr

justice served

----------


## Craiga 01453

First served

----------


## RickyNY

Dinner served

----------


## BR8080

steak dinner

----------


## MasonC2K

Sirloin steak

----------


## Craiga 01453

Steak house

----------


## RickyNY

White House

----------


## MasonC2K

Brick House

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brick wall

----------


## CALM Pythons

Trumps Wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

wall clock

----------


## omglolchrisss

Clock tower

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Water tower

----------


## Skyrivers

Water snake

----------


## Outdoormagruder

water gun

----------


## BR8080

gun collection

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gun Show





Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Picture Show

----------


## CALM Pythons

Snake Collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Magic Collection

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic carpet

----------


## BR8080

carpet python

----------


## MasonC2K

Python language

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sign language

----------


## MasonC2K

Worm Sign

----------


## bcr229

Worm Hole

----------


## Craiga 01453

Swimming hole

----------


## Reinz

Olympic swimming

----------


## BR8080

Olympic village

----------


## CALM Pythons

Village People


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

At the YMCA

----------


## CALM Pythons

The Watchtower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snake people

----------


## MasonC2K

Pipe snake

----------


## tttaylorrr

pipe bomb

----------


## Reinz

Pipe dream

----------


## tttaylorrr

day dream

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream Weaver

----------


## Reinz

Orange Dream

----------


## Sunnieskys

Orange pop

----------


## Reinz

Orange Crush

----------


## BR8080

blood orange

----------


## bcr229

Blood Moon

----------


## Reinz

Moon pie

----------


## Craiga 01453

Full moon

----------


## Reinz

Moon eyes 👀

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue eyes

----------


## CALM Pythons

Angle Eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Angel dust

----------


## Timelugia

Dust bunnies

----------


## BR8080

chocolate bunnies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chocolate milk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Chocolate rain

----------


## midg8290

Chocolate eggs

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dark chocolate

----------


## BR8080

sexual chocolate (NOT dirty - an Eddie Murphy reference) https://www.google.com/search?q=sexu...e&amp;ie=UTF-8

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-19-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chocolate bar

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Gold bar

----------


## CALM Pythons

Gold Bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-19-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Grizzly bar

----------


## CALM Pythons

Grizzly Bear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bear bait

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Shark bait

----------


## MasonC2K

White shark

----------


## Reinz

Land shark

----------


## MasonC2K

Disney land

----------


## Craiga 01453

Land mammal

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Land rover

----------


## Reinz

Over rover

----------


## CALM Pythons

Red Rover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Red robin

----------


## C.Marie

Rocking Robin :Razz:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rocking chair

----------


## Virago

electric chair

----------


## MasonC2K

Electric slide

----------


## CALM Pythons

Electric Car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Sports Car

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Muscle car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pulled muscle

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Pulled pork

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Pulled pork


Made pulled pork today!!!!


Pork dumplings

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Made pulled pork today!!!!
> 
> 
> Pork dumplings


I was watching man vs food pork edition when I made the post and now this... et tu craigafrechette

Fried dumplings

----------


## Reinz

Pork feet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cold feet

----------


## C.Marie

Cold blooded

----------


## MasonC2K

Head cold

----------


## Reinz

Cold Steel

----------


## Craiga 01453

Steel Panther




Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Blue steel

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Blue eyes

----------


## MasonC2K

Snake Eyes

----------


## Reinz

Angel eyes

----------


## C.Marie

Angel wings

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Chicken wings

----------


## WNC

Barbecue chicken

----------


## tttaylorrr

barbeque sauce

----------


## CALM Pythons

Head case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Head nurse

----------


## Craiga 01453

Registered Nurse 
(Shout out to my girlfriend!!!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Registered Trademark

----------


## tttaylorrr

trademark symbol

----------


## Reinz

Peace symbol

----------


## MasonC2K

Peace pipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pipe dream

----------


## Reinz

Half pipe

----------


## MasonC2K

Half Life

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Life support

----------


## Reinz

Support beam

----------


## C.Marie

Support hoes

----------


## MasonC2K

Garden hoes.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Garden Gnome

----------


## Reinz

Gnome hoes

----------

_KevinK_ (03-06-2018),_MasonC2K_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

> Gnome hoes


LOL!

Gnome Mage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gnome hat

----------


## CALM Pythons

Half Breed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Pure breed

----------


## Reinz

Pure adrenaline

----------


## Craiga 01453

Adrenaline rush

----------


## Reinz

Rush in

----------


## C.Marie

In trouble  :Wink:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Double trouble

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Double cheeseburger

----------


## MasonC2K

Double Dragon

----------


## Reinz

Double Bubble

----------


## tttaylorrr

bubble wrap

----------


## Reinz

Wrap presents

----------


## MasonC2K

Birthday presents

----------


## C.Marie

Birthday suite

----------


## Reinz

Empty suit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Plastic wrap

----------


## MasonC2K

> Reinz - Empty suit


...




> Plastic wrap


Some of yall need to learn to use refresh button. This is happening way too often now.  LOL!

Empty chair.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of yall need to learn to use refresh button. This is happening way too often now.  LOL!
> 
> Empty chair.



Whoops, must hit "view first unread" my bad, 

Chair rail

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Electric chair

----------


## Reinz

Antique chair

----------


## C.Marie

Antique roadshow

----------


## Craiga 01453

Antique Archeology

----------


## GpBp

Antique Shop 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Sweat shop

----------


## C.Marie

Flower shop

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flower power

----------


## C.Marie

Flower child

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Problem child

----------


## MasonC2K

Personal problem

----------


## GpBp

Personal health

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

personal question

----------


## C.Marie

Personal property

----------


## GpBp

Private Property

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Private perty

----------


## Reinz

Army private

----------


## C.Marie

Private message

----------


## MasonC2K

Important message

----------


## C.Marie

Important people

----------


## GpBp

Buisness People 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Business Dinner

----------


## Reinz

Business plan

----------


## MasonC2K

Flight plan

----------


## Reinz

Flight risk

----------


## C.Marie

Wedding plans

- - - Updated - - -

Oh feathers my bad  :Wink: 
Terrible risk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Terrible twos

----------


## MasonC2K

Fifty twos

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Fifty bucks

----------


## Reinz

Saw bucks

----------


## Craiga 01453

Saw horse

----------


## MasonC2K

Horse Whisperer

----------


## Reinz

Horse feathers

----------


## tttaylorrr

colorful feathers

----------


## Reinz

Colorful people

----------


## Craiga 01453

Village People

----------


## Reinz

Village idiot

----------


## CALM Pythons

Stupid Idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Stupid question

----------


## Reinz

Question mark

----------


## Craiga 01453

Birth mark

----------


## Reinz

Birth canal

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Birth control

----------


## Craiga 01453

Control panel

----------


## DLena

Control yourself

----------


## Godzilla78

Touch yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-03-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Dont touch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Don't stop

----------


## Reinz

Dont lie

----------


## tttaylorrr

white lie

----------


## Godzilla78

White snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

White dress

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Dress down

----------


## GpBp

Dress up!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

What up

----------


## GpBp

Thumbs up 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

All thumbs

----------


## GpBp

All together 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

All in

----------


## Craiga 01453

In trouble

----------


## Reinz

In tune

----------


## Godzilla78

Tune up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Show tune

----------


## Godzilla78

Show girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Girl like

----------


## tttaylorrr

girl bye

----------


## Reinz

Bye now

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Bye Felicia

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-05-2018),_KevinK_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Flying Felicia

----------


## Soul.Python

Flying squirrel

----------


## Tonald Drump

Red squirrel

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Red meat

----------


## MasonC2K

Meat head

----------


## Reinz

Dead meat

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead head

----------


## Reinz

Walking Dead

----------


## Craiga 01453

Walking stick

----------


## Reinz

Stick man

----------


## MasonC2K

Spoon Man

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Soup spoon

----------


## MasonC2K

Soup Nazi.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-06-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Soup kitchen

----------


## KevinK

Hells Kitchen

----------


## MasonC2K

Hell's Bells

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Jingle bells 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Church bells

----------


## Reinz

Church crowd

----------


## MasonC2K

IT Crowd

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crowd control

----------


## KevinK

Riot control

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Quality control 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Poor quality

----------


## Craiga 01453

Poor me

----------


## Reinz

Poor times

----------


## MasonC2K

Fast Times....

----------


## KevinK

Times Square

----------


## BR8080

square trade

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trade deadline

----------


## Reinz

Tax deadline

----------


## MasonC2K

Property tax

----------


## C.Marie

Retail property

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rental skis

----------


## tttaylorrr

tuxedo rental

----------


## Reinz

tuxedo cat

----------


## MasonC2K

Schrodinger's Cat

----------


## Reinz

Cool cat

----------


## MasonC2K

Cool Beans

----------


## Reinz

Pinto beans

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Ford pinto

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

Ford Bronco

----------


## Godzilla78

Bucking bronco

----------


## Reinz

Bucking authority

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## BR8080

respect authority

----------


## Craiga 01453

Earned respect

----------


## Reinz

Earned income

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rental income

----------


## Reinz

Rental car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Car pool

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Car club

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Club sandwich

----------


## Craiga 01453

Country Club

----------


## Reinz

In country

----------


## MasonC2K

Country Music

----------


## Reinz

Music store

----------


## Craiga 01453

Music maker

----------


## Reinz

Ice maker

----------


## Craiga 01453

Italian Ice

----------


## MasonC2K

Italian Job

----------


## Craiga 01453

Day job

----------


## MasonC2K

Memorial Day

----------


## Reinz

Life memorial

----------


## MasonC2K

Thug life

----------


## Reinz

Thug mindset

----------


## bcr229

Survival Mindset

----------


## Reinz

Street survival

----------


## MasonC2K

Street Fighter

----------


## Reinz

Fighter jet

----------


## KevinK

Jets Pizza

----------


## Tonald Drump

Pizza dough

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## KevinK

Pizza face

----------


## MasonC2K

Tazer Face

----------


## C.Marie

Face off :Smile:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Off color

----------


## MasonC2K

Living Color

----------


## Reinz

Living right

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Living room 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Breathing room

----------


## MasonC2K

Heavy Breathing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Heavy machinery

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Faulty machinery

----------


## Reinz

Tuned machinery

----------


## MasonC2K

Fine tuned

----------


## SaltLife422

Fine wine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cheap wine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheap date

----------


## MasonC2K

First date

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

First 48

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

48 Hours

----------


## Reinz

Work hours

----------


## MasonC2K

Work Out

----------


## Reinz

Get out

----------


## Craiga 01453

Get bent

----------


## MasonC2K

Bent Frame

----------


## Reinz

Car frame

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super hero

----------


## MasonC2K

Guitar Hero

----------


## Meerna

guitar solo

----------


## Reinz

Solo cup

----------


## MasonC2K

Han Solo

----------


## Craiga 01453

Drum solo

----------


## MasonC2K

Bass drum

----------


## Reinz

Oil drum

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Oil change 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Change clothes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loose change

----------


## Reinz

Loose nut

----------


## Craiga 01453

Nut allergy

----------


## Reinz

Nut house

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wing nut

----------


## Reinz

Chicken wing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chicken dance

----------


## Tonald Drump

Dance floor

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Dance revolution

----------


## cncmachineguy

revolution yoga

----------


## Reinz

Yoga bear

----------


## MasonC2K

Yogi Bear

----------


## Craiga 01453

Polar Bear

----------


## MasonC2K

Polar shift

----------


## Craiga 01453

Shift change

----------


## Reinz

Swing shift

----------


## BR8080

swing bridge

----------


## Reinz

Dental bridge

----------


## MasonC2K

Dental Plan

----------


## Craiga 01453

Escape plan

----------


## MasonC2K

Escape room

----------


## Reinz

Toy room

----------


## MasonC2K

Toy Story

----------


## Reinz

Crime story

----------


## Craiga 01453

Organized Crime

----------


## Reinz

Organized chaos

----------


## MasonC2K

Chaos Theory

----------


## Craiga 01453

In theory

----------


## MasonC2K

In house

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Dream House

----------


## Reinz

Dream team

----------


## MasonC2K

Team America

----------


## Reinz

Love America

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Tainted Love

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Tainted food

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Food Wanted

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Wanted sign

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Stop sign 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Stop hunger

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Irrational hunger

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## bmwood

hunger games

----------


## Reinz

Mind games

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Brain games

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Brain mattter

----------


## Reinz

Grey Matter

----------


## MasonC2K

Dorian Grey

----------


## Reinz

Grey hair

----------


## MasonC2K

Saiyan hair

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Super Saiyan 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super size

----------


## MasonC2K

Size matters

----------


## Reinz

Shoe size

----------


## MasonC2K

Horse shoe

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Sea horse

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Horse feathers

----------


## purpleroan

horse racing

----------


## Reinz

Street racing

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Street fighter

----------


## Reinz

Popular video games

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Popular video games


Wrong thread

----------

_Reinz_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> Wrong thread


Derp, Derp!

Blonde moment

- - - Updated - - -

Prize fighter

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-22-2018)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Grand Prize

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Ten grand

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Ten thousand

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Thousand islands

----------


## Reinz

Hawaiian Islands

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Kings Hawaiian

----------


## C.Marie

Hawaiian rolls

----------


## Reinz

Cinnamon rolls

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cinnamon toast

----------


## MasonC2K

French toast

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

French fries

----------


## MasonC2K

Curly fries

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Curly hair

----------


## KevinK

Hair ball

----------


## Reinz

Play Ball

----------


## MasonC2K

Let's play

----------


## Reinz

Let's Roll

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Rick roll

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Barrel roll

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

Butter roll 
Mmmm...

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-23-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cinnamon roll

----------


## Reinz

Cinnamon Candy

----------


## Tonald Drump

Candy Corn

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Candy apple

----------


## Craiga 01453

Apple Jacks

----------


## PiperPython

Apple Pie(d)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Apple fritter

----------


## Reinz

Corn Fritter

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-24-2018)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Corn bread

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Homemade Bread

----------


## Twicemadd

Bread crumbs

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Bread pudding

----------


## Reinz

Break Bread

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-25-2018)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Break room

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Room service

----------


## Reinz

Service Station

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Train station

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Train tracks

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Moose tracks

----------


## Reinz

Loose Moose

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Loose screw

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Screw up

----------


## Reinz

Metric screw

----------


## Craiga 01453

Metric ton

----------


## MasonC2K

Crap ton

----------


## Reinz

Wonton Ton

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wonton wrapper

----------


## Reinz

Gum Wrapper

----------


## MasonC2K

Gangsta Wrapper  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

Original Gangsta

----------


## Craiga 01453

Redwood Original

----------


## Reinz

California Redwood

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Hotel California

----------


## MasonC2K

California Girls

----------


## Reinz

California Sun

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

California raisins

----------


## Reinz

Sweet raisins

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet tea

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Tea bag

----------


## Reinz

Feed Bag

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Chicken feed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

chicken wing

----------


## MasonC2K

Spicy Wing

----------


## Reinz

Spicy meal

----------


## Craiga 01453

Meal deal

----------


## Reinz

Deal Cards

----------


## MasonC2K

Magic cards

----------


## Reinz

Black Magic

----------


## KevinK

Magic Tricks

----------


## MasonC2K

Card tricks

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Flash card

----------


## MasonC2K

Flash Family

----------


## Reinz

Family Member

----------


## Craiga 01453

Family portrait

----------


## Reinz

Photo Portrait

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Still photo 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Stand still

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Night stand

----------


## Reinz

Night Light

----------


## Craiga 01453

Light beer

----------


## Reinz

Beer Thirty

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Root beer

----------


## Reinz

Ginger Root

----------


## MasonC2K

Ginger Ale

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Ginger bread

----------


## Reinz

Banana Bread

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bread dough

----------


## Reinz

Sour Dough

----------


## MasonC2K

Dough Boy

----------


## Avsha531

Boy Scout

----------


## Reinz

Farm Boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Farm raised

----------


## Reinz

Raised Right

----------


## Craiga 01453

Right wing

----------


## Reinz

Busted Wing

----------


## MasonC2K

Buffalo Wing

----------


## Reinz

Buffalo Chip

----------


## Craiga 01453

Poker chip

----------


## Reinz

Firewood poker

----------


## MasonC2K

Strip poker

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-03-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Bacon strip

----------


## Craiga 01453

Slab bacon

----------


## MasonC2K

Stone slab

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rolling Stone

----------


## Reinz

Rolling Block

----------


## MasonC2K

Block Buster

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Myth Buster

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Urban myth

----------


## Avsha531

Urban Decay

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tooth decay

----------


## tttaylorrr

tooth fairy

----------


## MasonC2K

Fairy Tail

----------


## Craiga 01453

Short tail

----------


## MasonC2K

Short stack

----------


## Reinz

Money Stack

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Money order

----------


## Reinz

Court Order

----------


## Craiga 01453

District court

----------


## Reinz

School District

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

District attorney

----------


## Reinz

Expensive Attorney

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Expensive pets 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pretty Pets

----------


## MasonC2K

Pretty Woman

----------


## Reinz

Wonder Woman

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I wonder

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wonder bread

----------


## Reinz

Bread Machine

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Love machine

----------


## Reinz

Free Love

----------


## MasonC2K

Free hugs

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hershey hugs

----------


## Avsha531

Bear hugs

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Grizzly bear

----------


## Reinz

Bear Grease

----------


## BR8080

grease fitting

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Grease Lightning 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Lightning

----------


## Reinz

Black Light

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black Biscuit

----------


## Reinz

Egg Biscuit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pickled egg

----------


## MasonC2K

Scrambled egg

----------


## Craiga 01453

Egg white

----------


## MasonC2K

White out

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Night Out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night shift

----------


## Reinz

Shift Gear

----------


## Sunnieskys

Snow gear

----------


## Reinz

Snow bunny

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-07-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Fast gear

- - - Updated - - -

Lol my bad bunny slope

----------


## Reinz

Ski slope

----------


## BR8080

slope style

----------


## Reinz

No style

----------


## Craiga 01453

No fear

----------


## Reinz

More fear

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fear Factor

----------


## Reinz

Fudge Factor

----------


## C.Marie

Hot fudge

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot garbage

----------


## Reinz

Garbage can

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tuna can

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Tuna melt

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Cisco Melt

----------


## tttaylorrr

melt down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lay down

----------


## Reinz

Lay Low

----------


## BR8080

low rider

----------


## Craiga 01453

Easy Rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Easy Money

----------


## Reinz

Blood Money

----------


## MasonC2K

Blood Sport

----------


## Reinz

Just Sport

----------


## Slicercrush

Just Cause

----------


## Craiga 01453

Probable cause

----------


## Reinz

Probable Theft

----------


## MasonC2K

Grand Theft

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grand slam

----------


## Reinz

Slam dunk

----------


## MasonC2K

Windmill Dunk

----------


## Reinz

Windmill Farms

----------


## MasonC2K

Tree farm

----------


## Reinz

Tree Lizard

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tree Fort

----------


## MasonC2K

Fort Knox

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blanket fort

----------


## Reinz

Beach Blanket

----------


## BR8080

beach party

----------


## MasonC2K

Dungeon party

----------


## Craiga 01453

Private party

----------


## Reinz

Private Office

----------


## Craiga 01453

Principals office

----------


## Reinz

PrincipAls PrinciplEs

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-12-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Good principles

----------


## Reinz

Good Trade

----------


## MasonC2K

Trade District

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trade deadline

----------


## Reinz

Tax Deadline

----------


## BR8080

tax man

----------


## MasonC2K

Repo Man

----------


## Craiga 01453

Macho Man

----------


## MasonC2K

Less Macho

----------


## Reinz

Less Than

----------


## MasonC2K

Greater than

----------


## Craiga 01453

Greater good

----------


## Reinz

Greater Generation

----------


## Neal

Kinky Generation

----------


## Craiga 01453

Generation gap

----------


## Neal

Gap Closer

----------


## Reinz

Sales Closer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gross sales

----------


## Reinz

Gross Dude

----------


## Valyndris

sexy dude

----------


## Reinz

Sexy Shirt

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Striped shirt

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

striped tiger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tiger balm

----------


## Neal

Tiger feet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Smelly feet

----------


## Neal

no feet

----------


## Reinz

No problem

----------


## Craiga 01453

Problem solver

----------


## Reinz

Puzzle Solver

----------


## Neal

no puzzle

----------


## Reinz

No dice

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loaded dice

----------


## Reinz

Loaded question

----------


## Neal

Serious Question

----------


## Reinz

Very Serious

----------


## MasonC2K

Very Quiet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Quiet Riot
                      \m/ ( >.< ) \m/

----------

_Reinz_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Ranger Riot

----------


## MasonC2K

Power Ranger

----------


## Reinz

Power Nap

----------


## MasonC2K

Afternoon Nap

----------


## Craiga 01453

Good afternoon  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

Dogday Afternoon

----------


## bcr229

Afternoon Tea

----------


## Reinz

Special Tea

----------


## Sonny1318

Special forces.

----------


## Reinz

Natural Forces

----------


## Craiga 01453

Natural debt

----------


## Reinz

National Debt

----------


## MasonC2K

National League

----------


## Craiga 01453

League leader

----------


## Reinz

Squad Leader

----------


## MasonC2K

Suicide Squad

----------


## Reinz

Suicide Bomber

----------


## Valyndris

suicide vest

----------


## Reinz

Ballistic Vest

----------


## MasonC2K

Ballistic missile

----------


## Craiga 01453

King Missile

----------


## Reinz

King Attitude

----------


## BR8080

attitude adjuster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Attitude problem

----------


## Reinz

Problem Child

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Child Actor

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Paid Actor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paid forward

----------


## Reinz

Forward Thinking

----------


## MasonC2K

Power Forward.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power hour

----------


## Reinz

Lunch Hour

----------


## KevinK

Rush Hour

----------


## Reinz

Dinner Rush

----------


## Valyndris

dinner bell

----------


## Reinz

School Bell

----------


## DLena

Liberty Bell

----------


## SaltLife422

Door bell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Automatic door

----------


## Craiga 01453

Automatic weapon

----------


## Reinz

Friendly Weapon

----------


## Sonny1318

Lethal weapon

----------


## Reinz

Lethal Dose

----------


## MasonC2K

Proper dose

----------


## C.Marie

Over dose

----------


## Reinz

Fly Over

----------


## C.Marie

Fly swatter

----------


## Reinz

Electric Swatter

----------


## Valyndris

electric eel

----------


## C.Marie

Electric fence

----------


## Reinz

Broke Fence

----------


## C.Marie

Broken bone

----------


## Reinz

Bone up

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bone marrow

----------


## MasonC2K

Bone meal

----------


## Reinz

Kids Meal

----------


## Sonny1318

Meal Deal

----------


## Reinz

Deal Cards

----------


## MasonC2K

Magic cards

----------


## Sonny1318

Black Magic

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Clover

----------


## Avsha531

Clover Fields

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wheat fields

----------


## Reinz

Wheat Flour

----------


## Valyndris

whole wheat

----------


## Avsha531

Whole grain

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Grain Fed

----------


## Sonny1318

Fed Ex, lol

----------


## Avsha531

Fed up

----------


## Reinz

Up State

----------


## MasonC2K

State patrol

----------


## Reinz

Dawn Patrol

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dawn Soap

----------


## Reinz

Soap Suds

----------


## Valyndris

beer suds

----------


## Avsha531

Beer bong

----------


## Neal

Beer pong

----------


## Reinz

Beer nuts

----------


## Neal

Nut cracker

----------


## Reinz

Toasted cracker

----------


## Neal

Ritz Cracker

----------


## Sonny1318

Cracker Jack

----------


## Neal

pepper jack

----------


## Valyndris

red pepper

----------


## Reinz

Red Dragon

----------


## Avsha531

Dragon tails

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Dragon wings

----------


## Reinz

Spread wings

----------


## Craiga 01453

Angel wings

----------


## Reinz

Angel Face

----------


## Sonny1318

Face plant

----------


## Reinz

Plant Food

----------


## Valyndris

fast food

----------


## Reinz

Fast Lane

----------


## Avsha531

Lane drive

----------


## Reinz

Drive Safe

----------


## BR8080

drive thru

----------


## MasonC2K

Warp drive

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time warp

----------


## Valyndris

time machine

----------


## Avsha531

machine gun

----------


## Reinz

Smoking machine

----------


## Valyndris

smoking weed

----------


## MasonC2K

Weed killer

----------


## tttaylorrr

weed whacking
(EDIT: i posted this at the same time as the user above me but this still worked! hahaha)

----------


## Reinz

Whacking Heads

----------


## MasonC2K

Talking Heads

----------


## tttaylorrr

talking quietly

----------


## MasonC2K

Quietly Riot

----------


## Sonny1318

Riot squad

----------


## Avsha531

Riot Gear (super bored at work today someone save me)

----------

_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hockey gear

----------


## Valyndris

gear shift

----------


## MasonC2K

Late shift

----------


## Craiga 01453

Late sleeper

----------


## Reinz

Sleeper Hotrod

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sleeper cell

----------


## Sonny1318

Splinter Cell........can you spot the gamer?

----------


## Reinz

Metal Splinter

----------


## Avsha531

Heavy Metal

----------


## Reinz

Heavy Heart

----------


## Sonny1318

Heart attack

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate attack

----------


## MasonC2K

Gimme Chocolate

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gimme more!

----------


## Avsha531

More cowbell

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-24-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Cowbell collar

----------


## Craiga 01453

Horse collar

----------


## Reinz

Horse Bite

----------


## Avsha531

Bite marks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

School Marks

----------


## BR8080

school library

----------


## Craiga 01453

Library book

----------


## C.Marie

Library card

----------


## Craiga 01453

Credit card

----------


## MasonC2K

Good credit

----------


## Avsha531

Credit Karma

----------


## Reinz

Karma Vibes

----------


## C.Marie

Good vibes

----------


## MasonC2K

Good Burger

----------


## Valyndris

good snake

----------


## Avsha531

Good Times

----------


## Craiga 01453

Better times

----------


## Avsha531

Times Square

----------


## Reinz

Square Peg

----------


## BR8080

peg leg

----------


## C.Marie

Artificial leg

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Leg lock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

lock box

----------


## MasonC2K

Bento Box

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice Box

----------


## Avsha531

Box Cutter

----------


## Reinz

Seatbelt Cutter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fog cutter

----------


## Avsha531

Fog Horn

----------


## Reinz

Fog light

----------


## Avsha531

Light hearted

----------


## Reinz

Good hearted

----------


## Avsha531

Kind hearted

----------


## Reinz

Kind man

----------


## Avsha531

Man Hunt

----------


## Reinz

Survival hunt

----------


## tttaylorrr

survival skills

----------


## Reinz

Fighting skills

----------


## tttaylorrr

fighting dirty

----------


## rottn

Dirty dancing

----------


## Reinz

Dancing cat

----------


## tttaylorrr

cool cat

----------


## Avsha531

cool beans :Cool:

----------


## tttaylorrr

magic beans  :Fart:

----------

_Reinz_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Practical magic

----------


## Neal

Dangerous magic

----------


## Avsha531

Magic mushrooms

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sliced mushrooms

----------


## MasonC2K

Sliced pizza

----------


## Avsha531

Pizza bagels

----------


## Reinz

Toasted bagels

----------


## Craiga 01453

Toasted Almond

----------


## tttaylorrr

you're toasted

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Youre right

----------


## C.Marie

Right turn

----------


## Reinz

Turn off

----------


## Craiga 01453

Off topic

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot Topic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot plate

----------


## Reinz

Home plate

----------


## Valyndris

home base

----------


## Avsha531

Touch base

----------


## Neal

Touch screen

----------


## MasonC2K

TV screen

----------


## tttaylorrr

screen door

----------


## Sonny1318

Door knob

----------


## Neal

glass door

----------


## Sonny1318

Glass ceiling

----------


## Craiga 01453

Glass blower

----------


## Reinz

Leaf blower

----------


## Avsha531

Pot leaf

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-28-2018)

----------


## Neal

pot luck

----------


## tttaylorrr

pot belly

----------


## Sonny1318

Belly buster

----------


## Neal

block buster

----------


## Reinz

Starting block

----------


## Craiga 01453

Starting gun

----------


## Neal

long gun

----------


## Craiga 01453

Long distance

----------


## Neal

distance gap

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gap Jeans

----------


## Neal

Blue jeans

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Bayou

----------


## Avsha531

Baby blue

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Hungry baby

----------


## Neal

baby back

----------


## Reinz

Back foot

----------


## Neal

foot loose

----------


## Reinz

Loose change

----------


## Neal

loose lips

----------


## Reinz

Chicken lips

----------


## Neal

chicken breast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chicken dance

----------


## Neal

last dance

----------


## C.Marie

Last call

----------


## Neal

phone call

----------


## C.Marie

Phone number

----------


## Neal

magic number

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic carpet

----------


## Reinz

Carpet Tacks

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thumb tacks

----------


## Neal

thumb brace

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brace face

----------


## Reinz

Face paint

----------


## Craiga 01453

War paint

----------


## Reinz

War games

----------


## Neal

pc games

----------


## Reinz

Alternative PC

----------


## Neal

alternative music

----------


## Craiga 01453

Music maker

----------


## Reinz

Money maker

----------


## Neal

baby maker

----------


## Reinz

Baby face

----------


## Neal

baby mother

----------


## Reinz

Pretty mother

----------


## Neal

mother goose

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grey goose

----------


## Reinz

Grey Beard

----------


## Neal

Grey bird

----------


## Valyndris

bird watcher

----------


## Reinz

Girl watcher

----------


## BR8080

Gone Girl

----------


## Valyndris

gone fishing

----------


## Reinz

Fishing Hole

----------


## MasonC2K

Fishing pole

----------


## Craiga 01453

Girl fight!!!

----------


## Reinz

Pillow fight

----------


## Craiga 01453

My Pillow

----------


## Reinz

My Bad

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad Boys

----------


## Reinz

Bad Breath

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jersey Boys

----------


## Reinz

Party Boys

----------


## Craiga 01453

Party foul

----------


## MasonC2K

Foul ball

----------


## Reinz

Foul out

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black out

----------


## Avsha531

Black Bear

----------


## Reinz

Bear tooth

----------


## BR8080

OMG I have the PERFECT Super Trooper reference for this!!!!!  Sorry admins....  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Bear ____er

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-01-2018)

----------


## Reinz

“Hey Meow”

Bear trap

----------

_BR8080_ (05-02-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-01-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trap door

----------


## MasonC2K

Front Door

----------


## Avsha531

Revolving door

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

door stop

----------


## Avsha531

complete stop

----------


## tttaylorrr

full stop

----------


## Reinz

Full tank

----------


## MasonC2K

Main Tank

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Tank top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tank mates

----------


## Avsha531

post mates

----------


## Reinz

Post Haste

----------


## tttaylorrr

bed post

----------


## Reinz

Bed frame

----------


## tttaylorrr

picture frame

----------


## Reinz

Phone picture

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Picture perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Perfect hair

----------


## BR8080

hair stylist

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hair tie

----------


## Valyndris

tangled hair

----------


## MasonC2K

Hair Metal

----------


## Avsha531

Hair Iron

----------


## Reinz

Iron tongue

----------


## MasonC2K

Iron Maiden

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-02-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Fair maiden

----------


## Avsha531

Maiden Voyage

----------


## Valyndris

long voyage

----------


## MasonC2K

Long winded

----------


## Reinz

Long Road

----------


## Craiga 01453

Road rage

----------


## Reinz

Lunatic rage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lunatic Fringe

----------


## Reinz

Fringe pillow

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pillow case

----------


## MasonC2K

Basket case

----------


## Reinz

Egg Basket

----------


## PiperPython

egg nog (YUCK!)

----------


## Reinz

Egg carton

----------


## MasonC2K

New egg

----------


## Valyndris

new car

----------


## Reinz

Car Motor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Car seat

----------


## Reinz

Jump seat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jump Street

----------


## tttaylorrr

Jump Start (thermostat )

----------

_hilabeans_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> Jump Start (thermostat )


Don't start.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Dont move

----------


## tttaylorrr

don't shoot!

----------


## Reinz

Shoot Safe

----------


## tttaylorrr

shoot straight

----------


## Reinz

Straight Shooter

----------


## hilabeans

Salad shooter

----------


## tttaylorrr

Salad Fingers

----------


## Reinz

Chicken Fingers

----------


## tttaylorrr

chicken tender

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tender cut

----------


## Valyndris

cut short

----------


## MasonC2K

Hair cut

----------


## Avsha531

Hair Ball

----------


## Reinz

Play Ball

----------


## Valyndris

dragon ball

----------


## Reinz

Dragon Breath

----------


## Craiga 01453

Breath mint

----------


## Reinz

Mint coin

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coin purse (thinking Stewie Griffin here, hahaha  :ROFL: )

----------


## Avsha531

man purse (thinking hangover...)

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Man ape

----------


## BR8080

man cave

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cave dwellers

----------


## Valyndris

dungeon dwellers

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dark dungeon

----------


## Neal

dark dragon

----------


## Reinz

Dark knight

----------


## Neal

Dark day

----------


## Reinz

Day job

----------


## BR8080

OK OK OK admins...I won't press my luck....I did once before with this very same opportunity and was scolded.  Someone tell my parents I learned from previous scoldings LOL

I'll go with....


day walker

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Colt Walker

----------


## BR8080

Colt Python

----------


## Neal

Colt Magnum

----------


## Reinz

Colt Peacemaker

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-06-2018)

----------


## Valyndris

Samuel Colt

----------


## Reinz

Colt Pony

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pony ride

----------


## Reinz

Joy ride

----------


## BR8080

Ride hard

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hard times

----------


## MasonC2K

Good Times

----------


## Reinz

Good Forum

----------


## Craiga 01453

Good burger

----------


## MasonC2K

Angus Burger

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Burger bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bar mitzvah

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bar tab

----------


## MasonC2K

Guitar tab

----------


## Reinz

Guitar String

----------


## AnnieHeart

String bean

----------


## Reinz

Bean Soup

----------


## BR8080

bean pole

----------


## Reinz

Pole vault

----------


## Avsha531

Bank vault

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bank account.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Account holder

----------


## Avsha531

pen holder

----------


## tttaylorrr

card holder

----------


## Reinz

Business Card

----------


## MasonC2K

Snake business

----------


## tttaylorrr

business savvy

----------


## Reinz

Savvy Fox

----------


## tttaylorrr

fox news

----------


## Avsha531

fake news

----------


## MasonC2K

Fake fox

----------


## tttaylorrr

fake nails

----------


## MasonC2K

Fox nails

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fox racing

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Racing stripes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Referee stripes

----------


## Avsha531

white stripes

----------


## Bogertophis

zebra stripes

----------


## Reinz

Faded stripes

----------


## Tonald Drump

Faded colors

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Flag Colors

----------


## Avsha531

Waving flag

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Waving Hair

----------


## tttaylorrr

hair band

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Boy Band

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boy Scout

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Scout rifle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Assault rifle

----------


## Avsha531

Sniper rifle

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Sniper kill

----------


## Reinz

Quick Kill

----------


## Bogertophis

quick draw

----------


## Reinz

Quick Shower

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cold shower.  :Wink:

----------


## tttaylorrr

cold feet

----------


## Reinz

Stinky feet

----------


## AnnieHeart

Feet walking

----------


## Valyndris

sleep walking

----------


## Avsha531

Sleep talking

----------


## Craiga 01453

Talking trash

----------


## tttaylorrr

i'm trash

----------


## AnnieHeart

> i'm trash


  Trash bin

----------


## MasonC2K

Recycle bin

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sin bin

----------


## MasonC2K

Original sin

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Sin city 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

City street

----------


## Reinz

Street smart

----------


## Craiga 01453

Book smart

----------


## Reinz

Old book

----------


## MasonC2K

Old House

----------


## Craiga 01453

Old spice

----------


## Reinz

Spice girls

----------


## Avsha531

Suicide Girls

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-10-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Suicide Bomb

----------


## MasonC2K

Spirit Bomb

----------


## Craiga 01453

Free spirit

----------


## Slicercrush

Free Willy

----------


## Reinz

Crazy Willy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crazy Mary

----------


## Reinz

Bloody Mary

----------


## Avsha531

Mother Mary

----------


## tttaylorrr

mary jane

----------


## MasonC2K

Jane Doe

----------


## Craiga 01453

Doe eyed

----------


## Avsha531

cross eyed

----------


## Bistem

one eyed

----------


## BR8080

One Goal

----------


## bcr229

One Job

----------


## Craiga 01453

Job fair

----------


## MasonC2K

Fair play

----------


## BR8080

play ball

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power play

----------


## Neal

power tools

----------


## Avsha531

Man power

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Man cave

----------


## Craiga 01453

Man hours

----------


## C.Marie

Long hours

----------


## jmcrook

Long hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-13-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Long story

----------


## Craiga 01453

Story teller

----------


## BR8080

story board

----------


## Avsha531

Sound board 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sound check

----------


## MasonC2K

Pay check

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pay raise (yeah right,  hahaha!!!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Raise Hell

----------


## GpBp

Raise Awareness

----------


## MasonC2K

Situational awareness.

----------


## Valyndris

situational situation (try saying that 3 times fast)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Situation Report

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-17-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Morning report

----------


## MasonC2K

Morning glory

----------


## Avsha531

glory days

----------


## Craiga 01453

Old Glory  :Salute:

----------


## BR8080

Old wood

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wood pile

----------


## Reinz

Dog pile

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Pile drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Drive share

----------


## Craiga 01453

Moonlight Drive

----------


## Reinz

Moonlight walk

----------


## MasonC2K

Moon walk

----------


## Reinz

Full moon

----------


## AnnieHeart

Moon pie

----------


## Slicercrush

Pie Hole

----------

_Reinz_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Rabbit Hole

----------


## MasonC2K

Roger Rabbit

----------


## Bogertophis

rabbit turds

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rabbit foot

----------


## Reinz

Club Foot

----------


## Bogertophis

foot soldier

----------


## tttaylorrr

soldier field

----------


## Craiga 01453

Center field

----------


## tttaylorrr

center yourself

----------


## Reinz

Center punch

----------


## Bogertophis

punch bowl

----------


## Valyndris

cereal bowl

----------


## Reinz

cereal killer

----------

_MasonC2K_ (05-22-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Killer Instinct

----------


## RickyNY

Killer Clown

----------


## Craiga 01453

Clown Car

----------


## RickyNY

Car Maintenance

----------


## MasonC2K

Server Maintenance. (If you play WoW you understand the timing of this post)

----------


## RickyNY

Network Server

----------


## Craiga 01453

Social network

----------


## Reinz

Social experiment

----------


## Craiga 01453

Science experiment

----------


## MasonC2K

Junk science

----------


## Craiga 01453

Junk Mail

----------


## MasonC2K

Web Mail

----------


## Avsha531

spider web

----------


## Reinz

Dead Spider

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead Pool

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pool party

----------


## MasonC2K

Party hard

----------


## Reinz

Hard Time

----------


## MasonC2K

Adventure Time

----------


## Avsha531

Game Time

----------


## Craiga 01453

Game face

----------


## Bogertophis

face paint

----------


## Avsha531

war paint

----------


## MasonC2K

War World

----------


## C.Marie

World peace  :Razz:

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Peace pipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Peace Talk

----------


## Reinz

Cheap Talk

----------


## RickyNY

Cheap Shot

----------


## Reinz

Shot glass

----------


## Valyndris

glass cannon

----------


## Bogertophis

glass lizard

----------


## Avsha531

Lizard king

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-25-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

King snake

----------


## Bogertophis

rat snake

----------


## C.Marie

Rat pack

----------


## StillBP

Pack horse. ( Can't believe this game is still going.  Must be great)

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

horse fly

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fly paper

----------


## Avsha531

fly fishing

----------


## MasonC2K

Fishing pole

----------


## RickyNY

South Pole

----------


## Reinz

South Park

----------


## RickyNY

Central Park

----------


## BR8080

central wound

----------


## Reinz

Wound Channel

----------


## C.Marie

Channel water

----------


## Reinz

Water bill

----------


## RickyNY

Water Slide

----------


## Craiga 01453

Slide guitar

----------


## PiperPython

water slide

----------


## Craiga 01453

Water bottle

----------


## Reinz

Bottle Cap

----------


## Spechal

Cap top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Top hat

----------


## Reinz

Cowboy Hat

----------


## Spechal

Hat hair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Long hair

----------


## Spechal

Hair ball (... wonder whats coming next  :Wink: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ball joint (not what you were guessing???)

----------

Spechal (05-26-2018)

----------


## Spechal

Joint venture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

Venture capital

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Capital letter

----------


## Bogertophis

letter carrier

----------


## MasonC2K

Aircraft Carrier

----------


## Spechal

Carrier Pidgeon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Stool Pidgin

----------


## Spechal

Pidgin pie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Pizza Pie

----------


## BR8080

Giordano's Pizza (it's a Chicago thing)

----------


## Valyndris

pizza pop

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pudding pop

----------


## Spechal

Pop tart (this is start the next post with the last word from the previous post, right?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Pop tart (this is start the next post with the last word from the previous post, right?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That works

The only rule is that your post must have one word from the previous post. 

Tart Fruit

----------

Spechal (05-27-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

fruit loops

----------


## Spechal

Loops master


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Master Chef

----------


## Jmarshall

chef boyardee

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

sous chef

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Chef salad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

egg salad

----------


## C.Marie

Fried egg

----------


## Bogertophis

snake egg

----------


## Craiga 01453

Deviled egg

----------


## Reinz

Fertile egg

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fertile soil

----------


## Avsha531

Top soil

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Top drawer

----------


## Reinz

Drawer Handle

----------


## Spechal

Handle bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bar Games

----------


## RickyNY

Bar Soap

----------


## Avsha531

Liquid soap

----------


## Crowfingers

soap stone

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sharpening stone

----------


## Bogertophis

stepping stone

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Stone Temple

----------


## Bogertophis

temple viper

----------


## Spechal

Viper pit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Rhino viper

----------


## Tonald Drump

Horned viper

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dodge Viper

----------


## Avsha531

Dodge Demon

----------


## Bogertophis

demon seed

----------


## C.Marie

Sunflower seed

----------


## RickyNY

Bad Seed

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad breath

----------


## Bogertophis

breath mint

----------


## BR8080

mint plant

----------


## Reinz

Power plant

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power struggle

----------


## Bogertophis

power play

----------


## Spechal

Play pen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Play Bill

----------


## BR8080

Kill Bill

----------


## Craiga 01453

Buzz kill

----------


## Avsha531

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## tttaylorrr

buzz cut

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paper cut

----------


## Spechal

Cut off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

cruelest cut

----------


## Reinz

Cruelest intentions

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad intentions

----------


## Reinz

Bad driver

----------


## Craiga 01453

Titanium driver

----------


## BR8080

wood driver

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wood chips

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Potato chips

----------


## Bogertophis

tortilla chips

----------


## C.Marie

Tortilla soup

----------


## Reinz

Duck Soup

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Duck Pond

----------


## C.Marie

Pond plants

----------


## Bogertophis

pond scum

----------


## Spechal

Alien scum (Duke Nukem)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

scum bag

----------


## C.Marie

Reusable bag

----------


## Bogertophis

bag balm

----------


## Reinz

Tiger Balm

----------


## C.Marie

Tiger paws

----------


## BR8080

tiger retic (duh)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Tiger stripes

----------


## Reinz

Jail stripes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jail bird

----------


## Reinz

Bird Brain

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brain freeze

----------


## Avsha531

Freeze pops

----------


## MasonC2K

Hiring freeze

----------


## bcr229

Now Hiring

----------


## Bogertophis

now voyager

----------


## MasonC2K

Starship Voyager

----------

C.Marie (06-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Jefferson Starship

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Jefferson Airplane!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2018)

----------


## Spechal

Airplane lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

lost cause

----------


## Avsha531

Lost lands

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Lost thought

----------


## Bogertophis

thought bubble

----------


## Spechal

Bubble butt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

butt butter

----------


## Craiga 01453

> butt butter


Ummm...huh?!?!


Maple butter

----------


## MasonC2K

Maple Syrup

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cough syrup

----------


## Turbo Serpent

cough up

----------


## Sonny1318

Up chuck

----------


## Bogertophis

shut up

----------


## Avsha531

Up town

----------


## MasonC2K

Cape Town

----------


## Turbo Serpent

down town

----------


## Craiga 01453

Slow down

----------


## Avsha531

Slow Ride (take it easy... :Stereo: )

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-05-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Ride dirty

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dirty martini

----------


## Turbo Serpent

dry martini

----------


## MasonC2K

Dry rub

----------


## Craiga 01453

Back rub

----------


## Turbo Serpent

back ache

----------


## Bogertophis

tooth ache

----------


## BR8080

tooth fairy

----------


## MasonC2K

Fairy Tail

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pony tail

----------


## MasonC2K

Pony Express

----------


## Craiga 01453

Express Delivery

----------


## Reinz

Special Delivery

----------


## Avsha531

Special olympics

----------


## Reinz

Summer Olympics

----------


## C.Marie

Summer love

----------


## Avsha531

Summer Fling

----------


## C.Marie

Quick fling

----------


## MasonC2K

Jessie Quick

----------


## C.Marie

Quick times

----------


## Turbo Serpent

high times

----------


## Slicercrush

High Noon

----------


## C.Marie

High rise

----------


## MasonC2K

Rise up

----------


## C.Marie

Up date

----------


## Bogertophis

shake up

----------


## C.Marie

Milk shake

----------


## Bogertophis

milk snake

----------


## BR8080

chocolate milk

----------


## Bogertophis

dark chocolate

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chocolate chip

----------


## MasonC2K

Potato chip

----------


## C.Marie

Apple chip

----------


## MasonC2K

Apple Cider

----------


## Avsha531

Hard Cider

----------


## Bogertophis

hard luck

----------


## MasonC2K

Hard Rock

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

rock hound

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rock hard

----------


## C.Marie

Hard head

----------


## Craiga 01453

Butt head

----------


## MasonC2K

Bubble Butt

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bubble wand

----------


## Bogertophis

bubble brain

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brain waves

----------


## Bogertophis

monster waves

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Monster energy

----------


## C.Marie

Solar energy

----------


## Bogertophis

solar plexus

----------


## C.Marie

Solar panels

----------


## BR8080

fence panels

----------


## Craiga 01453

Picket fence

----------


## Neal

titanium fence

----------


## C.Marie

Titanium battery

----------


## Craiga 01453

Battery life

----------


## Neal

life alert

----------


## C.Marie

Fire alert

----------


## Bogertophis

wild fire

----------


## C.Marie

Wild hearts

----------


## Neal

wild west

----------


## C.Marie

Wild cats

----------


## Bogertophis

cats meow

----------


## Craiga 01453

(One of my tournament hockey teams. We had the best logo ever!!)


Laser Cats

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Laser tag

----------


## Bogertophis

price tag

----------


## Craiga 01453

Discount price

----------


## C.Marie

Discount store

----------


## Bogertophis

deep discount

----------


## C.Marie

Deep end

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bitter end

----------


## Bogertophis

bitter cold

----------


## C.Marie

Cold feet

----------


## BR8080

cold steel

----------


## C.Marie

Steel toe

----------


## Bogertophis

toe jam

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Pearl jam

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018),_MasonC2K_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Pearl necklace

----------


## MasonC2K

Pearl drums

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Steel drums

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Steel Panther

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Panther paws

----------


## Bogertophis

panther chameleon

----------


## C.Marie

veiled chameleon

----------


## Bogertophis

veiled threat

----------


## C.Marie

Obscene threat

----------


## MasonC2K

Obscene gesture

----------


## Bogertophis

friendly gesture

----------


## MasonC2K

Friendly ghost

----------


## tttaylorrr

ghost face

----------


## C.Marie

Ghost stories

----------


## Bogertophis

children's stories

----------


## C.Marie

Children's toys

----------


## Bogertophis

Children's python

----------


## C.Marie

Reticulated python

----------


## Bogertophis

savu python

----------


## C.Marie

Macklots python

----------


## BR8080

carpet python

----------


## Bogertophis

python regius

----------


## MasonC2K

Python Programmer

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Computer programmer

----------


## C.Marie

Computer repair

----------


## Bogertophis

computer nerd

----------


## MasonC2K

Tri-lamb nerd

----------


## RickyNY

Tri-lamb fraternity

----------


## C.Marie

Fraternity house

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fraternity brother

----------


## Bogertophis

soul brother

----------


## MasonC2K

Blues Brother

----------


## Craiga 01453

Winter blues

----------


## Bogertophis

rhythm blues

----------


## Turbo Serpent

No rhythm

----------


## Bogertophis

rhythm method

----------


## C.Marie

Method acting

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad acting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad mood  :Mad:

----------


## Bogertophis

bad dog

----------


## Turbo Serpent

dog food

----------


## Bogertophis

hound dog

----------


## MasonC2K

Blood hound

----------


## Bogertophis

first blood

----------


## Turbo Serpent

world first

----------


## WNC

world domination

----------


## Craiga 01453

World record

----------


## Bogertophis

world cup

----------


## bcr229

Gold Cup

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gold band

----------


## Bogertophis

fools gold

----------


## C.Marie

Fools pride

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Pride parade

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Easter Parade

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter Island

----------


## SaltLife422

Greed Island (hopefully someone gets the reference)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Overwhelming greed

----------


## MasonC2K

Power overwhelming

----------


## Bogertophis

overwhelming beauty

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Stunning beauty

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Black  Beauty

----------


## Bogertophis

Taiwan beauty

----------


## Slicercrush

Page Turn

----------


## Bogertophis

turn coat

----------


## C.Marie

Winter coat

----------


## Bogertophis

arctic winter

----------


## MasonC2K

Arctic Monkeys

----------


## Craiga 01453

Arctic Freeze

----------


## C.Marie

Deep freeze

----------


## Bogertophis

freeze dried

----------


## MasonC2K

Dried paint

----------


## Turbo Serpent

lead paint

----------


## tttaylorrr

lead Zeppelin

----------


## Bogertophis

lead story

----------


## C.Marie

Lead role

----------


## MasonC2K

Role Model

----------


## C.Marie

Super model

----------


## Bogertophis

super sonic

----------


## C.Marie

Super Mario

----------


## Bogertophis

super eight

----------


## C.Marie

Eight ball

----------


## Bogertophis

ball python

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beach ball

----------


## C.Marie

Beach bum

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beach towel

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Hand towel

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

free hand

----------


## C.Marie

Free bird

----------


## Bogertophis

bird nest

----------


## Turbo Serpent

bird brain

----------


## Bogertophis

bird paradise

----------


## C.Marie

Lost paradise

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paradise Island

----------


## Bogertophis

corn island

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Deserted island

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Deserted building

----------


## Bogertophis

building permit

----------


## BR8080

building contact

----------


## Turbo Serpent

First contact

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Contact sport

----------


## Bogertophis

bad sport

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Bad touch 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bad breath

----------


## C.Marie

Deep breath

----------


## tttaylorrr

deep sea

----------


## C.Marie

Sea sick

----------


## Bogertophis

sea serpent

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sea creature

----------


## tttaylorrr

creature feature

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Double feature

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

seeing double

----------


## C.Marie

Double bubble

----------


## Bogertophis

bubble bath

----------


## C.Marie

Bath towel

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Bath bomb

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

cherry bomb

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bomb squad

----------


## MasonC2K

Suicide Squad

----------


## C.Marie

Squad leader

----------


## Craiga 01453

Point leader

----------


## C.Marie

Point broad

----------


## MasonC2K

Point Break

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-18-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Break dance

----------


## MasonC2K

Hamster Dance

----------


## Bogertophis

rat dance

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rat race

----------


## Bogertophis

dirty rat

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rat face

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

funny face

----------


## C.Marie

Funny fact

----------


## Bogertophis

funny bone

----------


## C.Marie

Bone yard

----------


## MasonC2K

Junk yard

----------


## Bogertophis

junk science

----------


## C.Marie

Science fiction

----------


## Bogertophis

rocket science

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rocket fuel

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Fuel line

----------


## Bogertophis

conga line

----------


## BR8080

conga beat

----------


## MasonC2K

Drum beat

----------


## Bogertophis

bass drum

----------


## C.Marie

Snare drum

----------


## MasonC2K

Snare trap

----------


## C.Marie

Mouse trap

----------


## Avsha531

Trap door

----------


## MasonC2K

Back door

----------


## C.Marie

Back scratch

----------


## Bogertophis

back ache

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Tooth ache

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

canine tooth

----------


## MasonC2K

Canine Unit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Measured unit

----------


## MasonC2K

Moon Unit

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Moon landing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

honey moon

----------


## Avsha531

clover honey

----------


## Bogertophis

clover leaf

----------


## tttaylorrr

leaf blower

----------


## Bogertophis

leaf spinach

----------


## MasonC2K

Popeye spinach

----------


## Bogertophis

spinach enchilada   :Chew:

----------


## C.Marie

Homemade enchiladas

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken enchiladas   (i'm getting SO hungry!  :Razz:  )

----------


## C.Marie

Roasted chicken

----------


## Avsha531

Roasted nuts 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Roasted marshmallows 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Marshmallow fluff

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-21-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

fluff pillows

----------


## MasonC2K

Throw pillows

----------


## Craiga 01453

Throw fists

----------


## C.Marie

Throw out

----------


## Craiga 01453

Out ranked

----------


## Bogertophis

strike out

----------


## MasonC2K

Strike Force

----------


## Avsha531

Force feed

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken feed

----------


## MasonC2K

Robot Chicken

----------


## Bogertophis

fried chicken

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pan fried

----------


## C.Marie

Peter Pan

----------


## Bogertophis

Peter Rabbit

----------


## C.Marie

Roger Rabbit

----------


## Bogertophis

white rabbit   :Rock on:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-22-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

White noise

----------


## Craiga 01453

Noise pollution

----------


## MasonC2K

At pollution

----------


## Bogertophis

water pollution

----------


## MasonC2K

Water bender

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Pipe bender

----------


## Bogertophis

pipe snake

----------


## MasonC2K

Solid Snake

----------


## C.Marie

Solid gold

----------


## Bogertophis

solid food

----------


## C.Marie

Fast food

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fast forward

----------


## Bogertophis

forward march

----------


## SaltLife422

Power forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

solar power

----------


## Craiga 01453

Solar eclipse

----------


## Bogertophis

solar plexus

----------


## bcr229

solar panel

----------


## BR8080

review panel

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Panel van

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

> Panel van
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Rape van

----------


## Craiga 01453

Delivery van

----------


## C.Marie

Delivery techniques

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pizza delivery

----------


## C.Marie

Pizza pie

----------


## Bogertophis

cherry pie

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pie chart

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

chart topper

----------


## Bogertophis

chart course

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

course correction

----------


## C.Marie

Grammar correction

----------


## Bogertophis

correction tape

----------


## C.Marie

Packing tape

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

magic tape

----------


## C.Marie

Magic trick

----------


## Bogertophis

trick pony

----------


## C.Marie

Pony show

----------


## MasonC2K

Little Pony

----------


## Bogertophis

shetland pony

----------


## C.Marie

Pony up

----------


## Bogertophis

up duct

----------


## C.Marie

Duct work

----------


## MasonC2K

Work out

----------


## BR8080

GET OUT   (in that demonic Amityville Horror voice LOL)

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Out side

(Does that count? Lolol)

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Side project

----------


## Bogertophis

reverse side

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Side out

----------


## Bogertophis

out take

----------


## C.Marie

Take two

----------


## Bogertophis

two cents

----------


## MasonC2K

Two Chains

----------


## Craiga 01453

Two feet

----------


## MasonC2K

Feet spray

----------


## Turbo Serpent

ocean spray

----------


## Bogertophis

ocean waves

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brain waves

----------


## MasonC2K

Brain games

----------


## Bogertophis

brain fart

----------


## Craiga 01453

Armpit fart

----------


## MasonC2K

Armpit hair

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-27-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

straight hair

----------


## MasonC2K

Straight shooter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jello shooter

----------


## MasonC2K

Jello pudding

----------


## C.Marie

Pudding pops

----------


## Bogertophis

Boston pops

----------


## Avsha531

Boston Beans

----------


## Bogertophis

Boston marathon

----------


## C.Marie

Movie marathon

----------


## Bogertophis

marathon runner

----------


## C.Marie

Table runner

----------


## Bogertophis

road runner  ("beep beep!"  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Turbo Serpent

road king

----------


## MasonC2K

King Nothing

----------


## Avsha531

King Baby

----------


## Bogertophis

king snake   :Snake:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Suicide king

----------


## Bogertophis

king rat

----------


## MasonC2K

Rat Pack

----------


## Bogertophis

rug rat

----------


## DSeese

Rug doctor

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Doctor Who

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Dr Feelgood

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-28-2018),_MasonC2K_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Doctor McCoy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Head doctor

----------


## Bogertophis

head hunter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Head shrink

----------


## MasonC2K

Shrink wrap

----------


## Turbo Serpent

caesar wrap

----------


## C.Marie

Ceaser salad

----------


## Bogertophis

potato salad

----------


## C.Marie

Potato chips

----------


## Bogertophis

couch potato

----------


## C.Marie

Couch cover

----------


## Bogertophis

camouflage cover

----------


## C.Marie

Camouflage clothing

----------


## MasonC2K

Women's clothing

----------


## Bogertophis

women's rights

----------


## C.Marie

Human rights

----------


## Bogertophis

human hair

----------


## BR8080

hair ball  :projectile:

----------


## C.Marie

Thinning hair

----------


## Bogertophis

hair shirt

----------


## MasonC2K

Shirt Tail

----------


## skydnay

Tail wind!

----------


## MasonC2K

Break Wind

----------


## Bogertophis

break dance   :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## C.Marie

Dance party

----------


## Bogertophis

birthday party

----------


## C.Marie

Birthday cake

----------


## Bogertophis

Chocolate cake

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Chocolate factory

----------


## BR8080

fear factory

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-30-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fear Factor

----------


## Bogertophis

fear flying

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flying ace

----------


## Bogertophis

flying squirrel

----------


## MasonC2K

Moosin' Squirrel

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flying squirrel

----------


## Bogertophis

flying tigers

----------


## MasonC2K

Bengal Tigers

----------


## Bogertophis

Bengal cat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cat nap

----------


## C.Marie

Nap time

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Adventure time

----------


## MasonC2K

Adventure quest

----------


## Bogertophis

vision quest

----------


## skydnay

Night vision

----------


## C.Marie

Night crawlers

----------


## Bogertophis

night lizard

----------


## C.Marie

Lizard tail

----------


## skydnay

Legless lizard

----------


## Bogertophis

lizard skin

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Four skin

----------


## C.Marie

Four square

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Center square

----------


## Bogertophis

square dance

----------


## MasonC2K

Dance Revolution

----------


## C.Marie

Dance off

----------


## Bogertophis

top off

----------


## C.Marie

Off key

----------


## skydnay

Skeleton key

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Skeleton tattoo

----------


## MasonC2K

Meaningful tattoo

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sleepless night

----------


## Bogertophis

From "Meaningful tattoo" to "sleepless night"?  Huh?

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-03-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Meaningful poo
(Aka a good morning)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> From "Meaningful tattoo" to "sleepless night"?  Huh?


Whoops...no clue  :Confused: 




> Meaningful poo
> (Aka a good morning)



Poo stain

----------


## Bogertophis

sweetcorn poo

----------


## bcr229

feed corn

----------


## Craiga 01453

Feed me!!!

----------


## skydnay

​Fight me!!

----------


## Bogertophis

rescue me?

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rescue rangers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## skydnay

Power Rangers!

----------


## Bogertophis

airborne rangers

----------


## C.Marie

Forest rangers

----------


## Bogertophis

redwood forest

----------


## SaltLife422

Rain forest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

rain tree

----------


## Bogertophis

freezing rain

----------


## C.Marie

Freezing cold

----------


## Bogertophis

common cold

----------


## BR8080

Common spelling

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Spelling error

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Error message

----------


## C.Marie

Voice message

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Secret message 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Secret secrets

----------


## Bogertophis

secret clearance

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Secret rendezvous

----------


## Bogertophis

top secret

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Top clearance

----------


## Bogertophis

overhead clearance

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Secrets overhead

----------


## Bogertophis

overhead light

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Light clearance

----------


## Craiga 01453

Clearance sale

----------


## Bogertophis

sale price

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Clearance price

----------


## Bogertophis

reasonable price

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Reasonable clearance

----------


## Tonald Drump

Clearance sale (too much shopping with mom )

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bargain sale

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bargain basement

----------


## MasonC2K

Haunted basement

----------


## Craiga 01453

Haunted memories

----------


## Bogertophis

frightful memories

----------


## MasonC2K

Implanted memories

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Implanted mammories

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2018),_MasonC2K_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Hahahaha! You're killing me!  :Very Happy: 

D-Cup mammories.

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Fill d-cup

----------


## Craiga 01453

Land fill

----------


## bcr229

Land Navigation

----------


## Bogertophis

navigation chart

----------


## Craiga 01453

Feeding chart

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Fart chart

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fart machine

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Beet machine

----------


## MasonC2K

Machine gun

----------


## Bogertophis

gun permit

----------


## bcr229

Gun Safe

----------


## BR8080

Love Gun

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-06-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Love muscle

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Muscle spasm

----------


## MasonC2K

Muscle mass

----------


## Bogertophis

mass migration

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black Mass

----------


## Bogertophis

black adder

----------


## MasonC2K

Puff adder

----------


## Craiga 01453

Puff pastry

----------


## MasonC2K

Pastry chef

----------


## C.Marie

Sushi chef

----------


## Bogertophis

chef salad

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Taco salad

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Taco seasoning

----------


## Craiga 01453

Taco cat

----------


## Bogertophis

cat dancing

----------


## C.Marie

Cat tails

----------


## Bogertophis

cat nap

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power nap

----------


## Bogertophis

power  fed

----------


## bcr229

Horse Power

----------


## Bogertophis

horse manure

----------


## jmcrook

Horse faced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

horse pucky

----------


## bcr229

draft horse

----------


## Bogertophis

draft dodger

----------


## C.Marie

Rough draft

----------


## Tonald Drump

Rough patch

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

rough rider

----------


## Craiga 01453

Easy Rider

----------


## Bogertophis

storm rider

----------


## C.Marie

Prefect storm

----------


## Bogertophis

thunder storm

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thunder buddies

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thunder buddies


Thunder Buddies (for life)

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

thunder road

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Gravel road

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

paved road

----------


## Bogertophis

road kill

----------


## C.Marie

Road rage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rage Against

----------


## MasonC2K

Rage Machine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fog machine

----------


## bcr229

Machine Code

----------


## Avsha531

Code Name

----------


## Craiga 01453

Code breaker

----------


## MasonC2K

Limit breaker

----------


## Bogertophis

circuit breaker

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Short circuit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Short circuit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Number 5 Alive!!!!


In response to "short circuit"

Short stack

----------


## Bogertophis

short timer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Old timer

----------


## Bogertophis

egg timer

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Egg head

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead head

----------


## Bogertophis

head librarian

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Butt head

----------


## MasonC2K

Head bang

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bang Bang!!

----------


## Bogertophis

bang drum

----------


## Avsha531

Drum machine

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

sewing machine

----------


## C.Marie

Sewing needle

----------


## Bogertophis

space needle

----------


## C.Marie

Space ship

----------


## MasonC2K

Space Balls

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beach balls

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Balls

----------


## Bogertophis

komodo dragon

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Warriors

----------


## C.Marie

Samurai warrior

----------


## MasonC2K

Afro Samurai

----------


## tttaylorrr

afro sheen

----------


## Bogertophis

Afro punk

----------


## C.Marie

Punk Rock

----------


## MasonC2K

Rock band

----------


## C.Marie

Rubber band

----------


## Bogertophis

rubber ducky

----------


## C.Marie

Baby ducky

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Baby poop

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

poop scoop

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Double scoop

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Double trouble

----------


## Bogertophis

trouble child

----------


## C.Marie

Child play

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Play ground

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Ground beef

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ground level

----------


## MasonC2K

Boss level

----------


## Bogertophis

level headed

----------


## bcr229

pig headed

----------


## C.Marie

Flat headed

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flat rate

----------


## C.Marie

Competitive rate

----------


## Bogertophis

competitive sports

----------


## C.Marie

Good sports

----------


## Bogertophis

sports car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Car trouble

----------


## MasonC2K

Tribble trouble

----------


## C.Marie

Trouble shooting

----------


## MasonC2K

Skeet shooting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Shooting blanks

----------


## Bogertophis

shooting stars

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Stars stripes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

zebra stripes

----------


## C.Marie

Zebra bee

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bee sting

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Bee hive

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

hive mind

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brilliant mind

----------


## Bogertophis

brilliant color

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Color blind

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

blind allegiance

----------


## MasonC2K

Legally blind

----------


## Bogertophis

legally drunk

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Drunk tank

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

water tank

----------


## MasonC2K

Water Boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad boy

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad Mojo

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Bad touch

----------


## tttaylorrr

touch up

----------


## Craiga 01453

Power up

----------


## Bogertophis

solar power

----------


## Sunnieskys

Power bank

----------


## MasonC2K

Guild bank

----------


## Craiga 01453

River bank

----------


## bcr229

river rock

----------


## Bogertophis

rock precipice

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rock salt

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

sea salt

----------


## C.Marie

Sea shore

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Sea shells

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Stuffed shells

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Stuffed pockets

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cargo pockets

----------

C.Marie (07-18-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Cargo ship

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Sunken Ship

----------


## Bogertophis

Crystal ship

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

crystal method

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crystal ball

----------


## Bogertophis

amethyst crystal

----------


## tttaylorrr

Crystal Gems!

----------


## MasonC2K

Dark Crystal

----------


## Bogertophis

dark intentions

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cruel intentions

----------

C.Marie (07-18-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Good intentions

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Good vibrations

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Good burger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Burger chain

----------


## MasonC2K

Alice Chain

----------


## Bogertophis

Ask Alice

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Ask Permission

----------


## MasonC2K

Folder permission

----------


## Bogertophis

permission slip

----------


## Turbo Serpent

nip slip

----------


## C.Marie

Nip tuck

----------


## Bogertophis

tuck roll

----------


## C.Marie

Pumpkin roll

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pumpkin patch

----------


## Bogertophis

pumpkin pie

----------


## C.Marie

Pie chart

----------


## Craiga 01453

Growth chart

----------


## Sunnieskys

Growth spurt

----------


## Bogertophis

malignant growth

----------


## MasonC2K

New growth

----------


## C.Marie

New Years

----------


## Bogertophis

light years

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Light saber

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

Star light

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

star bright

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bright light

----------


## MasonC2K

Rainbow Bright

----------


## C.Marie

Rainbow bridge

----------


## Bogertophis

London bridge

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bridge work

----------


## Bogertophis

work delay

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rain delay

----------


## Bogertophis

unforeseen delay

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Time delay

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

zulu time

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time card

----------


## C.Marie

Birthday card

----------


## Bogertophis

birthday suit

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Edgar suit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

suit yourself...

----------


## omglolchrisss

Treat yourself

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dog treat

----------


## C.Marie

Dog toys

----------


## Turbo Serpent

sex toys

----------


## Bogertophis

dog toys

----------


## Craiga 01453

Educational toys

----------


## Bogertophis

educational tours

----------


## BR8080

boat tours

----------


## Bogertophis

sail boat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paddle boat

----------


## Turbo Serpent

sail fish

----------


## Bogertophis

> Paddle boat


paddle fish

(Turbo Serpent, Craig beat you by seconds  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Damn... let's try again...

Sail fish

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fried fish

----------


## skydnay

Fried butter.


"*Fr**ied butter i**tself is nothing new  it debuted at the State Fair of Texas in 2009, and Paula Deen has her infamous fried butter balls.*"
Howdy, y'all.

----------


## Bogertophis

butter bean

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bean sprout

----------


## Bogertophis

bean soup

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Rock soup

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

noodle soup     (no, not that  :Snake:  kind of noodle,  :Surprised:  !)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rice noodle

----------


## Bogertophis

rice cake

----------


## BR8080

rice burner

----------


## Craiga 01453

Burner phone

----------


## skydnay

Banana phone! (boop boop ba-doop ba-doop!)

----------


## Bogertophis

banana split

----------


## BR8080

split shift

----------


## Bogertophis

gear shift

----------


## BR8080

ring gear

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ring rust

----------


## Bogertophis

ring tones

----------


## BR8080

storm tones (something we activate at the 911 center when a severe storm is coming)

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

Hail storm

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

hail mary

----------


## BR8080

mary mary (why ya buggin)

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-05-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crazy Mary

----------


## Bogertophis

Crazy  Heart   (Crazy from the Heart, comedy '91)

----------


## BR8080

cold heart

----------


## Bogertophis

cold sweat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweat pants (my favorite!)

----------


## Bogertophis

hot pants

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot Shots

----------


## Bogertophis

shots fired

----------


## MasonC2K

You're fired!

----------


## bcr229

You're Fired

----------


## Bogertophis

You're history!

----------


## MasonC2K

History Channel

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

YouTube channel  :Razz:

----------


## Bogertophis

channel surfing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wind surfing

----------


## Bogertophis

Wind Cave  (national park in S. Dakota)

----------


## BR8080

cave gecko

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bat cave

----------


## Avsha531

Man cave

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Man power

----------


## MasonC2K

Breaking wind

----------


## Bogertophis

> Man power


hydroelectric power

----------


## C.Marie

Flower power

----------


## Bogertophis

Cactus flower

----------


## C.Marie

Cactus thorns

----------


## bcr229

Thorn Birds

----------


## Bogertophis

Angry Birds   :Fight:

----------


## C.Marie

Angry drivers

----------


## Bogertophis

drivers license

----------


## MasonC2K

Fishing license

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fly fishing

----------


## Bogertophis

fly trap

----------


## BR8080

speed trap

----------


## Craiga 01453

Speed demon

----------


## C.Marie

Demon horns

----------


## GalaxyMom

Horns trumpeting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

trumpeting elephants

----------


## BR8080

elephants ear

----------


## MasonC2K

Ear wax

----------


## bcr229

candle wax

----------


## MasonC2K

Unity Candle

----------


## Bogertophis

candle eggs

----------


## MasonC2K

Easter eggs

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter Island

----------


## BR8080

Blue Island (city I grew up in south side Chicago)

----------


## MasonC2K

Blue Iguana

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Bayou

----------


## Bogertophis

blue whale

----------


## Reinz

Beached Whale

----------


## Bogertophis

pilot whale

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fighter pilot

----------


## bcr229

MMA Fighter

----------


## Reinz

MMA Ring

----------


## pretzelpretzel

ring pop

----------


## Reinz

Pop Rocks

----------


## MasonC2K

Soda Pop

----------


## Bogertophis

soda jerk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jerk chicken

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken egg

----------


## Reinz

Fertilized Egg

----------


## Craiga 01453

Egg white

----------


## Bogertophis

goose egg

----------


## BR8080

goose step

----------


## Craiga 01453

Twelve step

----------

_Reinz_ (08-17-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Step in

----------


## Bogertophis

step out

----------


## MasonC2K

And shake it all about. Oh wait wrong game. 

Get out

----------

_Avsha531_ (08-21-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Get Shorty

----------


## MasonC2K

Get Good

----------


## bcr229

Good Luck

----------


## Bogertophis

tough luck

----------


## BR8080

tough love

----------


## Bogertophis

Tough Mudder

----------


## MasonC2K

Tough Nails

----------


## Craiga 01453

Roofing nails

----------


## Bogertophis

toe nails

----------


## bcr229

big toe

----------


## C.Marie

Big hair

----------


## Bogertophis

big disaster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Disaster relief

----------


## MasonC2K

Pain relief

----------


## Bogertophis

pain management

----------


## BR8080

micro management

----------


## Avsha531

Micro chip

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Potato chip

----------


## Craiga 01453

Potato gnocchi

----------


## bcr229

Baked Potato

----------


## Bogertophis

couch potato

----------


## MasonC2K

Leather couch

----------


## Bogertophis

shoe leather

----------


## BR8080

shoe horn

----------


## MasonC2K

French horn

----------


## Bogertophis

French fries

----------


## MasonC2K

Chicken fries.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chicken Parmesan

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken dinner   (we always come back to food...  :Very Happy: )

----------


## MasonC2K

Dinner menu

----------


## bcr229

Main Menu

----------


## Bogertophis

water main

----------


## MasonC2K

Water park

----------


## Snakeydoodles

Water slide

----------


## Bogertophis

slide rule

----------


## SaltLife422

Rule book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Face Book

----------


## Avsha531

Face time

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Hammer time

----------


## Bogertophis

jack hammer

----------


## MasonC2K

Jack Daniels

----------


## Bogertophis

jack rabbit

----------


## bcr229

Rabbit Stew

----------


## Bogertophis

White Rabbit    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&authuser=0

----------


## MasonC2K

White Dwarf

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dwarf Caiman (one of my dream pets!)

----------


## Bogertophis

dwarf hamster

----------


## MasonC2K

Hamster Dance

----------


## Jus1More

Dance studio

----------


## Bogertophis

studio apartment

----------


## BR8080

apartment complex

----------


## Bogertophis

Paranoia Complex

----------


## BR8080

paranoia disorder

----------


## MasonC2K

Identity Disorder

----------


## Craiga 01453

Identity thief

----------


## MasonC2K

Art thief

----------


## Tonald Drump

Art critic

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

film critic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Film buff

----------


## sIeepymoon

film theory

----------


## Bogertophis

particle theory

----------


## MasonC2K

Game Theory

----------


## BR8080

game on

----------


## MasonC2K

Flame on!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flame thrower

----------


## MasonC2K

Eternal Flame

----------


## Bogertophis

Eternal Sunshine

----------


## bcr229

Liquid Sunshine

----------


## BR8080

liquid courage

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-29-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Liquid nitrogen

----------


## bcr229

nitrogen narcosis

----------


## MasonC2K

Nitrogen oxide

----------


## Bogertophis

iron oxide

----------


## Craiga 01453

Iron Horse

----------


## MasonC2K

War Horse

----------


## GpBp

World War

----------


## Bogertophis

World Peace

----------


## MasonC2K

Peace pipe.

----------


## Bogertophis

Peace Train

----------


## Craiga 01453

Peace rally

----------


## MasonC2K

Rally fries

----------


## bcr229

chicken fries

----------


## Bogertophis

Home Fries

----------


## MasonC2K

Home team

----------


## Craiga 01453

Team mascot

----------


## Bogertophis

swim team

----------


## MasonC2K

Dream Team

----------


## GpBp

_Team 10_

----------


## Bogertophis

Perfect 10

----------


## C.Marie

Perfect timing

----------


## Bogertophis

timing belt

----------


## MasonC2K

Championship belt

----------


## Bogertophis

black belt

----------


## cfd701

Belt buckle

----------


## Bogertophis

fan belt

----------


## BR8080

fan boy

----------


## MasonC2K

Ball boy

----------


## Bogertophis

tennis ball

----------


## MasonC2K

Tennis shoe

----------


## Bogertophis

tennis racket

----------


## Nz2500

noisy racket

----------


## Bogertophis

noisy neighbors

----------


## Craiga 01453

Upstairs nighbors

----------


## Jus1More

Walk upstairs

----------


## Bogertophis

sleep walk

----------


## BR8080

sleep study

----------


## MasonC2K

Study Group

----------


## C.Marie

Group hug :Group Hug:

----------


## tttaylorrr

group chat

----------


## Bogertophis

chit chat

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh chit

----------


## Bogertophis

oh yeah?

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh rats!

----------


## Bogertophis

tickling rats       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-84UJpYFRM

----------


## MasonC2K

Ghost Rats

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ghost story

----------


## MasonC2K

Toy Story

----------


## bcr229

Toy Box

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lunch Box

----------


## Bogertophis

lunch break

----------


## MasonC2K

Day break

----------


## Bogertophis

break glass

----------


## Coluber42

glass frog (look them up, they're wild!)

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-08-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Budweiser Frog.

----------


## BR8080

frog pull (it's a thing)

----------


## MasonC2K

Tractor pull

----------


## wingnut116

Green tractor

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Soylent green

----------


## BR8080

jolly green

----------


## wingnut116

Jolly roger

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Roger Rabbit

----------


## Bogertophis

rabbit hutch

----------


## BR8080

Starsky & Hutch

----------


## C.Marie

China hutch

----------


## Bogertophis

bone china

----------


## FayeGrimm

Bone meal

----------


## C.Marie

Happy meal

----------


## Bogertophis

happy birthday

----------


## Jus1More

Birthday cake

----------


## Bogertophis

cake frosting

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate cake

----------


## Craiga 01453

White chocolate

----------


## C.Marie

Dark chocolate

----------


## MasonC2K

Dark Knight

----------


## Craiga 01453

Knight Rider

----------

_MasonC2K_ (09-10-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Bike rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Mountain bike

----------


## Bogertophis

climb mountain

----------


## C.Marie

Mountain view

----------


## Bogertophis

mountain air

----------


## MasonC2K

Air Jordan

----------


## Bogertophis

air current

----------


## C.Marie

Current value

----------


## Bogertophis

direct current

----------


## FayeGrimm

Direct approach

----------


## Bogertophis

circuitous approach

----------


## C.Marie

Silently approach

----------


## FayeGrimm

Silently slumber

----------


## C.Marie

Slumber party

----------


## Craiga 01453

Slumber party

----------


## MasonC2K

Party Rockin'

----------


## Bogertophis

Halloween party

----------


## C.Marie

Halloween CANDY :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogertophis

candy apple

----------


## MasonC2K

Apple pie

----------


## Bogertophis

apple cider

----------


## BR8080

:cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:ens cider

----------


## MasonC2K

Censoredens media

----------


## Craiga 01453

Media frenzy

----------


## MasonC2K

Feeding frenzy

----------


## Bogertophis

feeding tube

----------


## C.Marie

Inner tube

----------


## Sonny1318

Inner circle

----------


## Bogertophis

Inner Peace

----------


## tttaylorrr

peace talks

----------


## Bogertophis

peace pipe

----------


## MasonC2K

Pipe wrench

----------


## Craiga 01453

Adjustable wrench

----------


## Bogertophis

Gut Wrench

----------


## Knowell

Gut Loaded

----------


## Bogertophis

loaded weapon

----------


## BR8080

lethal weapon

----------


## Bogertophis

lethal dose

----------


## tttaylorrr

small dose

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fatal dose

----------


## C.Marie

Fatal attraction

----------


## Bogertophis

carnival attraction

----------


## Craiga 01453

Carnival clown

----------


## Bogertophis

Carnival Cruise

----------


## Ronniex2

cruise control

----------


## Bogertophis

control freak

----------


## Craiga 01453

Freak flag

----------


## Bogertophis

Freak Show

----------


## BR8080

show time

----------


## Craiga 01453

Time travel

----------


## ErostheSnake

Travel agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

secret agent

----------


## ErostheSnake

Agent orange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Knowell

orange dream

----------


## Bogertophis

dream weaver

----------


## ErostheSnake

Weaver ants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Fire ants!   :Surprised:

----------


## ErostheSnake

Fire pit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

pit viper

----------


## ErostheSnake

Viper room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

viper venom

----------


## C.Marie

Anti venom

----------


## Bogertophis

venom donor

----------


## C.Marie

Organ donor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Church organ

----------


## C.Marie

Church service

----------


## Bogertophis

military service

----------


## Craiga 01453

Military vehicle

----------


## Bogertophis

all-terrain vehicle

----------


## C.Marie

All-terrain tires

----------


## Bogertophis

balloon tires

----------


## C.Marie

Balloon animals

----------


## Bogertophis

trial balloon

----------


## ErostheSnake

Catheter balloon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Catheter bag

----------


## Bogertophis

flight bag

----------


## ErostheSnake

Flight school 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

flight pattern

----------


## ErostheSnake

Flight deck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

supersonic flight

----------


## ErostheSnake

Supersonic hearing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

confirmation hearing

----------


## ErostheSnake

Hearing aid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

financial aid

----------


## C.Marie

Financial institutions

----------


## ErostheSnake

Mental institutions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Traceur

Mental health

----------


## ErostheSnake

Health nut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

nut butter

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-18-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Compound butter

----------


## ErostheSnake

Compound fracture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

organic compound

----------


## ErostheSnake

Compound sentence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

compound prescription

----------


## ErostheSnake

Prescription drugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

designer drugs

----------


## ErostheSnake

Designer clothes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

designer jeans

----------


## ErostheSnake

Denim jeans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

denim jacket

----------


## Traceur

Denim coat

----------


## ErostheSnake

Trench coat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

trench mouth

----------


## ErostheSnake

Trench foot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Traceur

Big foot

----------


## Bogertophis

big mistake!

----------


## Traceur

Big cat

----------


## ErostheSnake

Cat nip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Traceur

> Cat nip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cat nap

----------


## Bogertophis

carpet nap

----------


## Traceur

Power nap

----------


## ErostheSnake

Power tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Traceur

Super power

----------


## Bogertophis

Super bowl

----------


## BR8080

trench warfare

----------


## Craiga 01453

Trench coat

----------


## C.Marie

Winter coat

----------


## MasonC2K

Winter Soldier

----------


## Bogertophis

winter sports

----------


## ErostheSnake

Winter carnival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

carnival cruise

----------


## C.Marie

Carnival ride

----------


## Bogertophis

ride horseback

----------


## BR8080

sweet ride

----------


## Bogertophis

sweet hay

----------


## BR8080

hay loft

----------


## MasonC2K

Loft apartment

----------


## ErostheSnake

Apartment building 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Office building

----------


## ErostheSnake

Building blocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

brick building

----------


## ErostheSnake

Brick house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

brick road    (as in "follow the yellow..."  :Wink: )

----------


## C.Marie

Road work

----------


## Bogertophis

work out

----------


## C.Marie

Out going

----------


## Bogertophis

going rate

----------


## C.Marie

Flat rate

----------


## Bogertophis

mortgage rate

----------


## C.Marie

Mortgage payments

----------


## BR8080

loan payments

----------


## MasonC2K

Loan shark

----------


## Avsha531

Shark tank

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## ErostheSnake

Shark bait (oooo haha) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bait shop

----------


## MasonC2K

Turd bait

----------


## Bogertophis

rabbit turd

----------


## MasonC2K

Silly rabbit

----------


## Bogertophis

silly putty

----------


## Craiga 01453

Putty knife

----------


## ErostheSnake

Steak knife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

steak sauce

----------


## ErostheSnake

Spaghetti sauce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

spaghetti squash

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-22-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Butternut squash

----------


## BR8080

zucchini squash

----------


## Craiga 01453

Zucchini bread

----------


## C.Marie

Banana Bread :Razz:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Strawberry banana

----------


## Ditto

Strawberry seeds

----------


## Bogertophis

Strawberry Fields  (forever...)

----------


## Traceur

Corn fields

----------


## Bogertophis

corn flakes

----------


## Craiga 01453

(I hate myself for saying this, but...)


Snow flakes

----------

ErostheSnake (09-23-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

soap flakes

----------


## C.Marie

Dish soap

----------


## Bogertophis

dish dirt

----------


## C.Marie

Dirt devil

----------


## Bogertophis

devil worship

----------


## ErostheSnake

Idol worship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

American Idol

----------


## MasonC2K

American Bandstand

----------


## ErostheSnake

American flag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flag pole

----------


## Bogertophis

pole barn

----------


## ErostheSnake

Stripper pole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-25-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

paint stripper

----------


## ErostheSnake

Paint brush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Hair Brush

----------


## ErostheSnake

Hair lip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Lip fillers

----------


## Bogertophis

lip sync

----------


## MasonC2K

N Sync

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sync up

----------


## Bogertophis

buckle up

----------


## BR8080

buckle down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Belt buckle

----------


## ErostheSnake

Seat belt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

seat cover

----------


## C.Marie

Dust cover

----------


## Reinz

Dust Bunny

----------


## Bogertophis

dust bowl

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cereal bowl

----------


## Bogertophis

cereal grains

----------


## Reinz

Ancient Grains

----------


## BR8080

ancient aliens

----------


## MasonC2K

Aliens guy

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-27-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Guy Fieri

----------


## C.Marie

Guy pal

----------


## MasonC2K

Pen Pal

----------


## Craiga 01453

County pen

----------


## Bogertophis

pig pen

----------


## BR8080

porky pig

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pig roast

----------


## Bogertophis

roast beef

----------


## BR8080

beef sandwich (another awesome food from Portillo's in Chicago that I'll be enjoying in a few days)

----------


## MasonC2K

Knuckle Sandwich

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

knuckle down

----------


## MasonC2K

Down under

----------


## Bogertophis

down comforter

----------


## Craiga 01453

Down time

----------


## MasonC2K

Time Lord

----------


## Bogertophis

lunch time

----------


## MasonC2K

Lunch special

----------


## Bogertophis

detective special

----------


## MasonC2K

Pet Detective

----------


## Bogertophis

Pet Sounds

----------


## MasonC2K

Spooky sounds

----------


## Bogertophis

Spooky Tooth

----------


## MasonC2K

Shark tooth

----------


## Bogertophis

card shark

----------


## Avsha531

Loan shark 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Shark Tornado

----------


## purpleroan

tornado alley

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tornado warning

----------


## Reinz

Warning label

----------


## Bogertophis

tsunami warning

----------


## Reinz

Tsunami surfer

----------


## Bogertophis

tsunami wave

----------


## Reinz

Wave goodbye

----------


## VereMyth

Goodbye neighbor

----------


## Bogertophis

Goodbye Girl

----------


## MasonC2K

Tank Girl

----------


## Bogertophis

Shark Tank

----------


## Reinz

Shark teeth

----------


## Bogertophis

canine teeth

----------


## Reinz

Canine patrol

----------


## Bogertophis

canine distemper

----------


## Reinz

Distemper vaccine

----------


## ErostheSnake

Measles vaccine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

German Measles

----------


## Bogertophis

German chocolate

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate Envy

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate eclair

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate Truffles

----------


## Bogertophis

black truffles

----------


## Reinz

Black Rifle

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Manta

----------


## Reinz

Giant Manta

----------


## MasonC2K

Green Giant

----------


## Craiga 01453

Green thumb

----------


## MasonC2K

Thumb drive

----------


## Reinz

Sunday Drive

----------


## ErostheSnake

Sex drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

food drive

----------


## Reinz

Free Food

----------


## Bogertophis

free speech

----------


## Jus1More

Speech classes

----------


## GalaxyMom

Speech notes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Crib Notes

----------


## MasonC2K

Death Notes

----------


## ErostheSnake

Death threat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Threat level

----------


## Bogertophis

spirit level

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spirit animal

----------


## Michelle-07

quiet animal

----------


## Bogertophis

quiet power

----------


## ErostheSnake

Super power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super glue

----------


## Bogertophis

industrial glue

----------


## MasonC2K

Industrial Light

----------


## Bogertophis

neon light

----------


## MasonC2K

Neon god

----------


## Bogertophis

neon tetra

----------


## MasonC2K

Neon Genesis

----------


## Bogertophis

neon signs

----------


## MasonC2K

Warning signs

----------


## Bogertophis

visual signs

----------


## MasonC2K

Visual Studio

----------


## Craiga 01453

Recording studio

----------


## Bogertophis

dance studio    :Dance:

----------


## Jus1More

Dance hall

----------


## ErostheSnake

Dance moves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Night Moves

----------


## ErostheSnake

Night shift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

stick shift

----------


## MasonC2K

Joy stick

----------


## Bogertophis

walking stick

----------


## MasonC2K

Walking Dead

----------


## Bogertophis

race walking            https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1sxFgTUbWo

----------


## Craiga 01453

Human race

----------


## Bogertophis

human hair

----------


## Ditto

Hair ball

----------


## Bogertophis

billiard ball

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Ball

----------


## Justin83

Fire ball

----------


## Bogertophis

cannon fire

----------


## MasonC2K

Fire Mage

----------


## Justin83

Bush fire

----------


## Bogertophis

fire alarm

----------


## Craiga 01453

Alarm clock

----------


## Justin83

Grandfather clock

----------


## MasonC2K

Doomsday clock

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cuckoo clock

----------


## Bogertophis

Sterile Cuckoo

----------


## bcr229

sterile saline

----------


## Craiga 01453

Saline solution

----------


## Bogertophis

equitable solution

----------


## MasonC2K

Proposed solution

----------


## Bogertophis

proposed contract

----------


## MasonC2K

Contract Killer

----------


## Bogertophis

expand contract

----------


## Reinz

Expand knowledge

----------


## Craiga 01453

Infinite knowledge

----------


## Bogertophis

infinite universe

----------


## Reinz

Mister Universe

----------


## tttaylorrr

steven universe!

----------


## Bogertophis

political universe

----------


## bcr229

political hack

----------


## Bogertophis

computer hack

----------


## Reinz

Computer geek

----------


## Bogertophis

tech geek

----------


## BR8080

tech talk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pillow talk

----------


## Bogertophis

feather pillow

----------


## ErostheSnake

Pillow sham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Political sham

----------


## BR8080

shim sham

----------


## Reinz

Door shim

----------


## MasonC2K

Fire Door

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fire fighter

----------


## MasonC2K

Street Fighter

----------


## bcr229

Street Sign

----------


## jmcrook

Street tacos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

beef tacos

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beef broth

----------


## Bogertophis

vegetable broth

----------


## CALM Pythons

Vegetable soup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Chicken Soup

----------


## BR8080

funky chicken

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-23-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken pox

----------


## MasonC2K

Robot Chicken

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fried chicken

----------


## MasonC2K

Kentucky Fried

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kentucky bourbon

----------


## Bogertophis

Kentucky bluegrass

----------


## MasonC2K

Bluegrass festival

----------


## Bogertophis

trout festival   (fishing is a big thing around here, but it's not the fish that are partying... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## tttaylorrr

rainbow trout

----------


## Bogertophis

double rainbow

----------


## tttaylorrr

rainbow road

----------


## Bogertophis

rainbow connection

----------


## tttaylorrr

internet connection

----------


## Bogertophis

love connection

----------


## tttaylorrr

love lockdown

----------


## Bogertophis

prison lockdown

----------


## MasonC2K

Prison Break

----------


## sIeepymoon

Break up

----------


## MasonC2K

Step Up

----------


## BR8080

move up

----------


## Bogertophis

move out

----------


## Craiga 01453

Space out

----------


## MasonC2K

Inner Space

----------


## Craiga 01453

Inner beauty

----------


## MasonC2K

Beauty Pageant

----------


## Bogertophis

Beauty snake

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beauty queen

----------


## Bogertophis

drag queen

----------


## Jus1More

Drag race

----------


## Craiga 01453

Race track

----------


## Bogertophis

off track

----------


## Craiga 01453

Train track

----------


## Bogertophis

train wreck

----------


## MasonC2K

Crazy Train (all aboard!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-29-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crazy Mary

----------


## MasonC2K

Bloody Mary

----------


## Bogertophis

Mary Hartman (Mary Hartman!)   :Very Happy:

----------


## bcr229

Mary Jane

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-30-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Queen Mary

----------


## MasonC2K

Killer Queen (Dynamite with a laser beam!)

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-30-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-30-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-07-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Serial Killer

----------


## bcr229

Serial Port

----------


## MasonC2K

Port Land

----------


## Bogertophis

port wine

----------


## MasonC2K

Wine House

----------


## bcr229

White Wine

----------


## Bogertophis

Charlie White

----------


## MasonC2K

White Boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boy toy

----------


## bcr229

Toy Soldier

----------


## MasonC2K

Toy Story

----------


## Bogertophis

toy poodle

----------


## bcr229

Standard Poodle

----------


## Craiga 01453

Standard transmission

----------


## MasonC2K

Manual transmission

----------


## Bogertophis

data transmission

----------


## MasonC2K

Commander Data - "In the event of a water landing, I have been designed to serve as a flotation device."

----------


## Bogertophis

naval commander

----------


## bcr229

Naval Academy

----------


## Bogertophis

naval jelly

----------


## Craiga 01453

Jelly belly

----------


## Bogertophis

jelly beans

----------


## Jus1More

Black beans

----------


## Bogertophis

refried beans

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic beans

----------


## Bogertophis

Magic Bus

----------


## MasonC2K

Short Bus

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

short circuit

----------


## bcr229

Electric Circuit

----------


## Bogertophis

circuit training

----------


## MasonC2K

Training class

----------


## Craiga 01453

High class

----------


## Bogertophis

mile high

----------


## Craiga 01453

High school

----------


## MasonC2K

Sky High

----------


## Bogertophis

High Anxiety

----------


## Craiga 01453

High life

----------


## Bogertophis

abundant life

----------


## MasonC2K

Life Force

----------


## Bogertophis

force feed

----------


## Justin83

Centrifugal force

----------


## Bogertophis

work force

----------


## Justin83

Work sucks

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-12-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Dirty Work

----------


## Bogertophis

dirty dancing

----------


## Justin83

Dancing queen

----------


## MasonC2K

Dancing Machine (Watch me get down!)

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-13-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

Disco Dancing

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Disco inferno

----------


## Craiga 01453

Disco ball

----------


## Bogertophis

Disco Fever

----------


## bcr229

Buck Fever

----------


## Bogertophis

spring fever

----------


## MasonC2K

Cowbell Fever

----------


## BR8080

more cowbell

----------

_MasonC2K_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

More bacon

----------


## Justin83

Sizzling bacon

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sizzling fajitas

----------


## Justin83

Sizzling beachbum

----------


## Jus1More

Cute beachbum

----------


## BR8080

cute kid

----------


## Justin83

Goat kid

----------


## Craiga 01453

Goat cheese

----------


## Justin83

Cheddar cheese

----------


## MasonC2K

Grilled cheese

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-19-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cheese cloth

----------


## Justin83

Touching cloth

----------


## Bogertophis

cotton cloth

----------


## Justin83

Cotton mouth

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Loud mouth

----------


## MasonC2K

Loud speaker

----------


## BR8080

guest speaker

----------


## Highyeena

Bass Speaker

----------


## Bogertophis

bass boat

----------


## Justin83

Banana boat

----------


## Craiga 01453

Banana split

----------


## Bogertophis

split decision

----------


## Craiga 01453

Decision maker

----------


## Bogertophis

female maker

----------


## Jus1More

Female snake

----------


## Bogertophis

snake venom

----------


## MasonC2K

Venom Symbiote

----------


## Bogertophis

venom donor

----------


## BR8080

organ donor

----------


## bcr229

blood donor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blood orange

----------


## MasonC2K

Orange Dream

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream Weaver

----------


## Bogertophis

dream sequence

----------


## nightscavenger

Lucid Dream

----------


## MasonC2K

Lucid nightmare

----------


## RickyNY

Lucid moment

----------


## nightscavenger

Dumbfounded moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

senior moment

----------


## nightscavenger

Senior skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Senior partner

----------


## nightscavenger

Senior Member 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Members Only

----------


## RickyNY

Only friends

----------


## MR Snakes

she said......

----------


## Bogertophis

> she said......


Um, no... :Wag of the finger:   That's not how this is done.  One of your words either had to be 'only' or 'friends'   :Wink:

----------

_MR Snakes_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Um, no...  That's not how this is done.  One of your words either had to be 'only' or 'friends'


But it was sooooooo good! Sorry


friends always

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-27-2018)

----------


## nightscavenger

Brothers always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

big brother

----------


## nightscavenger

> big brother


Forgot the s on brothers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Forgot the s on brothers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Geebus, I can't win here!


Smothers Brothers

----------


## nightscavenger

> Geebus, I can't win here!
> 
> 
> Smothers Brothers




Buster Brothers

----------


## MR Snakes

Buster Brown

----------


## nightscavenger

Brown Turd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Moose Turd...............popular up my way!

----------


## nightscavenger

Weird Turd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Weird Austin

----------


## nightscavenger

> Weird Austin


Wanna be friends......

Austin Powers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Steve Austin

----------


## nightscavenger

Steve Urkel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Steve Who?

----------


## nightscavenger

Who You 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

You Who

----------


## nightscavenger

You are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

are what?

----------


## nightscavenger

Are Friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

good friends

----------


## nightscavenger

> good friends


Awe 


Good Night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night job

----------


## MR Snakes

good night

----------


## RickyNY

Night surfing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Crowd surfing

----------


## MR Snakes

crowd funding

----------


## MasonC2K

IT Crowd

----------


## nightscavenger

Crowd Killer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Killer Bee

----------


## nightscavenger

Killer Clown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Killer Queen

----------


## MR Snakes

psycho killer

----------


## MasonC2K

Psycho Social

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-28-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

social pariah

----------


## MR Snakes

social media

----------


## RickyNY

Media outlet

----------


## DPlant

media player

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hockey player

----------


## RickyNY

Hockey stick

----------


## nightscavenger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

hockey puck

----------


## nightscavenger

Puck It 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Cousin It

----------


## MR Snakes

Blew It

----------


## DebbieDecker

Blew Up

----------


## nightscavenger

Up Yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Way up

----------


## nightscavenger

Up There 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Up where?

----------


## Bogertophis

lawyer up

----------


## MR Snakes

crooked lawyer

----------


## nightscavenger

Crooked Look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

look ahead

----------


## Bogertophis

danger ahead

----------


## MR Snakes

apparent danger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stranger danger

----------


## Bogertophis

Stranger Things

----------

_MasonC2K_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

bad things

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad mood

----------


## nightscavenger

Mood Swing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

swing town

----------


## Bogertophis

tire swing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rope swing

----------


## MasonC2K

Nylon rope

----------


## nightscavenger

Rope Twist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

rope a'dope

----------


## Bogertophis

licorice rope

----------


## nightscavenger

Licorice Flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Flavor saver

----------


## MR Snakes

super saver

----------


## MasonC2K

Money Saver

----------


## nightscavenger

Money Honey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Honey Honey

----------


## Bogertophis

honey badger

----------


## MR Snakes

Wisconsin Badger

----------


## nightscavenger

Badger Lover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hot lover

----------


## nightscavenger

> hot lover


Oh yeah baby

Lover Boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Eighties band

----------


## Nuzum1978

Gone ham

----------


## nightscavenger

> Eighties band





> Gone ham


Its a add or drop a word guys lol. Cant change both words lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-30-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

What the H*ll is Gone Ham anyway???


Messed Up

----------


## MasonC2K

Fired up!

----------


## MR Snakes

up yours :Handshake:

----------


## nightscavenger

In Yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DebbieDecker

you in?

----------


## MR Snakes

in what?

----------


## Craiga 01453

In luck

----------


## Bogertophis

outa luck

----------


## MR Snakes

bad luck

----------


## nightscavenger

Such Luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dumb luck

----------


## nightscavenger

Dumb Waffle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Waffle House

----------


## nightscavenger

YES!!! 

Waffle Cone



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

waffle iron

----------


## nightscavenger

Iron Man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

man child

----------


## DebbieDecker

child development

----------


## WhompingWillow

Arrested Development

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

recently arrested

----------


## DebbieDecker

not recently

----------


## Bogertophis

not recognizable

----------


## MR Snakes

not home

----------


## Bogertophis

home improvement

----------


## MR Snakes

phone home

----------


## Bogertophis

phone booth  (do they still exist? lol...)

----------


## MR Snakes

yes....very rare though



phone call

----------


## Bogertophis

duty call

----------


## nightscavenger

> duty call


Call Democrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

call center

----------


## nightscavenger

Democratic center 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

shopping center

----------


## MR Snakes

shopping mall

----------


## nightscavenger

Police Mall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

police department

----------


## Bogertophis

police weapons

----------


## Ditto

Weapons master

----------


## MR Snakes

master baiter

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Trap baiter

----------


## Bogertophis

shoot trap

----------


## DebbieDecker

photo shoot

----------


## Bogertophis

passport photo

----------


## DebbieDecker

passport verification

----------


## MR Snakes

signature verification

----------


## Justin83

Fake signature

----------


## MR Snakes

fake news

----------


## Bogertophis

fake apology

----------


## Justin83

Fake rolex

----------


## Bogertophis

fake interest

----------


## MR Snakes

interest rate

----------


## Craiga 01453

High interest

----------


## bcr229

High Spirits

----------


## Justin83

High people

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

No people

----------


## Bogertophis

annoying people

----------


## dr del

Unaware people

----------


## Bogertophis

obtuse people

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Ignorant people

----------


## Bogertophis

people magazine

----------


## MR Snakes

gun magazine

----------


## Bogertophis

temperature gun

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Gun clip  :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

machine gun

----------


## Bogertophis

gun silencer

----------


## MR Snakes

tommy gun

----------


## Bogertophis

gun safety

----------


## MR Snakes

safety dance


https://youtu.be/AjPau5QYtYs

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Greek dance

----------


## MR Snakes

Greek gyro

----------


## Bogertophis

Greek island

----------


## MR Snakes

Fantasy Island

----------


## BR8080

final fantasy

----------


## DebbieDecker

final exam

----------


## BR8080

eye exam

----------


## DebbieDecker

Stink eye

----------


## BR8080

LMAO (stink eye)


pink eye

----------

DebbieDecker (12-03-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

black eye

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Black gun

----------


## MR Snakes

black beans

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic beans

----------


## MR Snakes

cool beans

----------


## MasonC2K

Cool Runnings

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-03-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cool dude

----------


## MR Snakes

dude perfect

----------

_MasonC2K_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

perfect storm

----------


## MasonC2K

Blade Storm!

----------


## purpleroan

blade morph

----------


## MasonC2K

Morph Market

----------


## Bogertophis

open market

----------


## Craiga 01453

Open sesame!!  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

sesame buns

----------


## DebbieDecker

buns recipe

----------


## Bogertophis

sticky buns

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Sticky fingers

----------


## Bogertophis

bony fingers

----------


## RickyNY

chicken fingers

----------


## Bogertophis

fingers crossed

----------


## Jus1More

Crossed legged

----------


## MR Snakes

one legged

----------


## Bogertophis

peg legged

----------


## MR Snakes

square peg

----------


## Bogertophis

square root

----------


## MR Snakes

root beer

----------


## Bogertophis

bare root

----------


## MR Snakes

bare naked

----------


## Bogertophis

naked ladies     (don't get excited, these are actual flowers!  https://homeguides.sfgate.com/plant-...ies-72891.html)   :Very Happy:

----------


## MR Snakes

> naked ladies     (don't get excited, these are actual flowers!  https://homeguides.sfgate.com/plant-...ies-72891.html)


I hear you with ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


ladies room

----------


## Bogertophis

ladies night  /  Ladies Night

----------


## BR8080

(The) Night Rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Knight Rider (you know I won't pass up making a pop culture reference).

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Easy Rider

----------


## MR Snakes

pine rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Twin Pine

----------


## Bogertophis

Lone Pine

----------


## MasonC2K

Lone Wolf

----------


## MR Snakes

Lone Ranger

----------


## DebbieDecker

forest ranger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Park ranger

----------


## Bogertophis

national park

----------


## RickyNY

National pride

----------


## Bogertophis

national embarrassment

----------


## Reinz

Family Embarrassment

----------


## MR Snakes

Family Feud

----------


## Bogertophis

extended family

----------


## Reinz

Extended Vacation

----------


## MasonC2K

Christmas Vacation

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Christmas grinch

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-05-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Christmas Eve

----------


## MasonC2K

Merry Christmas!

----------


## Bogertophis

Christmas overkill ........................Like the way Hallmark channel starts running Christmas movies in the summer!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## RickyNY

Security overkill

----------


## Bogertophis

National Security

----------


## MasonC2K

Security System

----------


## RickyNY

System failure

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Social failure

----------


## MasonC2K

Social network

----------


## Craiga 01453

Food Network

----------


## MR Snakes

Food City

----------


## DebbieDecker

city morgue

----------


## MasonC2K

City Slickers

----------


## Craiga 01453

City folk

----------


## MR Snakes

City Perk

----------


## MasonC2K

Perk Avenue

----------


## Bogertophis

Park Place

----------


## RickyNY

Park rules

----------


## MasonC2K

Perk Avenue -> Park Place

o.o




> Park rules


Majority rules

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-06-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

broken rules

----------


## Craiga 01453

Broken record

----------


## Bogertophis

> Perk Avenue -> Park Place
> 
> o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Majority rules


sorry, misread   :Embarassed:

----------


## MR Snakes

silent majority

----------


## MasonC2K

broken rules --> Broken record = OK --> silent majority = Not OK

Skipping last entry.  :Razz: 

Record setter.

----------


## MR Snakes

world record

----------


## MasonC2K

Wayne's World

----------


## Bogertophis

world peace

----------


## bcr229

peace offering

----------


## Bogertophis

peace officer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Petty officer

----------


## tttaylorrr

officer down

----------


## Bogertophis

down comforter

----------


## MR Snakes

man down

----------


## Bogertophis

get down

----------


## MR Snakes

hand down

----------


## Bogertophis

hand gesture

----------


## MR Snakes

hand down

----------


## Bogertophis

> hand down


you already said that... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

man down

----------


## MR Snakes

> you already said that...


https://youtu.be/kcvwCn7DwDY

----------


## Reinz

Down Boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Boy band

----------


## MR Snakes

Boy George

----------


## Reinz

By George

----------


## MR Snakes

George Harrison

----------


## Reinz

Curious George

----------


## MR Snakes

curious snek :Snake:

----------


## Bogertophis

curious obsession

----------


## BR8080

obsession disorder

----------


## Reinz

Order Disorder

----------


## MR Snakes

back order

----------


## Craiga 01453

Back massage

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Back talk

----------


## MR Snakes

back draft

----------


## Bogertophis

draft board

----------


## MR Snakes

dart board

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cork board

----------


## Bogertophis

wine cork

----------


## MR Snakes

wine cellar

----------


## Bogertophis

root cellar

----------


## Sonny1318

Root canal

----------


## MR Snakes

Panama Canal

----------


## Reinz

Panama Red

----------


## Bogertophis

red tide

----------


## MR Snakes

Red Skelton

----------


## RickyNY

Red Baron

----------


## MR Snakes

lousy pizza

----------


## Bogertophis

> lousy pizza


 :Wag of the finger:    FWIW, I agree (disgusting pizza), but you didn't use either word from previous post...go to your room!   :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Red Baron


red wine

----------


## MR Snakes

> FWIW, I agree (disgusting pizza), but you didn't use either word from previous post...go to your room!  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red wine


wine tasting

----------


## Bogertophis

sweet tasting

----------


## MR Snakes

sweet tooth

----------


## Bogertophis

canine tooth

----------


## MR Snakes

saber tooth

----------


## Bogertophis

tooth fairy

----------


## RickyNY

Fairy tales

----------


## WhompingWillow

Tall tales

----------


## RickyNY

Tall building

----------


## BR8080

building code

----------


## MasonC2K

Code Cracker

----------


## MR Snakes

Cracker Jacks

----------


## Bogertophis

saltine cracker

----------


## MasonC2K

Cracker Barrel

----------


## Bogertophis

soda cracker

----------


## MasonC2K

Soda Pop

----------


## MR Snakes

soda fountain

----------


## MasonC2K

Fountain City

----------


## MR Snakes

Yuba City

----------


## MasonC2K

Rock City

----------


## MR Snakes

rock hound

----------


## MasonC2K

Core hound

----------


## Bogertophis

Pharaoh hound

----------


## MR Snakes

hound dog

----------


## Bogertophis

dog house

----------


## MR Snakes

house boat

----------


## Bogertophis

dome house

----------


## MR Snakes

Astro  Dome

----------


## Bogertophis

chrome dome

----------


## MR Snakes

homer dome

----------


## Bogertophis

Homer Simpson

----------


## MR Snakes

Homer Lang

----------


## Bogertophis

Lang design

----------


## MR Snakes

design by  :Snake:

----------


## MasonC2K

By George...

----------


## MR Snakes

George Plimpton

----------


## MasonC2K

Curious George

----------


## MR Snakes

curious snek

----------


## Bogertophis

curious raccoon

----------


## MR Snakes

raccoon dog

----------


## RickyNY

Dog hair

----------


## Reinz

Hair Gone

----------


## MasonC2K

Gone home

----------


## Craiga 01453

Home body

----------


## MR Snakes

body builder

----------


## Bogertophis

home builder

----------


## MR Snakes

home wrecker

----------


## RickyNY

Home invasion

----------


## MR Snakes

home alone

----------


## Reinz

Alone again

----------


## MR Snakes

come again?

----------


## Reinz

How come?

----------


## tttaylorrr

how cool!

----------


## MR Snakes

cool beans

----------


## Bogertophis

chili beans

----------


## Reinz

Chili weather

----------


## Bogertophis

chili pepper        (chili weather?  or "chilly" weather... :Wink: )

----------


## MasonC2K

Habanero Pepper

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Chocolate habanero

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate Factory

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chocolate pudding

----------


## MasonC2K

Pudding Pop

----------


## MR Snakes

Pop Gun

----------


## MasonC2K

Top Gun

----------


## MR Snakes

mountain top

----------


## Bogertophis

snowy mountain

----------


## Timelugia

Rocky Mountain

----------


## Bogertophis

rocky road

----------


## MR Snakes

Rocky Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Top Chef

----------


## MR Snakes

Master Chef

----------


## BR8080

Master (of) Puppets

----------


## Bogertophis

chess master

----------


## MR Snakes

Chess board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Battle Chess (You are probably old and geeky like me if you remember that).

----------


## Craiga 01453

Battle scar

----------


## MR Snakes

Scar Face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Face Off

----------


## MR Snakes

Off sides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

buzz off

----------


## Jus1More

Buzz head

----------


## MR Snakes

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## Bogertophis

Buzz Aldrin

----------


## RickyNY

Buzz Osborne

----------


## MR Snakes

Ozzy Osborne

----------


## Toad37

British

----------


## Bogertophis

> British


 :Wag of the finger:   Invalid...you gotta keep one of the previous words and then ADD one (that also makes sense & goes together).  Try again...

----------


## Bogertophis

Osborne brothers

----------


## MR Snakes

Smothers Brothers

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-13-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Allman brothers

----------


## MR Snakes

Greg Allman

----------


## Bogertophis

Greg Brown

----------


## MR Snakes

brown gravy

----------


## Bogertophis

wavy gravy

----------


## MR Snakes

wavy byebye

----------


## MasonC2K

Wavy Lays

----------


## MR Snakes

Lays chips

----------


## RickyNY

Aspen chips

----------


## Bogertophis

buffalo chips  :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-15-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

Buffalo wings

----------


## Bogertophis

condor wings

----------


## MR Snakes

chicken wings

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken soup

----------


## MR Snakes

soup kitchen

----------


## Bogertophis

kitchen stove

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gas stove

----------


## RickyNY

Gas leak

----------


## Bogertophis

security leak

----------


## MR Snakes

mall security

----------


## RickyNY

Mall parking

----------


## Bogertophis

free parking

----------


## MR Snakes

free ride

----------


## RickyNY

Police car

----------


## MR Snakes

loud siren

----------


## RickyNY

Fire alarm

----------


## MR Snakes

building burning

----------


## RickyNY

Black smoke

----------


## Jellybeans

Swimming pool !!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mountain lake

----------


## RickyNY

Lake Erie

----------


## MR Snakes

Great Lakes

----------


## Jellybeans

Amazon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Google

----------


## Jellybeans

Lol wrong Amazon
But ok. -- Bing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Ask Jeeve's

----------


## Reinz

Wow, so many confused posts  :Very Happy: 

this is add one drop one, not word association  :Smile: 


Burglar Alarm

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Wow, so many confused posts 
> 
> this is add one drop one, not word association 
> 
> 
> Burglar Alarm


Burgler bars

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

candy bars

----------


## Jellybeans

Candy canes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

white canes

----------


## Jellybeans

White snakes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snakes alive

----------


## Jellybeans

Rattle snakes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

rattle brats

----------


## Reinz

Rattle Trap

----------


## Jellybeans

Bear trap

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Beer brats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Bear trap
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


dancing bear

----------


## MR Snakes

Dancing fool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

dancing queen

----------


## MR Snakes

Dancing babe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Hey babe

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hey hun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Hun bun

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Man bun (lol)

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Man stuff

----------


## Bogertophis

man cave

----------


## Toad37

Bat cave

----------


## Bogertophis

bat crazy

----------


## MR Snakes

Ding bat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018)

----------


## Jellybeans

Ding dong

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ring ding

----------


## Bogertophis

ring bell

----------


## RickyNY

Bell tower

----------


## Bogertophis

cell tower

----------


## Jellybeans

Cell phone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

phone home

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## Jellybeans

Home alone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

alone again

----------


## Jellybeans

Once again

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

just once

----------


## Jellybeans

Just dance

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Lets dance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Dance alone

----------


## Jellybeans

Alone listless

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Listless people

----------


## MR Snakes

dumb people

----------


## Jellybeans

Dumb founded

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dumb luck

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Bad luck

----------


## MR Snakes

what luck???

----------


## RickyNY

Beginners luck

----------


## MR Snakes

pot luck

----------


## RickyNY

Crock pot

----------


## MR Snakes

Pot head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

honey pot

----------


## MR Snakes

Honey yum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

honey bear

----------


## MR Snakes

Yogi Bear

----------


## Bogertophis

grizzly bear

----------


## MR Snakes

black bear

----------


## Bogertophis

bear children

----------


## MR Snakes

bear market

----------


## Craiga 01453

Market value

----------


## MR Snakes

Market Basket

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Market Basket


(You're definitely a New Englander with that reply)

Picnic Basket

----------


## MR Snakes

basket case

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Twelve-hundred case  :ROFL:

----------


## MR Snakes

> Twelve-hundred case


Huh???


closed case

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-17-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Sportster engine case....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

Cold Case

----------


## MR Snakes

> Sportster engine case....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Cold Case


Got it



beer case

----------


## Jellybeans

Basket case

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter basket

----------


## MR Snakes

Easter eggs

----------


## Bogertophis

snake eggs   :Smile:

----------


## MR Snakes

snake eyes

----------


## Bogertophis

crossed eyes

----------


## RickyNY

Snake oil

----------


## MR Snakes

coconut oil

----------


## Bogertophis

> Snake oil


 :Wag of the finger: 




> coconut oil


 :Wag of the finger: 

It was "crossed eyes" up to you...add one, drop one...

----------


## MR Snakes

> It was "crossed eyes" up to you...add one, drop one...


Dude, I was just following the last post. You can't expect people to scroll back several posts!

- - - Updated - - -

So what's the next words there chief?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Basket case
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Duplicate..... Go sit in the corner for 30 minutes

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Snake oil





> coconut oil


You two get a chair and hit the corner too  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> crossed eyes


Crossed bones

----------


## MR Snakes

crossed paths

----------


## MR Snakes

criss crossed

----------


## Jellybeans

Crossed signals

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mixed signals

----------


## Jellybeans

Mixed nuts

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mixed up

----------


## Bogertophis

lawyer up

----------


## MR Snakes

expensive lawyer

----------


## Bogertophis

expensive morph

----------


## RickyNY

Expensive toy

----------


## Ditto

Toy store

----------


## MR Snakes

Toy Story

----------


## Bogertophis

toy train

----------


## MR Snakes

Runaway train 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

Potty train

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

train conductor

----------


## Bogertophis

orchestra conductor

----------


## MR Snakes

Mr. Conductor

----------


## Jellybeans

Mr Roboto

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Mr. Mister

----------


## Jellybeans

Mr Tibbs

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Mr. Pibb

----------


## Jellybeans

Mr Ed

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

"Ed, boy!"

----------


## Jellybeans

Boy George

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

George Washington 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Denzel Washington

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Washington Carver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Wood carver

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Petrified wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

petrified forest

----------


## Toad37

Forest Gump

----------


## Jellybeans

Bubba Gump

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bubba Smith

----------


## MR Snakes

John Smith

----------


## Jellybeans

John Doe

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

John Hancock

----------


## Jellybeans

Herbie Hancock

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hancock Point

----------


## Jellybeans

Point Blank

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Point Break

----------


## MR Snakes

break time

----------


## Jellybeans

Time out

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

time warp

----------


## Jellybeans

Warped mind

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

mind craft

----------


## Jellybeans

Mind freak

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Mind twister

----------


## MR Snakes

mind games

----------


## Avsha531

Hunger games

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hunger pain

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Pain train

----------


## MR Snakes

Commuter train

----------


## Bogertophis

train derailment

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Crazy train

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bat crazy

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Bat _stuff_

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

_stuff_ head

----------


## tttaylorrr

head up

----------


## MR Snakes

head stone

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Stone henge 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Rolling Stone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Eye rolling

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

log rolling

----------


## Jellybeans

Log cabin

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Cabin fever 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

high fever

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Disco fever

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Disco duck

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

disco dance

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Chicken dance

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Safety Dance

----------


## Kenzieburgess

Safety belt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

black belt

----------


## Bogertophis

black mamba

----------


## bcr229

black coffee

----------


## MR Snakes

Black tea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*A little reminder here people, game or not our TOS still apply*

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-19-2018),dr del (12-20-2018),PitOnTheProwl (12-19-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Tea cup

----------


## MR Snakes

Tin Cup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Tin man

----------


## MR Snakes

Hey Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Hey Jude

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey Mickey

----------


## Jellybeans

Horse hey

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Horse saddle

----------


## Bogertophis

horse around

----------


## MR Snakes

Horse hockey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Horse trot

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Horse barn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Barn cat

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Cat house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Cat lives

----------


## MR Snakes

nine lives

----------


## MR Snakes

Blue lives

----------


## Jellybeans

Blue whale

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

sperm whale

----------


## Jellybeans

Whale shark

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

shark attack

----------


## Jellybeans

Heart attack

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Purple Heart

----------


## Jellybeans

Purple rain

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

purple drank

----------


## Jellybeans

Styrofoam cup

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Ooops screwed up
Purple plum

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

plum assignment

----------


## BR8080

work assignment

----------


## MR Snakes

Deep Purple

----------


## RickyNY

> work assignment


Work related

----------


## MR Snakes

Deep related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

(Was a great band!)


> Deep Purple


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Deep sea

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## bcr229

Sea Horse

----------


## MR Snakes

Angry sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Angry bull

----------


## Bogertophis

bull snake   :Snake:

----------


## tttaylorrr

bull testicles

----------


## Bogertophis

bull horn

----------


## MR Snakes

car horn

----------


## Jellybeans

Fog horn

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Leg Horn

----------


## Bogertophis

turkey leg

----------


## MR Snakes

leg up

----------


## Jellybeans

Turkey neck

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

> leg up


One up

----------


## MR Snakes

done up

----------


## RickyNY

Word up

----------


## Bogertophis

look up   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

move up

----------


## Bogertophis

move over!

----------


## Jellybeans

Roll over

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Roll Tide

----------


## Bogertophis

high tide

----------


## MR Snakes

high times

----------


## Jellybeans

Happy times

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

happy days

----------


## tttaylorrr

twenty days

----------


## MR Snakes

long days

----------


## BR8080

long trail

----------


## Bogertophis

trail horse

----------


## bcr229

race horse

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Race car

----------


## MR Snakes

Porsche car

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Junk porsche

----------


## bcr229

junk debt

----------


## Jellybeans

Junk emails

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

junk bonds

----------


## bcr229

bond holder

----------


## Jellybeans

Junk holder

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## ImBadAtUsernames

Junk yard

----------


## MR Snakes

back yard

----------


## MR Snakes

front yard

----------


## Bogertophis

play yard

----------


## Jellybeans

Prison yard

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

prison cell

----------


## Jellybeans

Blood cell

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

blood clot

----------


## Bogertophis

blood transfusion

----------


## RickyNY

Blood pact

----------


## MR Snakes

blood python

----------


## Bogertophis

spotted python

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Ball python

----------


## MR Snakes

carpet python

----------


## Jellybeans

Carpet chameleon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Karma Chameleon

----------


## Bogertophis

veiled chameleon

----------


## Jellybeans

Panther chameleon

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Carolina Panther

----------


## MR Snakes

black panther

----------


## MR Snakes

black eyed

----------


## Bogertophis

black magic

----------


## MR Snakes

Magic Johnson

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic mushroom

----------


## MR Snakes

shiitake mushroom

----------


## Avsha531

Mushroom cloud

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dark cloud

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Dark lord

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dark knight

----------


## MR Snakes

Dark star


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dark age

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Age well

----------


## Bogertophis

well being

----------


## MR Snakes

well off

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Off duty

----------


## Craiga 01453

Duty free

----------


## Bogertophis

civic duty

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Honda civic

----------


## Danger noodles

Honda Accord

----------


## Jellybeans

Honda motorcycle

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danger noodles

Motorcycle accident

----------


## Jellybeans

Motorcycle helmet

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jus1More

Helmet head

----------


## Jellybeans

Butt head

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

department head

----------


## Danger noodles

Head in

----------


## Bogertophis

head first

----------


## Ditto

First snow

----------


## Jellybeans

Snow man

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

snow bound

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Homeward bound

----------


## MR Snakes

bound up

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pull up

----------


## MR Snakes

throwing up

----------


## MR Snakes

bubble up

----------


## Bogertophis

wake up

----------


## BR8080

up yours (not directed towards anyway - it's the first thing that popped into my head)

----------


## MR Snakes

sincerely yours

----------


## MR Snakes

always yours

----------


## Bogertophis

never yours   :Very Happy:

----------


## RickyNY

Yours truly

----------


## Bogertophis

truly terrified

----------


## MR Snakes

Truly Nolan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Nolan Ryan

----------


## Bogertophis

Ryan O'Neal

----------


## MR Snakes

Jack Ryan

----------


## Jellybeans

Jack Nicholson

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Jack O'lantern

----------


## Sonny1318

Jumping Jack

----------


## MR Snakes

Jack Flash

----------


## Bogertophis

Flash Gordon

----------


## Jellybeans

Gordon Fisherman

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Jeff Gordon

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Gordon Ramsay

----------


## MR Snakes

Gordon Lightfoot

----------


## Bogertophis

Gordon setter

----------


## MR Snakes

point setter.......Ha Ha

----------


## Bogertophis

point taken

----------


## MR Snakes

on point

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Boiling point

----------


## MR Snakes

Vanishing Point

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Point blank

----------


## Bogertophis

blank check

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Hot check

----------


## MR Snakes

Hot dang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

hot sauce

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fancy sauce

----------


## Reinz

Fancy Snake

----------


## Bogertophis

fancy mice

----------


## Craiga 01453

Breeder mice

----------


## Reinz

Breeder Feeder

----------


## Bogertophis

bird feeder

----------


## Reinz

Free Bird

----------


## Jellybeans

Insufficient check

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Oh crap I messed up

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Free Bird


you got out of sequence

----------


## Jellybeans

Free willy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Willy run (?)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Home run

----------


## Jellybeans

Home girl

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Sweet home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet tooth

----------


## DaddyBennet

Tooth fairy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

enchanted fairy

----------


## Bogertophis

enchanted garden

----------


## MR Snakes

secret garden

----------


## ImBadAtUsernames

Secret Santa

----------


## DaddyBennet

Santa Claus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

*Claus von Stauffenberg*

----------


## DaddyBennet

Von Miller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Lindsay Vonn.......ha!

----------


## MR Snakes

Tiger Woods

----------


## Bogertophis

> Tiger Woods


 :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:    Follow the rules!





> Lindsay Vonn.......ha!


Lindsay olives

----------

DaddyBennet (12-25-2018)

----------


## DaddyBennet

> Follow the rules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay olives


Sorry Bogertophis, my dad doesnt follow rules to well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sorry Bogertophis, my dad doesnt follow rules to well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he keeps confusing this (Add one, drop one) with the other game (word association)   :Wink:

----------


## RickyNY

Stuffed olives

----------


## Bogertophis

stuffed turkey

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Stuffed jalapenos

----------


## RickyNY

Jalapenos poppers

----------


## Bogertophis

jalapenos salsa

----------


## MR Snakes

smoked jalapenos

----------


## DaddyBennet

Smoked Ribs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

jalapeno chips

----------


## DaddyBennet

Wood chips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

wood shed

----------


## DaddyBennet

Storage shed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

storage garage

----------


## DaddyBennet

Car Garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

car park

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> jalapeno chips





> Wood chips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> wood shed





> Storage shed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> storage garage





> Car Garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> car park


SMOKED RIBS was the correct last post......

----------


## DaddyBennet

> SMOKED RIBS was the correct last post......


I was told to just continue what was posted. All I know is No Step on Snek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> SMOKED RIBS was the correct last post......




???


Adam's ribs

- - - Updated - - -




> I was told to just continue what was posted. All I know is No Step on Snek.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHA

----------


## DaddyBennet

I will continue...

Adams car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> I will continue...
> 
> Adams car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stolen car

----------


## DaddyBennet

Stolen purse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

man purse

----------


## DaddyBennet

Man truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Dad's truck

----------


## DaddyBennet

My truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

someday truck

----------


## DaddyBennet

Someday minivan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

your minivan

----------


## DaddyBennet

Broken minivan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

broken train

----------


## MR Snakes

Broken Arrow

----------


## DaddyBennet

Flaming arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

poison arrow

----------


## DaddyBennet

Speed arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

speed deamon

----------


## DaddyBennet

Matt deamon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

evil deamon

----------


## DaddyBennet

Evil Knievel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

evil people

----------


## DaddyBennet

Snek people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

smart people

----------


## Jellybeans

Cool people

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

loving people

----------


## DaddyBennet

Loving food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Food truck

----------


## MR Snakes

Food fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Street fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

street tacos

----------


## Bogertophis

fish tacos

----------


## DaddyBennet

Puffer fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

fish head

----------


## Bogertophis

head waiter

----------


## MR Snakes

pig head

----------


## Rikoku

head lice

----------


## RickyNY

Lice shampoo

----------


## MR Snakes

Suave shampoo

----------


## RickyNY

Rico suave

----------


## MR Snakes

Suave Bolla

----------


## RickyNY

Bolla Chianti

----------


## MR Snakes

Chianti Classico

----------


## RickyNY

Chianti region

----------


## MR Snakes

hill region

----------


## MR Snakes

Hill country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake country

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Snakes Eyes

----------


## Bogertophis

snakes brumate

----------


## MR Snakes

MR Snakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

slithery snakes

----------


## DaddyBennet

Snake store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

grocery store

----------


## Bogertophis

furniture store

----------


## BR8080

store room

----------


## Bogertophis

rented room

----------


## MR Snakes

rented retreat

----------


## DaddyBennet

Soldiers, retreat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tin soldiers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tin snips

----------


## MR Snakes

Tin roof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

metal roof

----------


## Jellybeans

Heavy metal

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

heavy laden

----------


## Bogertophis

Heavy Horses

----------


## Jellybeans

Wild horses

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

dressage horses


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKbzN87q_U8

----------


## MR Snakes

Zina's horses

----------


## DaddyBennet

Zinas Cafe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Cafe Ole

----------


## DaddyBennet

Ole joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

happy joy

----------


## DaddyBennet

Happy dance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

very happy

----------


## Bogertophis

happy place

----------


## MR Snakes

Peyton Place

----------


## RickyNY

Secret place

----------


## Bogertophis

secret clearance

----------


## RickyNY

Secret Santa

----------


## Craiga 01453

Secret service

----------


## Jellybeans

Bad service

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

military service

----------


## RickyNY

Military awards

----------


## MR Snakes

participation award

----------


## RickyNY

Participation fee

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Diagnostic fee

----------


## MR Snakes

Ultrasound fee

----------


## RickyNY

Ultrasound machine

----------


## DaddyBennet

Destroying machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

4D machine

----------


## DaddyBennet

HD machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hd tv..

----------


## DaddyBennet

Tv extraordinaire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Snakebytes TV

----------


## DaddyBennet

Snakebytes PC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

PC Police

----------


## RickyNY

Undercover police

----------


## MR Snakes

Dream Police

----------


## RickyNY

Dream job

----------


## MR Snakes

dirty job

----------


## RickyNY

Dirty Martini

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

So dirty

----------


## Bogertophis

dirty laundry

----------


## bcr229

laundry detergent

----------


## MR Snakes

money laundry

----------


## Bogertophis

money belt

----------


## MR Snakes

tow belt

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Gun belt

----------


## MR Snakes

leather belt

----------


## Bogertophis

conveyor belt

----------


## MR Snakes

title belt

----------


## MR Snakes

Official title


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

official rules

----------


## MR Snakes

official regulations

----------


## RickyNY

Tobacco regulations

----------


## DaddyBennet

School regulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

State regulations

----------


## DaddyBennet

State government


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Rogue state

----------


## DaddyBennet

Rouge One


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

One Direction

----------


## RickyNY

One nation

----------


## Bogertophis

First Nation

----------


## MR Snakes

First Card

----------


## RickyNY

Metro Card

----------


## KKM

metro station

----------


## RickyNY

Gas station

----------


## MR Snakes

subway station

----------


## MR Snakes

train station

----------


## RickyNY

Train tracks

----------


## DaddyBennet

Running track


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Cool Runnings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Cool shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tight shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Boogie shoes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Boogie down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Boogie nights

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Night time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Night moves

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Dance moves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Dance music

----------


## DaddyBennet

80s music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Alternative music

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

90s music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Grunge music

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Salsa music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Salsa dance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Salsa dip

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Wing dip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Wing man

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Dwarf man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

7 dwarfs

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Ant Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

7/11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Adam Ant

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Dang...Im out of sinc

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

In sync


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Outta sync

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Correctly Sync

----------


## MR Snakes

Correctly wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Wrong again

----------


## Jellybeans

Always wrong

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Always right

----------


## Craiga 01453

Love always

----------


## Bogertophis

always hungry

----------


## dr del

forgive always

----------


## RickyNY

Forgive Wholeheartedly

----------


## Bogertophis

forgive debt

----------


## RickyNY

Debt relief

----------


## MR Snakes

bad debt

----------


## MR Snakes

no debt

----------


## Jellybeans

Tons debt

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Tons Gold

----------


## MR Snakes

Gold bullion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Gold medal

----------


## MR Snakes

silver medal

----------


## RickyNY

Bronze medal

----------


## MR Snakes

participation medal

----------


## MR Snakes

Consolation medal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

consolation prize

----------


## MR Snakes

booby prize

----------


## DaddyBennet

Bobby Handson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bobby sox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Red Sox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

White Sox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Black Sox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Wool sox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Soft Sox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Soft scrub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Soft stone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Stone floor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Wood floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tile floor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Tile bathroom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Smelly bathroom  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Smelly House


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

White House 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Red house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Red Barber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Hair Barber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Blonde hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Red hair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Black hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Purple hair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Hair shampoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DaddyBennet (12-31-2018)

----------


## DaddyBennet

Body Shampoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Body motion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Physical motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Physical fitness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Body fitness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Chiseled body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

inclusion body

----------


## MR Snakes

Perfect body 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DaddyBennet

Perfect shake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Chick-fil-A shake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Chick-fil-A shake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chick-fil-A is NOT a word!   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## MR Snakes

Yes it is as Im at one now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

> Perfect shake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect storm

----------


## Bogertophis

perfect score

----------


## RickyNY

Bad score

----------


## MR Snakes

bad teacher

----------


## RickyNY

Bad bunny

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad Santa

----------


## Bogertophis

bad grades

----------


## Reinz

Test Grades

----------


## BR8080

test subject

----------


## Reinz

Best subject

----------


## MR Snakes

Best Buy

----------


## Bogertophis

best investment

----------


## MR Snakes

bad investment

----------


## Reinz

Breaking Bad

----------


## MR Snakes

breaking late

----------


## Bogertophis

breaking dishes

----------


## Jellybeans

Dirty dishes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

dirty dancing

----------


## Jellybeans

Square dancing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Square Root

----------


## Jellybeans

Root beer

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cold Beer

----------


## Bogertophis

cold shoulder

----------


## Reinz

Pork Shoulder

----------


## RickyNY

Picnic shoulder

----------


## MR Snakes

beach picnic

----------


## RickyNY

Beach towel

----------


## MR Snakes

beach party

----------


## Bogertophis

sandy beach

----------


## MR Snakes

shark beach

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Shark fishing

----------


## MR Snakes

Trout fishing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Rainbow trout

----------


## Bogertophis

Rainbow Connection

----------


## MR Snakes

flight connection

----------


## Bogertophis

electrical connection

----------


## Jellybeans

Internet connection

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

personal connection

----------


## MR Snakes

personal conversation

----------


## RickyNY

Personal items

----------


## Jellybeans

Personal hygiene

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

personal call

----------


## Bogertophis

bird call

----------


## Jellybeans

Prank call

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

call girl

----------


## Jellybeans

BAD girl

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

rich girl

----------


## Jellybeans

Cash girl $$

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

cash out

----------


## Reinz

Pass out

----------


## MR Snakes

pass go

----------


## DaddyBennet

Pass no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

pass gas

----------


## Bogertophis

natural gas

----------


## MR Snakes

poison gas

----------


## Bogertophis

poison ivy

----------


## MR Snakes

poison oak

----------


## MasonC2K

Oak Ridge

----------


## MR Snakes

oak tree

----------


## MasonC2K

Tree Hill

----------


## RickyNY

Henry Hill

----------


## MR Snakes

Nob Hill

----------


## Bogertophis

Boot Hill

----------


## MR Snakes

army boot

----------


## Jus1More

Army camp

----------


## MR Snakes

band camp

----------


## Bogertophis

marching band

----------


## MR Snakes

military marching

----------


## Bogertophis

military orders

----------


## MR Snakes

marching orders

----------


## Bogertophis

marching cadets

----------


## MR Snakes

army cadets

----------


## jmcrook

Army ants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

fire ants

----------


## Bogertophis

brush fire

----------


## MR Snakes

camp fire

----------


## Bogertophis

horse camp

----------


## MR Snakes

horse farm

----------


## Bogertophis

horse race

----------


## MR Snakes

race car

----------


## RickyNY

Electric car

----------


## Jellybeans

Electric bill

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Gas bill

----------


## Jellybeans

Many bills

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Many bills
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Um...one of them has to be the SAME word... :Sad:    (bill is not the same as bills)

- - - Updated - - -




> Gas bill


duck bill

----------


## Toad37

Roast duck

----------


## Jellybeans

*** I set myself in the corner ***
BAD ME!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-03-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Rump roast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

roast turkey

----------


## MasonC2K

Turkey Day

----------


## MR Snakes

Thanksgiving Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Flag day

----------


## MR Snakes

election day

----------


## MasonC2K

Presidential Election

----------


## MR Snakes

local election

----------


## MR Snakes

local produce

----------


## MasonC2K

Local weather

----------


## MR Snakes

weather girl

----------


## DaddyBennet

Weather storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

storm tracker

----------


## hvactechgreen

Buck Tracker

----------


## RickyNY

Buck fever

----------


## MasonC2K

Buck Rodgers

----------


## MR Snakes

Jim Buck

----------


## MissterDog

Slim Jim

----------


## MasonC2K

Slim Fast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fast cash

----------


## MR Snakes

Cold cash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cold Cut

----------


## RickyNY

First cut

----------


## MR Snakes

bloody cut

----------


## Bogertophis

hair cut

----------


## BR8080

hair ball

----------


## MasonC2K

Metal hair

----------


## Avsha531

Hair metal

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hair brush

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Tooth brush

----------


## MR Snakes

saber tooth

----------


## MR Snakes

tooth ache

----------


## MasonC2K

Snaggle Tooth - "Heavens to mergatroid!"

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-04-2019),dr del (01-04-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

loose tooth

----------


## Bogertophis

loose caboose

----------


## MR Snakes

blue caboose (from Heartbeat City)

----------


## Bogertophis

blue bayou

----------


## MR Snakes

cajun bayou

----------


## RickyNY

Bayou Classics

----------


## Bogertophis

study classics

----------


## MR Snakes

Porsche classics

----------


## MR Snakes

Porsche Carrera

----------


## MR Snakes

Porsche dealer

----------


## Bogertophis

Plain Dealer

----------


## MR Snakes

card dealer

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Card shark

----------


## MR Snakes

card table

----------


## Sonny1318

Card trick

----------


## Bogertophis

trick pony

----------


## MR Snakes

magic trick

----------


## Jellybeans

Cheap Trick

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Dream Police

----------


## Jellybeans

Ahhhhh. That's not drop one add One.    Go sit in the corner


> Dream Police


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

But I love that song

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cheap bugga

----------


## Bogertophis

cheap rent

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Cheap skate

----------


## Rikoku

cheap date

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Valentines date

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

date cookies

----------


## Jellybeans

Sugar cookies

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

milk and cookies

----------


## MR Snakes

brown sugar

----------


## Jellybeans

Sugar Bear 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Smoky Bear

----------


## MR Snakes

Bear Mountain

----------


## tickyyy

Mt. Everest

----------


## MR Snakes

Mt Whitney

----------


## tickyyy

whitney houston

----------


## MR Snakes

Houston, Texas

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Texas flag

----------


## MR Snakes

Texas BBQ

----------


## Jellybeans

Texas women

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

tan women

----------


## MR Snakes

beautiful women

----------


## tickyyy

beautiful people

----------


## Jellybeans

Scarey people

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

scary murder

----------


## Jellybeans

Murder scene

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

scene stealer

----------


## tickyyy

scene in a store

----------


## Bogertophis

> scene in a store


this is "drop one, add one"   only 2 words...try again?

----------


## MasonC2K

Movie scene.

----------


## MR Snakes

Horror movie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

The horror

----------


## MR Snakes

The The

----------


## MasonC2K

The End

----------


## MR Snakes

end game

----------


## hvactechgreen

game winner

----------


## tickyyy

bread winner

----------


## hvactechgreen

banana bread

----------


## Bogertophis

banana split

----------


## DaddyBennet

Banana pudding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

banana split

----------


## hvactechgreen

split shot

----------


## MR Snakes

Bourbon  shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Flu shot

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Bird flu

----------


## Jellybeans

Swine flu

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

You swine!

----------


## Jellybeans

(How dare you!)
You freak

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

You nut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Nut case

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

ah my nuts

----------


## Jellybeans

> ah my nuts


Can only use 2 words

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

in case

----------


## MasonC2K

Just in

----------


## MR Snakes

In case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

In trouble

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

im trouble

----------


## MasonC2K

Double trouble

----------


## Jellybeans

Double vision

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Double Shot

----------


## Jellybeans

Body shot

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Nice Body

----------


## Jellybeans

(Thank you)
Nice day


> Nice Body


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Day Trip

----------


## Jellybeans

Mushroom trip

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

magic mushroom

----------


## hvactechgreen

mushroom stroganoff

----------


## Jellybeans

Beef stroganoff

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Beef Tips

----------


## Bogertophis

stock tips

----------


## Jellybeans

Waitress tips

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cocktail waitress

----------


## Jellybeans

Cocktail shrimp

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

shrimp boat

----------


## hvactechgreen

Speed boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

lil boat

----------


## hvactechgreen

lil tater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

tater tot

----------


## Jellybeans

Hot tater

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hot pants

----------


## hvactechgreen

Crap pants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dirty pants

----------


## hvactechgreen

Dirty santa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

skinny santa

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad Santa

----------


## hvactechgreen

Bad a..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bad post

----------


## hvactechgreen

Post banned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

post office

----------


## hvactechgreen

Office job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Office Depot

----------


## hvactechgreen

Gun Depot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Home Depot

----------


## hvactechgreen

Home grown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Home fries

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

french fries

----------


## hvactechgreen

French laced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

white laced

----------


## hvactechgreen

White chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Chocolate Thunder

----------


## hvactechgreen

Thunder Rolls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Rolls Royce

----------


## hvactechgreen

Royce Chocolate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Jerry Royce

----------


## MR Snakes

Jerry Royster

----------


## tickyyy

jerry seinfield

----------


## Bogertophis

Well first I tried to post a name (famous male actor on Coach sit-com) that was erroneously censored, hahahahaha!  Oh well...

Jerry Lewis

----------


## tickyyy

lewis and clark college

----------


## Bogertophis

> lewis and clark college



Only 2 words allowed...one has to be one of the previous ones, one is a new word that goes with it.

Like this:  Lewis Clark

----------


## Bogertophis

Clark Griswold

----------


## tickyyy

clark college

----------


## Bogertophis

college degree

----------


## tickyyy

associates degree

----------


## MasonC2K

Masters Degree

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cage masters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

snek cage

----------


## hvactechgreen

Scary snek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Scary Movie

----------


## hvactechgreen

Movie time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Hammer Time!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Water hammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

MC Hammer

----------


## hvactechgreen

SOA MC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Bandidos  MC

----------


## hvactechgreen

Los bandidos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bandidos Yankees

----------


## hvactechgreen

Darn yankees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

gosh darn

----------


## Jellybeans

Well darn

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

deep well

----------


## Jellybeans

Deep water

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Water Boy

----------


## Bogertophis

pool water

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pool table 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Olympic pool

----------


## hvactechgreen

Olympic Volleyball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Olympic track

----------


## hvactechgreen

Eight track


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

eight ball

----------


## Jellybeans

Ball python

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Ball game

----------


## Jellybeans

Game on

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

On point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

spot on

----------


## Jellybeans

Spot clean

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Clean smell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

ink spot

----------


## tickyyy

red ink

----------


## MR Snakes

red fox

----------


## Bogertophis

fox snake

----------


## MR Snakes

future snake

----------


## Bogertophis

predict future

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cant predict


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

can't decide

----------


## hvactechgreen

Will decide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Will Ferrell

----------


## hvactechgreen

Final will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Will smith

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Black Smith


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Black Sabbath

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

black friday

----------


## tickyyy

it's friday

----------


## hvactechgreen

Its not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

not hungry

----------


## Jellybeans

Hungry hippo

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Always hungry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hungry tiger

----------


## hvactechgreen

Tony tiger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Tiger stripe

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tiger Cinnamon

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cinnamon apples


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cinnamon rolls

- - - Updated - - -

cinnamon rolls

----------


## hvactechgreen

Pumpkin rolls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

pumpkin pancakes

----------


## MR Snakes

pumpkin bread

----------


## tickyyy

banana bread

----------


## MR Snakes

banana puddin'

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Banana Clown

----------


## MR Snakes

Lemonback Clown

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Albino Clown

----------


## Jellybeans

Banana morph

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Banana Lemondrop

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Banana morph
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk





> Banana Lemondrop


Both off to the corner!!!!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

King Clown

----------


## tickyyy

axanthic clown

----------


## MR Snakes

crossturbo clown

----------


## tickyyy

ghi clown

----------


## MR Snakes

het clown

----------


## Jellybeans

Bozo clown

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Bozo Thread

----------


## Bogertophis

cotton thread

----------


## Jellybeans

Cotton mouth

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

potty mouth

----------


## MR Snakes

potty trained

----------


## Bogertophis

portable potty

----------


## tickyyy

training potty

----------


## Bogertophis

job training

----------


## tickyyy

lost job

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Lost time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

time bomb

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Bomb squad 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Suicide Squad

----------


## MR Snakes

Mod Squad

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mob mentality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

???^^^ You must not have had your coffee yet! Mod = Mob???

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Mob mentality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off with his head!!!!

----------


## MR Snakes

YES!!!


angry mob

----------


## hvactechgreen

> ???^^^ You must not have had your coffee yet! Mod = Mob???


You were correct. Just finished. Now I feel better, yet a little stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mod bus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

school bus

----------


## MasonC2K

Serial bus

----------


## hvactechgreen

Serial Number

----------


## MR Snakes

lonely number

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lonely Verse

----------


## MasonC2K

Multi Verse

----------


## MR Snakes

multi task

----------


## hvactechgreen

daunting task

----------


## Jellybeans

Assigned task

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

task force

----------


## hvactechgreen

due force

----------


## MR Snakes

payment due

----------


## hvactechgreen

payment declined

----------


## MR Snakes

health declined

----------


## Bogertophis

credit declined

----------


## hvactechgreen

credit history

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

History class

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ditto

Art class

----------


## Bogertophis

no class

----------


## MR Snakes

no delay

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Traffic delay 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

air traffic

----------


## MR Snakes

air conditioning

----------


## Jellybeans

Air jaws

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Con Air

----------


## Jellybeans

Air Jordan

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Michael Jordan

----------


## hvactechgreen

Im Michael 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I'm dumb

----------


## hvactechgreen

Dumb dumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dumb blond

----------


## hvactechgreen

Blonde beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Blond bombshell

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Big bombshell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

loud bombshell

----------


## hvactechgreen

Loud plane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

loud children

----------


## Jellybeans

Annoying children

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bratty children

----------


## hvactechgreen

Children hugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

hugs kisses

----------


## hvactechgreen

Hersheys kisses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

sloppy kisses

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sloppy joes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Eatat Joes

----------


## hvactechgreen

Eat crabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

eat crow

----------


## hvactechgreen

Shoot crow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Sheryl Crow

----------


## tickyyy

Crow food

----------


## Bogertophis

Black Crow      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WNskIdJVuc

----------


## MR Snakes

frozen food

----------


## Bogertophis

> frozen food


 :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: 
______________________________

Black Crow

----------


## tickyyy

crowbar
(does this count)

----------


## Bogertophis

> crowbar
> (does this count)


no...it's only one word and isn't either of the 2 previous ones!  "drop one, add one" it's not that hard... :Wink:

----------


## tickyyy

> no...it's only one word and isn't either of the 2 previous ones!  "drop one, add one" it's not that hard...


ok fine
crow bar

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dive bar

----------


## tickyyy

coffee bar

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coffee filter

----------


## tickyyy

filter feeder

----------


## Jellybeans

Frozen feeder

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

frozen alive

----------


## MR Snakes

alive again

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Feeling alive

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Stayin' Alive

----------


## tickyyy

stayin fresh

----------


## MR Snakes

fresh produce

----------


## tickyyy

fresh shed

----------


## MR Snakes

wood shed

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Wood scent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

wet wood

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sopping wet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Wet dream.....LOL!

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream catcher

----------


## Jellybeans

Dream on

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dream weaver

----------


## hvactechgreen

Orb Weaver

----------


## MR Snakes

rug weaver

----------


## MasonC2K

Rug Doctor

----------


## MR Snakes

Doctor Doctor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Doctor Feelgood

----------


## MR Snakes

Dr. Zhivago

----------


## Jellybeans

Dr Doolittle

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

tooth doctor

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tooth fairy

----------


## hvactechgreen

male fairy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Male model

----------


## hvactechgreen

model plane

----------


## DaddyBennet

Air plane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Con Air

----------


## tickyyy

air pollution

----------


## Jellybeans

Water pollution

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

fresh water

----------


## Jellybeans

Fresh man

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cut man

----------


## Jellybeans

Slap man

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

CUUGGHH POW


> Slap man
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

slap shot

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-10-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Bank shot

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bank robber

----------


## tickyyy

food bank

----------


## MR Snakes

food court

----------


## MR Snakes

food fight

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Fight club 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Breakfast Club

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

club sandwich

----------


## tickyyy

bacon sandwich

----------


## Bogertophis

bacon bits

----------


## tickyyy

bacon pancakes

(ugh im hungry now)

----------


## Bogertophis

blueberry pancakes     (& me too, thanks alot!)

----------


## tickyyy

chocolate pancakes

----------


## hvactechgreen

Chocolate fountain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Water fountain

----------


## MR Snakes

Country Club

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Country Club


Nope.......

Water Gun

----------


## MR Snakes

Tommy gun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Gun Range

----------


## Craiga 01453

Free range

----------


## MasonC2K

Free radicals

----------


## MR Snakes

New Radicals

----------


## MR Snakes

New York

----------


## Bogertophis

new research

----------


## Jellybeans

New snake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Big snake

----------


## Bogertophis

venomous snake

----------


## Jellybeans

Hognose snake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Western Hognose 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

tricolor hognose

----------


## MR Snakes

tricolor rainbow

----------


## Bogertophis

rainbow boa

----------


## Jellybeans

Rubber boa

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

rubber tire

----------


## hvactechgreen

Track tire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Run track

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

race track

----------


## Craiga 01453

Human race

----------


## Bogertophis

human emotion

----------


## Jellybeans

Human error

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

baseball error

----------


## MR Snakes

baseball game

----------


## hvactechgreen

Emotional game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Emotional connection

----------


## Jellybeans

Emotional Rescue

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

(Morning jellybeans)
Rescue Motor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

> (Morning jellybeans)
> Rescue Motor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(Good mornin to you too)
Motor oil

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Peanut oil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

peanut sauce

----------


## hvactechgreen

Buffalo sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

roaming buffalo

----------


## Bogertophis

buffalo nickel

----------


## MR Snakes

Buffalo Bills

----------


## Bogertophis

buffalo chips

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-12-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Potato chips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Blue Chips

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Bayou

----------


## Bogertophis

Louisiana bayou

----------


## MR Snakes

Dodger Blue!!!

----------


## Bogertophis

> Dodger Blue!!!


 :Wag of the finger:   Wake up, this is *DROP ONE, ADD ONE *  :Confuse:

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Wake up, this is *DROP ONE, ADD ONE *


I sometimes mix up the DOAO and the other. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Louisiana jambalaya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I sometimes mix up the DOAO and the other. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as much as Mr. Snakes does... :Fishslap:   LOL
---------------------------------------------------------

shrimp jambalaya

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Not as much as Mr. Snakes does...  LOL
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> shrimp jambalaya


Hahahaha

Shrimp scampi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

shrimp tacos

----------


## MR Snakes

> Dodger Blue!!!



Y'all need some!





> Wake up, this is *DROP ONE, ADD ONE *


Huh???




> I sometimes mix up the DOAO and the other. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's Tapatalk?




> Louisiana jambalaya 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm hungry!




> Not as much as* Mr.* Snakes does...  LOL
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> shrimp jambalaya


Dude, for the upteenth time, it's *NOT Mr. Snakes, it's MR Snakes!* I'm sooooo far above y'alls heads it's not even funny!




> Hahahaha
> 
> Shrimp scampi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shrimp Newberg

----------


## Bogertophis

shrimp gumbo  ....and I'm still not a dude  :Very Happy:  I checked!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Y'all need some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take your meds this morning?

Shrimp tacos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken tacos

----------


## MR Snakes

> Did you take your meds this morning?
> 
> Shrimp tacos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on a whole other level from y'all.


Shrimp Newberg

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm on a whole other level from y'all.
> 
> 
> Shrimp Newberg


*
AND WRONG AS USUAL *  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hvactechgreen

Lobster newberg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> *
> AND WRONG AS USUAL *


And you Boogie Houser, I thought you'd be the one to figure it out.

----------


## MR Snakes

jumbo shrimp

----------


## MR Snakes

https://youtu.be/DnkHf069fvA

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm on a whole other level from y'all...


I know...outer space.   :Wink:

----------


## tickyyy

mantis shrimp

----------


## hvactechgreen

Praying mantis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

always praying

----------


## Jellybeans

Always broke

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Love always

----------


## MR Snakes

always sleepy

----------


## hvactechgreen

Definitely sleepy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

too sleepy

----------


## hvactechgreen

Too busy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

busy body

----------


## hvactechgreen

Exhausted body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

chiseled body

----------


## Jellybeans

Lumpy body

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

cut body

----------


## Jellybeans

Cut coupons

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

discount coupons

----------


## Jellybeans

Discount tires

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

slick tires

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Slick ice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Slick Rick

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

firewood rick

----------


## MR Snakes

Rick Quick

----------


## Jellybeans

Quick enough

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Big enough

----------


## MR Snakes

Mr. Big

----------


## hvactechgreen

Mr Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Green jeans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Blue jeans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tight jeans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

tight cave

----------


## tickyyy

rock cave

----------


## MR Snakes

bat cave

----------


## Jellybeans

Bear cave

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

beer cave

----------


## tickyyy

beer fries

----------


## MR Snakes

beer brats

----------


## Bogertophis

rattle brats   :Snake2:

----------


## MR Snakes

tennis brats

----------


## tickyyy

spoiled brats

----------


## MR Snakes

spoiled rotten

----------


## Jellybeans

Rotten pieces

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

rotten scoundrels

----------


## MR Snakes

rotten eggs

----------


## tickyyy

scrambled eggs

----------


## Bogertophis

python eggs   :Snake:

----------


## MR Snakes

Easter eggs

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter Island

----------


## MR Snakes

Fantasy Island

----------


## Bogertophis

Kauai   :Cool:

----------


## MR Snakes

Lanai :Cool:

----------


## Bogertophis

Maui (island...my 4-letter answer was too short for the silly forum to allow, lol)

----------


## MR Snakes

Molokai

----------


## Bogertophis

Magnum PI- Tom Selleck

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Guess thats a wrap to the actual game.....

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Boooo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

What the AF guys? 

By the power invested in me by the BP gaming commission I hereby reset this back a page. 




> Fantasy Island


Final Fantasy

----------


## MR Snakes

Final Jeopardy

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Final meal

----------


## MR Snakes

meal worm

----------


## MasonC2K

Worm Tongue

----------


## MR Snakes

beef tongue

----------


## hvactechgreen

Long tongue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Long hair

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

long vacation

----------


## MR Snakes

Long drive (just did)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

cattle drive  (just didn't  :Wink: )

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cattle ranch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Horse ranch

----------


## Jellybeans

Ranch dressing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

dressing room

----------


## Jellybeans

Padded room

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

my room?

----------


## Jellybeans

Your room

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

your hotel

----------


## Jellybeans

Sleazy hotel

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

my hotel (you mean the one I'm at now?)

----------


## Jellybeans

Nasty hotel
( yep that's the one )

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

redlight hotel (what are these $29.95 movies?)

----------


## Jellybeans

Redlight district
( uugghh, cartoons ? )

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

garment district

----------


## tickyyy

under garment

----------


## Bogertophis

designer garment

----------


## tickyyy

designer clothes

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Ragged clothes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Clothes hanger

----------


## MR Snakes

airplane hanger

----------


## tickyyy

military airplane

----------


## MR Snakes

airplane propeller

----------


## Bogertophis

outboard propeller

----------


## MR Snakes

inboard propeller

----------


## Bogertophis

propeller repair

----------


## MR Snakes

Auto repair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

BMW repair

----------


## Bogertophis

lawnmower repair

----------


## MR Snakes

House repairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LavenderNoodle

House sitter

----------


## Jellybeans

Critter sitter

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

dog sitter

----------


## Jellybeans

Dog park

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

national park

----------


## MR Snakes

national monument

----------


## tickyyy

grand monument

----------


## Bogertophis

grand piano

----------


## MasonC2K

Piano Man

----------


## MR Snakes

Piano Joel

----------


## Jellybeans

Joel Osteen

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Claude Osteen

----------


## Jellybeans

John claude

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Juan Claude

----------


## MasonC2K

Juan Valdez

----------


## Jellybeans

Don Juan

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

don apparel

----------


## MR Snakes

gay apparel

----------


## Bogertophis

spring apparel

----------


## MR Snakes

Palm Springs

----------


## MasonC2K

Palm Olive

----------


## MR Snakes

olive oil

----------


## Jellybeans

Popeye's Olive

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Green olive

----------


## Jus1More

Olive tree

----------


## Jellybeans

Tree top

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Top Gun

----------


## Jellybeans

Glock gun

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gun permit

----------


## Jellybeans

Parking permit

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

parking nightmare

----------


## tickyyy

scary nightmare

----------


## Bogertophis

traffic nightmare

----------


## MasonC2K

Air Traffic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Air horn

----------


## MasonC2K

Rhino Horn

----------


## MR Snakes

locomotive horn

----------


## Craiga 01453

Horn section

----------


## Bogertophis

horn carving

----------


## MR Snakes

turkey carving

----------


## Bogertophis

turkey feathers

----------


## MR Snakes

wild turkeys

----------


## MR Snakes

jokers wild

----------


## Bogertophis

wild party

----------


## Jack Hammer

Party pooper

----------


## Bogertophis

pooper scooper

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ice scooper

----------


## MR Snakes

pooper scooper

----------


## tickyyy

icecream scooper

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Icecream parfait 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

chocolate parfait


Umm, do any of you know that ice cream is two words?

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate frosting

----------


## MR Snakes

chocolate sundae

----------


## tickyyy

> chocolate parfait
> 
> 
> Umm, do any of you know that ice cream is two words?


 yes but I turned it into one so it counts

chocolate cake

----------


## MR Snakes

chocolate fudgecake

----------


## tickyyy

chocolate fudge

----------


## MR Snakes

fudge pop

----------


## tickyyy

fudge brownies

----------


## MR Snakes

blond brownies

----------


## tickyyy

special brownies

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-18-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Special effects

----------


## MR Snakes

Special Forces

----------


## tickyyy

special people

----------


## MR Snakes

gifted people

----------


## tickyyy

gifted child

----------


## MR Snakes

problem child

----------


## dr del

Golden child

----------


## MR Snakes

golden coins

----------


## tickyyy

chocolate coins

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Silver coins

----------


## Bogertophis

costume coins   (....as in belly dancing)

----------


## BR8080

costume jewelry

----------


## tickyyy

Halloween costume

----------


## MR Snakes

costume party

----------


## Bogertophis

monster costume

----------


## MR Snakes

monster mash

----------


## Bogertophis

mash potatoes

----------


## MR Snakes

sweet potatoes

----------


## tickyyy

potatoes and gravy

----------


## MR Snakes

meat and potatoes

----------


## Bogertophis

purple potatoes  (yes, really & good too)

----------


## MR Snakes

Maine potatoes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Maine beaches

----------


## MR Snakes

Maine mountains

----------


## MR Snakes

Maine Lobster

----------


## Jellybeans

Lobster tail

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Chasing tail

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

whale tail

----------


## MR Snakes

tiger tail

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Tiger chuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

tiger balm

----------


## tickyyy

lip balm

----------


## MR Snakes

lip sync

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lip lock

----------


## MR Snakes

lip gloss

----------


## MR Snakes

high gloss

----------


## MR Snakes

high times

----------


## MR Snakes

NY Times

----------


## MR Snakes

Ny ny.

----------


## MR Snakes

NY City

----------


## MR Snakes

city station

----------


## MR Snakes

train station

----------


## MR Snakes

bus station

----------


## Bogertophis

bus station

----------


## MR Snakes

school bus

----------


## MR Snakes

old school

----------


## MR Snakes

old guy

----------


## Bogertophis

> bus station


Sorry, I didn't realize you're playing by yourself... :Confused:   Have fun.

----------


## MR Snakes

old fart.......what'd you say?

----------


## MR Snakes

old car

----------


## MR Snakes

new car

----------


## MR Snakes

new snake

----------


## tickyyy

new patek

----------


## MR Snakes

New Orleans

----------


## tickyyy

new mexico

----------


## MR Snakes

New York

----------


## tickyyy

new clothes

----------


## Bogertophis

new excuse

----------


## MR Snakes

new sensation

----------


## tickyyy

bad sensation

----------


## MR Snakes

bad cold

----------


## tickyyy

caught cold

(actually i did and it sucks  :Sad: )

----------


## MR Snakes

freezing cold

----------


## tickyyy

freezing jewelry

----------


## MR Snakes

jewelry heist

----------


## tickyyy

icy jewelry

----------


## MR Snakes

icy hot

----------


## tickyyy

icy wrist

----------


## MR Snakes

icy veins

----------


## tickyyy

icy neck

----------


## Craiga 01453

Neck tattoo

----------


## MR Snakes

neck tie

----------


## MR Snakes

neck brace

----------


## MR Snakes

broken neck

----------


## MR Snakes

broken arrow

----------


## MR Snakes

broken bones

----------


## MR Snakes

bone yard

- - - Updated - - -

grave yard

----------


## Craiga 01453

Early grave

----------


## MR Snakes

early worm

----------


## tickyyy

blood worm

----------


## MR Snakes

earth worm

----------


## tickyyy

earth plant

----------


## MR Snakes

rubber plant

----------


## tickyyy

rubber boa

----------


## MR Snakes

used rubber

----------


## MR Snakes

used cars

----------


## MR Snakes

used appliances

----------


## tickyyy

used car

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Car

----------


## MR Snakes

super duper

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super moon

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Blood moon

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blood type

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Type two

----------


## MasonC2K

Two Towers

----------


## Craiga 01453

Twin Towers  :Salute:  (NEVER FORGET)  :Salute:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2019),_MasonC2K_ (01-22-2019),PitOnTheProwl (01-22-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Twin Peaks.

----------


## Bogertophis

identical twin

----------


## Jellybeans

Identical idiots

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Identical clothes.

----------


## Bogertophis

formal clothes

----------


## tickyyy

new clothes

----------


## Jellybeans

No clothes

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

:Wink: 

no love

----------


## Jellybeans

No money

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No dice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Game dice

----------


## MR Snakes

early game

----------


## Bogertophis

game bird

----------


## MR Snakes

super bird

----------


## Jellybeans

Yard bird

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

prison yard

----------


## Bogertophis

junk yard

----------


## MasonC2K

Junk science

----------


## MR Snakes

blinded science

----------


## MasonC2K

Blinded referees

----------


## MR Snakes

blind referees

----------


## Bogertophis

blind justice

----------


## MR Snakes

justice Judy

----------


## Bogertophis

schoolyard justice

----------


## MR Snakes

schoolyard recess

----------


## MR Snakes

court recess

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tennis court

----------


## Bogertophis

traffic court

----------


## MR Snakes

traffic count

----------


## Bogertophis

drug traffic

----------


## MasonC2K

Drug War

----------


## Bogertophis

pointless war

----------


## MR Snakes

pointless diet

----------


## MasonC2K

Fad diet

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad diet

----------


## MasonC2K

Bad Boys

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad girls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Mean girls

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mean streets

----------


## MR Snakes

icy streets

----------


## Jellybeans

Icy woman

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

icy trail

----------


## MR Snakes

happy trails

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Happy days

----------


## Jellybeans

Happy birthday

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

birthday celebration

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake celebration

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Snake celebration
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


What??????


Sans snake

----------


## Bogertophis

snake scales

----------


## MR Snakes

fish scales

----------


## MissterDog

Fish sauce

----------


## Jellybeans

Apple sauce

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

BBQ sauce

----------


## MR Snakes

BBQ clams

----------


## Bogertophis

fifty clams

----------


## MR Snakes

fifty cents

----------


## dr del

two cents  :Two cents:

----------


## Jellybeans

Fiddy Cent
(Not fifty)

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

two fiddy

----------


## Jellybeans

Two dollars

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

two socks

----------


## dr del

Bed socks.

(it's cold in Scotland)

----------


## Bogertophis

bed bugs   :Surprised:

----------


## MR Snakes

bed knights

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bunk bed (there's so much more room for activities!!!)  :ROFL:

----------


## Bogertophis

total bunk

----------


## MasonC2K

River bed

----------


## MR Snakes

water bed

----------


## MasonC2K

Deep water

----------


## Reinz

Water Skiing

----------


## MR Snakes

snow skiing

----------


## Reinz

Snow Bunny

----------


## Jellybeans

Easter Bunny

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate bunny

----------


## Reinz

Dark Chocolate

----------


## Jellybeans

Milk chocolate

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Milk moustache

----------


## MR Snakes

milk maiden

----------


## Craiga 01453

Iron maiden

----------


## Bogertophis

iron deficiency

----------


## MR Snakes

knowledge deficiency

----------


## Jellybeans

Winning deficiency

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I'm winning!

----------


## Jellybeans

I'm close

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I'm further

----------


## Jellybeans

I'm running

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

I'm lost

----------


## Jellybeans

Lost puppy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

lost snake

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake enclosure

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

bitey snake

----------


## Craiga 01453

Toilet snake

----------


## Bogertophis

toilet overflow   :Surprised:

----------


## MR Snakes

sewage overflow

----------


## Bogertophis

creek overflow

----------


## MR Snakes

Bishop Creek (where I learned to fish as a small child)

----------


## MasonC2K

Bishop Castle

----------


## MR Snakes

Catholic Bishop

----------


## Bogertophis

bishop moves

----------


## MR Snakes

Night moves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

night snake

----------


## MR Snakes

OK^^^^^^^^^^^Ha!



night shift

----------


## Jellybeans

Good night

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

good grief!

----------


## Jellybeans

Grief counseling

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Student counseling

----------


## MR Snakes

student counsel

----------


## Jellybeans

Student driver

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

newbie driver

----------


## Jellybeans

Wrecker driver

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

truck driver

----------


## Bogertophis

golf driver

----------


## MR Snakes

golf ball

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Ball

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Dragon scale

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Dragon

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black diamond

----------


## MasonC2K

Diamond cut

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate diamond

----------


## Jellybeans

Chocolate bunny

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate mousse

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot chocolate

----------


## Bogertophis

hot peppers

----------


## MasonC2K

Julius Peppers

----------


## Bogertophis

Orange Julius

----------


## MasonC2K

Clockwork Orange

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Orange soda

----------


## MasonC2K

Soda Popinski

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

grape soda

----------


## MasonC2K

Grape Ape

----------


## Bogertophis

Great Ape

----------


## MasonC2K

Great Scott!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Great Lakes

----------


## Bogertophis

twin lakes

----------


## Craiga 01453

Twin Towers  :Salute:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-01-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Twin Towers


Amen

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-01-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

New towers

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Fawlty Towers

----------


## MasonC2K

Two Towers

----------


## Bogertophis

computer towers

----------


## MR Snakes

twin towers

----------


## Bogertophis

twin brothers

----------


## MR Snakes

Smothers Brothers

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-01-2019),_MasonC2K_ (02-01-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Allman Brothers

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Greg Allman

----------


## Jellybeans

Duane Allman

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Scooter Allman

----------


## Jellybeans

Melissa Allman

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Tounces Allman

----------


## Jellybeans

Is there another ?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Yes, Tounces. The cat who could drive a car. Check on You Tube.

----------


## Bogertophis

Allman band

----------


## Jellybeans

American band

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Band Camp

----------


## Bogertophis

Camp Snoopy

----------


## MR Snakes

Snoopy dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Scooby dog

----------


## Bogertophis

hound dog

----------


## Sonny1318

Dog days

----------


## Craiga 01453

Work days

----------


## MR Snakes

Old Days (Chicago song)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

( wish we had song trivia I could beat you )



> Old Days (Chicago song)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Good days

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> ( wish we had song trivia I could beat you )
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Start one. You don't know who you're messing with!

- - - Updated - - -

smoggy days

----------


## Jellybeans

> Start one. You don't know who you're messing with!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> smoggy days


Oh really????
We have to start a new topic

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Yes we do. But depends on what period. I was a DJ for 70's-80's music and ran music trivia contests. You really want to go there?

----------


## Jellybeans

> Yes we do. But depends on what period. I was a DJ for 70's-80's music and ran music trivia contests. You really want to go there?


I'm good I really am but I'm afraid being a DJ you had a little bit more insight than me

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

I really DID want to go there

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No, no, go there. It'll be fun.........for me!

----------


## Jellybeans

I shall think about it but I like to win


> No, no, go there. It'll be fun.........for me!


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

What thread is this?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Good vibrations

----------


## MR Snakes

Good eats

----------


## MR Snakes

Good morning

----------


## Bogertophis

good grief

----------


## Craiga 01453

Grief stricken

----------


## MasonC2K

Grief counseling

----------


## MR Snakes

sad disposition

----------


## Bogertophis

> Grief counseling


 financial counseling

----------


## Jellybeans

Financial responsibility

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

fiscal responsibility

----------


## Bogertophis

fiscal year

----------


## Craiga 01453

Leap year

----------


## MR Snakes

next year

----------


## MasonC2K

Next Generation

----------


## MR Snakes

Generation X

----------


## MasonC2K

X Men.

----------


## MR Snakes

X Files

----------


## MasonC2K

System files

----------


## MR Snakes

file cabinet

----------


## MasonC2K

Kitchen cabinet

----------


## MR Snakes

Kitchen Aid

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kitchen staff

----------


## Bogertophis

kitchen drawers

----------


## MR Snakes

kitchen appliances

----------


## Bogertophis

used appliances

----------


## MR Snakes

used cars

----------


## Jellybeans

Used people

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Fast cars

----------


## Bogertophis

> fast cars


oops!

- - - Updated - - -




> Used people
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


People magazine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magazine sale

----------


## Bogertophis

magazine extension

----------


## Ditto

extension cord

----------


## Bogertophis

hair extension

----------


## MasonC2K

Hair band

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rubber band

----------


## Bogertophis

rubber duck

----------


## Ditto

Duck pond

----------


## MasonC2K

Duck Hunt

----------


## Bogertophis

duck bill

----------


## e_nigma

Bill Collector

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

stamp collector

----------


## Ditto

Rubber stamp

----------


## Jellybeans

Postage stamp

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

postage meter

----------


## MasonC2K

Meter maid

----------


## Craiga 01453

French maid

----------


## Jellybeans

French fries

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Waffle fries

----------


## Bogertophis

waffle iron

----------


## MasonC2K

Iron man

----------


## Bogertophis

iron filings

----------


## tickyyy

iron gut

----------


## Bogertophis

cat gut

----------


## Jellybeans

CAT scan

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Virus scan

----------


## Bogertophis

barcode scan

----------


## Jellybeans

Barcode lines

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

pickup lines

----------


## Jellybeans

Pickup trucks

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

guitar pickup

----------


## Jellybeans

( ? Lol)


> guitar pickup


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Electric guitar

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> ( ? Lol)
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


https://www.stewmac.com/How-To/Onlin...cs_and_Wiring/  :Wink: 
(you need to hang out with some musicians...)

----------


## Jellybeans

> https://www.stewmac.com/How-To/Onlin...cs_and_Wiring/ 
> (you need to hang out with some musicians...)


Haha...would love to

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bass guitar

----------


## Jellybeans

Acoustic guitar

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

guitar pick

----------


## Craiga 01453

Frill pick

----------


## Jellybeans

Pick nose

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Frill pick


Oh, THAT'S what those are called!  thanks!
-------------------------------------------------------------

bulbous nose

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Oh, THAT'S what those are called!  thanks!
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> bulbous nose


(Yup, think club sandwiches)


Nose job

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

(Uugghh) ....
Good job

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

government job

----------


## MasonC2K

Government waste

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Government shutdown

----------


## MasonC2K

System shutdown

----------


## Bogertophis

immune system

----------


## MasonC2K

Immune booster

----------


## Craiga 01453

Booster club

----------


## Bogertophis

club sandwich    (-with frill picks  :Wink:  )

----------


## MasonC2K

Chicken Sandwich

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken nuggets

----------


## Jellybeans

Fried chicken

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken enchiladas

----------


## Jellybeans

Spinach enchiladas

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

spinach lasagna

----------


## MasonC2K

Popeye's spinach

----------


## Jellybeans

Popeyes muscles

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

massive muscles

----------


## MasonC2K

Massive Multiplayer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Multiplayer game

----------


## Bogertophis

Monopoly game

----------


## Reinz

Gas monopoly

----------


## Bogertophis

natural gas

----------


## Craiga 01453

Natural reaction

----------


## Bogertophis

chemical reaction

----------


## tickyyy

love reaction

----------


## Bogertophis

chain reaction

----------


## Jellybeans

No reaction

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

no love  :Sad:

----------


## BR8080

love hurts

----------


## tickyyy

love scars

----------


## MasonC2K

Battle scars

----------


## Craiga 01453

Battle cry

----------


## Bogertophis

cry baby

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice Baby

----------


## Bogertophis

crushed ice

----------


## MasonC2K

Vanilla Ice

----------


## Jellybeans

Vanilla pudding

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pudding pops

----------


## Bogertophis

pops orchestra

----------


## MasonC2K

Symphony Orchestra

----------


## Craiga 01453

Orchestra seats

----------


## Bogertophis

balcony seats

----------


## MasonC2K

Balcony Window

----------


## Bogertophis

bay window

----------


## Craiga 01453

Window shopping

----------


## Bogertophis

louvered window

----------


## gunkle

louvered door

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

front door

----------


## dr del

Open door.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Open sesame

----------


## gunkle

Sesame Street

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

sesame seeds

----------


## tickyyy

seed allergy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gluten allergy

----------


## MasonC2K

Allergy meds

----------


## Bogertophis

cat allergy

----------


## gunkle

Seasonal allergy

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Seasonal weather

----------


## Bogertophis

summer weather   (as in, I'm SO ready for summer weather!)

----------


## MasonC2K

Weather forecast

----------


## Bogertophis

investment forecast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Investment oppurtunity

----------


## Bogertophis

fantastic opportunity

----------


## tickyyy

fantastic fox

----------


## Toad37

Fantastic four

----------


## Bogertophis

Fantastic Voyage

----------


## BR8080

overseas voyage

----------


## Bogertophis

arduous voyage

----------


## MasonC2K

Starship Voyage

----------


## Craiga 01453

Maiden voyage

----------


## gunkle

Royale voyage

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

arctic voyage

----------


## Jellybeans

Arctic Sea

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Arctic seals

----------


## MasonC2K

Navy Seals

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Navy Seals


 :Salute: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Navy weapons

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Fist weapons

----------


## Craiga 01453

Iron fist

----------


## MasonC2K

Iron Man

----------


## gunkle

Iron maiden

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

maiden grass

----------


## Neal

green grass

----------


## Bogertophis

Bermuda grass

----------


## Jellybeans

Long gone

----------

e_nigma (02-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Long gone


this is "drop one, add one"...wanna try that again?   :Wink: 


How about**:  Bermuda Triangle

----------

e_nigma (02-26-2019)

----------


## Neal

Bermuda Bahama

----------


## Jellybeans

Bimini Bahama
(My bad on earlier)
 :Embarassed:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-26-2019)

----------


## BR8080

Bahama mama

----------


## Jellybeans

BIG Mama

----------


## Reinz

Big Mouth

----------


## e_nigma

Mouth off

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Off topic

----------


## Bogertophis

one off

----------


## Craiga 01453

One love

----------


## MasonC2K

Love rocket

----------


## Bogertophis

bottle rocket

----------


## MasonC2K

Baby bottle

----------


## Reinz

Baby Driver

----------


## Bogertophis

driver training

----------


## Reinz

Computer training

----------


## Bogertophis

circuit training

----------


## tickyyy

short circuit

----------


## Bogertophis

short sheet

----------


## Reinz

Rap sheet

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gangster Rap

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad rap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bad trip

----------


## MasonC2K

Acid trip

----------


## MR Snakes

Bad acid

----------


## Bogertophis

battery acid

----------


## Reinz

Low battery

----------


## MR Snakes

down low

----------


## Craiga 01453

Down wind

----------


## Reinz

North wind

----------


## MR Snakes

North Star

----------


## Bogertophis

shooting star

----------


## MR Snakes

star struck

----------


## Bogertophis

struck dumb

----------


## Reinz

Dumb down

----------


## Bogertophis

down comforter

----------


## Reinz

Fashion comforter

----------


## MasonC2K

Spring Fashion

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spring break

----------


## MasonC2K

Fast Break

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fast forward

----------


## Reinz

Step forward

----------


## Bogertophis

step aside

----------


## Reinz

Goose step

----------


## Bogertophis

Canada goose

----------


## Reinz

Canada skiing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Canada Dry

----------


## Bogertophis

dry socket

----------


## Craiga 01453

Socket wrench

----------


## MasonC2K

Torque Wrench

----------


## Bogertophis

torque converter

----------


## MasonC2K

Currency converter

----------


## ImBadAtUsernames

Currency Exchange

----------


## MasonC2K

Exchange Server

Ooo....I hit page 1000! Do I win a prize?  :Razz: )

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

base exchange

----------


## gunkle

Exchange rate

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

exchange gifts

----------


## Craiga 01453

Exchange student

----------


## Bogertophis

student loan

----------


## Pengil

Loan shark

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bridge loan

----------


## Craiga 01453

Suspension bridge

----------


## Bogertophis

school suspension

----------


## Craiga 01453

Public School

----------


## Bogertophis

public enemy

----------


## MasonC2K

Enemy Mine

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coal mine

----------


## Bogertophis

mine field

----------


## gunkle

Field trip

----------


## MasonC2K

Plane trip

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mushroom trip

----------


## Bogertophis

mushroom omelette

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheese Omelette

----------


## Craiga 01453

American cheese

----------


## Bogertophis

American Pie

----------


## MasonC2K

American Woman! (Get away from me-yee!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pretty Woman

----------


## Bogertophis

Wonder Woman

----------


## MasonC2K

Wonder Bra

----------


## Bogertophis

Wonder bread

----------


## MissterDog

bread pudding

----------


## Bogertophis

zucchini bread

----------


## Craiga 01453

French bread

----------


## Bogertophis

French toast

----------


## MasonC2K

Cinnamon Toast

----------


## MCKINLEYW

cinnamon sugar

----------


## Bogertophis

sugar glider

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sugar free

----------


## Bogertophis

sugar rush

----------


## MasonC2K

Gold Rush

----------


## Toad37

Bum rush

----------


## Bodie

Rush Hour

----------

_MasonC2K_ (03-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Happy Hour   :Very Happy:

----------


## MasonC2K

Happy Gilmore

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-19-2019)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Happy Days

----------


## Bogertophis

Happy Halloween

----------


## Craiga 01453

Halloween candy

----------


## Bodie

Candy Corn

----------


## Toad37

Corn hole

----------


## Bogertophis

gopher hole

----------


## MasonC2K

Gopher tortoise

----------


## Bogertophis

gopher snake

----------


## MasonC2K

Pipe snake

----------


## Toad37

Pipe cleaner

----------


## Bogertophis

pipe dream

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dream On (Aerosmith classic, written in 1969. I can't believe that song was written 50 years ago!!)

Anyway....

Dream On

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Dream Weaver

----------


## Craiga 01453

Basket weaver

----------


## Bogertophis

basket case

----------

Bodie (03-20-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Basket Case

----------


## Bodie

Lol.   Same time.   Great minds think alike.  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter basket

----------


## Toad37

Easter island

----------


## Bogertophis

island paradise

----------


## Bodie

island hopping

----------


## MasonC2K

Fantasy Island (da plane, da plane!)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fantasy Football

----------


## Jellybeans

Football game

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

football jersey

----------


## Jellybeans

New Jersey

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

New England

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-21-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

New job

----------


## Bogertophis

nose job

----------


## fadingdaylight

Nose hair

----------


## Bogertophis

nose ring

----------


## fadingdaylight

Wedding ring

----------


## Bogertophis

ring toss

----------


## fadingdaylight

Ball toss

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon Ball

----------


## Craiga 01453

Double Dragon

----------

_MasonC2K_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Double vision

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hallucinatory vision :Surprised:

----------


## MasonC2K

Night vision

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night shift

----------


## fadingdaylight

Stick shift

----------


## Bogertophis

pogo stick

----------


## Toad37

Dip stick (think with your dip stick Jimmy bahahahah)

----------


## Bogertophis

[this is a] stick up

----------


## Craiga 01453

Up sell

----------


## Bodie

Sell out

----------


## MasonC2K

Out side

----------


## Bogertophis

side dish

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dish soap

----------


## Bodie

Soap scum

----------


## MasonC2K

Rebel scum!

----------


## fadingdaylight

Rebel yell

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

rebel forces

----------


## Neal

special forces

----------


## Bogertophis

detective special

----------


## Neal

the detective

----------


## Bogertophis

detective agency

----------


## Neal

agency squat

----------


## fadingdaylight

Federal agency

----------


## Neal

federal laws

----------


## fadingdaylight

Traffic laws

----------


## Neal

traffic sucks

----------


## Bodie

Traffic jam

----------


## Bogertophis

raspberry jam

----------


## MasonC2K

Space Jam

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Space Force

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Force Recon

----------


## fadingdaylight

Force field

----------


## Toad37

Open field

----------


## MasonC2K

Open source

----------


## Craiga 01453

Open house

----------


## Bogertophis

open mind

----------


## Bodie

Mind boggling

----------


## Bogertophis

mind games

----------


## fadingdaylight

Reindeer games

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Mind games

----------


## MasonC2K

Board games

----------


## fadingdaylight

Board walk

----------


## Bodie

Board games

----------


## Bogertophis

hunger games

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hunger Strike (R.I.P. Chris Cornell)

----------


## Bogertophis

strike three!

----------


## MasonC2K

Three Stooges

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2019)

----------


## gunkle

Three's Company

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Company policy

----------


## Bogertophis

Bad Company

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEuKkcX1uKA

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bad dates

Raiders of The Lost Ark

----------


## bcr229

bad data

----------


## MasonC2K

Commander Data

----------


## fadingdaylight

Corrupted data

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Commander Data


Hey, I just saw the Big Bang Theory episode where Sheldon dressed up as that guy! Now I get the reference!!





Data analytics

----------


## fadingdaylight

Financial data

----------


## Bogertophis

financial disaster

----------


## fadingdaylight

Natural disaster

----------


## Bogertophis

natural color

----------


## fadingdaylight

Color match

----------


## Bogertophis

color swatch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Swatch watch  (who remembers those???)

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-28-2019),_gunkle_ (03-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Night Watch

----------


## Jellybeans

Bay Watch

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Black Watch

----------


## Jellybeans

Black Kingsnake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Crawling Kingsnake...

----------


## Jellybeans

Crawling slowly

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

driving slowly

----------


## Jellybeans

Slowly kissing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

kissing bugs

----------


## fadingdaylight

Stink bugs

----------


## Bogertophis

Bugs Bunny

----------


## fadingdaylight

Easter bunny

----------


## Bogertophis

trail bunny

----------


## Bodie

Trail mix

----------


## fadingdaylight

Mix tape

----------


## MasonC2K

> Hey, I just saw the Big Bang Theory episode where Sheldon dressed up as that guy! Now I get the reference!!


I am disappointed in you. You need to watch some Next Gen. The whole series in on Netflix. Might look a bit cheesy now but it is a classic. 



Chex Mix.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I am disappointed in you. You need to watch some Next Gen. The whole series in on Netflix. Might look a bit cheesy now but it is a classic. 
> 
> 
> 
> Chex Mix.


Just not my flavor. I've never watched Star Trek or Star Wars. I'd honestly rather sit outside and watch my grass grow. But hey, different strokes for different folks. It's obviously popular for a reason...


Chex cereal

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-29-2019),PitOnTheProwl (03-29-2019)

----------


## Avsha531

Cereal bowl

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

Bowl cut

----------


## fadingdaylight

Buzz cut

----------


## Bogertophis

Buzz Lightyear

----------


## MasonC2K

Alcohol buzz

----------


## Craiga 01453

Buzz off

----------


## Bogertophis

flake off

----------


## Bodie

Dance off

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dance studio

----------


## Jellybeans

Dance moves

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Night moves

----------


## Bogertophis

night snake

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake food

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Snake forum...

----------


## Avsha531

Public forum

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Public record

----------


## Bogertophis

public enemy

----------


## fadingdaylight

Enemy lines

----------


## Bogertophis

long lines....  :Sad:

----------


## Bodie

How long

----------


## Bogertophis

too long... :Wink:

----------


## Toad37

Long wait

----------


## Bogertophis

long train

----------


## fadingdaylight

Train tracks

----------


## Toad37

Freight train

----------


## Bogertophis

freight zone

----------


## Jellybeans

Comfort zone

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodie

Southern comfort

----------


## Jellybeans

Southern Man

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Southern hospitality

----------


## Jellybeans

No hospitality

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

no imagination

----------


## Jellybeans

Vivid imagination

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Vivid dreams

----------


## Bogertophis

vivid purple

----------


## fadingdaylight

Deep purple

----------


## Bogertophis

deep pool

----------


## fadingdaylight

Pool table

----------


## Bogertophis

massage table (-ahhhh!  :Very Happy:  )

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Poker table

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Stud poker

----------


## Jellybeans

Stud muffin

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blueberry muffin

----------


## Toad37

Muffin top

----------


## Pengil

Top Ramen 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

top dog

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bad dog

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Big Dog  :Good Job:

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dog poop

----------


## Bogertophis

dog tired

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dog treat

----------


## Bogertophis

treat diseases

----------


## fadingdaylight

Communicable diseases

----------


## Bodie

Contagious diseases

----------


## Bogertophis

contagious laughter

----------


## fadingdaylight

Contagious hiccups

----------


## Jellybeans

Infectious Hobby

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Ok I messed it up trying to edit one that came in a second too late...

Hobby lobby

----------


## MasonC2K

Hotel Lobby

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hotel California

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-01-2019),_MasonC2K_ (04-01-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

California Girls

----------


## Bogertophis

California Special

----------


## fadingdaylight

Chief's Special

----------


## Bodie

Special occasion

----------


## MasonC2K

Special character

----------


## Craiga 01453

Special forces  :Salute:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Dark Forces

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dark thoughts

----------


## Bogertophis

Dark Shadows

----------


## Toad37

Dark knight

----------


## Bodie

Dark colors

----------


## fadingdaylight

Primary colors

----------


## MasonC2K

True Colors

----------


## fadingdaylight

True north

----------


## MasonC2K

North Pole

----------


## Bogertophis

Frozen North

----------


## fadingdaylight

Frozen rodents

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Frozen soundtrack

----------


## Bodie

Frozen turkey

----------


## Bogertophis

(not anymore... :Wink:  )  baked turkey

----------

Bodie (04-02-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Half baked

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-02-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Better half

----------


## Bodie

Half price

----------


## fadingdaylight

Discount price

----------


## Craiga 01453

Employee discount

----------


## fadingdaylight

Employee benefits

----------


## Bodie

Benefits package

----------


## Bogertophis

fringe benefits

----------


## fadingdaylight

Fringe effect

----------


## Bogertophis

leather fringe

----------


## Bodie

Leather Jacket

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Metal Jacket

----------


## Craiga 01453

Metal band

----------


## Bedual

Wrist band

----------


## Bogertophis

wrist watch

----------


## fadingdaylight

Night watch

----------


## Craiga 01453

Night light

----------


## fadingdaylight

Light meal

----------


## Bogertophis

black light

----------


## Toad37

Black magic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Magic beans

----------


## Bogertophis

pinto beans

----------


## fadingdaylight

Ford pinto

----------


## Craiga 01453

Betty Ford

----------


## TechnoCheese

Betty White


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Betty Boop

----------


## fadingdaylight

Betty Page

----------


## Bogertophis

Patti Page

----------


## fadingdaylight

Jimmy Page

----------


## TechnoCheese

Jimmy Neutron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Jimmy Buffett

----------


## fadingdaylight

Jimmy Carter

----------


## Bogertophis

Jimmy Durante

----------


## fadingdaylight

Row Jimmy

----------


## Bogertophis

used Jimmy

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-08-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Used car

----------


## Bodie

Car insurance

----------


## Craiga 01453

> used Jimmy


Ok, I literally just laughed out loud and palmfaced.

- - - Updated - - -




> Car insurance


Insurance agency

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-08-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Insurance claim

----------


## Bogertophis

false claim

----------


## fadingdaylight

False witness

----------


## FractalVision

false smile

----------


## fadingdaylight

Half smile

----------


## TechnoCheese

Half full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

half baked

----------


## fadingdaylight

Baked potato

----------


## MasonC2K

Potato head

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dead head

----------


## TechnoCheese

Dead weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Weight bench

----------


## Craiga 01453

Weight loss

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blood loss

----------


## Bogertophis

memory loss

----------


## fadingdaylight

Memory card

----------


## Craiga 01453

Birthday card

----------


## fadingdaylight

Birthday cake

----------


## Bogertophis

birthday suit

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-10-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

"Woman! Where is my...."

Super Suit

----------

TechnoCheese (04-10-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Super hero

----------


## Bogertophis

Super Bowl

----------


## Craiga 01453

Taco bowl

----------


## Bodie

Taco Tuesday

----------


## Bogertophis

Ruby Tuesday

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ruby slippers

----------


## Bogertophis

lady slippers

----------


## MasonC2K

Lady fingers

----------


## TechnoCheese

Lady bug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bug zapper

----------


## MasonC2K

Bug Life

----------


## Bodie

Life span

----------


## fadingdaylight

Life goals

----------


## sur3fir3

Swamp Life

----------


## MasonC2K

Swamp Thing

----------


## Bogertophis

swamp cooler

----------


## Toad37

Cooler weather

----------


## fadingdaylight

Better weather

----------


## Bogertophis

better decision

----------


## Craiga 01453

Split decision

----------


## Bogertophis

banana split

----------


## fadingdaylight

Split screen

----------


## Craiga 01453

Screen saver

----------


## Bogertophis

window screen

----------


## fadingdaylight

Drug screen

----------


## Craiga 01453

Drug bust

----------


## fadingdaylight

Drug mule

----------


## Bogertophis

mule deer

----------


## fadingdaylight

Deer meat

----------


## TechnoCheese

Suspicious meat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

(Such as...) potted meat

----------


## Bodie

Potted plant

----------


## fadingdaylight

Medicinal plant...

----------

TechnoCheese (04-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

plant evidence

----------


## fadingdaylight

Circumstantial evidence

----------


## Bogertophis

scientific evidence

----------


## MasonC2K

Scientific discovery

----------


## fadingdaylight

Discovery channel

----------


## Bogertophis

channel islands

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tropical islands

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tropical punch

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hawaiian Punch

----------


## Bogertophis

Hawaiian vacation

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hawaiian pizza

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-12-2019)

----------


## Eye4Pythons

Pizza party

- Charles Eye

----------


## tttaylorrr

party pants

----------


## fadingdaylight

Parachute pants

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chef pants

----------


## fadingdaylight

Chef salad

----------


## Bogertophis

pasta salad

----------


## fadingdaylight

Chicken salad

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Chicken Ranch

----------


## Bogertophis

ranch dressing

----------


## TechnoCheese

Dressing room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

green room

----------


## fadingdaylight

Green house

----------


## Craiga 01453

Waffle House

----------


## Bodie

Waffle Cone

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-18-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Traffic cone

----------


## TechnoCheese

Foot traffic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Foot path

----------


## Bogertophis

narrow path

----------


## Craiga 01453

Beaten path

----------


## gunkle

Career path

----------


## BR8080

Career goals

----------


## Jellybeans

Snake goals

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Life goals

----------


## Craiga 01453

Life partner

----------


## Valyndris

life lesson

----------


## fadingdaylight

Music lesson

----------


## Bogertophis

riding lesson

----------


## Bodie

Lesson learned

----------


## Bogertophis

learned behavior

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bad behavior

----------


## cncmachineguy

Breaking bad

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bad apple

----------


## Bogertophis

apple turnover

----------


## fadingdaylight

Turnover rate

----------


## Bogertophis

inflation rate

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cut rate

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hair cut

----------


## fadingdaylight

Like a...


Crew cut?

----------


## Bogertophis

road crew

----------


## fadingdaylight

> road crew


Hey... you got an avatar.  Very nice.

Back road

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019)

----------


## gunkle

Back rub

----------


## Bogertophis

> Hey... you got an avatar.  Very nice...


Thanks...I haven't found one of a Trans Pecos but this has a similar look & I like his face too- 

nose rub

----------


## Craiga 01453

Nose picker

----------


## fadingdaylight

Nose goblin

----------


## Bogertophis

goblin shark

----------


## Avsha531

Sorry in advance...baby shark

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Pool shark

----------


## Bogertophis

lemon shark

----------


## gunkle

Grandpa shark

----------


## Bogertophis

card shark

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Shark fishing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fishing pole

----------


## Bogertophis

fishing guide

----------


## gunkle

wilderness guide

----------


## Bodie

Guide wire

----------


## fadingdaylight

Live wire

----------


## Bogertophis

live audio

----------


## fadingdaylight

Live music

----------


## Bogertophis

bluegrass music

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-22-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Banjo music?

----------


## Bodie

Music teacher

----------


## MasonC2K

Karate teacher

----------


## Valyndris

Karate Master

----------


## Bogertophis

master mechanic

----------


## MasonC2K

Master Baiter

----------


## Bogertophis

master gardener

----------


## fadingdaylight

Grand master

----------


## TechnoCheese

Pokémon master


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Master cylinder

----------


## Valyndris

cylinder snake

----------


## MasonC2K

Snake Plyskin

----------


## fadingdaylight

Drain snake

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sewer drain

----------


## Bogertophis

storm drain

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Storm cloud.

----------


## Bogertophis

thunder storm

----------


## MasonC2K

Thunder Struck!

----------


## Bogertophis

Thunder Road

----------


## MasonC2K

Road Warrior

----------


## Bogertophis

warrior pose

----------


## fadingdaylight

Weekend warrior

----------


## Bogertophis

weekend getaway

----------


## fadingdaylight

Alabama Getaway

----------


## Bogertophis

Alabama concert

----------


## gunkle

Concert pianist

----------


## Craiga 01453

Classical pianist

----------


## Bogertophis

classical guitar

----------


## fadingdaylight

Steel guitar

----------


## gunkle

stainless steel

----------


## Bodie

Steel Manufacturer

----------


## Bogertophis

Remington Steel

----------


## bcr229

Remington Rifle

----------


## fadingdaylight

Rifle range

----------


## MasonC2K

Range Rover

----------


## fadingdaylight

Moon rover

----------


## Bogertophis

moon phase

----------


## fadingdaylight

Full moon

----------


## MasonC2K

Full Monty

----------


## Valyndris

Monty Python

----------


## Bodie

Well of course........Ball Python

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

blood python

----------


## bcr229

blood red

----------


## Bogertophis

blood transfusion

----------


## Jellybeans

Bad blood

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

bad wolf

----------


## Bogertophis

wolf spider

----------


## tickyyy

spider man

----------


## Bogertophis

widow spider

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Widow

----------


## Jus1More

Rich Widow $$

----------


## Bogertophis

rich dessert

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dessert buffet

----------


## Bogertophis

I'll be right there  :ROFL: 


Chocolate dessert

----------

fadingdaylight (05-01-2019)

----------


## BR8080

chocolate drop

----------


## Bogertophis

rain drop

----------


## Toad37

Drop box

----------


## BR8080

drop dead

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead Space

----------


## Bodie

Dead tired

----------


## Valyndris

Dead serious

----------


## Craiga 01453

Serious face

----------


## MasonC2K

Face Time

----------


## fadingdaylight

Lunch time

----------


## Bogertophis

time out

----------


## fadingdaylight

Spaced out

----------


## Valyndris

roll out

----------


## Bogertophis

roll away

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cast away

----------


## Bogertophis

body cast

----------


## Craiga 01453

Type cast

----------


## Bodie

Cast net

----------


## Valyndris

fish net

----------


## Bogertophis

net worth

----------


## MasonC2K

Worth it

----------


## fadingdaylight

Fort Worth

----------


## MasonC2K

Fort Benning

----------


## Bodie

Pillow fort

----------


## Bogertophis

pillow talk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Straight talk

----------


## MasonC2K

Talk show

----------


## Bogertophis

show trial

----------


## fadingdaylight

Trial offer

----------


## Bogertophis

trial attorney

----------


## Valyndris

expensive attorney

----------


## Craiga 01453

Attorney General

----------


## Valyndris

General Tao

----------


## Bogertophis

General Mayhem

----------


## MasonC2K

Mayhem Guy

----------


## Valyndris

Family Guy

----------


## Bodie

Family feud

----------


## Bogertophis

family curse

----------


## Valyndris

ancient curse

----------


## Bogertophis

ancient artifacts

----------


## Bodie

Ancient aliens

----------


## Bogertophis

legal aliens

----------


## Valyndris

legal marijuana

----------


## Bogertophis

legal eagle

----------


## Crowfingers

Eagle Cam

----------


## Bodie

Bald eagle

----------


## Bogertophis

bald cypress

----------


## TechnoCheese

Cypress mulch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Cypress Hill

----------

_MasonC2K_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Capitol Hill

----------


## Valyndris

down hill

----------


## Bogertophis

down escalator

----------


## MasonC2K

Blackhawk Down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Down wind

----------


## Bogertophis

upside down

----------


## MasonC2K

Stranger Thin...oops wrong game!

The Upside

----------


## Bogertophis

Upside cast

----------


## MasonC2K

Cast off

----------


## Toad37

Cast away

----------


## fadingdaylight

Fly away

----------


## Bodie

Fly paper

----------


## Valyndris

paper cut

----------


## MasonC2K

Clean cut

----------


## Bogertophis

clean break

----------


## MasonC2K

Point Break

----------


## Valyndris

point blank

----------


## MasonC2K

Mel Blank "What's up doc?"

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blank stare

----------


## Bogertophis

blank application

----------


## fadingdaylight

Job application

----------


## Valyndris

Snow job (if you aren't aware of what that is, up here in Canada we call getting someone full of snow a snow job)

----------


## Bogertophis

snow squall .....And around here, a "snow job" is when someone gives you "baloney"...is intentionally deceptive...aka "horse pucky", 
as well as a few "less family-friendly" terms.   :Very Happy:

----------


## bcr229

snow shovel

----------


## Toad37

Shovel head

----------


## Bodie

Head games

----------


## Valyndris

board games

----------


## StillBP

Board walk 
I can't believe this thread is still going!!!

----------


## fadingdaylight

Walk out

----------


## Bogertophis

walk dog

----------


## Bodie

Dog days

----------


## Bogertophis

domestic dog

----------


## Valyndris

domestic snake

----------


## tickyyy

Snake hobby

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hobby lobby

----------


## Bogertophis

lobby lawmakers

----------


## MasonC2K

Hotel Lobby

----------


## Reinz

Hotel Beds

----------


## MasonC2K

Bunk beds

----------


## Bogertophis

that's bunk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bunk house

----------


## Craiga 01453

House rules

----------


## fadingdaylight

No rules!

----------


## MasonC2K

House rules

----------


## Valyndris

House Renovations

----------


## MasonC2K

(She's a) Brick House

----------


## fadingdaylight

Brick oven

----------


## MasonC2K

Oven roasted

----------


## Valyndris

roasted peanuts

----------


## Bodie

Boiled peanuts (yum)

----------


## Bogertophis

boiled cabbage

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hard boiled

----------


## tickyyy

boiled egg

----------


## Bogertophis

python egg

----------


## MasonC2K

Monster python

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2019),fadingdaylight (05-15-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Royal Python

----------


## MasonC2K

Royal Rumble

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-15-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

Royal palace

----------


## Bogertophis

royal pain!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Back pain

----------


## MasonC2K

Back bone

----------


## Bodie

bone marrow

----------


## fadingdaylight

Bone meal

----------


## Bogertophis

funny bone

----------


## fadingdaylight

Funny farm

----------


## Bogertophis

fat farm

----------


## Ellentomologist

Hog Fat

----------


## Bogertophis

hog heaven

----------


## tickyyy

hog wash

----------


## Bogertophis

car wash

----------


## tickyyy

black car

----------


## Bogertophis

black racer

----------


## tickyyy

racer back

----------


## Bogertophis

got back

----------


## tickyyy

got em

----------


## Bogertophis

got milk?

----------


## tickyyy

milk man

----------


## Bogertophis

milk snake

----------


## fadingdaylight

Spoiled milk

----------


## MasonC2K

Spoiled brat

----------


## Valyndris

Spoiled rotten

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rotten tomato

----------


## MasonC2K

Grape tomato

----------


## Valyndris

tomato paste

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cilantro paste

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tooth paste

----------


## Bogertophis

paste jewelry

----------


## Valyndris

Shiny jewelry (I remember anytime I passed the jewelry store I'd go "ooo shinies")

----------


## Bogertophis

shiny penny

----------


## MasonC2K

Penny Parker

----------


## fadingdaylight

Peter Parker

----------


## Valyndris

Peter Griffin

----------


## Bodie

Peter pan

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cake pan

----------


## MasonC2K

Wedding cake

----------


## Bogertophis

cake walk

----------


## tickyyy

plug walk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Board walk

----------


## MasonC2K

Board game

----------


## Craiga 01453

Game over

----------


## Bogertophis

game bird

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Game Warden

----------


## Valyndris

Video Game

----------


## Craiga 01453

Video evidence

----------


## BlazeMagic

DNA evidence

----------


## fadingdaylight

Forensic evidence

----------


## Reinz

Forensic Files

----------


## Bogertophis

forensic psychology

----------


## Reinz

Reverse psychology

----------


## Bogertophis

reverse osmosis

----------


## Reinz

Forward Osmosis

----------


## Valyndris

Forward Thinking

----------


## Bogertophis

forward march!

----------


## Reinz

Step Forward

----------


## Bogertophis

fast forward

----------


## Reinz

Fast Times

----------


## Craiga 01453

Troubled times

----------


## Reinz

Troubled Waters

----------


## Bogertophis

troubled mind

----------


## Valyndris

Mind Tricks

----------


## fadingdaylight

Mind traveller

----------


## MasonC2K

Blues Traveler

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cumberland Blues

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cumberland Gap

----------


## MasonC2K

The Gap

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gap Jeans

----------


## Bogertophis

credibility gap

----------


## Reinz

Spark Gap

----------


## Bogertophis

spark interest

----------


## Reinz

Interest rate

----------


## Bogertophis

feign interest

----------


## MasonC2K

Feign death

----------


## Bodie

Death wish

----------


## Valyndris

wish list

----------


## MasonC2K

Christmas list

----------


## Reinz

Snake List

----------


## MasonC2K

Gigantic snake

----------


## Bogertophis

gigantic mistake

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tiny mistake

----------


## MasonC2K

Tiny dancer (or was it Tony Danza?  :Razz: )

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tiny toons

----------


## Bogertophis

tiny houses

----------


## BlazeMagic

building houses

----------


## tickyyy

minecraft houses

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dilapidated houses

----------


## Valyndris

big houses

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Out houses

----------


## Bogertophis

wipe out

----------


## Valyndris

knock out

----------


## Reinz

Knock wood

----------


## Bogertophis

wood pellets

----------


## Reinz

Rabbit Pellets

----------


## fadingdaylight

Airsoft pellets

----------


## MasonC2K

Airsoft gun

----------


## Bogertophis

top gun

----------


## fadingdaylight

Tommy gun

----------


## Bogertophis

nail gun

----------


## MasonC2K

Nall polish

----------


## Valyndris

Broken Nail (Mine is broken on the backside because I own a macaw  :Razz:  )

----------


## Bogertophis

broken promise

----------


## tickyyy

promise land

----------


## Valyndris

Candy Land

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate candy

----------


## Valyndris

chocolate bunny

----------


## reptilemom25

bunny hop

----------


## MasonC2K

Sock hop

----------


## fadingdaylight

Holey sock

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sock puppet

----------


## MasonC2K

Puppet show

----------


## Bogertophis

puppet regime

----------


## MasonC2K

Puppet Master

----------


## Bogertophis

master gardener

----------


## dr del

Master smith ( just watched forged in fire  :Embarassed:  )

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-24-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

slave master

----------


## fadingdaylight

Master mechanic

----------


## Valyndris

Mechanic hands (my dad is a mechanic and no matter how much he washes his hands there is still some remaining blackness from the oil and such)

----------


## Reinz

Man Hands

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

hands off

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hands down

----------


## BlazeMagic

get down

----------


## Craiga 01453

Get lost

----------


## Valyndris

lost keys

----------


## fadingdaylight

Security keys

----------


## Bogertophis

security alert

----------


## Reinz

Security System

----------


## Bogertophis

digestive system

----------


## fadingdaylight

Digestive issues

----------


## Reinz

Tissue Issues

----------


## Valyndris

Tissue Box

----------


## Bogertophis

tissue paper

----------


## Reinz

Paper Tiger

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tiger blood

----------


## Bogertophis

blood brother

----------


## Valyndris

blood python

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blood type

----------


## Reinz

Wild Type

----------


## Valyndris

wild animal

----------


## Bodie

Animal instinct

----------


## Reinz

Basic Instinct

----------


## Bogertophis

basic training

----------


## Reinz

Training Athlete

----------


## BlazeMagic

Training wheels

----------


## fadingdaylight

Hot wheels

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot tamales

----------


## Valyndris

hot pants

----------


## Reinz

Parachute Pants

----------


## Bogertophis

golden parachute

----------


## Valyndris

golden retriever

----------


## Reinz

Golden Hair

----------


## Bogertophis

golden gecko

----------


## Reinz

Gecko Insurance

----------


## Bogertophis

health insurance

----------


## Reinz

Health Plan

----------


## Valyndris

dinner plan

----------


## dr del

Cunning plan

----------


## fadingdaylight

Battle plan

----------


## Reinz

Success Plan

----------


## Craiga 01453

Success story

----------


## Valyndris

sad story

----------


## Bodie

Toy story

----------


## gunkle

Toy store

----------


## fadingdaylight

Convenience store

----------


## tickyyy

store robbery

----------


## BlazeMagic

Total convenience

Edit: Never mind, I spent too long thinking about it.

----------


## Reinz

> store robbery


Highway Robbery

----------


## Valyndris

Highway Morph

----------


## Craiga 01453

Highway patrol

----------


## fadingdaylight

Patrol car

----------


## BlazeMagic

sports car

----------


## Valyndris

race car

----------


## Reinz

Race Queen

----------


## Craiga 01453

Queen bee

----------


## Reinz

Honey Bee

----------


## Valyndris

killer bee

----------


## Bogertophis

sweat bee

----------


## Reinz

Spelling Bee

----------


## Bogertophis

creative spelling

----------


## Valyndris

creative art

----------


## Reinz

Art Class

----------


## Bodie

Class act

----------


## Reinz

Act Right

----------


## BlazeMagic

Right turn

----------


## Bogertophis

right whale

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blue whale

----------


## Valyndris

blue angels

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blue skies

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue Jay

----------


## fadingdaylight

Stellar's Jay

----------


## Bogertophis

jay walk

----------


## BlazeMagic

Egyptian walk

----------


## MasonC2K

Egyptian Mummy

----------


## fadingdaylight

Egyptian relics

----------


## Reinz

War relics

----------


## Valyndris

civil war

----------


## Bogertophis

civil disobedience

----------


## Reinz

Teen Disobedience

----------


## Valyndris

teen mom

----------


## Bogertophis

teen movies

----------


## Crowfingers

movie night

----------


## Reinz

Date night

----------


## Bogertophis

night stalker

----------


## tickyyy

creepy stalker

----------


## Bogertophis

creepy crawlers

----------


## Reinz

Night Crawlers

----------


## Bogertophis

night shift

----------


## MasonC2K

Gear shift

----------


## BlazeMagic

gear box

----------


## MasonC2K

Big Box

----------


## Reinz

Match box

----------


## EL-Ziggy

perfect match

----------


## Reinz

Perfect Stranger

----------


## Bogertophis

perfect storm

----------


## Valyndris

storm watchers

----------


## Bogertophis

severe storm

----------


## EL-Ziggy

severe headache

----------


## Reinz

Headache Doctor

----------


## Valyndris

Doctor Who

----------


## Reinz

Witch Doctor

----------


## Bogertophis

witch hazel

----------


## Valyndris

hazel eyes

----------


## Reinz

Snake Eyes

----------


## Valyndris

cute snake  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

Cute Puppy

----------


## MasonC2K

Pound Puppy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pound cake

----------


## Reinz

Pound Sand

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sand dune

----------


## Valyndris

sand man

----------


## MasonC2K

Spider Man

----------


## Valyndris

Spider Pig (from the Simpsons)

----------


## Reinz

Barbecue Pig

----------


## Bogertophis

pig iron

----------


## Neal

cast iron

----------


## Bogertophis

cast away

----------


## Toad37

> cast away


Wilson!!!

Far away

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019)

----------


## Bodie

far ahead

----------


## Neal

So far

----------


## fadingdaylight

So good

----------


## MasonC2K

Good Fellas

----------


## Valyndris

good boy

----------


## BR8080

boy band

----------


## MasonC2K

Rubber band

----------


## Bogertophis

rubber boots

----------


## MasonC2K

Cowboy boots

----------


## Bogertophis

Cowboy Way

----------


## MasonC2K

United Way

----------


## Reinz

United Front

----------


## Craiga 01453

Front page

----------


## MasonC2K

Web Page

----------


## Bogertophis

Oops, you beat me!  :Very Happy: 

spider web

----------


## Craiga 01453

Web design

----------


## MasonC2K

Intelligent design

----------


## fadingdaylight

Graphic design

----------


## MasonC2K

Graphic novel

----------


## Valyndris

Graphic images

----------


## Bogertophis

beefcake images

----------


## MasonC2K

Beefcake pantyhose

----------


## Reinz

> Beefcake pantyhose


Thats an image I can live without!  :Sad:   ^^^^

Diaphanous Pantyhose

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

diaphanous saree

----------


## Valyndris

> diaphanous saree


ok I had to google both those words.

Diaphanous Lingerie

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

(LOL)  

sexy lingerie

----------


## Neal

sexy dance

----------


## Valyndris

robot dance

----------


## Reinz

Robot Wars

----------


## Bogertophis

pointless wars

----------


## Reinz

Pointless Laws

----------


## Bogertophis

physics laws

----------


## Reinz

Physics Books

----------


## Craiga 01453

History books

----------


## Bogertophis

history professor

----------


## Reinz

Nutty Professor

----------


## Bodie

Nutty buddy

----------


## Reinz

Little Buddy

----------


## Bogertophis

buddy movie

----------


## fadingdaylight

My Buddy

----------


## Bodie

Buddy system

----------


## KKM

decimal system

----------


## Bogertophis

circulatory system

----------


## Reinz

Endocrine System

----------


## Bogertophis

digestive system

----------


## Reinz

Musculoskeletal System

----------


## Bogertophis

betting system

----------


## MasonC2K

Sports betting

----------


## Valyndris

fantasy sports

----------


## MasonC2K

Fantasy island

----------


## Craiga 01453

Island Oasis

----------


## Reinz

Island Hopping

----------


## Valyndris

Hopping Bunny

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bunny ears

----------


## Reinz

Easter Bunny

----------


## MasonC2K

Easter Island

----------


## Bogertophis

Easter eggs

----------


## Reinz

Eggs Benedict

----------


## Bogertophis

python eggs  :Snake:

----------


## MasonC2K

Python code

----------


## Valyndris

Adorable Python

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-04-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Adorable kitten

----------


## Bogertophis

adorable anteater

----------


## Valyndris

adorable parrot

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-04-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Parrot Talk

----------


## MasonC2K

The Talk

----------


## Bogertophis

cheap talk

----------


## Reinz

Cheap Trick

----------


## Bogertophis

trick pony

----------


## Reinz

Pony Up

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pony tail

----------


## Bogertophis

trail pony

----------


## Craiga 01453

Happy trail

----------


## Reinz

Trail mix

----------


## Bogertophis

snail trail

----------

_Reinz_ (06-04-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Snail Shell

----------


## fadingdaylight

Shell shock

----------


## Valyndris

shock treatment

----------


## dr del

Shock therapy

----------


## Reinz

Pet Therapy

----------


## MasonC2K

Pet Detective

----------


## Valyndris

Pet Peeves

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pet cemetery

----------


## MasonC2K

Cemetery Gates

----------


## Valyndris

Hell Gates (I've been watching too much Supernatural  :Razz: )

----------


## MasonC2K

Hell Boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Paper boy

----------


## MasonC2K

Paper airplane

----------


## Bogertophis

taildragger airplane

----------


## Reinz

Taildragger Teenager

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Unruly teenager

----------


## Reinz

Unruly Mob

----------


## MasonC2K

Flash mob

----------


## Bogertophis

mob mentality

----------


## MasonC2K

Mob Psycho

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Im Psycho

----------


## Godzilla78

Hes psycho

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-05-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

original Psycho

----------


## Reinz

Original Recipe

----------


## Craiga 01453

Original owner

----------


## Reinz

Owner Operator

----------


## Bogertophis

smooth operator

----------


## Valyndris

Smooth Criminal

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Criminal Minds

----------


## Reinz

Smart Minds

----------


## Bogertophis

nobody minds

----------


## Craiga 01453

Nobody home

----------


## Bogertophis

nobody knows...

----------


## Reinz

Shadow Knows

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

shadow puppet

----------


## Reinz

Sock Puppet

----------


## Bogertophis

wind sock

----------


## Reinz

Trade wind

----------


## Toad37

Up wind

----------


## Reinz

Up Town

----------


## Toad37

Ghost town

----------


## Bogertophis

ghost costume

----------


## Toad37

Costume party

----------


## Reinz

Birthday Party

----------


## octo_owl

Birthday cake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate Cake

----------


## MasonC2K

Milk Chocolate

----------


## Valyndris

Sour milk (Why does my brain automatically think of the weirdest or grossest stuff first?)

----------


## MasonC2K

Sour cream

----------


## Reinz

Ice Cream

----------


## Bodie

Whipped cream

----------


## Reinz

Horse Whipped

----------


## MasonC2K

Horse collar

----------


## Reinz

Blue Collar

----------


## fadingdaylight

Blue Heeler

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blue agave

----------


## Bogertophis

blue tongued

----------


## Reinz

Fork Tongued

----------


## Bogertophis

river fork

----------


## Reinz

River Raft

----------


## jmcrook

Rising river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

flooded river

----------


## TechnoCheese

Flooded basement
(On a side note, I brought this game to tortoise forum a few days ago, and it seems to be a hit. Already has 120+ replies, lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

dank basement

----------


## Craiga 01453

Basement apartment

----------


## Bogertophis

luxury apartment

----------


## Reinz

Luxury Yacht

----------


## Bogertophis

luxury spa

----------


## Reinz

Health Spa

----------


## Bogertophis

health supplement

----------


## Reinz

Supplement income

----------


## Bogertophis

increase income

----------


## Reinz

Tax increase

----------


## Bogertophis

tax preparation

----------


## Reinz

Mental Preparation

----------


## Bodie

Mental health

----------


## Toad37

Mental breakdown

----------


## Bogertophis

vehicle breakdown

----------


## Reinz

Vehicle Maintenance

----------


## Bogertophis

maintenance feeding

----------


## Reinz

Feeding Tube

----------


## MasonC2K

You Tube

----------


## Valyndris

love you

----------


## Craiga 01453

Love Shack

----------


## fadingdaylight

Caddy Shack

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Caddy Swim

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sugar caddy

----------


## Reinz

Raw Sugar

----------


## Valyndris

Sugar Daddy

----------


## Reinz

Baby Daddy

----------


## fadingdaylight

Daddy Daycare

----------


## Craiga 01453

Baby boomer

----------


## Valyndris

> Baby boomer


You must of been thinking you were in the word association game thread, easy to mistake as I always open both at the same time and reply to both. I'll continue from here anyway.

Baby Shower

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Wedding shower

----------


## Reinz

Wedding Cake

----------


## tickyyy

chocolate cake

----------


## Bogertophis

patty cake

----------


## Valyndris

burger patty

----------


## Reinz

Chicken Patty

----------


## tickyyy

chicken burger

----------


## Reinz

Chicken Lips

----------


## Bogertophis

Chicken Fat....Anyone remember this?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af2j59zzX3Q  :ROFL:

----------


## Valyndris

fat people

----------


## Craiga 01453

People person

----------


## MasonC2K

Purple people.

----------


## Reinz

Purple Mattress

----------


## tickyyy

purple planet

----------


## Reinz

Planet Hollywood

----------


## MasonC2K

Universal Hollywood

----------


## fadingdaylight

Universal remote

----------


## Bogertophis

universal joint

----------


## Reinz

Lit Joint

----------


## Bogertophis

elbow joint

----------


## Reinz

Tennis Elbow

----------


## Bogertophis

tennis racket

----------


## Toad37

Racket ball

----------


## fadingdaylight

Dodge ball

----------


## Bogertophis

dodge draft

----------


## fadingdaylight

Back draft

----------


## Bogertophis

first draft

----------


## Bodie

Draft Beer      :Good Job:

----------


## Toad37

Hot beer

----------


## Bogertophis

craft beer

----------


## Reinz

Art Craft

----------


## Bogertophis

craft paper

----------


## Reinz

Paper Cut

----------


## MasonC2K

Clean cut

----------


## fadingdaylight

Crew cut

----------


## MasonC2K

Enterprise crew

----------


## Valyndris

Enterprise Ship

----------


## Bogertophis

free enterprise

----------


## MasonC2K

Free Bird!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

free speech

----------


## Craiga 01453

Free speech

----------


## Bogertophis

> Free speech


Very original,  :ROFL:   Did you take a nap?   :Wink: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

free puppies

----------


## MasonC2K

Pound Puppies

----------


## Bogertophis

pound pavement

----------


## tickyyy

pavement chalk

----------


## Reinz

Chalk dust

----------


## MasonC2K

Snap dust

----------


## Reinz

Snap Peas

----------


## Bogertophis

snap decision

----------


## Reinz

Quick Decision

----------


## Bogertophis

quick draw

----------


## tickyyy

quick pic

----------


## Craiga 01453

Quick buck

----------


## tickyyy

100 bucks

----------


## MasonC2K

Uncle Buck

----------


## Valyndris

Weird Uncle

----------


## MasonC2K

Weird Science

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Science Fair

----------


## Reinz

Fair Shake

----------


## tickyyy

milk shake

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate Milk

----------


## fadingdaylight

Spoiled milk

----------


## Bogertophis

spoiled kid

----------


## Reinz

Computer kid

----------


## Bogertophis

kid gloves

----------


## tickyyy

kid drink

----------


## Reinz

Stiff Drink

----------


## Bogertophis

refreshing drink

----------


## fadingdaylight

Refreshing nap

----------


## tickyyy

nap time

----------


## Reinz

Dirt Nap

----------


## Bogertophis

dirt cheap

----------


## Reinz

Cheap Thrill

----------


## Bogertophis

cheap date

----------


## Craiga 01453

Blind date

----------


## Reinz

Blind Spot

----------


## Bogertophis

spot clean

----------


## tickyyy

clean room (not really)

----------


## Bogertophis

clean break

----------


## Reinz

Break Free

----------


## tickyyy

free falling

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-13-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Fat free

----------


## Valyndris

fat people

----------


## Reinz

Fat Dog

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hot dog

----------


## Reinz

Hot Weather

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot Shots

----------


## Bodie

Tequila shots

----------


## Craiga 01453

Slap shots

----------


## Bogertophis

shots fired

----------


## fadingdaylight

Fired up

----------


## Craiga 01453

You're fired!

----------


## Reinz

Youre Here

----------


## Bogertophis

where's here?

----------


## Reinz

Here what?

----------


## Bogertophis

here today

----------


## Reinz

News Today

----------


## tickyyy

nightly news

----------


## Reinz

Nightly Routine

----------


## Bogertophis

routine maintenance

----------


## Reinz

Maintenance Plan

----------


## Bogertophis

vacation plan

----------


## Reinz

Family Vacation

----------


## Bogertophis

family planning

----------


## Reinz

Planning Activities

----------


## Valyndris

outdoor activities

----------


## MasonC2K

Great Outdoors

----------


## Reinz

Great movie

----------


## fadingdaylight

Classic movies

----------


## Valyndris

classic cars

----------


## Bogertophis

classic rock

----------


## Reinz

Pet Rock

----------


## Bogertophis

Pet Sounds

----------


## Reinz

Sounds good

----------


## Bogertophis

eerie sounds

----------


## Reinz

Sounds like

----------


## Valyndris

bird sounds

----------


## Reinz

Bird Brain

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brain freeze

----------


## Bogertophis

freeze dried

----------


## tickyyy

dried fruit

----------


## Bogertophis

fruit salad

----------


## tickyyy

fruit juice

----------


## Reinz

Craigs Juice



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Juice Newton

----------


## Reinz

Juice King

----------


## Bogertophis

king snake

----------


## Valyndris

King Cobra

----------


## Reinz

Shelby Cobra



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

spitting cobra   :Snake2:

----------


## Reinz

Spitting cup

----------


## Bogertophis

spitting contest

----------


## Reinz

Beauty Contest

----------


## Jus1More

Beauty Queen

----------


## Bogertophis

Dancing Queen

----------


## Reinz

Drama Queen

----------


## Bogertophis

Queen concert

----------


## Reinz

Concert Stage

----------


## MasonC2K

Stage Left

----------


## Valyndris

left handed

----------


## MasonC2K

under handed

----------


## Craiga 01453

Under cover

----------


## Bogertophis

ground cover

----------


## Toad37

Ground beef

----------


## Bogertophis

ground floor  (-especially good in tacos  :ROFL: )

----------


## Valyndris

floor space

----------


## Reinz

Office Space







..mumble,mumble..stapler...

----------

dr del (06-21-2019),_MasonC2K_ (06-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

space travel

----------


## Craiga 01453

Travel size

----------


## MasonC2K

Super size

----------


## Bogertophis

super procrastinator

----------


## Valyndris

Super Mario

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super bowl

----------


## MasonC2K

Cereal bowl

----------


## Bogertophis

hot cereal

----------


## Reinz

Cereal killer




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

serial killer

----------


## Reinz

Serial Stalker

----------


## Bogertophis

Night Stalker

----------


## Reinz

Night Crawler

----------


## Bogertophis

night snake

----------


## Reinz

Snake Eyes

----------


## MasonC2K

Cat eyes

----------


## fadingdaylight

Cat scratch

----------


## Valyndris

cat walk

----------


## Bogertophis

cat suit

----------


## Reinz

> cat suit




Hubba, Hubba



Business Suit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

business investment

----------


## Reinz

Poor Investment

----------


## Craiga 01453

Poor choice

----------


## Reinz

Choice Cut

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

hair cut

----------


## Toad37

Hair tie

----------


## Craiga 01453

Zip tie

----------


## jmcrook

Tie down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

upside down

----------


## Bogertophis

down jacket

----------


## Reinz

Bomber Jacket

----------


## Bogertophis

metal jacket

----------


## Reinz

Metal Band

----------


## Valyndris

rubber band

----------


## Bogertophis

rubber dam

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rubber spatula

----------


## Valyndris

shiny spatula

----------


## Bogertophis

shiny roadster

----------


## Reinz

Restored Roadster

----------


## Bogertophis

restored photo

----------


## Reinz

Photo Bomb

----------


## Valyndris

atomic bomb

----------


## Reinz

Atomic Wedgie




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

atomic clock

----------


## Reinz

Phone clock

----------


## Bogertophis

grandfather clock

----------


## Reinz

Grandfather Clause

----------


## Bogertophis

maternal grandfather

----------


## Reinz

Maternal Love

----------


## Bogertophis

maternal instinct

----------


## Reinz

Basic Instinct

----------


## MasonC2K

Killer Instinct

----------


## Valyndris

killer bee

----------


## Bogertophis

honey bee

----------


## Valyndris

honey badger

----------


## Bogertophis

clover honey

----------


## Reinz

Clover Wine

----------


## MasonC2K

Wine cellar

----------


## Valyndris

cellar door

----------


## MasonC2K

Door man

----------


## Reinz

Repo Man

----------


## Valyndris

manly man

----------


## Reinz

Manly Purse

----------


## Bogertophis

leather purse

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fight purse

----------

_Reinz_ (06-21-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fight Night

----------


## Bogertophis

night crawler

----------


## Reinz

Creepy Crawler

----------


## Bogertophis

creepy neighbors

----------


## Reinz

Nextdoor Neighbor

----------


## Valyndris

friendly neighbor (those are rare but they do happen)

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-22-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Friendly Fire

----------


## Valyndris

fire pit

----------


## Bodie

Tar pit

----------


## Bogertophis

peach pit

----------


## Reinz

Pit Bull

----------


## Bogertophis

pit organ

----------


## Reinz

Fight Pit

----------


## Bogertophis

pit viper

----------


## Reinz

Barbecue Pit

----------


## Bogertophis

Barbecue ribs

----------


## Bodie

Barbeque sauce

----------


## Bogertophis

spaghetti sauce

----------


## Reinz

Spaghetti supper

----------


## Valyndris

supper time

----------


## Bogertophis

time out

----------


## Reinz

Far out

----------


## Bogertophis

out cold

----------


## Reinz

Ice cold

----------


## jmcrook

Cold beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Cold call

----------


## Bogertophis

cold shoulder

----------


## Reinz

Shoulder Block

----------


## Bogertophis

beef shoulder

----------


## Reinz

Beef Stroganoff

----------


## Bogertophis

beef stock

----------


## Reinz

Breeding Stock

----------


## MasonC2K

Breeding season

----------


## Valyndris

breeding snakes

----------


## MasonC2K

Venomous snakes

----------


## Valyndris

adorable snakes

----------


## Reinz

Adorable Pets

----------


## MasonC2K

Exotic pets

----------


## Bogertophis

exotic dancer

----------


## MasonC2K

Tiny dancer

----------


## Reinz

Tiny Toons

----------


## Bogertophis

tiny hatchlings

----------


## Reinz

Healthy hatchlings

----------


## Valyndris

Healthy Diet

----------


## Bogertophis

healthy appetite

----------


## Reinz

No Appetite

----------


## Bogertophis

no U-turn

----------


## Reinz

Double U-turn

----------


## Valyndris

double rainbow

----------


## MasonC2K

Reading Rainbow

----------


## Reinz

Reading Forum

----------


## Bogertophis

reading glasses

----------


## Reinz

Drinking Glasses

----------


## Valyndris

Drinking Buddies

----------


## Bogertophis

drinking gourd

----------


## MasonC2K

Drinking water

----------


## Reinz

Water Park

----------


## Valyndris

Dog park (why don't they have snake parks?  :Razz: )

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

botanical park

----------


## Valyndris

botanical garden

----------


## Bogertophis

vegetable garden

----------


## Bodie

Vegetable soup

----------


## Reinz

Soup Kitchen

----------


## Bogertophis

toxic soup

----------


## Reinz

Toxic Relationship

----------


## Bogertophis

toxic shock

----------


## Reinz

Shock Treatment

----------


## Bogertophis

experimental treatment

----------


## Reinz

Experimental Aircraft

----------


## MasonC2K

Aircraft Carrier

----------


## Valyndris

Carrier Pigeon

----------


## MasonC2K

Disease Carrier

----------


## Reinz

Mail Carrier

----------


## Craiga 01453

Snail mail. (do I get bonus points for rhyming?)

----------

_Reinz_ (06-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Snail mail. (do I get bonus points for rhyming?)


 in thyme- do I get bonus points for using thyme with a cook, being you?  :Very Happy: 


Snail Trail

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

equestrian trail

----------


## Reinz

Equestrian Equipment

----------


## Valyndris

sports equipment

----------


## Reinz

Sports arena

----------


## Bogertophis

dressage arena

----------


## Craiga 01453

> in thyme- do I get bonus points for using thyme with a cook, being you? 
> 
> 
> Snail Trail


I was so hoping the next person would rhyme too!! I didn't see the thyme coming though! Well played!!  :Bowdown: 




> dressage arena


Arena league

----------

_Reinz_ (06-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Bush League

----------


## Valyndris

George Bush

----------


## Reinz

Rose bush

----------


## Valyndris

prickly rose

----------


## Bogertophis

prickly heat

----------


## Reinz

Canned heat

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

canned tuna

----------


## Reinz

Wicked Tuna

----------


## jmcrook

Wicked awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome sauce

----------


## Valyndris

hot sauce

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot Ones

----------


## Reinz

Hot Rocks

----------


## Valyndris

pet rocks

----------


## Reinz

Pet Store

----------


## MasonC2K

Grocery Store

----------


## Reinz

Grocery chain

----------


## Craiga 01453

Chain gang

----------


## Reinz

Biker gang

----------


## Valyndris

downhill biker

----------


## MasonC2K

Mountain biker

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mountain range

----------


## Bogertophis

range war

----------


## Reinz

Thumb war

----------


## Valyndris

green thumb

----------


## Bogertophis

thumb drive

----------


## Reinz

Thumb body

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thumb body


Are you lisping?   :ROFL: 



body armor

----------

_MasonC2K_ (06-28-2019),_Reinz_ (06-27-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Are you lisping?  
> 
> 
> 
> body armor


I was hoping someone would catch that. 


Body Double

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-27-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Double Rainbow (I swear I typed this one before lol)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Double Rainbow (I swear I typed this one before lol)


("Ground-Hog Day", LOL!  That's happened to me before too...)

Double scotch

----------


## Valyndris

scotch tape

----------


## Bogertophis

tape recorder

----------


## Reinz

Gorilla tape

----------


## Bogertophis

gorilla troop

----------


## Reinz

Troop Bivouac

----------


## Bogertophis

troop leader

----------


## MasonC2K

Leader One (You're old if you know who that is)

----------


## Valyndris

number one

----------


## MasonC2K

One Way

----------


## Bodie

United Way

----------


## Bogertophis

> Leader One (You're old if you know who that is)


Well google doesn't even know... :Confused: 
---------------------------------------------------------------

polite way

----------


## MasonC2K

> Well google doesn't even know...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> polite way





Way out

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-28-2019)

----------


## Reinz

No way

----------


## Bogertophis

way forward

----------


## Valyndris

forward thinking

----------


## Reinz

Gutter thinking

----------


## dr del

Gutter ball

----------


## Reinz

Ball one

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ball room

----------

_Reinz_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

weight room

----------


## Reinz

Gain weight

----------


## Bogertophis

monetary gain

----------


## Reinz

Monetary matters

----------


## Bogertophis

personal matters

----------


## Valyndris

family matters

----------


## Reinz

Family Vacation

----------


## Valyndris

family day (Canadian holiday)

----------


## Bogertophis

family therapy

----------


## Reinz

Pet Therapy

----------


## MasonC2K

Pet Collective

----------


## Bogertophis

pet peeve

----------


## Valyndris

pet rock

----------


## fadingdaylight

Classic rock

----------


## Reinz

Classic move

----------


## Bogertophis

move over

----------


## Reinz

Over there

----------


## Bogertophis

roll over

----------


## Reinz

Dinner roll

----------


## jmcrook

Roll out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

sweet roll

----------


## Reinz

Sweet thing

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wild thing

----------


## Reinz

Wild time

----------


## Bogertophis

wild blackberries

----------


## Reinz

Blackberries rock

----------


## Bogertophis

igneous rock

----------


## Reinz

Frozen rock

----------


## Bogertophis

frozen cocktail

----------


## Reinz

Shrimp cocktail

----------


## jmcrook

Bourbon cocktail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Bourbon Chicken

----------


## MasonC2K

Robot Chicken

----------


## Valyndris

color chicken

----------


## MasonC2K

Color Purple

----------


## Bogertophis

purple martin

----------


## MasonC2K

Steve Martin

----------


## Reinz

Martin Short

----------


## MasonC2K

Short Stack

----------


## Reinz

Money Stack

----------


## Craiga 01453

Money maker

----------


## Bogertophis

Funny Money

----------


## Reinz

Funny farm

----------


## MasonC2K

Ant farm

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fire Ant

----------


## Reinz

Forest Fire

----------


## MasonC2K

Fire Fly

----------


## Reinz

Fly Away

----------


## MasonC2K

Spirited Away

----------


## Craiga 01453

High spirited

----------


## tickyyy

High road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

high desert

----------


## tickyyy

Desert island 

(I love high deserts they my favorite biome)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Desert Rat

----------


## tickyyy

Rat snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Corn snake

----------


## tickyyy

Chili corn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Chili fries

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Curly fries

----------


## tickyyy

Chicken fries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Waffle fries

----------


## tickyyy

Strawberry waffles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Strawberry Fields

----------


## tickyyy

Wheat fields


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Shredded wheat

----------


## Valyndris

shredded paper

----------


## MasonC2K

Paper boy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rolling paper  :Very Happy:

----------


## sur3fir3

Rolling stones

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Cold stone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Stone Sour

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-03-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Sour dough

----------


## Bogertophis

sour grapes

----------


## Reinz

Wine grapes

----------


## tickyyy

White wine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

White Snake

----------


## tickyyy

Corn snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Pop Corn

----------


## tickyyy

Pop tarts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Sweet tarts

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweet tea

----------


## Bogertophis

sweet memory

----------


## Reinz

Faded memory

----------


## tickyyy

Faded jeans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Skinny jeans

----------


## Bogertophis

designer jeans

----------


## Reinz

Designer underwear

----------


## Bogertophis

thermal underwear

----------


## Toad37

No underwear

----------


## Reinz

No point

----------


## Bogertophis

point taken

----------


## Reinz

Taken back

----------


## sur3fir3

Back strap

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Back pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snack pack

----------


## Bogertophis

pack rat

----------


## sur3fir3

Rat Rod

----------


## Bogertophis

lightning rod

----------


## Bodie

Fishing Rod

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fishing boat

----------


## Reinz

Ski Boat

----------


## tickyyy

Ski mask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Facial mask

----------


## Bogertophis

mask emotions

----------


## dr del

Embrace emotions

----------


## Bogertophis

loving embrace

----------


## tickyyy

Lovin nuggets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

chicken nuggets

----------


## Burticus

chicken rebellion

----------


## Bogertophis

Extinction Rebellion

----------


## Reinz

Global extinction

----------


## tickyyy

Global wArMiNg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

warming feeders

----------


## Reinz

Rat feeders

----------


## tickyyy

White rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

White Rabbit

----------


## tickyyy

White elephant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Elephant ears

----------


## tickyyy

Ear infection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Injection infection

----------


## tickyyy

Respiratory infection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Respiratory disease

----------


## tickyyy

Nasty disease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Nasty boys

----------


## tickyyy

Bad boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

My bad

----------


## Bogertophis

bad dog

----------


## tickyyy

Bad wolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

wolf pack

----------


## tickyyy

Gushers pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pack mentality

----------


## Reinz

Entitled mentality

----------


## MasonC2K

Entitled generation

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Worthless generation

----------


## Burticus

Generation liberation

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Liberation Nation

----------


## tickyyy

Crustacean nation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Divided nation

----------


## MasonC2K

Divided highway

----------


## Burticus

Divided kingdom

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Divided chips


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

divided portions

----------


## MasonC2K

Small portions

----------


## Bogertophis

small consolation

----------


## tickyyy

Small world


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

War World

----------


## tickyyy

War ll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Jaws II

----------


## Bogertophis

alligator jaws

----------


## Burticus

Alligator kisses

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Hersheys kisses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

puppy kisses

----------


## tickyyy

Cat kisses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Burticus

cat nap

----------


## Bogertophis

carpet nap

----------


## Reinz

Carpet bomb

----------


## MasonC2K

Bomb Squad

----------


## Valyndris

suicide squad

----------


## MasonC2K

Cheerleading Squad

----------


## Bogertophis

squad car

----------


## sur3fir3

Race Car

----------


## Bogertophis

horse race

----------


## Reinz

Horse bite

----------


## Burticus

Horse droppings

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

bird droppings

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bird brains

----------


## Reinz

Nerd brains

----------


## MasonC2K

Nerd culture

----------


## Bogertophis

Culture Club

----------


## MasonC2K

Fight Club

----------


## Reinz

Secret club

----------


## Burticus

Secret snake

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Snake oil

----------


## MasonC2K

Canola oil

----------


## Reinz

Oil slick

----------


## Bogertophis

oil rig

----------


## Reinz

Gunslinger rig

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dab rig

----------


## tickyyy

Dab pen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

The Dab

----------


## Reinz

Dab what

----------


## sur3fir3

Free dab

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Free bird

----------


## cfd701

Bird Cage

----------


## Reinz

Sasquatch cage

----------


## Bogertophis

Sasquatch sighting

----------


## Bodie

Ghost sighting

----------


## Burticus

ghost story

----------


## Bogertophis

ghost writer

----------


## Reinz

Technical writer

----------


## jmcrook

Technical exercise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Rehabilitation exercise

----------


## tickyyy

Cardio exercise

----------


## Bogertophis

swimming exercise

----------


## Burticus

no exercise

----------


## Reinz

No time

----------


## MasonC2K

Time Lord

----------


## Reinz

Time travel

----------


## Burticus

Time cop

----------


## Reinz

Mall cop

----------


## Craiga 01453

Strip mall

----------


## Reinz

Strip mine

----------


## Bogertophis

land mine

----------


## Reinz

Land sale

----------


## Bogertophis

land biplane

----------


## Reinz

Combat biplane

----------


## Bogertophis

combat seasickness

----------


## Reinz

Cruise seasickness

----------


## Bogertophis

cruise chicks

----------

_Reinz_ (07-11-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Cruise control

----------


## Bogertophis

control freak

----------


## jmcrook

Freak out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Put out

----------


## tickyyy

Out take

----------


## Reinz

Strike out

----------


## Valyndris

strike three

----------


## Reinz

Three way

----------


## MasonC2K

Snake Way

----------


## Reinz

Snake bite

----------


## MasonC2K

Bite force

----------


## Craiga 01453

Air Force

----------


## MasonC2K

Air Jordan

----------


## Burticus

Stinky air

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

stinky feet

----------


## sur3fir3

stinky fart

----------


## Bogertophis

stinky trashcan

----------


## tickyyy

Stinky musk

----------


## Bogertophis

musk turtle

----------


## Craiga 01453

Turtle head (sorry, had to)

----------


## Bogertophis

snapping turtle

----------


## MasonC2K

Ninja Turtle

----------


## Reinz

Mall ninja

----------


## dr del

Mall rats

----------


## Reinz

Tasty rats

----------


## MasonC2K

Pack rats

----------


## Valyndris

Yummy rats (I must be thinking like a snake like Reinz did.  :Razz: )

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lab rats

----------


## Bogertophis

roof rats

----------


## MasonC2K

Tin Roof

----------


## Valyndris

Tin can

----------


## tickyyy

tin man

----------


## Burticus

Super man

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Super size

----------


## Bogertophis

chili size

----------


## Reinz

Chili beans

----------


## Bogertophis

black beans

----------


## Reinz

Black hole

----------


## Bogertophis

black mamba

----------


## Reinz

Green Mamba

----------


## Craiga 01453

Green Giant

----------


## Reinz

Giant shrimp

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-16-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Giant Andre

----------


## Reinz

> Giant Andre


I have replica of one of his rings that I got as a kid. I think I got it at the fair. 

Giant squid

----------


## Burticus

Squid ward

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Squid ink

----------


## MasonC2K

printer ink

----------


## Bogertophis

tattoo ink

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Tattoo machine

----------


## Reinz

Time machine

----------


## Bogertophis

closing time

----------


## Reinz

Closing shop

----------


## Bogertophis

closing argument

----------


## Valyndris

friendly argument

----------


## Bogertophis

friendly fire

----------


## Reinz

Enemy fire

----------


## MasonC2K

Enemy Mine

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

All mine

----------


## Craiga 01453

All aboard!!!!!!

----------


## MasonC2K

All Might

----------


## Bogertophis

all night

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Court

----------


## Bogertophis

tennis court

----------


## Burticus

Tennis match

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

burning match

----------


## Reinz

Burning Question

----------


## Valyndris

question mark

----------


## Bogertophis

dumb question

----------


## tickyyy

Dumb person

----------


## Reinz

Smart person

----------


## Bogertophis

smart technology

----------


## Reinz

Space technology

----------


## MasonC2K

Inner Space

----------


## Reinz

Inner peace

----------

PitOnTheProwl (07-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Peace Train

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Pain train

----------


## MasonC2K

Train Hard

----------


## Bodie

Hard rock

----------


## Reinz

Rock on

----------


## MasonC2K

Kid Rock

----------


## Valyndris

pet rock

----------


## Bogertophis

pet rat

----------


## MasonC2K

Pizza rat

----------


## Reinz

Pizza crust

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pizza bagel

----------


## Bogertophis

naan pizza

----------


## Reinz

Pizza sauce

----------


## Bogertophis

enchilada sauce

----------


## jmcrook

Enchiladas verde 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Salsa verde

----------


## MasonC2K

Salsa party

----------


## Bogertophis

homemade salsa

----------


## Reinz

Homemade marinara

----------


## Valyndris

homemade toys (I make toys for my bird so it was the first thing that came to mind)

----------


## Reinz

Bird toys

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bird bath

----------


## Bogertophis

bird feathers

----------


## Reinz

Horse feathers

----------


## Valyndris

majestic horse

----------


## Bogertophis

majestic mountains

----------


## Reinz

Small mountains

----------


## MasonC2K

Small rats

----------


## Reinz

Tasty rats

----------


## MasonC2K

Tasty treat

----------


## Valyndris

treat toy

----------


## Reinz

New toy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Toy chest

----------


## Reinz

Best Chest

----------


## Bogertophis

hope chest

----------


## sur3fir3

lost hope

----------


## fadingdaylight

Lost ark

----------


## Reinz

Crowded Ark

----------


## fadingdaylight

Crowded street

----------


## Reinz

Easy Street

----------


## Bogertophis

Big Easy

----------


## MasonC2K

Big Trouble

----------


## sur3fir3

Big Boom

----------


## Reinz

Boom town

----------


## Craiga 01453

Town Meeting

----------


## Bogertophis

business meeting

----------


## Reinz

Business expense

----------


## sur3fir3

monkey business

----------


## Reinz

Monkey shine

----------


## sur3fir3

Moon shine

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

moon landing

----------


## Bogertophis

moon pie

----------


## Reinz

Fresh pie

----------


## fadingdaylight

Apple pie

----------


## MasonC2K

American Pie

----------


## Reinz

Proud American

----------


## MasonC2K

Proud Mary

----------


## Valyndris

proud parent

----------


## MasonC2K

Parent Hood

----------


## Reinz

Car hood

----------


## sur3fir3

electric car

----------


## fadingdaylight

Race car

----------


## Craiga 01453

Human race

----------


## Reinz

Human species

----------


## Bogertophis

human error

----------


## sur3fir3

critical error

----------


## Bogertophis

critical condition

----------


## Reinz

Great condition

----------


## Bodie

Great Lakes

----------


## Valyndris

great dane

----------


## Bogertophis

great artist

----------


## Valyndris

music artist

----------


## Reinz

Rock music

----------


## MasonC2K

Hard rock

----------


## Reinz

Frozen hard

----------


## Valyndris

frozen pizza

----------


## Reinz

Pizza party

----------


## Craiga 01453

Pizza oven

----------


## MasonC2K

Convection oven

----------


## Bogertophis

convection current

----------


## Craiga 01453

Current affairs

----------


## Reinz

Business affairs

----------


## sur3fir3

Monkey business

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Brass Monkey (That funky monkey!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-24-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

brass knuckles

----------


## Bogertophis

beef knuckles

----------


## Reinz

Roasted beef

----------


## Craiga 01453

Roasted nuts

----------


## Reinz

Beer nuts

----------


## sur3fir3

Beer Pong

----------


## Valyndris

craving beer

----------


## Reinz

Craving chocolate

----------


## MasonC2K

Gimme Chocolate!

----------


## Valyndris

Gimme four (my macaw does this trick, it's not gimme five because he only has four toes)

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-25-2019),_Reinz_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Four Aces

----------


## MasonC2K

Fantastic Four

----------


## Reinz

Comics I read as a kid

----------


## Valyndris

Reinz you are thinking of the word association thread  :Razz: 

four horsemen

----------


## Reinz

Four wheels


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-25-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Two wheels

----------


## Reinz

Two timer

----------


## Bogertophis

egg timer

----------


## Craiga 01453

Scotch egg (Google it if you've never tried one)

----------


## Bogertophis

Scotch bonnet  (might have to google that too  :Very Happy:  )

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-25-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Blue Bonnet (the best butter)

----------


## Bogertophis

"Everything's better...with Blue Bonnet on it."   :Very Happy: 


car bonnet

----------

_Reinz_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Easter bonnet

----------


## Bogertophis

baby bonnet

----------


## MasonC2K

Ice Baby

----------


## Reinz

Ice Hockey

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-25-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Hockey puck

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hockey season

----------


## Reinz

Breeding Season

----------


## Valyndris

Breeding snakes

----------


## fadingdaylight

Feeding snakes

----------


## Bogertophis

slithering snakes

----------


## MasonC2K

Plane snakes

----------


## Reinz

Steel Snakes

----------


## Valyndris

stainless steel

----------


## Reinz

Sharp Steel

----------


## Bogertophis

Remington Steel

----------


## Reinz

Remington Ammunition

----------


## MasonC2K

Ammunition box

----------


## fadingdaylight

Lunch box

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice Box (shout out to Juice, my Borneo STP!)

----------

_Reinz_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Juice World

----------


## Reinz

World Peace

----------


## MasonC2K

Peace Sells....

(But Who's Buying?)

----------


## Bogertophis

peace officer

----------


## Reinz

Military Officer

----------


## Bogertophis

military arsenal

----------


## Reinz

Private arsenal

----------


## Valyndris

private parts

----------


## Bogertophis

Private Benjamin

----------


## Bodie

Private property

----------


## Bogertophis

condemned property

----------


## fadingdaylight

Condemned soul

----------


## Bogertophis

soul patch

----------


## Reinz

Cabbage patch

----------


## Bogertophis

pickled cabbage

----------


## sur3fir3

Pickled feet

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Sore feet

----------


## Valyndris

Sore back

----------


## Reinz

Back brace

----------


## Bogertophis

brace yourself

----------


## MasonC2K

Check yourself

----------


## Reinz

Lottery check

----------


## MasonC2K

Lottery winner

----------


## Reinz

Prize winner

----------


## Craiga 01453

Consultation prize

----------


## Valyndris

prize possession

----------


## MasonC2K

Soul possession

----------


## Bogertophis

Soul Eater

----------

_MasonC2K_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Soul Calibur

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tortured soul

----------


## Reinz

Soul Kitchen

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Soul food 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

food storage

----------


## Reinz

Storage unit

----------


## Bogertophis

monetary unit

----------


## Reinz

Monetary discipline

----------


## MasonC2K

Self Discipline

----------


## Valyndris

self aware

----------


## MasonC2K

Self service

----------


## sur3fir3

Full Service

----------


## MasonC2K

Full Metal

----------


## Bogertophis

full monty

----------


## MasonC2K

Monty Python

----------


## Bogertophis

spotted python

----------


## sur3fir3

Blood Python

----------


## Reinz

Blood bath

----------


## Bogertophis

bubble bath

----------


## Reinz

Soap bubble

----------


## MasonC2K

Soap Opera

----------


## Reinz

Opera night

----------


## MasonC2K

Night Wing

----------


## Jmarshall

Wing stop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Stop Shouting

----------


## MasonC2K

Stop motion

----------


## Reinz

Motion lotion

----------


## Bogertophis

perpetual motion

----------


## Reinz

Perpetual rest

----------


## MasonC2K

Rest stop

----------


## Valyndris

stop sign

----------


## Reinz

Sign up

----------


## MasonC2K

Call sign

----------


## Reinz

Call signal

----------


## Bogertophis

signal corps

----------


## Burticus

Jumbled signal

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

distress signal

----------


## Reinz

Mental distress

----------


## Bogertophis

mental strength

----------


## Reinz

Full Strength

----------


## Bogertophis

tensile strength

----------


## Reinz

Tensile test

----------


## Bogertophis

medical test

----------


## Reinz

Medical School

----------


## jmcrook

Medical marijuana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-02-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Marijuana Cigarette

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-02-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Legal marijuana  :Very Happy:  (don't mind if I do)

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-02-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Marijuana Dab

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-02-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Thc dab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

THC Percentage

----------


## Bogertophis

calculate percentage

----------


## tickyyy

Calculate tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Steak tip

----------


## sur3fir3

Raw Steak

----------


## Bogertophis

steak marinade

----------


## Reinz

Salsa marinade

----------


## kabuna

Salsa verde

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Salsa caliente

----------


## Bogertophis

enchilada verde

----------


## tickyyy

Enchilada con queso




> enchilada verde


Where did enchilada come from lmao

----------


## Reinz

> Enchilada con queso
> 
> 
> 
> Where did enchilada come from lmao


check out her time stamp, it was 1 minute after yours, which means could have been just a few seconds; meaning you may have been faster on the keyboard. Bogie was playing off of the same post you did previously. 

Enchilada dinner

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-03-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Delicious dinner

----------


## Valyndris

Delicious rats

----------


## Reinz

Frozen rats

----------


## Valyndris

frozen pizza

----------


## Reinz

Pizza party

----------


## Craiga 01453

Frozen pizza

----------


## Bogertophis

frozen shoulder

----------

_Reinz_ (08-03-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> frozen shoulder


No fun, I had that even after 3 months of PT. Had to go back to surgery for a do over. 


Pork shoulder

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

pulled pork   (Sorry about your shoulder Reinz- sounds miserable. Hope it's all better now & stays that way!)

----------

_Reinz_ (08-03-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Yes, it’s all good now, thanks!

Pulled muscle

----------


## Bogertophis

muscle cars

----------


## tickyyy

Muscle milk

----------


## kabuna

Banana milk

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

banana split

----------


## tickyyy

Banana milkshake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate milkshake

----------


## tickyyy

Chocolate milk

(Yeah, this is big brain time)

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate lab

----------


## tickyyy

Science lab

----------


## Reinz

Science fair

----------


## tickyyy

Fair pay

----------


## Reinz

Pay first

----------


## Bogertophis

first finisher

----------


## tickyyy

First blood

----------


## Bogertophis

blood relative

----------


## tickyyy

Blood pact

----------


## Bogertophis

blood donation

----------


## tickyyy

Charity donation

----------


## Bogertophis

monetary donation

----------


## tickyyy

Crustacean donation

----------


## Bogertophis

clothing donation

----------


## tickyyy

Clean clothing

----------


## Bogertophis

clean break

----------


## tickyyy

Break up

----------


## jmcrook

Break off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

break down

----------


## tickyyy

Down town

----------


## Bogertophis

upside down

----------


## tickyyy

Feeling down

----------


## Bogertophis

down escalator

----------


## kabuna

Escalator repairperson

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

escalator installation

----------


## tickyyy

Heater installation

----------


## Reinz

Electric heater

----------


## kabuna

Electric Avenue 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-03-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Electric funeral 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Funeral home

----------


## Bogertophis

home turf

----------


## tickyyy

Home run

----------


## Valyndris

run fast

----------


## kabuna

Fast paced

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

*** non-game related interjection***

Folks can we avoid the drug refferences please?

I know it is legal where some of you are from but it still doesn't sit with the family friendly policy we ask for the site.


dr del

*** I now return you to your regular game***

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019),_Reinz_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Fast lane

----------


## Bogertophis

fast forward

----------


## tickyyy

Very fast

----------


## kabuna

Very hairy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

hairy spider  :Surprised:

----------


## Reinz

Jumping spider

----------


## Bogertophis

hurdle jumping

----------


## Reinz

Work hurtle

----------


## Bogertophis

> Work hurtle


Not the same word... :Embarassed:   Try again?  As Pat Paulsen used to say..."picky picky picky!"   :Very Happy: 

"As a verb, *hurdle means to leap over or overcome an obstacle or difficulty. The act of running and jumping over an obstacle is called hurdling. ... Hurtle is a verb that means to move with great speed or to throw with great force."*

----------


## Reinz

Work hurdle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2019),dr del (08-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-07-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

work bench

----------


## Bogertophis

bench press

----------


## kabuna

Cheese press

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

Cheese factory

----------


## Valyndris

Stinky cheese

----------


## Reinz

Cheese state

----------


## Bogertophis

comatose state

----------


## Craiga 01453

State lines

----------


## kabuna

Perpendicular lines

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

battle lines

----------


## Valyndris

battle scar

----------


## kabuna

Scar tissue

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

tissue box

----------


## Reinz

Gift box

----------


## Bogertophis

gift horse

----------


## kabuna

Horse theif

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

horse blanket

----------


## sur3fir3

Dead Horse

----------


## Reinz

Dead night

----------


## Bogertophis

dead reckoning

----------


## Reinz

Massive reckoning

----------


## Bogertophis

massive mudslide

----------


## Valyndris

slippery mudslide

----------


## kabuna

Slippery slope

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

slippery frogs

----------


## Reinz

Dart frogs

----------


## Bogertophis

poison dart

----------


## kabuna

Poison control 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

control freak

----------


## Reinz

Freak out!

----------


## Valyndris

out house

----------


## MasonC2K

House Party

----------


## kabuna

Party people

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

strange people

----------


## Reinz

Strange things

----------


## MasonC2K

Stranger Things

----------


## Reinz

Strangest things

----------


## Valyndris

strangest person

----------


## Reinz

Missing person

----------


## Craiga 01453

Missing link

----------


## Reinz

Link sausage

----------


## MasonC2K

Sausage biscuit

----------


## Craiga 01453

Rubber biscuit  (aka hockey puck)

----------


## Reinz

Rubber bullet

----------


## MasonC2K

Bullet time

----------


## Bogertophis

bullet points

----------


## Reinz

High points

----------


## kabuna

High stakes 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

High score

----------


## Bogertophis

high jump

----------


## Valyndris

jump kick

----------


## Bogertophis

jump start

----------


## Reinz

Fast start

----------


## kabuna

Fast times 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

prosperous times

----------


## Reinz

Prosperous business

----------


## Valyndris

large chains

----------


## MasonC2K

> large chains


Wrong game I think.  :Razz: 

Business decision

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-08-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Game decision

----------


## Bogertophis

game warden

----------


## MasonC2K

Prison warden

----------


## Valyndris

> Wrong game I think. 
> 
> Business decision


Oops, at least I'm not the only one who does it  :Razz: 

"Prison warden"

Prison life

----------


## sur3fir3

Geek Life

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cinnamon Life

----------


## sur3fir3

Swamp life

----------


## kabuna

Swamp thing

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-09-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Pink thing

----------


## Bogertophis

pink elephant

----------


## Reinz

Elephant ears

----------


## Bogertophis

rabbit ears

----------


## sur3fir3

Rabbit kits

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## kabuna

Kit cars

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

Super car

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Saiyan

----------


## Valyndris

Saiyan prince (Seriously shouldn't Vegeta be calling himself king by now?)

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-09-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Day prince

----------


## sur3fir3

Egyptian Prince

----------


## MasonC2K

Egyptian Walk

----------


## Reinz

Walk hard

----------


## Bogertophis

race walk

----------


## MasonC2K

Human Race

----------


## sur3fir3

Death Race

----------


## Craiga 01453

Death stare

----------


## sur3fir3

death wish

----------


## Bogertophis

death bed

----------


## GiddyGoat

Bed Rest

----------


## Reinz

Bed time

----------


## kabuna

Outta time

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

outta charge

----------


## Reinz

Positive charge

----------


## Craiga 01453

Positive vibe

----------


## sur3fir3

positive test

----------


## Reinz

Blood test

----------


## Bogertophis

blood donor

----------


## kabuna

Organ donor

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Organ player

----------


## Bogertophis

organ failure

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Complete failure

----------


## Bogertophis

complete revision

----------


## kabuna

Final revision 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

Final fantasy

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Fantasy Island

----------


## Valyndris

Lost Island

----------


## MasonC2K

Lost Boys

----------


## Valyndris

Hello boys

----------


## MasonC2K

Hello Kitty

----------


## Craiga 01453

Soft Kitty (warm kitty, little ball of fur...)

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2019),_MasonC2K_ (08-12-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Air soft

----------


## Bodie

Air conditioning

----------


## Valyndris

air sacs (did you know a bird has not only lungs but air sacs too?)

----------


## Bogertophis

> air sacs (did you know a bird has not only lungs but air sacs too?) ...


I've known some people like that too... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

fluid sac

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I've known some people like that too...
> 
> fluid sac


I think you're confusing lungs for brains. I know plenty of people with air sacs for brains.  :ROFL: 

Brake fluid

----------


## sur3fir3

bodily fluid

----------


## Bogertophis

fluid finances

----------


## Valyndris

lighter fluid

----------


## Reinz

Transmission fluid

----------


## Bogertophis

transmission lines

----------


## kabuna

Nazca lines

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

zigzag lines

----------


## Reinz

Parking lines

----------


## MasonC2K

Free parking

----------


## Craiga 01453

Free speech (who remembers that??)

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2019),kabuna (08-14-2019),_Reinz_ (08-13-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Speech class

----------


## MasonC2K

Class spells

----------


## tickyyy

Class clown

----------


## Reinz

Swim class

----------


## sur3fir3

Adult Swim

----------


## MasonC2K

Adult entertainment

----------


## Bogertophis

adult privileges

----------


## jmcrook

Adult responsibilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

adult admission

----------


## sur3fir3

young adult

----------


## MasonC2K

Young Justice

----------


## Valyndris

justice league

----------


## Bogertophis

major league

----------


## Reinz

Army Major

----------


## MasonC2K

Army General

----------


## Reinz

Army ants

----------


## MasonC2K

Fire Ants

----------


## Valyndris

fire hose

----------


## Bogertophis

panty hose

----------


## sur3fir3

Granny panties

----------


## MasonC2K

Granny Goodness (only Superman fans will know)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Goodness gracious

----------


## Reinz

Gracious person

----------


## MasonC2K

Dead person

----------


## Reinz

Dead bang

----------


## Bogertophis

Big Bang

----------


## tickyyy

Big kid

----------


## Reinz

Smart kid

----------


## Bogertophis

Smart car

----------


## tickyyy

Instant death

----------


## Bogertophis

> Instant death


 :Wag of the finger:   Wrong game...try again, lol

----------


## kabuna

Invisible car

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Invisible man

----------


## sur3fir3

invisible spaceship

----------


## MasonC2K

Alien Spaceship

----------


## tickyyy

Alien abduction

----------


## tickyyy

> Wrong game...try again, lol


oh oof

----------


## Valyndris

illegal alien

----------


## Reinz

Alien nation

----------


## Craiga 01453

Alien Workshop

----------


## Bogertophis

parenting workshop

----------


## MasonC2K

Parenting Win

----------


## Valyndris

parenting fail

----------


## Reinz

Epic fail

----------


## Bogertophis

epic adventure

----------


## Valyndris

adventure time

----------


## MasonC2K

Time heist

----------


## Reinz

Diamond heist

----------


## sur3fir3

Blue Diamond

----------


## Reinz

Blue flame

----------


## MasonC2K

Flame on!

----------


## sur3fir3

Old Flame

----------


## Craiga 01453

Old Spice

----------


## Bogertophis

spice cake

----------


## sur3fir3

Space cake

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## kabuna

Space race

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

drag race

----------


## Valyndris

race car

----------


## sur3fir3

Electric car

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

Electric chair

----------


## Bogertophis

recliner chair

----------


## Reinz

Redneck recliner

----------


## MasonC2K

Redneck convertible

----------


## Reinz

Convertible savings

----------


## Valyndris

savings account

----------


## MasonC2K

Account number

----------


## sur3fir3

phone number

----------


## Reinz

Phone home

----------


## Bogertophis

phone booth

----------


## MasonC2K

Smart Phone

----------


## Valyndris

smart car

----------


## MasonC2K

Sports car

----------


## Reinz

Sports team

----------


## QuesadillaWizard

Team Spirit

----------


## Bogertophis

spirit animal

----------


## sur3fir3

Tasty Animal

----------


## Reinz

Tasty waves




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Tasty beer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

beer bread

----------


## sur3fir3

Clamato Beer

----------


## Valyndris

Molson (Canadian) Beer

----------


## Bogertophis

beer barrel

----------


## Reinz

Beer belly

----------


## Bogertophis

belly heat

----------


## Reinz

Furnace heat

----------


## Bogertophis

blast furnace

----------


## Reinz

Shotgun blast

----------


## Valyndris

riding shotgun

----------


## Reinz

Bull riding

----------


## sur3fir3

Bull crap

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Work crap

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Work sucks

----------


## tickyyy

School sucks

----------


## Bogertophis

summer school

----------


## Reinz

Summer fun

----------


## Bogertophis

summer vacation

----------


## Valyndris

relaxing vacation

----------


## tickyyy

Relaxing bath

----------


## Bogertophis

acid bath

----------


## tickyyy

Acid rain   :Smile:

----------


## Bogertophis

freezing rain

----------


## Reinz

Rain man

----------


## Bogertophis

Marathon Man   (-is it safe?   :Surprised: ...)

----------

_Reinz_ (08-18-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Marathon  run

----------


## Valyndris

speed run (gaming term for doing a dungeon really fast)

----------


## Reinz

Dry run

----------


## Bogertophis

dry season

----------


## Toad37

Season greetings

----------


## MasonC2K

Football season!

----------


## Reinz

Football coach

----------


## MasonC2K

Head Coach

----------


## MaxT815

what a waste of time and energy

----------


## Reinz

> what a waste of time and energy


wrong game

this is add one, drop one


Head Nurse

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Head Coach


coach fare

----------


## Reinz

Taxi fare

----------


## Valyndris

yellow taxi

----------


## Reinz

Mellow yellow

----------


## MasonC2K

Mellow Mushroom

----------


## Reinz

Mushroom burger

----------


## Bogertophis

mushroom pizza

----------


## Reinz

Pizza party

----------


## Bogertophis

search party

----------


## sur3fir3

Pool Party

----------


## Bogertophis

lap pool

----------


## Valyndris

lap dance

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

exotic dance

----------


## dr del

exotic pets

----------


## Reinz

Loved pets

----------


## MasonC2K

Once loved

----------


## Reinz

Once bitten

----------


## sur3fir3

Once Virgin

----------


## Bogertophis

once mistaken

----------


## Craiga 01453

Mistaken identity

----------


## MasonC2K

Borne Identity

----------


## sur3fir3

forgotten identitiy

----------


## Bogertophis

stolen identity

----------


## sur3fir3

Stolen Car

----------


## Valyndris

Stolen music

----------


## sur3fir3

Stolen Car

----------


## Valyndris

(going in circles  :Surprised:  )

car wash

----------


## MasonC2K

Wash dishes

----------


## Valyndris

clean dishes

----------


## Reinz

Clean teeth

----------


## MasonC2K

Sharp teeth

----------


## Valyndris

sharp knife

----------


## Reinz

Folding knife

----------


## MasonC2K

Folding chair

----------


## sur3fir3

dentist chair

----------


## Reinz

Kind dentist

----------


## MasonC2K

Kind soul

----------


## sur3fir3

Old Soul

----------


## MasonC2K

Old Republic

----------


## Bogertophis

old painting

----------


## sur3fir3

priceless painting

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spray painting

----------


## sur3fir3

bug spray

----------


## MasonC2K

Bug life

----------


## sur3fir3

Swamp Life

----------


## Bogertophis

swamp cooler

----------


## Valyndris

swamp thing

----------


## Bogertophis

useless thing

----------


## MasonC2K

Useless knowledge

----------


## Reinz

Street knowledge

----------


## MasonC2K

Street Sharks

----------


## Valyndris

Bull Sharks

----------


## MasonC2K

Bull Poop

----------


## Bogertophis

bull horns

----------


## MasonC2K

Dragon horns

----------


## sur3fir3

Horny Toads

If horns has to be plural... sorry I thought that this would still be acceptable.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Horny Toads
> 
> If horns has to be plural... sorry I thought that this would still be acceptable.


 :Wag of the finger:   Not the same word, try again?

- - - Updated - - -




> Dragon horns


bearded dragon

----------


## sur3fir3

Bearded man

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Man eater

----------


## Craiga 01453

Meat eater

----------


## MasonC2K

Meat beater (I realized after how this is going to be interpreted. And is exactly why I am leaving it. LOL!)

----------


## sur3fir3

Tenderized meat

----------


## Bogertophis

dark meat

----------


## Valyndris

dark souls

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

lost souls

----------


## Reinz

Lost cellphone

----------


## MasonC2K

Cellphone service

----------


## Reinz

Customer service

----------


## sur3fir3

Full Service

----------


## Bogertophis

terrible service

----------


## Reinz

Terrible idea

----------


## MasonC2K

Terrible twos

----------


## Valyndris

twos company

----------


## MasonC2K

Three's Company

----------


## Bogertophis

company clerk

----------


## Valyndris

family company

----------


## Bogertophis

Bad Company

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5G...&start_radio=1

----------


## Reinz

Bad boy

----------


## Bogertophis

bad attitude

----------


## Reinz

Attitude adjustment

----------


## Bogertophis

spinal adjustment

----------


## Reinz

Spinal degeneration

----------


## Toad37

Spinal tap

----------

_MasonC2K_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Tap dance

----------


## jmcrook

Tap handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

tap water

----------


## Reinz

Mineral water

----------


## Bogertophis

mineral spirits

----------


## Reinz

Halloween spirits

----------


## Bogertophis

Halloween pranks

----------


## Reinz

School pranks

----------


## Bogertophis

school teacher

----------


## MasonC2K

Hot teacher

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-26-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

hot summer

----------


## MasonC2K

Summer time

----------


## Reinz

No time

----------


## MasonC2K

No life

----------


## Bogertophis

no hope   :Tears:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

No skills

----------


## Craiga 01453

Job skills

----------


## sur3fir3

Ninja Skills

----------


## Valyndris

ninja warrior

----------


## Bogertophis

native warrior

----------


## Reinz

Restless native

----------


## Craiga 01453

Restless sleep

----------


## Bogertophis

restless legs

----------


## Reinz

Prosthetic legs

----------


## MasonC2K

Crab legs

----------


## Bogertophis

crab bisque

----------


## dr del

Lobster bisque

----------


## Reinz

Lobster legs

----------


## Bogertophis

lobster tail

----------


## Reinz

Tail gunner

----------


## Bogertophis

docked tail

----------


## MasonC2K

Docked ship

----------


## Reinz

Ship shape

----------


## sur3fir3

top Shape

----------


## Bogertophis

oval shape

----------


## sur3fir3

Oval Office

----------


## Bogertophis

office rumors

----------


## Reinz

Spread rumors

----------


## Bogertophis

spread collar

----------


## sur3fir3

spread legs

----------


## Bogertophis

spread frosting

----------


## MasonC2K

Chocolate frosting

----------


## Bogertophis

chocolate eclair

----------


## Reinz

Chocolate milk

----------


## Bogertophis

coconut milk

----------


## jmcrook

Coconut curry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

vegetable curry

----------


## Reinz

Vegetable soup

----------


## Craiga 01453

Soup Nazi

----------


## MasonC2K

Grammar Nazi

----------


## Valyndris

correct grammar

----------


## Bogertophis

grammar school

----------


## Craiga 01453

School daze

----------


## MasonC2K

School dance

----------


## sur3fir3

Homecoming dance

----------


## MasonC2K

Spiderman Homecoming

----------


## sur3fir3

Black Spiderman

----------


## Valyndris

black widow

----------


## MasonC2K

Black Panther

----------


## Bogertophis

black hole

----------


## Reinz

Black Mamba

----------


## Craiga 01453

Black magic

----------


## Bogertophis

Magic Castle   (The)  :Wink:

----------


## sur3fir3

Magic Ink

----------


## Reinz

Disappearing ink

----------


## Bogertophis

octopus ink

----------


## sur3fir3

Octopus Sushi

----------


## Reinz

Sushi bar

----------


## sur3fir3

Sports Bar

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sports bra

----------

_Reinz_ (08-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

sports attire

----------


## Reinz

> Sports bra


I see what you did there. Switch a few letters.....

Formal attire

----------


## Bogertophis

formal invitation

----------


## Reinz

Wedding invitation

----------


## Bogertophis

White Wedding

----------


## Reinz

White lightning

----------


## Toad37

Heat lightning

----------


## MasonC2K

Heat wave

----------


## Valyndris

tidal wave

----------


## MasonC2K

Wave rider

----------


## Reinz

Bronc rider

----------


## Bogertophis

insurance rider

----------


## MasonC2K

Health Insurance

----------


## Bogertophis

health scare

----------


## MasonC2K

Jump scare

----------


## Bogertophis

jump checkers

----------


## sur3fir3

Base jump

----------


## Bogertophis

parachute jump

----------


## sur3fir3

parachute failure

----------


## Reinz

Test failure

----------


## sur3fir3

Drug Test

----------


## Bogertophis

drug interaction

----------


## sur3fir3

Drug Withdrawal

----------


## Reinz

Bank withdrawal

----------


## Bodie

Withdrawal symptoms

----------


## Valyndris

unexpected symptoms

----------


## Bogertophis

unexpected pregnancy

----------


## Reinz

Teenage pregnancy

----------


## sur3fir3

teenage attitude

----------


## Bogertophis

hostile attitude

----------


## sur3fir3

Hostile forces

----------


## Bogertophis

supernatural forces

----------


## sur3fir3

Armed Forces

----------


## Reinz

Armed citizen

----------


## Valyndris

friendly citizen

----------


## Bogertophis

friendly fire

----------


## Reinz

Forest fire

----------


## Valyndris

fire chicken (what I call red/orange parrots)

----------


## Bogertophis

fire employees

----------


## Reinz

Young employees

----------


## Bogertophis

inexperienced employees

----------


## Reinz

Inexperienced partner

----------


## Bogertophis

business partner

----------


## Reinz

Business plan

----------


## Bogertophis

business exemptions

----------


## Valyndris

business expenses

----------


## Craiga 01453

Monkey Business. (anybody else hear Skid Row?)

----------


## Bogertophis

Howler monkey

----------


## Toad37

Monkey bread

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bread dough

----------


## jkrob

Dough boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Paper Boy

----------


## Valyndris

paper cut

----------


## Toad37

Paper mache

----------


## Bogertophis

paper tiger

----------


## sur3fir3

White Tiger

----------


## MasonC2K

Betty White

----------


## Bogertophis

brown betty  (https://www.food.com/recipe/grandmas...n-betty-140438)

----------


## MasonC2K

Brown Sugar

----------


## sur3fir3

Powdered Sugar

----------


## Valyndris

sugar daddy

----------


## Bogertophis

sugar high

----------


## MasonC2K

High school

----------


## sur3fir3

Technical School

----------


## Bogertophis

technical climbing

----------


## MasonC2K

Climbing ranks

----------


## sur3fir3

Lost rank

----------


## Reinz

Lost dog

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lost wallet

----------


## Reinz

Leather wallet

----------


## MasonC2K

Leather worker

----------


## sur3fir3

ostrich leather

----------


## MasonC2K

Ostrich egg

----------


## sur3fir3

Egg Shell

----------


## Valyndris

turtle shell

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Walnut shell

----------


## MasonC2K

Half shell

----------


## Valyndris

shell cracking

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Sea shell

----------


## sur3fir3

Sea Water

----------


## MasonC2K

Water boy (now that there is some high quality H20!)

----------


## sur3fir3

Whipping boy

----------


## MasonC2K

Whipping it

----------

ROJ (09-06-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

cousin it

----------


## sur3fir3

Uncle cousin

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

> Uncle cousin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Must be from Alabama!  :Razz: 

Uncle Buck

----------

PitOnTheProwl (09-07-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

buck shot

----------


## MasonC2K

Shot Gun

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Ghost Gun  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sur3fir3

ghost haunting

----------


## MasonC2K

Ghost Buster

----------


## Valyndris

myth buster

----------


## MasonC2K

A myth

----------


## sur3fir3

hacking myth

----------


## Valyndris

computer hacking

----------


## MasonC2K

Computer games

----------


## sur3fir3

computer programming

----------


## MasonC2K

TV Programming

----------


## Valyndris

TV shows

----------


## MasonC2K

Rock shows

----------


## Valyndris

Pet Rock (I feel like I'm obsessed with these forum games since they moved to their own section I'm like every second post, need something to do on this sad slow laptop that can't handle games while Crowley is out in his room.  :Razz:  )

----------


## Bogertophis

Pet Sounds

----------


## MasonC2K

Nature sounds

----------


## sur3fir3

Beautiful Nature

----------


## MasonC2K

Beautiful soul

----------


## sur3fir3

Stolen soul

----------


## Bogertophis

soul patch

----------


## Valyndris

eye patch

----------


## Bogertophis

melon patch

----------


## jkrob

Patch work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Home work

----------


## sur3fir3

home body

----------


## MasonC2K

Beach body

----------


## Valyndris

beach sand

----------


## Bogertophis

beach tar

----------


## MasonC2K

Muscle beach

----------


## sur3fir3

beach bum

----------


## MasonC2K

Bum bull

----------


## sur3fir3

Bum Leg

----------


## Bogertophis

table leg

----------


## MasonC2K

Data Table

----------


## dr del

Rainbow table

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Rainbow boa

----------


## MasonC2K

Albino boa

----------


## sur3fir3

Albino Carpet

----------


## MasonC2K

Magic carpet

----------


## sur3fir3

Magic Ink

----------


## MasonC2K

Tattoo ink

----------


## Bogertophis

disappearing ink

----------


## MasonC2K

Squid ink

----------


## sur3fir3

Fried squid

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Fried chicken

----------


## Bogertophis

fried zucchini

----------


## sur3fir3

Fried Calamari

----------


## Bogertophis

fried wiring

----------


## MasonC2K

Wiring harness

----------


## Bogertophis

lizard harness

----------


## Valyndris

lizard tongue

----------


## bcr229

Tongue Twister

----------


## Bogertophis

sandpaper tongue

----------


## Valyndris

forked tongue

----------


## Bogertophis

Forked River

----------


## Valyndris

River Song

----------

_MasonC2K_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Country Song

----------


## Bogertophis

Country Roads

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Dirt Roads

----------


## MasonC2K

Joe Dirt

----------


## Valyndris

dirt bike

----------


## MasonC2K

Bike Tricks

----------


## Valyndris

Bird Tricks

----------


## Bogertophis

bird nest

----------


## sur3fir3

birds eye

----------


## Bogertophis

bird calls

----------


## Snakemom85

Phone calls

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

phone games

----------


## Bogertophis

cell phone

----------


## sur3fir3

satellite phone

----------


## Valyndris

satellite internet

----------


## Snakemom85

Internet search

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

search engine

----------


## Valyndris

engine problems

----------


## MasonC2K

Money problems

----------


## Snakemom85

Easy money

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Easy Rider

----------


## Bogertophis

Easy Spirit

----------


## Snakemom85

Free spirit

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Free food

----------


## dr del

Healthy food

----------


## Valyndris

healthy diet

----------


## Bogertophis

healthy habits

----------


## Snakemom85

Bad habits

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Bad Company

----------


## Snakemom85

Three's company

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Easy Company

----------


## Bogertophis

Company Store

----------


## Valyndris

Pet Store

----------


## sur3fir3

Pet doctor

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

reptile doctor

----------


## Valyndris

Doctor Who

----------


## MasonC2K

The Who

----------


## Bogertophis

that's who

----------


## Valyndris

That's water (my macaw says this when it rains or when he takes a shower)

----------


## Bogertophis

heavy water

----------


## MasonC2K

Heavy Metal

----------


## sur3fir3

Heavy Dumbell

----------


## MasonC2K

dumbbell curl

----------


## Bogertophis

dumbbell deadlift

----------


## MasonC2K

Dumbbell fly

----------


## Bogertophis

blow fly

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Fly

----------


## Valyndris

Super Grover

----------


## MasonC2K

Super Girl

----------


## dr del

super star

----------


## Snakemom85

Star light

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Star Wars

----------


## Valyndris

Infinity wars

----------


## MasonC2K

Infinity Gauntlet

----------


## Valyndris

Infinity Stones

----------


## MasonC2K

Kidney stones

----------


## Bogertophis

kidney failure

----------


## Snakemom85

Kidney donor

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

blood donor

----------


## MasonC2K

Blood bank

----------


## Bogertophis

river bank

----------


## MasonC2K

Bank shot

----------


## Snakemom85

River bank

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

> River bank


De ja vu!


River Song

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-18-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

Oops lol didn't see that

Song bird

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapata

----------


## MasonC2K

Big bird

----------


## Bogertophis

bird eggs

----------


## Snakemom85

Eggs benedict

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Burticus

green eggs

----------


## MasonC2K

Green Giant!

----------


## Bogertophis

giant caterpillar

----------


## MasonC2K

Giant Snake

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gentle giant

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Giant Resurrection

----------


## tickyyy

Giant gummyworm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jkrob

Sour gummy worm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Sour grapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Green grapes

----------


## Bogertophis

Mojave Green

----------


## Spicey

Mojave Desert

----------


## Bogertophis

desert island

----------


## Ball_Pythons4life

Island Life

----------


## Bogertophis

Island species

----------


## jmcrook

Endangered species 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

species specific

----------


## Spicey

specific gravity

----------


## Bogertophis

defy gravity

----------


## Spicey

gravity well

----------


## bcr229

well house

----------


## Spicey

house salad

----------


## Bogertophis

word salad

----------


## Ball_Pythons4life

Microsoft Word

----------


## Bogertophis

word counter

----------


## bcr229

counter claim

----------


## Bogertophis

counter offer

----------


## Spicey

offer drinks

----------


## Bogertophis

mixed drinks

----------


## bcr229

mixed metaphor

----------


## Bogertophis

personal metaphor

----------


## Crowfingers

personal trainer

----------


## ashtin

trainers life

----------


## Spicey

Life sentence

----------


## Bogertophis

deferred sentence

----------


## Spicey

deferred payment

----------


## Bogertophis

deferred maintenance

----------


## Spicey

maintenance-free

----------

